# L.O.L.L.. #4



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

alcameron, you said it best. just stay on LOLL. stay away from them.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Unwatch and don't go there of your own volition. There's no point. More than one are over the edge and need therapy, I'm sure. Watch MSNBC to find kindred souls. Go to Democracy Now. Stay on LOLL. Your thoughts need to be validated. Think Progress. Truth Dig. Sit on your fingers. Easier said than done.


Definetly easier said than done. I'm working on it, for sure. Thanks for the encouragement. I'm sure it will help me. I've gotten as far as unwatching S&O.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

It can be done. I don't go to any of those other sites anymore and I don't usually comment on them when they invade us. I think invade is the right word there, like a bunch of locust.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope we don't do anything militarily in Syria. We don't need another long, drawn out war! It looks like that's where we're headed, though.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I hope we don't do anything militarily in Syria. We don't need another long, drawn out war! It looks like that's where we're headed, though.


I hope so , too, al. But I don't think that having ships close by hurts. Prime Minister of England called a special meeting of Parliament this afternoon. The UN may be able to handle this.
I see that some righties are complaining that we went to war already and didn't notify or get "permission" from Congress.
Right now, I believe we are still in the negotiating stage.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope so , too, al. But I don't think that having ships close by doesn't hurt. Prime Minister called a special meeting of Parliament this afternoon. The UN may be able to handle this.
> I see that some righties are complaining that we went to war alread and didn't notify or get "permission" from Congress.
> Right now, I believe we are still in the negotiating stage.


I hope it stays that way. With China and Russia opposed and having veto power, I don't think the UN is going to support the effort.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We'll just have to wait and see. We'll have to wait for Boehner and the do nothings, unless POTUS calls a special session and brings them back to work early.
I can just hear the whining if that were to happen.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We'll just have to wait and see. We'll have to wait for Boehner and the do nothings, unless POTUS calls a special session and brings them back to work early.
> I can just hear the whining if that were to happen.


Yes, something needs to be done and I hope it won't involve any U.S. troops going in. Assad needs to be held responsible for what he has done. Remember all the righties screaming that the red line had been crossed and why hasn't Obama done something about it. Now it will be interesting to see if they can drag themselves back to D.C. to give their approval. They wouldn't lift a finger on anything before so it will be interesting to see what they will bewilling to do with this very serious situation facing us. Let's hope for once they think of the country and not play politics.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very valid answer, al!


So sad that Jane believes that quantity is more desirable than quality when it comes to discussions. Why am I not surprised.
Silly me. I don't think the folks on D & P ever left the grade school playground. They are all still out there playing caught up in the time warp of the 1950's which seems to be the good old days they want to continue to live in. Back then the world made sense and they don't know what to make of the big scary world out there now. All they have is their holy book and their gun to get by and maybe a doomsday bunker. Be afraid, be very afraid. :twisted:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

They sound deffiinate that chemical weapons have been used, but they don't sound certain as to the source of those chemical weapons. They say the government, but others didn't think it was the government. They must be certain before they do anything. Everything I have read says no boots on the ground. They sound certain about that, but I wonder what part will Russia play in all this?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So sad that Jane believes that quantity is more desirable than quality when it comes to discussions. Why am I not surprised.
> Silly me. I don't think the folks on D & P ever left the grade school playground. They are all still out there playing caught up in the time warp of the 1950's which seems to be the good old days they want to continue to live in. Back then the world made sense and they don't know what to make of the big scary world out there now. All they have is their holy book and their gun to get by and maybe a doomsday bunker. Be afraid, be very afraid. :twisted:


Why, Cheeky, I thought you "loved" me but you are saying such hateful things about me! Do you ever look in a mirror?

All you seem to be able to do is make ugly remarks about people you don't even really know. You need to graduate from that elementary school you are always referring to about us. You seem very familiar with the playground equipment!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So sad that Jane believes that quantity is more desirable than quality when it comes to discussions. Why am I not surprised.
> Silly me. I don't think the folks on D & P ever left the grade school playground. They are all still out there playing caught up in the time warp of the 1950's which seems to be the good old days they want to continue to live in. Back then the world made sense and they don't know what to make of the big scary world out there now. All they have is their holy book and their gun to get by and maybe a doomsday bunker. Be afraid, be very afraid. :twisted:


BrattyPatty
they are stuck with a Kindergarten mentality. Well when folks like GB are their idols, nothing is surprising.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> It can be done. I don't go to any of those other sites anymore and I don't usually comment on them when they invade us. I think invade is the right word there, like a bunch of locust.


Locusts are nicer.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I hope we don't do anything militarily in Syria. We don't need another long, drawn out war! It looks like that's where we're headed, though.


Me too. There is really nothing we can or should do there. No huge differences were made in Iran or Iraq.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I hope we don't do anything militarily in Syria. We don't need another long, drawn out war! It looks like that's where we're headed, though.


Your guy doesn't think as you do. Ooops .... when will the Libs and Progs get really, really mad at Obama for starting a war he has no legal or constitutional reason or Dem party support for?

Guess his non-existent foreign policy ideals didn't work out as expected, huh? Hucking and PeaceGoddess are going to blow a gasket.

Now billions will be spent and lives lost or our servicemen severely injured if Obama strikes with force because he wants to play politics and drew a imaginary line that he now has to defend.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why, Cheeky, I thought you "loved" me but you are saying such hateful things about me! Do you ever look in a mirror?
> 
> All you seem to be able to do is make ugly remarks about people you don't even really know. You need to graduate from that elementary school you are always referring to about us. You seem very familiar with the playground equipment!


I only feel very sorry for you Jane and nothing more. Give it up Jane you are only making yourself look foolish and doing no one including yourself any good. I know who I am and I am proud to be me. Have some self respect and leave us alone and go back to D&P. I never bother you there so please stop bothering me. You would show a lot of wisdom by keeping your mouth shut rather than opening it and embarrassing yourself as you are doing out here now. We don't want you or your friends out here so act like a civilized human being and get back to D&P where you and your friends can commiserate together about all your troubles.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your guy doesn't think as you do. Ooops .... when will the Libs and Progs get really, really mad at Obama for starting a war he has no legal or constitutional reason or Dem party support for?
> 
> Guess his non-existent foreign policy ideals didn't work out as expected, huh? Hucking and PeaceGoddess are going to blow a gasket.
> 
> Now billions will be spent and lives lost or our servicemen severely injured if Obama strikes with force because he wants to play politics and drew a imaginary line that he now has to defend.


And that is one big IF. Nothing has been declared yet, so save your hot air. At least he is handling this situation cautiously and diplomatically, unlike Bush who went in head first with no plan.
KPG has us at war already. with no congressional approval or constitutional reason. 
I remember we went to war against Iraq with no constitutional reason under Bush.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I only feel very sorry for you Jane and nothing more. Give it up Jane you are only making yourself look foolish and doing no one including yourself any good. I know who I am and I am proud to be me. Have some self respect and leave us alone and go back to D&P. I never bother you there so please stop bothering me. You would show a lot of wisdom by keeping your mouth shut rather than opening it and embarrassing yourself as you are doing out here now. We don't want you or your friends out here so act like a civilized human being and get back to D&P where you and your friends can commiserate together about all your troubles.


Aw, Cheeky, you are so very nasty so here's to you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Why, Cheeky, I thought you "loved" me but you are saying such hateful things about me! Do you ever look in a mirror?
> 
> All you seem to be able to do is make ugly remarks about people you don't even really know. You need to graduate from that elementary school you are always referring to about us. You seem very familiar with the playground equipment!


Jane, when someone is "nice" to you, which seems to be when they agree with everything you say, those people are your friends. When your "niceness" turns into being incredibly nosey and you're told you won't get answers to questions you have no business asking, you jump right into hysteria and call whoever has supposedly "insulted" you a liar and all that they've said to you lies. It seems to me you need to learn some basic things about behaviour before you make another one of your overwrought posts. You are free to continue to act hysterically or you can find some common sense and use that instead.

Good luck making the right choice. As it is now, you are going to get nothing but disrespect from a lot of people. You're the one, the only one, who can make a few good choices instead of sticking with your insulting and unpleasant ways.

Cheeky saif it excelently. "I only feel very sorry for you Jane and nothing more. Give it up Jane you are only making yourself look foolish and doing no one including yourself any good. I know who I am and I am proud to be me. Have some self respect and leave us alone and go back to D&P. I never bother you there so please stop bothering me. You would show a lot of wisdom by keeping your mouth shut rather than opening it and embarrassing yourself as you are doing out here now. We don't want you or your friends out here so act like a civilized human being and get back to D&P where you and your friends can commiserate together about all your troubles."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> They sound deffiinate that chemical weapons have been used, but they don't sound certain as to the source of those chemical weapons. They say the government, but others didn't think it was the government. They must be certain before they do anything. Everything I have read says no boots on the ground. They sound certain about that, but I wonder what part will Russia play in all this?


NJG,
As far as I have heard, Russia will not get involved in any war with Syria.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We are planning a wedding! Katie and Josh picked a date for next summer. We have her dress which is simple and she looks stunning in it. 
We all know the baby carraige came before the marriage, but I am so happy for them. She wants to get married in the cities, which will make the planning a little difficult.
Brynn will be the ringbearer/flowergirl. I am so excited!
I will be making Brynn's dress. 
I had to get them to scale back on the guest list and then when I looked at it, it was all family on both sides. We got it down to 300. Now I have to find a venue. Katie and I have been working online to do this. Windows on Minnesota is on top and the hotel where we stayed is second.
She wants it in Minneapolis so our family from out of town and Josh's family also won't have a long way to drive from the airport. I really wish she would have it here, but she is the bride!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations, you will have so much fun. I helped my daughter with that in 07. My Dad always said the first baby can come at any time, but the second one takes 9 months.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Aw, Cheeky, you are so very nasty so here's to you!


Janeway
boomerang.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, NJG. It is fun.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes it's just too easy to resist.



Janeway said:


> This is cute as all any of you know is to make fun of anyone. Shallow people as usual!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Got ya! Now just calm down. If you promise to go make us each a cup of tea, I'll let you go. You know you don't want to be there trying to talk sense to the macamemias. It's fruitless.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Somehow or other I got involved in the discussion about changing the lot of African-Americans on D&P. Please, find some rope and lash me to the mast so I won't run over there and lose myself to their fascinating but deadly siren song.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Best wishes to all!



BrattyPatty said:


> We are planning a wedding! Katie and Josh picked a date for next summer. We have her dress which is simple and she looks stunning in it.
> We all know the baby carraige came before the marriage, but I am so happy for them. She wants to get married in the cities, which will make the planning a little difficult.
> Brynn will be the ringbearer/flowergirl. I am so excited!
> I will be making Brynn's dress.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sometimes it's just too easy to resist.


You must have been a bully all of your life!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You must have been a bully all of your life!


Bullfeathers!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bullfeathers!!!


BrattyPatty
make that a whole bunch.

Well Friends, my Alaskan voyage is coming to an end. It has been a great pleasure. Will do it again.

See you tomorrow from the Airport possibly and then from Home. 
Good Night.
Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't wait to hear all about it. So glad you took the opportunity to travel. It's one of my favorite things.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> make that a whole bunch.
> 
> Well Friends, my Alaskan voyage is coming to an end. It has been a great pleasure. Will do it again.
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Got ya! Now just calm down. If you promise to go make us each a cup of tea, I'll let you go. You know you don't want to be there trying to talk sense to the macamemias. It's fruitless.


I think it was just a phase and I'm over it now. (I hope...)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think it was just a phase and I'm over it now. (I hope...)


Good! Tea does sound rather good. Who's pouring?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A tea party ! I'm on it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Jane, when someone is "nice" to you, which seems to be when they agree with everything you say, those people are your friends. When your "niceness" turns into being incredibly nosey and you're told you won't get answers to questions you have no business asking, you jump right into hysteria and call whoever has supposedly "insulted" you a liar and all that they've said to you lies. It seems to me you need to learn some basic things about behaviour before you make another one of your overwrought posts. You are free to continue to act hysterically or you can find some common sense and use that instead.
> 
> Good luck making the right choice. As it is now, you are going to get nothing but disrespect from a lot of people. You're the one, the only one, who can make a few good choices instead of sticking with your insulting and unpleasant ways.
> 
> Cheeky saif it excelently. "I only feel very sorry for you Jane and nothing more. Give it up Jane you are only making yourself look foolish and doing no one including yourself any good. I know who I am and I am proud to be me. Have some self respect and leave us alone and go back to D&P. I never bother you there so please stop bothering me. You would show a lot of wisdom by keeping your mouth shut rather than opening it and embarrassing yourself as you are doing out here now. We don't want you or your friends out here so act like a civilized human being and get back to D&P where you and your friends can commiserate together about all your troubles."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'll double that!!! Dame, I was looking at the vacation pictures and found a great one of you on the dock at sunset. I will mail it to you. I had it blown up to a 5x7.
Is Huck back from Alaska yet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> A tea party ! I'm on it.


We have to get Andrea to make the tea cookies.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We have to get Andrea to make the tea cookies.


I make a wicked pecan upside down cake.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I make a wicked pecan upside down cake.


OOOOH! That will be just fine with me!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Haven't heard from Huck yet. Soon I'm sure.

You're a master photographer. Thanks.



BrattyPatty said:


> I'll double that!!! Dame, I was looking at the vacation pictures and found a great one of you on the dock at sunset. I will mail it to you. I had it blown up to a 5x7.
> Is Huck back from Alaska yet?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's so organized I'm sure she can pull petit fours from the freezer at the drop of a sun bonnet.



BrattyPatty said:


> We have to get Andrea to make the tea cookies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love wicked! Pack it up. Tea's abrewing. Pinkies raised.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I make a wicked pecan upside down cake.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love wicked! Pack it up. Tea's abrewing. Pinkies raised.


damemary
I have a special Tea Pot may I set the Table?
That would be 4 PM at my Home.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingried said:


> damemary
> I have a special Tea Pot may I set the Table?
> That would be 4 PM at my Home.


Cookies served, anytime, day or night. They would complement the cake and add a little chocolate for the addicted.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I make a wicked pecan upside down cake.


Please--no more nuts!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Please--no more nuts!


Well, she isn't using macadamias!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Well, she isn't using macadamias!


Whew! OK, pile 'em on.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Cookies served, anytime, day or night. They would complement the cake and add a little chocolate for the addicted.


I think we should have a real High Tea with everything but the kitchen sink included.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

According to solowey our thread here has failed.
What does she know? LOL
Shall we make it high tea? I'll bring the silver.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Looks like the President has congress boxed in. They have to make a decision as to whether or not we attack Syria.
They are finally going to earn their pay. But how long I wonder will they take to decide? This congress is known for long drawn out debatesif and when they do work. Will they use this as another ploy to defund and repeal Obamacare? I wouldn't be surprised. Stay tuned!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think high tea is the best. Of course, silver is a must. I don't think this topic is a failure. I have said elsewhere that it should be allowed to die by ignoring it, but that's because I really think some of us can't possibly get along, and I am not charmed by insults.


BrattyPatty said:


> According to solowey our thread here has failed.
> What does she know? LOL
> Shall we make it high tea? I'll bring the silver.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think high tea is the best. Of course, silver is a must. I don't think this topic is a failure. I have said elsewhere that it should be allowed to die by ignoring it, but that's because I really think some of us can't possibly get along, and I am not charmed by insults.


Sorry, but I can't bring cookies today. I was looking at the photos in my Sucre Laduree and drooling, but when I went to my refrigerator, there was NO butter! Bummer!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Sorry, but I can't bring cookies today. I was looking at the photos in my Sucre Laduree and drooling, but when I went to my refrigerator, there was NO butter! Bummer!


No butter??? How is that possible??? Butter is a necessity of life as we know it. I am very concerned that you might be in serious nutritional trouble. Get thee to the grocery store!! LOL, of course. :-D


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> According to solowey our thread here has failed.
> What does she know? LOL
> Shall we make it high tea? I'll bring the silver.


BrattyPatty
Sterling that is as I have noticed. Only the best is good enough for you that is for sure. I may post a picture of the lovely Table you set while we visited your gorgeous Home. Would not do it without your permission of course. I shall show you the picture I have before I would post it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Sorry, but I can't bring cookies today. I was looking at the photos in my Sucre Laduree and drooling, but when I went to my refrigerator, there was NO butter! Bummer!


alcameron
we shall appreciate the next ones that much more. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like the President has congress boxed in. They have to make a decision as to whether or not we attack Syria.
> They are finally going to earn their pay. But how long I wonder will they take to decide? This congress is known for long drawn out debatesif and when they do work. Will they use this as another ploy to defund and repeal Obamacare? I wouldn't be surprised. Stay tuned!


BrattyPatty
What do you expect when they have a Speaker without BXXXX.
And the extension of their now over 4 year long vacation is such a must. What is the rush? WELFARE UNLIMITED is providing plenty for their luxuries. What in the HXXX is wrong with us to let this happen? Oh yes and there is that Obamacare issue that is absolutely driving them into insanity. By the way our medical cost has already dropped significantly. I thought I did not hear right when our Carrier called us. I had to ask repeatedly if I understood him correctly. Had him Email us all papers and surely enough, he surprised us pleasantly. Hallelujah.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> According to solowey our thread here has failed.
> What does she know? LOL
> Shall we make it high tea? I'll bring the silver.


BrattyPatty
it should be known by now, that we fail rarely, if ever. And as to the remarks of others, even my monkey keeps scratching his head. He sure is busy doing so with all the materal being presented here by some strange creatures.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

It has been a nice and full day. Lots of positive energy. It feels so good. Will celebrate with a glass of Red.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like the President has congress boxed in. They have to make a decision as to whether or not we attack Syria.
> They are finally going to earn their pay. But how long I wonder will they take to decide? This congress is known for long drawn out debatesif and when they do work. Will they use this as another ploy to defund and repeal Obamacare? I wouldn't be surprised. Stay tuned!


Bratty Patty
More division within the GOP to be seen. If is was any other President they would jump to the chance of supporting him, not with this one. How can they make up their pay when they have done diddelysquatt in over 4 years and I am sure they have no plans to change that routine. WELFARE UNLIMITED supports their forever vacation. Talk about stealing from the Taxpayers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> it should be known by now, that we fail rarely, if ever. And as to the remarks of others, even my monkey keeps scratching his head. He sure is busy doing so with all the materal being presented here by some strange creatures.


LOL Huck! I think your monkey is adorable!
By all means post the picture!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The basic food groups: butter, sugar, chocolate and caffeine. Everything else is just icing on the cake.



MaidInBedlam said:


> No butter??? How is that possible??? Butter is a necessity of life as we know it. I am very concerned that you might be in serious nutritional trouble. Get thee to the grocery store!! LOL, of course. :-D


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL Huck! I think your monkey is adorable!
> By all means post the picture!


BrattyPatty
Thank you for the o.k. Will be up tomorrow.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> The basic food groups: butter, sugar, chocolate and caffeine. Everything else is just icing on the cake.


Someday nutritionists will accept this truth, and give up that pyramid of food groups. It's very early here in the woods, still pretty dark. Everyone is asleep but me, the eternal early riser. Made coffee just for me, and I'm glad the scent of it didn't wake anyone up. Leaning agains a tree again and savoring the whole of my surroundings. We'll head to Arcata in the afternoon, in time to fix dinner there. There is so much beauty in nature abd you don't need cable TV to enjoy it, but I find using my laptop is fun. It almost seems like magic that I can be far enough away from civilization and still be able to use wifi.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We are kindred souls. I can stare at nature longer than TV. The clouds.....looking for patterns or watching a storm develop. Heaven. I have a fish pond and an hour passes so quickly. Tadpoles have my attention at the moment. I wonder how many frogs will survive....and the inevitable circus. If you want to watch activity, try a bird feeder or two. We have lots of hummingbirds. They'll eat out of a feeder in my hand.

MIB, so nice to be able to share your experiences. Thanks for thinking of us.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Someday nutritionists will accept this truth, and give up that pyramid of food groups. It's very early here in the woods, still pretty dark. Everyone is asleep but me, the eternal early riser. Made coffee just for me, and I'm glad the scent of it didn't wake anyone up. Leaning agains a tree again and savoring the whole of my surroundings. We'll head to Arcata in the afternoon, in time to fix dinner there. There is so much beauty in nature abd you don't need cable TV to enjoy it, but I find using my laptop is fun. It almost seems like magic that I can be far enough away from civilization and still be able to use wifi.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> We are kindred souls. I can stare at nature longer than TV. The clouds.....looking for patterns or watching a storm develop. Heaven. I have a fish pond and an hour passes so quickly. Tadpoles have my attention at the moment. I wonder how many frogs will survive....and the inevitable circus. If you want to watch activity, try a bird feeder or two. We have lots of hummingbirds. They'll eat out of a feeder in my hand.
> 
> MIB, so nice to be able to share your experiences. Thanks for thinking of us.


Although I love to be in the woods, I abhor camping. I've done it twice in my life and it was a disaster both times. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Although I love to be in the woods, I abhor camping. I've done it twice in my life and it was a disaster both times. Not my cup of tea.


Same for me, Al. To me it it's the most uncomfortable kind of vacation in the world--sleeping on the ground, carrying water, cooking on an open fire. I'd much rather spend a few days in a hotel with room service and a pool!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

When my husband was still living we use to go up to northern Iowa along the Mississippi and camp "in a 14 ft wide mobil home. Friends of ours lived there and rented them out. Nothing like roughing it!!!! I've done the tent too, but darn, they don't have a bathroom.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I'll admit I have camped out and loved it. As long as we were at a place that had restroom and shower facilities. Of course, I was younger then, too, and nothing bothered me back then. Now, the thought of sleeping on the ground is not so appealing now.
And I do love RVing it so much more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Someday nutritionists will accept this truth, and give up that pyramid of food groups. It's very early here in the woods, still pretty dark. Everyone is asleep but me, the eternal early riser. Made coffee just for me, and I'm glad the scent of it didn't wake anyone up. Leaning agains a tree again and savoring the whole of my surroundings. We'll head to Arcata in the afternoon, in time to fix dinner there. There is so much beauty in nature abd you don't need cable TV to enjoy it, but I find using my laptop is fun. It almost seems like magic that I can be far enough away from civilization and still be able to use wifi.


MaidInBedlm
Hardy Soul you are. Roughing it. I love nature to look at and much appreciate it but sleeping with the criters is for others to enjoy. Holiday Inn would have to be the bottom line.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

But the food tastes so much better when cooked outside.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> When my husband was still living we use to go up to northern Iowa along the Mississippi and camp "in a 14 ft wide mobil home. Friends of ours lived there and rented them out. Nothing like roughing it!!!! I've done the tent too, but darn, they don't have a bathroom.


NJG
Mobile home with all creature comforts, I can live with that. Ever watch HGTV when they show "Homes on wheels" costing Millions? Gas would be more than Real Estate Taxes. Hm, I think we stay put.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> But the food tastes so much better when cooked outside.


shayfaye
Good point. I shall eat out and sleep in. RVing is a wonderful way to travel. No packing and unpacking sounds splendid.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

My first camping experience in Minnesota was a disaster!
They said we would be at the foot of a nice grassy hill, but didn't mention that the tent sections were in gravel.
A soft ball group came in the next night and were probably drunk when they got there. Around 2 o'clock in the AM some guy slashed the tent of the girls camped next to us.
The next night a severe thunderstorm erupted with straight line winds. I woke up because the side of our tent was in my face and I was getting wet. Many of the campers tents were blown over. That was a Memorial Day weekend.
As we became more seasoned at camping we had great times.
Shayfaye, I agree about the food tasting much better outdoors. 
I don't think I could take sleeping on the ground again, but there is nothing like watching the sun rise with a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, never mind. Wrong thread


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My first camping experience in Minnesota was a disaster!
> They said we would be at the foot of a nice grassy hill, but didn't mention that the tent sections were in gravel.
> A soft ball group came in the next night and were probably drunk when they got there. Around 2 o'clock in the AM some guy slashed the tent of the girls camped next to us.
> The next night a severe thunderstorm erupted with straight line winds. I woke up because the side of our tent was in my face and I was getting wet. Many of the campers tents were blown over. That was a Memorial Day weekend.
> ...


I'd rather make my s'mores over the gas burner in the kitchen.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'd rather make my s'mores over the gas burner in the kitchen.


I forgot to mention the June bugs. We tried to cook, but those bugs were all over the place and I suspected they would be in my food. Fortunately we weren't too far from a town where we ate at night.
Yes, I know you like to make them over the gas stove. But Cheeky and I did a good job of them over the capfire at the lake house, didn't we? Ours were a little more charred than most.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bratty Patty
I am looking for the camera chip with the picture of your lovely set Table. I took it out, had some calls and have no clue where I laid it down. It will be an intresting location I am sure.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I am looking for the camera chip with the picture of your lovely set Table. I took it out, had some calls and have no clue where I laid it down. It will be an intresting location I am sure.


Check the refrigerator! LOL!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> We are kindred souls. I can stare at nature longer than TV. The clouds.....looking for patterns or watching a storm develop. Heaven. I have a fish pond and an hour passes so quickly. Tadpoles have my attention at the moment. I wonder how many frogs will survive....and the inevitable circus. If you want to watch activity, try a bird feeder or two. We have lots of hummingbirds. They'll eat out of a feeder in my hand.
> 
> MIB, so nice to be able to share your experiences. Thanks for thinking of us.


After exhausting ourselves with play I remember laying in the backyard when I was a kid, with my siblings and neighbor kids just watching the clouds go by and trying to find some face or object in the clouds and point it out to each other so they could see it too. Then before we had to go to bed we would do the same thing and look for the different constellations in the sky and when it got cold the northern lights. Growing up far from a city you could see all that so clearly. It is such a beautiful memory. Did any of the rest of you do that? I wonder how many kids can find such a thrill in such simple things anymore. I sure hope they can.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

When's the tea party? I heard the word chocolate and was instantly alert. I'll be polite and wait.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> After exhausting ourselves with play I remember laying in the backyard when I was a kid, with my siblings and neighbor kids just watching the clouds go by and trying to find some face or object in the clouds and point it out to each other so they could see it too. Then before we had to go to bed we would do the same thing and look for the different constellations in the sky and when it got cold the northern lights. Growing up far from a city you could see all that so clearly. It is such a beautiful memory. Did any of the rest of you do that? I wonder how many kids can find such a thrill in such simple things anymore. I sure hope they can.


Cheeky, growing up in the desert, the stars were always visible at night. My older brother would take me up on the roof with him and point out Orion and the Milky Way. 
Every time I go back there, my sister teases me and says"look up Patty, there's stars!" I had forgotten how beautiful the desert sky was at night. Once in a while we get a good view here. But cloud cover and lights usually hide them. I still look for faces in the clouds or a distinguishing shape.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> When's the tea party? I heard the word chocolate and was instantly alert. I'll be polite and wait.


The tea party is here if al picked up the butter she needs to bake the goodies. Big flowery hats are required.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The tea party is here if al picked up the butter she needs to bake the goodies. Big flowery hats are required.


Yup. Made a Costco run today for butter, pecans, and a few other goodies. Will post picture tomorrow after gym, dog walk, feeding my homeless guys, and finally BAKING!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does this sound like heaven or what?



MaidInBedlam said:


> Someday nutritionists will accept this truth, and give up that pyramid of food groups. It's very early here in the woods, still pretty dark. Everyone is asleep but me, the eternal early riser. Made coffee just for me, and I'm glad the scent of it didn't wake anyone up. Leaning agains a tree again and savoring the whole of my surroundings. We'll head to Arcata in the afternoon, in time to fix dinner there. There is so much beauty in nature abd you don't need cable TV to enjoy it, but I find using my laptop is fun. It almost seems like magic that I can be far enough away from civilization and still be able to use wifi.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have two wussy camping rules. Hot water and indoor plumbing. And I'm kinda afraid of bears .... and snakes ... and I'm sure there's more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> My first camping experience in Minnesota was a disaster!
> They said we would be at the foot of a nice grassy hill, but didn't mention that the tent sections were in gravel.
> A soft ball group came in the next night and were probably drunk when they got there. Around 2 o'clock in the AM some guy slashed the tent of the girls camped next to us.
> The next night a severe thunderstorm erupted with straight line winds. I woke up because the side of our tent was in my face and I was getting wet. Many of the campers tents were blown over. That was a Memorial Day weekend.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope kids today can find time. Everything seems so hurried and regimented to me now.

I used to love having 'nothing to do' in the summer. Sleep in. Watch TV late at night. (Anyone remember 'Adventures in Paradise' with Gardner McKay?) Read what I wanted and not have to do a report.

Am I forgetting what the 'good old days' were really like?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> After exhausting ourselves with play I remember laying in the backyard when I was a kid, with my siblings and neighbor kids just watching the clouds go by and trying to find some face or object in the clouds and point it out to each other so they could see it too. Then before we had to go to bed we would do the same thing and look for the different constellations in the sky and when it got cold the northern lights. Growing up far from a city you could see all that so clearly. It is such a beautiful memory. Did any of the rest of you do that? I wonder how many kids can find such a thrill in such simple things anymore. I sure hope they can.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't forget me. I'll even clean up.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> When's the tea party? I heard the word chocolate and was instantly alert. I'll be polite and wait.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Arizona sky is usually clear. I remember a November night at the Grand Canyon. Sky so black you could see the stars all the way down to the horizon. No lights. No cloud cover.



BrattyPatty said:


> Cheeky, growing up in the desert, the stars were always visible at night. My older brother would take me up on the roof with him and point out Orion and the Milky Way.
> Every time I go back there, my sister teases me and says"look up Patty, there's stars!" I had forgotten how beautiful the desert sky was at night. Once in a while we get a good view here. But cloud cover and lights usually hide them. I still look for faces in the clouds or a distinguishing shape.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can I wear my jammies too?



BrattyPatty said:


> The tea party is here if al picked up the butter she needs to bake the goodies. Big flowery hats are required.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Don't forget me. I'll even clean up.


No white gloves required for this tea party. I will polish the sterling and shine up the china for the occasion. MIB is going to make an upside down pecan cake. My mouth is watering already. I will do chocolate petits fours with different fillings. Who is going to make the cucumber sandwiches?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Can I wear my jammies too?


Of course! Don't forget the big hat though


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll do it. I have soft butter and ultra fresh bread.



BrattyPatty said:


> No white gloves required for this tea party. I will polish the sterling and shine up the china for the occasion. MIB is going to make an upside down pecan cake. My mouth is watering already. I will do chocolate petits fours with different fillings. Who is going to make the cucumber sandwiches?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I hope kids today can find time. Everything seems so hurried and regimented to me now.
> 
> I used to love having 'nothing to do' in the summer. Sleep in. Watch TV late at night. (Anyone remember 'Adventures in Paradise' with Gardner McKay?) Read what I wanted and not have to do a report.
> 
> Am I forgetting what the 'good old days' were really like?


NO, you aren't forgetting, dame. I remember staying up late, sleeping in, but I had to have my chores done before my parents got home from work. Books were one of the best parts. I think my sister and I spent all of our allowances on new books. During the hot summers we lived in a pool during the day and at night on our front or back lawn or a neighbor's lawn with the rest of the neighborhood kids and contemplated the world as we knew it then. When it was time to go in , we begged for more time outside. You don't see kids do that these days. Seems like they want more video games instead. It's sad. You can go by any park in my city and see maybe 1 or 2 kids playing catch.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'll do it. I have soft butter and ultra fresh bread.


Great! Don't forget to trim the crust.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO, you aren't forgetting, dame. I remember staying up late, sleeping in, but I had to have my chores done before my parents got home from work. Books were one of the best parts. I think my sister and spent all of our allowances on new books. During the hot summers we lived in a pool during the day and on our front or back lawn or a neighbor's lawn and contemplated the world as we knew it then. When it was time to go in , we begged for more time outside. You don't see kids do that these days. Seems like they want more video games instead. Their loss!


Mosquito bites from laying on the wet grass. Cuddling up with the dog. Running through the sprinkler. We'd spend all day at the park and hate to ever go inside.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Mosquito bites from laying on the wet grass. Cuddling up with the dog. Running through the sprinkler. We'd spend all day at the park and hate to ever go inside.


There weren't any mosquitos in Vegas that I can remember.
One of the neighbors had a huge honeysuckle vine and we used to suck the nectar from the flowers. That stopped when my first crush got stung on the lip by a bee. He picked the wrong flower. We had a lot of kids in the neighborhood and we were all like family. The parents all knew who was who and had phone numbers for everyone if someone got hurt. Some of us are still in touch today. We lost a couple to cancer last year.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have two wussy camping rules. Hot water and indoor plumbing. And I'm kinda afraid of bears .... and snakes ... and I'm sure there's more.


We know all your phobias already damemary and nothing bad happened to you in the woods. You got home in one piece right?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We know all your phobias already damemary and nothing bad happened to you in the woods. You got home in one piece right?


Not one bear sighting. Not even a raccoon!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

What would you like me to bring? How about a raspberry cream trifle? I have some wonderful berries in the fridge.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well ladies it has been fun, but I have a date with the sand man. Brynn is coming early tomorrow morning, so I must get some sleep.
Love you all and will see you on and off tomorrow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A squirrel bit my toe right in front of a 'Don't feed the animals ' sign. (I was only giving him a drink of water. Wastrel!)



BrattyPatty said:


> Not one bear sighting. Not even a raccoon!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yippee! I love raspberries....red or black?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> What would you like me to bring? How about a raspberry cream trifle? I have some wonderful berries in the fridge.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. Appointment in the AM. Later.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Why must this woman who has an Indian on a horse for an avatar disturb calm waters? 
Can she not get through one day without making a fool of herself? I am still waiting to see.
Her accusations are all directed at the wrong people. She has trouble keeping her cast of characters straight, admits it, and continues to do it. 
I am asking her to cease and desist. And I am asking all of you to ignore this person. You all know who she is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Check the refrigerator! LOL!


alcameron
funny you mentioned that since my Car Keys wound up there once. Arm in a Cast, trying to grab an Apple out of the Fridge on the way out to work and keys missing. That was easier to trace however. The chip is still in hiding.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> After exhausting ourselves with play I remember laying in the backyard when I was a kid, with my siblings and neighbor kids just watching the clouds go by and trying to find some face or object in the clouds and point it out to each other so they could see it too. Then before we had to go to bed we would do the same thing and look for the different constellations in the sky and when it got cold the northern lights. Growing up far from a city you could see all that so clearly. It is such a beautiful memory. Did any of the rest of you do that? I wonder how many kids can find such a thrill in such simple things anymore. I sure hope they can.


BrattyPatty
on crisp Fall/Winter nights we bundle up on the loungers and watch the sky with telescopes and Binoculars. Lots of enegy and movement to see. Great pleasure and no entrance fee to see the show.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We used to go to the Valley of Fire outside of Las Vegas and find a plateau to spread our blanket on and watch the meteor showers in August. wow! What a show!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have two wussy camping rules. Hot water and indoor plumbing. And I'm kinda afraid of bears .... and snakes ... and I'm sure there's more.


damemary
same camping rquirements here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I hate when things like that happen. And it happens to me too often these days. LOL


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course! Don't forget the big hat though


BrattyPatty
will this one do? See Avatar, I have fancier ones. Too bad that "Tea Party" has become such an unpleasant term. Time to bring it back to some class.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> will this one do? See Avatar, I have fancier ones.


That is perfect Huck!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yippee! I love raspberries....red or black?


Actually, red raspberries and black berries. I will be using crumbled up pound cake and my own homemade creamy pudding and some whipped cream and slivered almonds on the top.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hate when things like that happen. And it happens to me too often these days. LOL


BrattyPatty
Love your crowning jewel. Our colors will complement each other. Going through my Shoe collection for appropriate foot attire and Gloves. Darned, the ring won't fit into a Glove. May I wear it on the outside?

I would love to get some Tea time tips from our British Friends. They do it best. Have had some luxury settings there. Anyone here baked Crumpets?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Actually, red raspberries and black berries. I will be using crumbled up pound cake and my own homemade creamy pudding and some whipped cream and slivered almonds on the top.


OOh that sounds good, Cheeky! I love both raspberries and blackberries.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why must this woman who has an Indian on a horse for an avatar disturb calm waters?
> Can she not get through one day without making a fool of herself? I am still waiting to see.
> Her accusations are all directed at the wrong people. She has trouble keeping her cast of characters straight, admits it, and continues to do it.
> I am asking her to cease and desist. And I am asking all of you to ignore this person. You all know who she is.


BrattyPatty
loneliness and yes we know her well, very well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Actually, red raspberries and black berries. I will be using crumbled up pound cake and my own homemade creamy pudding and some whipped cream and slivered almonds on the top.


Cheeky Blighter
can't wait for the Bell to call us to the Table.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd like to send you all some virtual sticky toffee pudding to go with your tea.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'd like to send you all some virtual sticky toffee pudding to go with your tea.


Love it Anne. Thank you so much! Could I trouble you for some lemon or orange virtual curd to put on our scones as well? What hat would you be wearing for tea?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Love it Anne. Thank you so much! Could I trouble you for some lemon or orange virtual curd to put on our scones as well? What hat would you be wearing for tea?


It's my pleasure, Cheeky. I've no curd, but my mother-in-law's homemade strawberry jam and Cornish clotted cream are scone heaven. I have a little black number with a veil from my glamorous days that I could exhume - the hat, not the glamour.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm drooling. Yum.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Actually, red raspberries and black berries. I will be using crumbled up pound cake and my own homemade creamy pudding and some whipped cream and slivered almonds on the top.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'd like to send you all some virtual sticky toffee pudding to go with your tea.


aw9358
Toffee I drive out of the way for, toffee pudding I do not know. Is it something like Creme Brulee' or Pudding Caramel?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Toffee I drive out of the way for, toffee pudding I do not know. Is it something like Creme Brulee' or Pudding Caramel?


Sticky toffee pudding is a cake-like pudding with lots of finely-chopped dates in it. It's served hot with a sauce made from butter, brown sugar and double (thick) cream. It's the most gorgeous thing and sweet enough to make your eyeballs ache. There are loads of recipes on the net.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Sticky toffee pudding is a cake-like pudding with lots of finely-chopped dates in it. It's served hot with a sauce made from butter, brown sugar and double (thick) cream. It's the most gorgeous thing and sweet enough to make your eyeballs ache. There are loads of recipes on the net.


Okay we can serve that too! Get a nice big hat ann!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay we can serve that too! Get a nice big hat ann!!


BrattyPatty
Thank you for the elegant sign to les toilettes. Nothing but the finest for our Tea Party.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Love your crowning jewel. Our colors will complement each other. Going through my Shoe collection for appropriate foot attire and Gloves. Darned, the ring won't fit into a Glove. May I wear it on the outside?
> 
> I would love to get some Tea time tips from our British Friends. They do it best. Have had some luxury settings there. Anyone here baked Crumpets?


I have eaten crumpets but never made them. Maybe Anne can help us out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter
Did you make that pretty arrangement? Quite elegant.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> It's my pleasure, Cheeky. I've no curd, but my mother-in-law's homemade strawberry jam and Cornish clotted cream are scone heaven. I have a little black number with a veil from my glamorous days that I could exhume - the hat, not the glamour.


Thanks Anne for the goodies. Well let's see the hat then. I am sure you are still glamorous. At tea time we are all glamorous!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Did you make that pretty arrangement? Quite elegant.


Why thank you for asking Huck. I did make it. Rather over the top but I love it and it adds inches to my height.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

More elegant than the Ritz, my dear. So glad I was able to accept the invitation.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Thank you for the elegant sign to les toilettes. Nothing but the finest for our Tea Party.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why must this woman who has an Indian on a horse for an avatar disturb calm waters?
> Can she not get through one day without making a fool of herself? I am still waiting to see.
> Her accusations are all directed at the wrong people. She has trouble keeping her cast of characters straight, admits it, and continues to do it.
> I am asking her to cease and desist. And I am asking all of you to ignore this person. You all know who she is.


No, I have the right person--you. Glad you like my Avatar!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hexed us. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I hexed us. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


Ten Hail Mary's, Dame!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, I have the right person--you. Glad you like my Avatar!


I never said I liked your avatar. And you have named the wrong people again, Neither Cheeky or I told yarnie to put a pencil between her teeth. Since you were reading old posts, go back and see who really posted it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Why is KPG ranting in POV about something that happened in another thread? Shouldn't the replies stay in the thread where the trouble originated. Or am I still right in saying, that it will do anything to spoil the new thread.
But alas,it only makes a bigger fool out of itself. And anyone reading POV can see that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

When it comes to our summer vacations, I think it's perfectly fine to idealize them, though I don't think you've done that here. I think I would have truly lost my mind if I had had to go back to school as soon as many kids have to today.

As a kid, I went to the local library's story reading hours faithfully, and read many, many books as well. (I am the child of very dedicated readers.) I learned to swim at age 6 and spent many happy hours in the pool at the local high school for the princely price of ten cents for lessons and free swim.

One of the really fun things my friends and I did was to go ice skating and drink the awful hot chocolate fron the rink's vending machine. We thought that was great fun on especially hot days.

Forget what the good old days might have been like when it comes to summer vacation. It was great. As an adult, and having accurate memories of my summers, I don't think I'm exaggerating the fun, and if I am I really don't think it's important.

I hated school, so my birthday was bittersweet. A fime little party, but also the reminder that school would start again in two weeks.


damemary said:


> I hope kids today can find time. Everything seems so hurried and regimented to me now.
> I used to love having 'nothing to do' in the summer. Sleep in. Watch TV late at night. (Anyone remember 'Adventures in Paradise' with Gardner McKay?) Read what I wanted and not have to do a report.
> Am I forgetting what the 'good old days' were really like?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I hexed us. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


NBD. Penance revoked, too, as you are being human, and humans aren't perfect. Of course, you've reminded yourself about what to do in the future, and that's the best reminder you can get.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why is KPG ranting in POV about something that happened in another thread? Shouldn't the replies stay in the thread where the trouble originated. Or am I still right in saying, that it will do anything to spoil the new thread.
> But alas,it only makes a bigger fool out of itself. And anyone reading POV can see that.


Yes, they should. And if one person had an issue with another, they should deal with it through PM's - not play games and try to drum up support to on the forum. Playground behavior.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi ladies! I've been reading when I can - busy at work and then remodeling some rooms at home so not much time to comment. Hope all are well! Love the hats!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Forget what the good old days might have been like when it comes to summer vacation. It was great. As an adult, and having accurate memories of my summers, I don't think I'm exaggerating the fun, and if I am I really don't think it's important.


I'm with you, Maid. As a child I too loved the freedom of summer vacations--and I appreciate it all the more when I see how my son and his friends spend THEIR highly structured summers.

When I was a child, the rules were: eat a good breakfast, report home at noon for lunch, and come in for the night when the streetlights go on. As long as we didn't get into mischief the days was ours to fill as we pleased.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Yes, they should. And if one person had an issue with another, they should deal with it through PM's - not play games and try to drum up support to on the forum. Playground behavior.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies! I've been reading when I can - busy at work and then remodeling some rooms at home so not much time to comment. Hope all are well! Love the hats!


You should have one too GW. We are having a tea party.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes it is. All the way around. If something erupts in one thread, then keep the replies in that thread.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes it is. All the way around. If something erupts in one thread, then keep the replies in that thread.


So true. As for the tea party, who'll "be mother"? (read that supposedly British expression in a book somewhere--it means the person who pours out the tea. Anyone know if it's still in use? Aw, can you help us out here?)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Yes, they should. And if one person had an issue with another, they should deal with it through PM's - not play games and try to drum up support to on the forum. Playground behavior.


"Only in America"(the topic) the problem with that is there was no problem. She is blaming a lady for nothing. You may want to go to the topic and see for yourself .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> "Only in America"(the topic) the problem with that is there was no problem. She is blaming a lady for nothing. You may want to go to the topic and see for yourself .


I did go to the topic. I read all of the posts in Donnie K's thread.
There was no reason to post in POV. It had nothing to do with the POV thread.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true. As for the tea party, who'll "be mother"? (read that supposedly British expression in a book somewhere--it means the person who pours out the tea. Anyone know if it's still in use? Aw, can you help us out here?)


"I'll be mother" does exist and means what you said. It's a bit archaic now, I suppose, but everybody knew what it meant when I was a child. It was never actually said in our house because we probably weren't posh enough (and my mother never poured tea because she had a strange aversion to wet tea leaves and would retch if she saw them).

I saw an earlier couple of posts about crumpets. They are wonderful freshly made, but it's a bit of a faff. I made them once just to find out. They're basically a very thick batter cooked on a griddle inside a metal ring. I prefer them out of a packet and toasted on an open fire - much simpler.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes it is. All the way around. If something erupts in one thread, then keep the replies in that thread.


Your words are meaningless as MaidinBedlam erupts, threatens and insults KP members in every thread exactly as you do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I did go to the topic. I read all of the posts in Donnie K's thread.
> There was no reason to post in POV. It had nothing to do with the POV thread.


Love the irony - here you are in this thread upset that your fellow Liberal brought up what MIB did to cause harm in another thread. Now you complain about others doing what you are doing yourself at this moment. Priceless!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love the irony - here you are in this thread upset that your fellow Liberal brought up what happened in another thread, and you complain about others doing what you are doing now!


It's just to keep it out POV which you can't stop yourself from
posting. MIB also posted in Donnie K's thread .Couldn't you just have left it at one rant?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your words are meaningless as MaidinBedlam erupts, threatens and insults KP members in every thread exactly as you do.


Hello beastie! Pot calling the kettle black again?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello beastie! Pot calling the kettle black again?


Bite your fingers, naughty girl. It's not easy but quite liberating.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I saw an earlier couple of posts about crumpets. They are wonderful freshly made, but it's a bit of a faff. I made them once just to find out. They're basically a very thick batter cooked on a griddle inside a metal ring. I prefer them out of a packet and toasted on an open fire - much simpler.


Thanks for the info, Aw. I always imaged crumpets to be some sort of flaky pastry with lots of layers, like croissants. Interesting!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay,aw, you are the official mother of the tea party. Since you are from the UK who would know more about High Tea?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I did go to the topic. I read all of the posts in Donnie K's thread.
> There was no reason to post in POV. It had nothing to do with the POV thread.


Agree.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the info, Aw. I always imaged crumpets to be some sort of flaky pastry with lots of layers, like croissants. Interesting!


Sounds like what we call an English Muffin.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sounds like what we call an English Muffin.


Similar but at little different in texture. More chewy, like a bagel, at least from what I remember when I was in Wales.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Bite your fingers, naughty girl. It's not easy but quite liberating.


LOL! You are right though


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's just to keep it out POV which you can't stop yourself from
> posting. MIB also posted in Donnie K's thread .Couldn't you just have left it at one rant?


You never tell the truth. To this date and this time, MIB has NOT posted in DonnieK's thread where she told of how MIB PM'd her.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Would someone pass the crumpets? I'll take a spot of jam as well, please.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Would someone pass the crumpets? I'll take a spot of jam as well, please.


Here you go! What kind of jam would you like?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You never tell the truth. To this date and this time, MIB has NOT posted in DonnieK's thread where she told of how MIB PM'd her.


My mistake. MIB's PM was posted. Still no reason to post the same thing you posted in Donnie K's thread in POV. What was the point? I know. You just can't stay away from us :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here you go! What kind of jam would you like?


Blackberry--my favorite!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Blackberry--my favorite!


My favorite, too!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Blackberry--my favorite!


My favorite, too!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay,aw, you are the official mother of the tea party. Since you are from the UK who would know more about High Tea?


Yikes, wouldn't dream of it. You lot are a bit too formidable.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Yikes, wouldn't dream of it. You lot are a bit too formidable.


Oh,come on, Did youknow that we are wearing pajamas with our hats? Very informal clothing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're with you on that. I don't see digging around for something that has nothing to do with me ......much less having to do with truth. And aren't PM's Private Messages?



BrattyPatty said:


> Why is KPG ranting in POV about something that happened in another thread? Shouldn't the replies stay in the thread where the trouble originated. Or am I still right in saying, that it will do anything to spoil the new thread.
> But alas,it only makes a bigger fool out of itself. And anyone reading POV can see that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the info, Aw. I always imaged crumpets to be some sort of flaky pastry with lots of layers, like croissants. Interesting!


They're a lot like English Muffins but the batter is thinner. I've seen them cooked on large griddles with rings to pour the batter into. They were turned over much like pancakes when the top was covered with bubbles and the outer edge of the crumpet was cooked. Fresh, hot and with butter and jam, and you've got a real treat. Toast 'em if they've benn off the griddle or you buy them and you still have a great treat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I loved and hated school. I remember being fearful when I forgot my homework or was in the wrong place at the wrong time. I loved feeling smart when we had standardized tests. I hated the rigidity of the nuns in grade school. And I detested the cliques and never knowing what to do. (Being myself came MUCH later.)



MaidInBedlam said:


> When it comes to our summer vacations, I think it's perfectly fine to idealize them, though I don't think you've done that here. I think I would have truly lost my mind if I had had to go back to school as soon as many kids have to today.
> 
> As a kid, I went to the local library's story reading hours faithfully, and read many, many books as well. (I am the child of very dedicated readers.) I learned to swim at age 6 and spent many happy hours in the pool at the local high school for the princely price of ten cents for lessons and free swim.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. I remember now.



MaidInBedlam said:


> NBD. Penance revoked, too, as you are being human, and humans aren't perfect. Of course, you've reminded yourself about what to do in the future, and that's the best reminder you can get.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems exactly the same to me.



GWPlver said:


> Yes, they should. And if one person had an issue with another, they should deal with it through PM's - not play games and try to drum up support to on the forum. Playground behavior.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Meeee, toooo!! I will, however accept straberry, rasberry, lofanberry, boysenbetty and apricot with great appreciation. Berry jams must be seedless, however, as far ad I'm concerned. I made a blacknerry pie at some f riends' house and it was really good. All gone now, though.


susanmos2000 said:


> Blackberry--my favorite!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I love your dear panda.



GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies! I've been reading when I can - busy at work and then remodeling some rooms at home so not much time to comment. Hope all are well! Love the hats!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or the mischief was harmless and never discovered.



susanmos2000 said:


> I'm with you, Maid. As a child I too loved the freedom of summer vacations--and I appreciate it all the more when I see how my son and his friends spend THEIR highly structured summers.
> 
> When I was a child, the rules were: eat a good breakfast, report home at noon for lunch, and come in for the night when the streetlights go on. As long as we didn't get into mischief the days was ours to fill as we pleased.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Patty, this brouhaha seemed like a cherf/KPG etc tactic. Looks like it's playing out that way.

Perhaps it would be best to cover this in a PM, but I think it's important information to anyone trying to figure what's going on. Just because I refuse to talk to them, doesn't mean I can't talk to my friends.



BrattyPatty said:


> It's just to keep it out POV which you can't stop yourself from
> posting. MIB also posted in Donnie K's thread .Couldn't you just have left it at one rant?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies, Brynn is awake now so I am off for a nice walk with her.

Bazinga for now!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Bite your fingers, naughty girl. It's not easy but quite liberating.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay,aw, you are the official mother of the tea party. Since you are from the UK who would know more about High Tea?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll like some hot tea and scone, please.



susanmos2000 said:


> Would someone pass the crumpets? I'll take a spot of jam as well, please.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love red raspberry the very best.



susanmos2000 said:


> Blackberry--my favorite!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're wrong, my dear. Not formidable at all, especially when she respects and likes you.....as we all do. You are Mother if you are so kind to accept.



aw9358 said:


> Yikes, wouldn't dream of it. You lot are a bit too formidable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why is KPG ranting in POV about something that happened in another thread? Shouldn't the replies stay in the thread where the trouble originated. Or am I still right in saying, that it will do anything to spoil the new thread.
> But alas,it only makes a bigger fool out of itself. And anyone reading POV can see that.


BrattyPatty
I wondered where this stuff came from. If there ain't trouble, make it. That is a trade mark we can follow so easily. Affecting its business no doubt. Word does get around.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies! I've been reading when I can - busy at work and then remodeling some rooms at home so not much time to comment. Hope all are well! Love the hats!


GWPIver
always a pleasure to see you. Watch the steps on the ladder and keep an eye on the Paint Can. Have fun with your remodeling.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I did go to the topic. I read all of the posts in Donnie K's thread.
> There was no reason to post in POV. It had nothing to do with the POV thread.


BrattyPatty
some busybodies have their nose everywhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> "Only in America"(the topic) the problem with that is there was no problem. She is blaming a lady for nothing. You may want to go to the topic and see for yourself .


theyarnlady
to go my posts and find what I supposedly posted but never did. Clean up the mess in front of your door before you get involved in others'


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sounds like what we call an English Muffin.


brattyPatty
the ones served to me were like what we call Biscuits. Perhaps an american version of crumpets.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Raspberry jam and clotted cream! Scones are on to themselves and not like bagels, English muffins, crumpets or the like. They are very special in their unique way.



MaidInBedlam said:


> They're a lot like English Muffins but the batter is thinner. I've seen them cooked on large griddles with rings to pour the batter into. They were turned over much like pancakes when the top was covered with bubbles and the outer edge of the crumpet was cooked. Fresh, hot and with butter and jam, and you've got a real treat. Toast 'em if they've benn off the griddle or you buy them and you still have a great treat.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Raspberry jam and clotted cream! Crumpets are on to themselves and not like bagels, English muffins or the like. They are very special in their unique way.


I am totally turned off by clotted cream, but I'll have a crumpet or two.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> always a pleasure to see you. Watch the steps on the ladder and keep an eye on the Paint Can. Have fun with your remodeling.


Sharing a funny - few years ago, my husband agreed to help paint a room - he went up on the ladder, realized he forgot the can of paint, descended the ladder and stepped - yes....into the paint can and it tipped over and spilled. Fortunately, we had put plastic tarp on top of the carpet. He is banned from painting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL GW, I can see why! I have to paint this fall. I really don't mind it. It's the trim work I don't care for.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And some busybodies just want to stir things up for no Good reason.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> some busybodies have their nose everywhere.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or just slip in the mess and go away....



Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> to go my posts and find what I supposedly posted but never did. Clean up the mess in front of your door before you get involved in others'


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I am totally turned off by clotted cream, but I'll have a crumpet or two.


alcameron 
Is clotted cream high calory Cottage Cheese?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron
> Is clotted cream high calory Cottage Cheese?


Not exactly, but it has clumps (clots) in it. With me it's a texture thing. I can't stand even one little mouthful of cottage cheese. It makes me shudder. Kind of like cats.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

You should have some of Claire's Squares.....shortbread, caramel, and chocolate.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron
> Is clotted cream high calory Cottage Cheese?


Clotted cream is made in the West Country of England (Devon and Cornwall). I'm a bit hazy on the details, but I think it involves heating double cream and when it cools it makes a very thick cream with a thin crust. I know, it sounds awful but it's the only thing to pile on a scone with strawberry jam. It was the one thing that broke my diet on holiday this year (and every year). A cream tea is two scones, about half a pound of clotted cream and jam and a big pot of good tea. And about 7,000 calories. Sorry, I just went all Homer Simpson there.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

All the clotted cream I have had has been delicious and smooth as silk. Nothing like cottage cheese. More like whipped sweet cream but not exactly. It is served at high tea. And we can now get it in the States. Maybe some Brits should weigh in on this one. Set us Yanks straight.



alcameron said:


> Not exactly, but it has clumps (clots) in it. With me it's a texture thing. I can't stand even one little mouthful of cottage cheese. It makes me shudder. Kind of like cats.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> All the clotted cream I have had has been delicious and smooth as silk. Nothing like cottage cheese. More like whipped sweet cream but not exactly. It is served at high tea. And we can now get it in the States. Maybe some Brits should weigh in on this one. Set us Yanks straight.


The clotted cream I had was definitely not smooth. This was quite awhile ago, so maybe things have changed or the cream I was served was "off." Have you had it in the states? I wonder if it's made here or imported?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Clotted cream is a very local product and can vary in texture and taste. When I first had the clotted cream in Scilly that was made on an island farm I didn't like it because it was very yellow and thick with little lumps in it, and the taste varied according to where the cows had been grazing. Now I love it like that because it stays where you put it and doesn't run off the scone. I have found that there are very few sweet things that would not be improved by a big blob of it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've already checked. They have a website. I am weak.

--


peacegoddess said:


> You should have some of Claire's Squares.....shortbread, caramel, and chocolate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you, Homer.



aw9358 said:


> Clotted cream is made in the West Country of England (Devon and Cornwall). I'm a bit hazy on the details, but I think it involves heating double cream and when it cools it makes a very thick cream with a thin crust. I know, it sounds awful but it's the only thing to pile on a scone with strawberry jam. It was the one thing that broke my diet on holiday this year (and every year). A cream tea is two scones, about half a pound of clotted cream and jam and a big pot of good tea. And about 7,000 calories. Sorry, I just went all Homer Simpson there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm with you, Homer.


 Doh! me too!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've already checked. They have a website. I am weak.
> 
> --


Try them, you will get addicted!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Try them, you will get addicted!


Today for my knitting group I made bars like this: bottom layer was brownie batter, next layer caramel and pecans, another layer of brownie batter, more pecans. It was sooo yummy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Today for my knitting group I made bars like this: bottom layer was brownie batter, next layer caramel and pecans, another layer of brownie batter, more pecans. It was sooo yummy!


OH STOP!!! Clotted cream, al's bars! All I have to snack on are graham crackers tonight. I am craving my vitamin C
Chocolate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> OH STOP!!! Clotted cream, al's bars! All I have to snack on are graham crackers tonight. I am craving my vitamin C
> Chocolate.


How can you not have chocolate in the house??? Buy some and keep it in your underwear drawer so nobody else can find it, and it'll be there for emergencies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How can you not have chocolate in the house??? Buy some and keep it in your underwear drawer so nobody else can find it, and it'll be there for emergencies.


LOL, not a bad idea! 
This my favorite song, please listen!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies, goodnight. I will be tossing and turning thinking about that chocolate that I didn't hide in my underwear drawer.
See you tomorrow!

REMEMBER BAZINGA!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

OK ladies, I don't want to hear any more about scones and cream and chocolate. I dried some tomatoes in my oven today and that is what I have been snacking on and they are actually quite good. I have had dried tomatoes before that I purchased and they were very chewy and not the best flavor, but they ones I did myself were sweeter than the purchased ones. Only problem is you start with a large rack of tomato pieces and end up with a large rack of small pieces, but I think I will do some more tomorrow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm craving chocolate too. Wait! I have half a Hershey bar stashed for emergencies. And this is it. Patty, I'll share with you if you get to the back door before I polish it off.



BrattyPatty said:


> OH STOP!!! Clotted cream, al's bars! All I have to snack on are graham crackers tonight. I am craving my vitamin C
> Chocolate.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You can get it from Whole Foods and gourmet food shops and I think it is imported. Otherwise I have had it in various parts of Britain and on Cunard ships. All were smooth and delicious. And I believe very high in calorie count.



alcameron said:


> The clotted cream I had was definitely not smooth. This was quite awhile ago, so maybe things have changed or the cream I was served was "off." Have you had it in the states? I wonder if it's made here or imported?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You can get it from Whole Foods and gourmet food shops and I think it is imported. Otherwise I have had it in various parts of Britain and on Cunard ships. All were smooth and delicious. And I believe very high in calorie count.


I have had it only in England. When I was looking it up, I found a recipe for making it at home, but I'm sure it wouldn't be the same. Don't think about the fat content. It's like eating butter with a spoon!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have had it only in England. When I was looking it up, I found a recipe for making it at home, but I'm sure it wouldn't be the same. Don't think about the fat content. It's like eating butter with a spoon!


alcameron
If you like Butter, this will please you.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Yummo!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Today for my knitting group I made bars like this: bottom layer was brownie batter, next layer caramel and pecans, another layer of brownie batter, more pecans. It was sooo yummy!


Oh, my husband would enjoy this--thanks as I'll make this for him.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> some busybodies have their nose everywhere.


Is that ever true! Sometimes it's incredibly hard to resist the temptation to ignore someone who is obviously a busybody, nosy, and attached to trying to provoke serious posters here. Sometimes I pity those I ignore, but find it's best for me, at least, to work hard to avoid temptation.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Clotted cream is made in the West Country of England (Devon and Cornwall). I'm a bit hazy on the details, but I think it involves heating double cream and when it cools it makes a very thick cream with a thin crust. I know, it sounds awful but it's the only thing to pile on a scone with strawberry jam. It was the one thing that broke my diet on holiday this year (and every year). A cream tea is two scones, about half a pound of clotted cream and jam and a big pot of good tea. And about 7,000 calories. Sorry, I just went all Homer Simpson there.


Homer may have something there when he drools over donuts. I live near a donut shop that makes truly fabulous donuts. They have the best recipes and greatest ability to do deep frying. I've sometines thought donut shops should be ratted on a "police car" standard. Some shops would get a 1 car rating, not very good. Others would get more. I've seen moe than a dozen police cars parked near thee place I'm talking about, and police officers jammed into the shop.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Today for my knitting group I made bars like this: bottom layer was brownie batter, next layer caramel and pecans, another layer of brownie batter, more pecans. It was sooo yummy!


Al, you are truly one dangerous lady. :-D I'll bring the pecan upside down cake or maybe my dense fudge pie to your knitting group if I get to have some of those brownies. I'll try to post both recipes here, for the greater good, of course. (LOL again).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> OK ladies, I don't want to hear any more about scones and cream and chocolate. I dried some tomatoes in my oven today and that is what I have been snacking on and they are actually quite good. I have had dried tomatoes before that I purchased and they were very chewy and not the best flavor, but they ones I did myself were sweeter than the purchased ones. Only problem is you start with a large rack of tomato pieces and end up with a large rack of small pieces, but I think I will do some more tomorrow.


It's possible to even make a sinful thing out of tomatoes. If you haven't had tomato preserves, you haven't experienced the full range of the goodness of tomatoes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Is that ever true! Sometimes it's incredibly hard to resist the temptation to ignore someone who is obviously a busybody, nosy, and attached to trying to provoke serious posters here. Sometimes I pity those I ignore, but find it's best for me, at least, to work hard to avoid temptation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I want to hear more about the dense fudge pie. Sounds like my kind of dessert.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I want to hear more about the dense fudge pie. Sounds like my kind of dessert.


I've made it a few times--so powerful we eat it with unsweetened whipped cream. For chocoholics only!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am drooling at my desk.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've made it a few times--so powerful we eat it with unsweetened whipped cream. For chocoholics only!


I missed this one. Maybe I should be grateful. The only dispute I have is with whipped cream - too much air and not enough fat.

I'm currently working on a flourless chocolate cake, using ground almonds instead. If I can substitute stevia for the sugar it's going to pass as health food in our house.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

OK, kids. Here's the Dense Fudge Pie recipe. Don't blame me if you can't get enough of it. The addictive quality of chocolate is multiplied in this desert.

DENSE FUDGE PIE

NOTE: I make this in a standard sized quiche pan and cut it into 16 pieces. The crust is a little thinner than it would be in a pie pan so a little more care will be needed to make sure there are no bare spots in the pan. This is one rich desert and I like to start with smaller slices. Of course, seconds can always be served if theres enough to go around. Its pretty simple to make but is spectacular. To date, no one has refused to eat this and all have been highly pleased to eat it. They usually want more, too.

SWEET TART DOUGH:
1 Cup Flour
2 Tbs Sugar
1 Stick of Butter (8 Tbs or ¼ pound)
1 Egg Yolk
11/2 Tbs Cold Water

Preheat oven to 425 F if you need to prebake the crust. For this recipe, partially bake the shell as described below.

Place flour and sugar in a bowl, Cut the butter into small pieces and drop them into the flour. Work the butter and flour together with your fingertips until the mixture is in small, irregular flakes and granules that resemble fresh bread crumbs. Beat the egg yolk and 1 Tbs of the water together, then stir them into the flour mixture with a fork, adding droplets more water if necessary to get the dough to hold together. The dough should be sort and pliable but not sticky. DONT BE AFRAID TO HANDLE IT. [NB: I emphasis the sentence about handling the dough, and I use this dough precisely because it can be handled more than pie crust which I am not very good at making.] Gather it together, form a small cake and then it is ready to be rolled out or pressed into the pan.

If you are mixing the dough in a food processor, fit the machine with the metal blade, then put the flour, sugar and butter (cut into 8 pieces) in the bowl. Flick the processor on and off several times o begin the blending. Beat egg yolk and water together and with the machine running, pour them into the bowl. Keep processing until the dough forms a ball that whirls around on top of the blades. Remove dough, form into a small cake and it is ready to use.

You can either roll the dough out as you would pie dough (although you will probably need a little more flour for rolling than usual because of the high fat content of the dough) or you can simply press the dough onto the pan. If pressing into the pan, chill the dough first. With the heel of one hand press pieces of the chilled dough over the bottom and sides of the pan, taking care to make it as even as possible and leaving no uncovered spaces. Watch the edges, if they are too thick they will not bake properly. The tart shell is now ready to be filled, partially baked or fully baked.

For a baked shell prick the bottom and sides all over with a fork. Bake for 12 minutes for a partially baked shell or another 8 to 10 minutes longer, or 16-18 minutes altogether. Remove from oven and let cool. [NB: This takes more words to describe how to make the shell than it takes to actually make it. Its really very simple to make.]

DENSE FUDGE FILLING 
[NB: This is essentially a kind of custard. In baking, as many of you already know, sugar is one of the liquid ingredients as it melts into a liquid form. In this filling it takes the place of the milk in a regular egg custard.]

1 Stick of butter (8 Tbs or ¼ pound)
2 Ounces (2 squares) Unsweetened Chocolate
2 Eggs
1 Cup Sugar
4 Tbs flour
2 tsps Vanilla Extract

Preheat oven to 350F. Combine the butter and chocolate in a heavy-bottomed saucepan. Cook over low heat, stirring occasionally, until the chocolate has melted. Remove from heat and set aside.

Put the eggs in a mixing bowl and bet briskly with a fork or whisk. Add the sugar, flour and vanilla. Beat until smooth. Stir in the chocolate mixture in small amounts to start with, just as you would add scalded milk to egg custard. Blend well and pour into tart shell.

Bake for about 30 minutes or until the center seems gently set. It gives a little when you touch it but it shouldnt be liquid. Let the pie cool. Cover with whipped cream to the top edge of the crust.

MY VARIATIONS (which I think are far superior to topping the pie with whipped cream only, but thats because I believe excess is best in some things.)

Thaw and sieve a can of frozen raspberries or a cup or so of fresh ones. I scrape the outside of the sieve thoroughly to get as much of the now seedless raspberry stuff as possible. Jams work, too, but leave out the sugar. Seedless berry jams are best. Apricot jam works well, too. So does a thick orange mix.

I havent tried orange marmalade because I think it tastes different than plain orange. If making an orange mix, heat zest and juice and let simmer for a couple of minutes, then strain that to remove the zest. Put it in a saucepan with ½ cup sugar and heat until a bit bubbly.

For all fruit toppings, mix 3 Tbs of cornstarch into ½ cup of cold water and add slowly until it begins to cook up into a very thick mixture. It needs to be very thick so it wont run when the pie is cut. Use more cornstarch if needed. Cook until cornstarch is thoroughly cooked and the mixture is very thick. Spread over cooled pie. Let cool. Spread whipped cream over raspberry layer

I have had to estimate how much of each ingredient needed for the fruit layer. It should be about a quarter of an inch thick when spread on the pie, and you may need to fiddle around a bit if you want to use the fruit layer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Interesting recipe, Maid. The one I make uses almost the same ingredients but calls for slightly different amounts:

6 tablespoons butter
3 ounces unsweetened chocolate
3 eggs
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup sweetened condensed milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

I've never thought about using tart berries as a topping, but it sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Exactly although it doesn't coagulate as quickly.


alcameron said:


> I have had it only in England. When I was looking it up, I found a recipe for making it at home, but I'm sure it wouldn't be the same. Don't think about the fat content. It's like eating butter with a spoon!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting recipe, Maid. The one I make uses almost the same ingredients but calls for slightly different amounts:
> 
> 6 tablespoons butter
> 3 ounces unsweetened chocolate
> ...


There are probably several variants of the pie I make, and I'll bet they're all very decadent and delicious. The lightly sweetened berry layer adds a nice touch. I don't use fresh fruits for fear they will weep into the fudge and the whipped cream and I want three distinct layers. The whole pie looks a bit mysterious with the covering of whipped cream and the people I know like to watch it get that first cut.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> There are probably several variants of the pie I make, and I'll bet they're all very decadent and delicious. The lightly sweetened berry layer adds a nice touch. I don't use fresh fruits for fear they will weep into the fudge and the whipped cream and I want three distinct layers. The whole pie looks a bit mysterious with the covering of whipped cream and the people I know like to watch it get that first cut.


Rather like a layer cake in that no one knows what's under all that fluffy white stuff until it's cut! In the version I make the pie comes out the oven looking rather like a souffle, then deflates within minutes--which, no doubt, accounts for the dessert's richness.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Rather like a layer cake in that no one knows what's under all that fluffy white stuff until it's cut! In the version I make the pie comes out the oven looking rather like a souffle, then deflates within minutes--which, no doubt, accounts for the dessert's richness.


I love to cook, and I love "surprising" people with wonderful things. I especially like making elaborate dinners, presented as prettily as possible, and watch and count how many seconds it takes for the guests to demolish the feast. I think of it as ephemeral art.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't that everyone? At least all women!



susanmos2000 said:


> I've made it a few times--so powerful we eat it with unsweetened whipped cream. For chocoholics only!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I love to cook, and I love "surprising" people with wonderful things. I especially like making elaborate dinners, presented as prettily as possible, and watch and count how many seconds it takes for the guests to demolish the feast. I think of it as ephemeral art.


Same here--I love to prepare special foods for holidays, family get-togethers, and potlucks. "Fancy" cooking is a delight to me, but a family of three means that more often than not only a trio mouths are available to chow down on all those scrumptious dishes!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Health food has it's place....but not in chocolate cake. There should always be room for pleasure in our diets. IMHO



aw9358 said:


> I missed this one. Maybe I should be grateful. The only dispute I have is with whipped cream - too much air and not enough fat.
> 
> I'm currently working on a flourless chocolate cake, using ground almonds instead. If I can substitute stevia for the sugar it's going to pass as health food in our house.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bow to your recipes. Yummy yummy.



MaidInBedlam said:


> OK, kids. Here's the Dense Fudge Pie recipe. Don't blame me if you can't get enough of it. The addictive quality of chocolate is multiplied in this desert.
> 
> DENSE FUDGE PIE
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've got the challenge of cooking for one, since husband is a hamburger, hot dog, pizza sort.



susanmos2000 said:


> Same here--I love to prepare special foods for holidays, family get-togethers, and potlucks. "Fancy" cooking is a delight to me, but a family of three means that more often than not only a trio mouths are available to chow down on all those scrumptious dishes!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I know what I will be doing this weekend.   
THANK YOU!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

These days I spend a lot of my cooking time cooking for two. Obviously I need to get out more and lure more people to my table. The upside to cooking for the particular other person I'm cooking for is that she needs a lot of variety to stimulate her appetite so I get some fun from that. One of these days I'll be back to making those big spreads and counting one-mississippi, two-mississippi, etc. As I write the chicken for the watermelon salad is marinating in lime juice, onion and garlic granu;es, pepper and basil. Gotta go get the green onions, the only ingredient I don't have on hand. This is unusual.

I made meatballs in a Ragu tomato-mushroom sauce a few days ago and have a whole dinner's worth in the freezer. That's the kind of instant meal I like. Yes, I used a sauce that was premade. It's fine, but I'm still feeling a tiny, tiny twinge of guilt. 

Ain't we got fun?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Health food has it's place....but not in chocolate cake. There should always be room for pleasure in our diets. IMHO


damemary
always remember, Butter is healthier than Margarine
regular Olive Oil is as good as the more expensive Extra Virgin


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> always remember, Butter is healthier than Margarine
> regular Olive Oil is as good as the more expensive Extra Virgin


Another one of my pieces of obscure knowledge is that when margarine originally came on the market it was lard with a packet of food coloring that you had to blend in by hand to make it yellow like butter, and depending on what brand of margarine you buy, it is indeed less healthy than one would like to believe. Whatever the down side is to lard, it's still the a great fat for pie crusts and flaky baked goods.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Another one of my pieces of obscure knowledge is that when margarine originally came on the market it was lard with a packet of food coloring that you had to blend in by hand to make it yellow like butter, and depending on what brand of margarine you buy, it is indeed less healthy than one would like to believe. Whatever the down side is to lard, it's still the a great fat for pie crusts and flaky baked goods.


My sister and I use to fight over who got to aqueeze the margarine bag to distribute the yellow color. Yes butter is healthier than margarine and it sure does taste better besides. 
I boil little red potatoes, skin on till tender. Drain and put in a frying pan and smash with a glass or back of a spoon, Add some butter and fry on low heat. They get nice and brown and crisp, then turn over and do the other side. Make sure you use plenty of butter as the browned butter left in the pan is wonderful over the top of them. Love them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> My sister and I use to fight over who got to aqueeze the margarine bag to distribute the yellow color. Yes butter is healthier than margarine and it sure does taste better besides.
> I boil little red potatoes, skin on till tender. Drain and put in a frying pan and smash with a glass or back of a spoon, Add some butter and fry on low heat. They get nice and brown and crisp, then turn over and do the other side. Make sure you use plenty of butter as the browned butter left in the pan is wonderful over the top of them. Love them.


I happen to think that margarine with no transfat is healthier than butter and all its saturated fat, but I use nothing but butter for baking. Stick margarine is bad, but if you buy something like "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" it's pretty good. You don't wont hydrogenated margarine.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I happen to think that margarine with no transfat is healthier than butter and all its saturated fat, but I use nothing but butter for baking. Stick margarine is bad, but if you buy something like "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" it's pretty good. You don't wont hydrogenated margarine.


I am trying to substitute olive oil for most cooking that requires butter. I have baked some wicked olive oil chocolate cakes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am trying to substitute olive oil for most cooking that requires butter. I have baked some wicked olive oil chocolate cakes.


I would think you'd have to use a very mild tasting olive oil, no?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga for dinnah


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I would think you'd have to use a very mild tasting olive oil, no?


You do not want to use the really green 1 st press stuff. There are recipies on the web and i think I got one from Bon Appetit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Got it. I prefer butter and olive oil....although I prefer extra virgin for some things. Thanks for the reminder.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> always remember, Butter is healthier than Margarine
> regular Olive Oil is as good as the more expensive Extra Virgin


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thereby proving health information always changes? Use your own preferences with moderation?



MaidInBedlam said:


> Another one of my pieces of obscure knowledge is that when margarine originally came on the market it was lard with a packet of food coloring that you had to blend in by hand to make it yellow like butter, and depending on what brand of margarine you buy, it is indeed less healthy than one would like to believe. Whatever the down side is to lard, it's still the a great fat for pie crusts and flaky baked goods.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, on both counts, and in far too many ways than I can list here.


damemary said:


> Thereby proving health information always changes? Use your own preferences with moderation?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now. Interesting topic in Chit Chat: "Outrageous political."


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Huck Respectfully disagree....EVOO is far superior in taste and should be used for salads, sauces and dipping sauces. Big difference on the palate. At least on mine and my family and friends.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> always remember, Butter is healthier than Margarine
> regular Olive Oil is as good as the more expensive Extra Virgin


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Huck Respectfully disagree....EVOO is far superior in taste and should be used for salads, sauces and dipping sauces. Big difference on the palate. At least on mine and my family and friends.


Hummmm

Wonder why Huck is cheaping out on olive oil? Hasn't she bragged about always wanting only the expensive things in life?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This may be one of my worst things to confess, but will do so anyway. For some reason I completely don't understand, I don't like olive oil very much. Maybe I should try to retrain my palate, unless this is some genetic mutation.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This may be one of my worst things to confess, but will do so anyway. For some reason I completely don't understand, I don't like olive oil very much. Maybe I should try to retrain my palate, unless this is some genetic mutation.


To each his/her own. What's the difference what you like or don't like? It's your choice. And what's the diff if someone likes cold-press or "light" olive oil? There are certain uses for each type. Eat what you like!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> To each his/her own. What's the difference what you like or don't like? It's your choice. And what's the diff if someone likes cold-press or "light" olive oil? There are certain uses for each type. Eat what you like!


Absolutely. I dislike freshly-squeezed orange juice simply because as kids we grew up on the stuff dumped out of cans and thinned with water. What does it matter in the end?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Huck Respectfully disagree....EVOO is far superior in taste and should be used for salads, sauces and dipping sauces. Big difference on the palate. At least on mine and my family and friends.


Agreed - from one of your friends!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I was mostly being silly. I bet there are some things I do like a lot that might scare a few people. Haven't been able to buy them in a long time, it I used to love the way my grandmother poached calves brains in milk.

The weather feels cooler. I think I'll even be able to use the oven for dinner and have a chicken thawing. Roast chicken with lemon, garlic and rosemary are going to be on the menu tonight. Yummy.:thumbup:


alcameron said:


> To each his/her own. What's the difference what you like or don't like? It's your choice. And what's the diff if someone likes cold-press or "light" olive oil? There are certain uses for each type. Eat what you like!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Try steeping it in rosemary and garlic. Pour a dibble on a plate and top with fresh ground pepper. Dip crusty fresh bread.



MaidInBedlam said:


> This may be one of my worst things to confess, but will do so anyway. For some reason I completely don't understand, I don't like olive oil very much. Maybe I should try to retrain my palate, unless this is some genetic mutation.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Try steeping it in rosemary and garlic. Pour a dibble on a plate and top with fresh ground pepper. Dip crusty fresh bread.


I meant to say that I really enjoy olive oil in a combo with balsamic vinegar and fresh, finely diced garlic. Nothing up my sleeves!! Watch the fresh, crusty sourdough bread disappear!!! Watch your fingesr, I may use my fork to fend you off if I don't want to share.  

There's a restautant near me that is famous for its corned beef and they soemtimes make a condiment to go with it of crushed garli and onions with finely diced parsley. A little goes a long way and it's delicious even though it may not be traditional.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Try steeping it in rosemary and garlic. Pour a dibble on a plate and top with fresh ground pepper. Dip crusty fresh bread.


Yes, love rip & dip.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you get really, really mad at Bush (knitpresentgifts and others) for getting us into 2 needless 10 year long wars??? (Remember there were no WMDs! What is it they say? The pot shouldn't be calling the kettle black?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

WHEN DOES THIS STOP,EVER? :-(


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You folks do a lot of food talk when I am not looking.



alcameron said:


> Not exactly, but it has clumps (clots) in it. With me it's a texture thing. I can't stand even one little mouthful of cottage cheese. It makes me shudder. Kind of like cats.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It could stop for you as soon as you stop reading it.



Lolly12 said:


> WHEN DOES THIS STOP,EVER? :-(


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, every once in awhile somebody brings up food. It's usually MIB because she likes to cook. I just talk about baking cookies. From time to time I post a picture of cookies just out of the oven, and we all drool. I would be happy if we could have cookies for dinner every night. I never tire of baking, but I'm sick to death of planning dinner after 45 yrs of it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I hear ya there, I eat a very simple seafood salad (that stuff they used to try to pass off as crabmeat?) at least 5 times a week. So boring, but, it keeps me happy and I really dislike cooking.



alcameron said:


> Yes, every once in awhile somebody brings up food. It's usually MIB because she likes to cook. I just talk about baking cookies. From time to time I post a picture of cookies just out of the oven, and we all drool. I would be happy if we could have cookies for dinner every night. I never tire of baking, but I'm sick to death of planning dinner after 45 yrs of it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> WHEN DOES THIS STOP,EVER? :-(


 This thread has been running for quite a few months. If you don't like political threads, then simply don't read them. We all saw your post to peacegoddess and here you in another political thread YELLING because women with ideas and thoughts in common want to share them with each other.
The qestion is WHEN WILL YOU STOP??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You folks do a lot of food talk when I am not looking.


Yes, there have been many recipes posted here of late. One would think we are a wonderful groupof friends who are politically like-minded and great cooks!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This thread has been running for quite a few months. If you don't like political threads, then simply don't read them. We all saw your post to peacegoddess and here you in another political thread YELLING because women with ideas and thoughts in common want to share them with each other.
> The qestion is WHEN WILL YOU STOP??


The whole thing that really bothers me is I never see your names with regards to the fiber arts.I personally do not believe that you or your gang participate in any crafts at all.This forum is not labeled as a political forum,I personally don't agree that politics or religion,should be a part of this forum.I will start a petition to have it removed, and make a complaint to administration.I do not even wish to see the topics listed.It infuriates me.I don't have any problems that you people love to talk politics,but please don't do it here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, every once in awhile somebody brings up food. It's usually MIB because she likes to cook. I just talk about baking cookies. From time to time I post a picture of cookies just out of the oven, and we all drool. I would be happy if we could have cookies for dinner every night. I never tire of baking, but I'm sick to death of planning dinner after 45 yrs of it.


OK, then. I'll try to control my urge to natter about cooking. LOL. Just see if I really can do that. Maybe in a universe far away and long ago. Maybe.ops:  :-D :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> OK, then. I'll try to control my urge to natter about cooking. LOL. Just see if I really can do that. maybe in a universe far away and long ago. Maybe.ops:  :-D :-D


Oh, no, I didn't mean for you to stop talking about cooking. I like reading about it, I just don't like doing it that much. And every once in awhile I even get a recipe to try. Natter on!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I made a great dinner tonight! Lemon pasta with roasted shrimp. Very easy to make and ultra yummy!
Ingredients:

20 jumbo shrimp, peeled and deveined tails removed
2 medium sized lemons
EVOO
1 tsp sea salt
1 tsp black pepper
1 box angel hair pasta
1/2 stick butter, melted

Preheat oven to 400

Shrimp: Pile shrimp on a baking sheet. Drizzle EVOO over shrimp and add salt and pepper. Mix all around until all shrimp are coated. Place in single layer on same baking sheet and roast 7-8 minutes.

Cook angel hair pasta for 3 minutes or until al dente.

While pasta and shrimp are cooking zest the 2 lemons and juice them. Put in small bowl. Add 1/3 c. EVOO and the melted butter, and a little salt and pepper to taste. Add roasted shrimp.
Pour over pasta and toss.

You can serve this family style or in individual bowls.

I added some freshly chopped Italian parsley.
Top with Parmesan cheese if desired. Some say you shouldn't pair seafood and Parmesan,but I say go ahead and live a little.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just like you,I will never stop or be silenced!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Just like you,I will never stop or be silenced!


Wow. That's too bad. Don't let the door knob hit you on the way out!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Oh, no, I didn't mean for you to stop talking about cooking. I like reading about it, I just don't like doing it that much. And every once in awhile I even get a recipe to try. Natter on!


You just like to BAKE! Have you ever thought of trying for the Pilsbury bakeoff?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You just like to BAKE! Have you ever thought of trying for the Pilsbury bakeoff?


Oh, no. I'm not creative, I just follow a recipe. Just like knitting. I always follow a pattern.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Bratty, Where is your shrimp coming from? I have taken shrimp, seaweed, and most Pacific (south of Washington state) fish out of my diet due to pollution issues. I figure Alaskian Salmon is ok as there has not been any news about radiation in the fish that far north.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Believe it or not,peace, this package said Ireland.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Oh, no. I'm not creative, I just follow a recipe. Just like knitting. I always follow a pattern.


Well i just do not believe that you could not do it. Should i put that in capitals so you can feel screamed at? Teehee. I've had 2 glasses of scotch, I am full of mischief.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Believe it or not,peace, this package said Ireland.


I think that is safe. I hate knowing that the fisher people in Louisianna (sp?) are still fishing polutted waters or not fishing at all.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Well i just do not believe that you could not do it. Should i put that in capitals so you can feel screamed at? Teehee. I've had 2 glasses of scotch, I am full of mischief.


Everything is striking me funny tonight, and I haven't had anything except dinner. I'm still laughing from Patty's response to "I will not be silenced."
Just don't mail any tablecloths to anybody until morning, when you can think about it!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Awww, talk about whatever you like. Heck, I am talking about secrets and fairy tales down the line. 
Though I do think that the tormenters went away as soon as I said they could have the thread. LOL. 
I may need meds or a really good chocolate cake by the time these folks are done.



MaidInBedlam said:


> OK, then. I'll try to control my urge to natter about cooking. LOL. Just see if I really can do that. Maybe in a universe far away and long ago. Maybe.ops:  :-D :-D


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> The whole thing that really bothers me is I never see your names with regards to the fiber arts.I personally do not believe that you or your gang participate in any crafts at all.This forum is not labeled as a political forum,I personally don't agree that politics or religion,should be a part of this forum.I will start a petition to have it removed, and make a complaint to administration.I do not even wish to see the topics listed.It infuriates me.I don't have any problems that you people love to talk politics,but please don't do it here.


That makes absolutely no sense to me as I have seen many women say that all of the yakking on here and looking at beautiful patterns with other knitters has slowed their knitting. People have WIPs galore going, so why in the name of all that's holy (one of my mother's sayings) would you care what we do here? 
Frankly, the only person you will ever be able to control is yourself. I am not sure why you want to control anyone else.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Everything is striking me funny tonight, and I haven't had anything except dinner. I'm still laughing from Patty's response to "I will not be silenced."
> Just don't mail any tablecloths to anybody until morning, when you can think about it!


Don't you want one?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You know what struck me as funny? 
That silliness a while back about "we're on page 10 and you're only on page 3" LOL!



peacegoddess said:


> Don't you want one?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Don't you want one?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Careful, jelun2 got her wrist slapped for saying a bad word or two. We wouldn't want to have to start handing out ALEVEs.



Lolly12 said:


> I am not trying to control anyone,I dont want to see bullshit listed


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I am not trying to control anyone,I dont want to see bullshit listed
> 
> Doesn't matter where you go there is always piles of bullshit.That is why I carry a big shovel,wherever I go.My arms are really tired having to shovel all the shit that stopped me today.It just goes on and on and on.Hopefully there won't be as much tomorrow, but I have a feeling the shit is really going to hit the fan


You know, you can't say that word on the forum.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> The whole thing that really bothers me is I never see your names with regards to the fiber arts.I personally do not believe that you or your gang participate in any crafts at all.This forum is not labeled as a political forum,I personally don't agree that politics or religion,should be a part of this forum.I will start a petition to have it removed, and make a complaint to administration.I do not even wish to see the topics listed.It infuriates me.I don't have any problems that you people love to talk politics,but please don't do it here.


We talk about our knitting all the time. Sorry, but General Chit Chat is for anything we would like to discuss that does not have to do with knitting. 
You coming into threads and hollering at the people who post there will not change the fact that is ok with Admin for us to post as we wish. Good luck with your petition.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I am not trying to control anyone,I dont want to see bullshit listed
> 
> Doesn't matter where you go there is always piles of bullshit.That is why I carry a big shovel,wherever I go.My arms are really tired having to shovel all the shit that stopped me today.It just goes on and on and on.Hopefully there won't be as much tomorrow, but I have a feeling the shit is really going to hit the fan


Was that supposed to be funny? Be careful with your language. There are women on the right that will report you to admin for that.
Have you ever thought of an anger management consultation?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nite, Folks. 5:30 comes early.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Nite, Folks. 5:30 comes early.


How can you tear yourself away??
Nighty-night


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> The whole thing that really bothers me is I never see your names with regards to the fiber arts.I personally do not believe that you or your gang participate in any crafts at all.This forum is not labeled as a political forum,I personally don't agree that politics or religion,should be a part of this forum.I will start a petition to have it removed, and make a complaint to administration.I do not even wish to see the topics listed.It infuriates me.I don't have any problems that you people love to talk politics,but please don't do it here.


Is that your Christian values coming out Lolly? Why do you believe you have the right to swear at people and tell others what to do? I would suggest that you be careful or you will be reported to administration. They don't like that kind of language.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Was that supposed to be funny? Be careful with your language. There are women on the right that will report you to admin for that.
> Have you ever thought of an anger management consultation?


You know what, I really don't care you have pushed me over the edge,you have ruined this for me Im doneI suggest that you and your gang get some counselling,I have already reported this to admin,so dont bother,I 
Adios


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Just like you,I will never stop or be silenced!


Lolly12
why are you complaining when you are participating?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Nite, Folks. 5:30 comes early.


Good night jelun. Sleep well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Is that your Christian values coming out Lolly? Why do you believe you have the right to swear at people and tell others what to do? I would suggest that you be careful or you will be reported to administration. They don't like that kind of language.


NJG
those Christian values sure are changing the definition of values, aren't they! What a farce.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> You know what, I really don't care you have pushed me over the edge,you have ruined this for me Im doneI suggest that you and your gang get some counselling,I have already reported this to admin,so dont bother,I
> Adios


lolly12
calm down so you can find your way out of here. Adieu.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Oh, no, I didn't mean for you to stop talking about cooking. I like reading about it, I just don't like doing it that much. And every once in awhile I even get a recipe to try. Natter on!


I think I was still being silly with my reply to you. I'm not sure it's actually possible to get me to entirely stop talking about food and cooking. :mrgreen: I don't think it's safe for anyone to try to get me to stop, either. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

just want to apologize to everyone |


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> You know what, I really don't care you have pushed me over the edge,you have ruined this for me Im doneI suggest that you and your gang get some counselling,I have already reported this to admin,so dont bother,I
> Adios


Lolly12, don't let them get to you. The Libs are animals. Ignore them, unwatch the threads where they post their hate, or tell them what you think. Yet, don't buy into their lies. That is all they've got so that cannot post anything but lies or disgusting words.

BTW: reporting their deplorable language to Admin isn't worth the effort; its allowed by Admin. So for the the Lib posters with whom you don't agree, simply ignore them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> You know what, I really don't care you have pushed me over the edge,you have ruined this for me Im doneI suggest that you and your gang get some counselling,I have already reported this to admin,so dont bother,I
> Adios


She comes in here, yells and swears at us, then reports *us* to admin?? I could swear the macadamias all escaped from the 'canning factory' these last few days!!
I am having a good belly laugh here! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> You know what, I really don't care you have pushed me over the edge,you have ruined this for me Im doneI suggest that you and your gang get some counselling,I have already reported this to admin,so dont bother,I
> Adios


FYI Lolly - Just because we don't display our creations on KP doesn't mean we are not creative people. You know so very little about us but enough for you to judge us. I bet you are the church lady aren't you? Now isn't that special! Let's all get up and do the church lady dance. Come on Lolly you know how to do it! Shake your booty, shake your booty!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> just want to apologize to everyone |


As long as the garbage stops, apology accepted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lolly12, don't let them get to you. The Libs are animals. Ignore them, unwatch the threads where they post their hate, or tell them what you think. Yet, don't buy into their lies. That is all they've got so that cannot post anything but lies or disgusting words.
> 
> BTW: reporting their deplorable language to Admin isn't worth the effort; its allowed by Admin. So for the the Lib posters with whom you don't agree, simply ignore them.


I will say the same for this POS who invades the lib threads just to get her jollies for the day. She is a pathological liar and very deranged indeed. Seems like you 2 would get along just fine!
BTW it was LOLLY who used the foul language.
Now, go back down to Hades where you were spawned, serpent. You are not wanted here nor are you good enough to join us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She comes in here, yells and swears at us, then reports *us* to admin?? I could swear the macadamias all escaped from the 'canning factory' these last few days!!
> I am having a good belly laugh here! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Come on Patty, let's dance. Yup the nuts have escaped from the asylum aka Denim and Purls. They are so jealous Patty 'cause we are such good dancers. I think they are in love with us Patty. We are so cute. I wouldn't blame them. KPG especially. I think she has a crush on me. She follows me all over KP and says how she hates me. I remember when my first boyfriend used to act so mean and then he finally started being so sweet and nice. Is that what's wrong with you KPG?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, no. No, I didn't. That is definitely a secret it was good to share. 



Lolly12 wrote:
You know I am on the edge of suicide right now


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I asked her to PM me, nada.



jelun2 said:


> Well, no. No, I didn't. That is definitely a secret it was good to share.
> 
> Lolly12 wrote:
> You know I am on the edge of suicide right now


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> FYI Lolly - Just because we don't display our creations on KP doesn't mean we are not creative people. You know so very little about us but enough for you to judge us. I bet you are the church lady aren't you? Now isn't that special! Let's all get up and do the church lady dance. Come on Lolly you know how to do it! Shake your booty, shake your booty!


I dont go to church fyi


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So are you OK, Lolly, or are you in trouble?



Lolly12 said:


> I dont go to church fyi


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Why are you still here, Lolly? If we upset you that much, I would think you would go on to a different thread that is to your liking.

Just saw the suicide thing. Do you have a local hotline you can call?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I will say the same for this POS who invades the lib threads just to get her jollies for the day. She is a pathological liar and very deranged indeed. Seems like you 2 would get along just fine!
> BTW it was LOLLY who used the foul language.
> Now, go back down to Hades where you were spawned, serpent. You are not wanted here nor are you good enough to join us.


Patty KPG is smitten with us. Why else would she keep coming back. Maybe she is one of those gluttons for punishment. She is a snake and she lies and lies. Lolly is like that doll , Poor Pitiful Pearl. She has her little stick she carries with her and keeps poking people and then huffs and puffs and threatens us. She reminds me of a little KPG. Maybe she is her daughter?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I dont go to church fyi


Lolly you should go call 911 if you are serious. No need to harm yourself. Someone will come and get you and you can get some help. Coming out on KP isn't going to solve your problems. Didn't I see you earlier on some other Liberal threads on KP? You better save yourself and don't worry about the people out here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

She says that she has someone that she can talk to there with her, I hope so.



BrattyPatty said:


> Why are you still here, Lolly? If we upset you that much, I would think you would go on to a different thread that is to your liking.
> 
> Just saw the suicide thing. Do you have a local hotline you can call?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> She says that she has someone that she can talk to there with her, I hope so.


Did she send a PM about suicide? I didn't see her post that said that. Have you been in touch by PM?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> I dont go to church fyi


Lolly you must read the thread of outrageously political where Janeway and I had fun at Bratty's expense as you will read the humor.

Take care you and don't allow these ladies to hurt you. Sending )))))full arm hugs(((((((( Liz

Good night


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It was in another thread al.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks
I hope she's OK.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

She did finally PM me, to say that she has someone with her. I called her local police, they seemed unprepared to do what we read of cops doing down here even though I gave them KP's address. 
I hope she is OK.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

OK, so now I really am going to bed, our Lolly has some timing!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> She did finally PM me, to say that she has someone with her. I called her local police, they seemed unprepared to do what we read of cops doing down here even though I gave them KP's address.
> I hope she is OK.


Thanks for doing that jelun. We all hope she will be OK.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Lolly you must read the thread of outrageously political where Janeway and I had fun at Bratty's expense as you will read the humor.
> 
> Take care you and don't allow these ladies to hurt you. Sending )))))full arm hugs(((((((( Liz
> 
> Good night


Yeah right...............Nothing you can ever do will impress me.
If you had changed one little word in your postings, you might have carried it off.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

nitnana said:


> Did you get really, really mad at Bush (knitpresentgifts and others) for getting us into 2 needless 10 year long wars??? (Remember there were no WMDs! What is it they say? The pot shouldn't be calling the kettle black?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish you weren't so right (...as in correct.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of opinionated, persistent people involved. Do you believe enough to hang around? Only time will tell.



Lolly12 said:


> WHEN DOES THIS STOP,EVER? :-(


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's best to miss it. My drooling ruins the keyboard.



jelun2 said:


> You folks do a lot of food talk when I am not looking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I print recipes that sound good.



jelun2 said:


> I hear ya there, I eat a very simple seafood salad (that stuff they used to try to pass off as crabmeat?) at least 5 times a week. So boring, but, it keeps me happy and I really dislike cooking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, there have been many recipes posted here of late. One would think we are a wonderful groupof friends who are politically like-minded and great cooks!


And they would be right (correct.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps you should do some research on our knitting activity pre-2012 election time.

Have a nice day.

quote=Lolly12]The whole thing that really bothers me is I never see your names with regards to the fiber arts.I personally do not believe that you or your gang participate in any crafts at all.This forum is not labeled as a political forum,I personally don't agree that politics or religion,should be a part of this forum.I will start a petition to have it removed, and make a complaint to administration.I do not even wish to see the topics listed.It infuriates me.I don't have any problems that you people love to talk politics,but please don't do it here.[/quote]


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't you dare.



MaidInBedlam said:


> OK, then. I'll try to control my urge to natter about cooking. LOL. Just see if I really can do that. Maybe in a universe far away and long ago. Maybe.ops:  :-D :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to the discussion.



Lolly12 said:


> Just like you,I will never stop or be silenced!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm allergic to shellfish.



peacegoddess said:


> Bratty, Where is your shrimp coming from? I have taken shrimp, seaweed, and most Pacific (south of Washington state) fish out of my diet due to pollution issues. I figure Alaskian Salmon is ok as there has not been any news about radiation in the fish that far north.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I'm here to egg you on.



peacegoddess said:


> Well i just do not believe that you could not do it. Should i put that in capitals so you can feel screamed at? Teehee. I've had 2 glasses of scotch, I am full of mischief.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Awww, talk about whatever you like. Heck, I am talking about secrets and fairy tales down the line.
> Though I do think that the tormenters went away as soon as I said they could have the thread. LOL.
> I may need meds or a really good chocolate cake by the time these folks are done.


Ain't that the truth, Sister. There will be a grand celebration when they surrender. I think our numbers have them on the run.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> You know what struck me as funny?
> That silliness a while back about "we're on page 10 and you're only on page 3" LOL!


I laughed out loud for that one too. I almost wrote, 'nah, nah, nah, nah.' They are just immature bullies. Why don't they go find a playground to torment? It's hard to dumb down a retort so they grasp it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes. Looks like lolly's still awake.



alcameron said:


> How can you tear yourself away??
> Nighty-night


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

LOLL is League of Lady Liberals is the name of this thread for those who haven't noticed. Any distracting posts by instigators will probably be ignored.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Come on Patty, let's dance. Yup the nuts have escaped from the asylum aka Denim and Purls. They are so jealous Patty 'cause we are such good dancers. I think they are in love with us Patty. We are so cute. I wouldn't blame them. KPG especially. I think she has a crush on me. She follows me all over KP and says how she hates me. I remember when my first boyfriend used to act so mean and then he finally started being so sweet and nice. Is that what's wrong with you KPG?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You tried. You can't save all the puppies yourself.



jelun2 said:


> I asked her to PM me, nada.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Apology accepted. Gracious of you to offer it.



Lolly12 said:


> just want to apologize to everyone |


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

HAHA, you sound like my friend who passed recently after a bout with cancer. She never cooked, she never married or had children so she just never bothered. She had a great collection of recipes, though. 
It took us hours to clear them out so that her family would not have to, that was after she had salivated over them several times. 
Ah, I miss her. 


damemary said:


> I print recipes that sound good.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I live by "I do the best I can."



damemary said:


> You tried. You can't save all the puppies yourself.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I am going to make curried cauliflower soup today. As you may or may not know in SF the weather is often on the cooler side....yes, yes, yes, on Saturday we had temps in the low 80's, but that also varies according to micro climate zone of individual neighborhoods. It is quite foggy this AM and I figure soup is the dish.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I think I am going to make curried cauliflower soup today. As you may or may not know in SF the weather is often on the cooler side....yes, yes, yes, on Saturday we had temps in the low 80's, but that also varies according to micro climate zone of individual neighborhoods. It is quite foggy this AM and I figure soup is the dish.


Good idea. I think I'll make soup, too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is supposed to be hot here, I may make soup as well, I think Progresso will help me with it. 
I have to go to my little shop, just got a call that a pipe burst. Oh boy!
Worse than that Admin deleted one of my threads... the one I wanted to keep. Geez Louise.



alcameron said:


> Good idea. I think I'll make soup, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yeah right...............Nothing you can ever do will impress me.
> If you had changed one little word in your postings, you might have carried it off.


Well, we "got" you with the truth! I'm not Meerkat, but thanks for the two of us becoming acquainted.

I cannot believe what you people did to poor Lolly she apologized but none of you apologized to her but said it was gracious of you to apologize!

You Lefties are completely out of control & Admin should throw the entire bunch off KP for good. What if Lolly would have hurt herself? Shame, shame!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She comes in here, yells and swears at us, then reports *us* to admin?? I could swear the macadamias all escaped from the 'canning factory' these last few days!!
> I am having a good belly laugh here! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'm hoping her apology is a good sign and am reserving judgement for now. We may get lucky and find we have a new participant here with a different take on some of the issues discussed here.:thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Awww, talk about whatever you like. Heck, I am talking about secrets and fairy tales down the line.
> Though I do think that the tormenters went away as soon as I said they could have the thread. LOL.
> I may need meds or a really good chocolate cake by the time these folks are done.


I am a very strong advocate of what I think of as "Harry Potter First Aid" because someone is always offering someone some chocolate on the way to any sort of more complicated treatment for injuries. May the supply of chocolate never run down.:thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Come on Patty, let's dance. Yup the nuts have escaped from the asylum aka Denim and Purls. They are so jealous Patty 'cause we are such good dancers. I think they are in love with us Patty. We are so cute. I wouldn't blame them. KPG especially. I think she has a crush on me. She follows me all over KP and says how she hates me. I remember when my first boyfriend used to act so mean and then he finally started being so sweet and nice. Is that what's wrong with you KPG?


Some of our detractors just can't resist temptation. We have an amusing collection of hungry detractors, but I'm not all that interested in their brand of amusement. Let 'em find a good meal elsewhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I think I am going to make curried cauliflower soup today. As you may or may not know in SF the weather is often on the cooler side....yes, yes, yes, on Saturday we had temps in the low 80's, but that also varies according to micro climate zone of individual neighborhoods. It is quite foggy this AM and I figure soup is the dish.


peacegoddess
Soup of any kind is to my liking. Never had curried Cauliflower. Certainly worth a try. Creamy Broccoli it is for us today.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Don't you dare.


Last night I took a while chicken removed the spine and flattened the chicken out. Must be what they call "butterflied" because it looked a bit like a butterfly. Anyway, I poked it on both sides with a fork and poured about 1/4 cup of line juice, sprinkled a lot of garlic and onion granules on it and about a Tbs rushed, dried rosemary on it. Swished both sides around in the marinade and left it to its own devices for a few hours. I had some tasty stock and added that when I was roasting the chicken.

Roasted at 400F for about 2 hours, I think. It tasted great when it was done. Resulting gravy was wonderful. We will be having chicken pie or chicken in gravy for dinner tonight. Right now I'm kind of leaning towards making cornbread with chicken and vegies in gravy to pour over it. Oh, the joy of leftovers!! :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I think I am going to make curried cauliflower soup today. As you may or may not know in SF the weather is often on the cooler side....yes, yes, yes, on Saturday we had temps in the low 80's, but that also varies according to micro climate zone of individual neighborhoods. It is quite foggy this AM and I figure soup is the dish.


Well do i know the SF Bay Area weather. The soup sounds lovely. Recipe? Please? :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Some of our detractors just can't resist temptation. We have an amusing collection of hungry detractors, but I'm not all that interested in their brand of amusement. Let 'em find a good meal elsewhere.


Cannot believe Admin did not kick you off for your vile PM to DonnieK. You are one of the most hateful people on KP.

I'm not interested in your amusement of hurting people. You really are the queen of the bad girls club on KP!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam

I see you took my place as the "baddest" girl in the Club. Ever notice that those who are the nastiest accuse others of being such?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> 
> I see you took my place as the "baddest" girl in the Club. Ever notice that those who are the nastiest accuse others of being such?


It is OK, Huck as you are second in command! Didn't mean to leave you out!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> 
> I see you took my place as the "baddest" girl in the Club. Ever notice that those who are the nastiest accuse others of being such?


There're probably some mathmatecal formulas for predicting when and how the ratings of who's the "baddest girl in the club" is at any given moment. Maybe Dr. Cooper of "Bazinga!" fame could help us with that, if it isn't too far beneath his genius. We could share the throne if you like.

Remember West, TX!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cannot believe Admin did not kick you off for your vile PM to DonnieK. You are one of the most hateful people on KP.
> 
> I'm not interested in your amusement of hurting people. You really are the queen of the bad girls club on KP!


And you are Queen of the Fools. Stay away,Janeway, and save what is left of your dignity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm allergic to shellfish.


This is also good with chicken, dame. If you have left over chicken, toss it with the sauce and eat that instead. It really is good!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They can starve as far as I'm concerned.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Some of our detractors just can't resist temptation. We have an amusing collection of hungry detractors, but I'm not all that interested in their brand of amusement. Let 'em find a good meal elsewhere.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a tease. It sounds scrumptious. Your Mother is a lucky woman.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Last night I took a while chicken removed the spine and flattened the chicken out. Must be what they call "butterflied" because it looked a bit like a butterfly. Anyway, I poked it on both sides with a fork and poured about 1/4 cup of line juice, sprinkled a lot of garlic and onion granules on it and about a Tbs rushed, dried rosemary on it. Swished both sides around in the marinade and left it to its own devices for a few hours. I had some tasty stock and added that when I was roasting the chicken.
> 
> Roasted at 400F for about 2 hours, I think. It tasted great when it was done. Resulting gravy was wonderful. We will be having chicken pie or chicken in gravy for dinner tonight. Right now I'm kind of leaning towards making cornbread with chicken and vegies in gravy to pour over it. Oh, the joy of leftovers!! :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jealousy.

Janey's back at full force.

Remember West Texas.



Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> 
> I see you took my place as the "baddest" girl in the Club. Ever notice that those who are the nastiest accuse others of being such?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you are Queen of the Fools. Stay away,Janeway, and save what is left of your dignity.


Oh, you are just upset because I had fun at your expense last night. Settle down & rest.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Fun at my expense? ROFLMAO!!! 
You just made a jackass out of yourself AGAIN!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was there too and I saw what you saw.

ROFLMAO indeed.



BrattyPatty said:


> Fun at my expense? ROFLMAO!!!
> You just made a jackass out of yourself AGAIN!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Fun at my expense? ROFLMAO!!!
> You just made a jackass out of yourself AGAIN!


You cannot accept the fact you were wrong.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was there too and I saw what you saw.
> 
> ROFLMAO indeed.


What did you see?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You cannot accept the fact you were wrong.


I am not wrong. Computers are pretty amazing things Janie.
Don't you agree? So are tablets and pads.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am not wrong. Computers are pretty amazing things Janie.
> Don't you agree? So are tablets and pads.


Yes, as this Ipad was a gift from my SIL as he bought a mini so yes this takes pictures & is easy to carry, but I cannot print yet as don't have wires to hook it up to the printer.

My old computer bit the dust as It had Windows-98 so SIL said it was toast as it got a virus of some sort.

Yes, maybe a lap top would be a nice Christmas gift. Thanks for reminding me as I'll put that on my wish list.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw someone try to be clever and popular.....falling on her fannie.



BrattyPatty said:


> I am not wrong. Computers are pretty amazing things Janie.
> Don't you agree? So are tablets and pads.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I saw someone try to be clever and popular.....falling on her fannie.


Oh, boy, I'm clever? Thanks for the compliment but how did I fall?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

9/11 We lost lives and we remember and regret the loss of life, but we lost parts of our democracy. This is the conclusion of a long article about those losses. To read the complete article google 
The Center For Constitutional Rights


Conclusion  bringing power back to the people
Ten years on from the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001, at the end of the distressing decade defined by those attacks, we find ourselves in a position where the president has claimed more power than ever and the people have conceded more power than ever. Ten years ago, federal trials were the norm for alleged criminal terroristic activity; now, the default method is military show trials that include the death penalty or indefinite or preventive detention. Ten years on from 9/11, more illegal wars are being fought today than under Bush, more laws are subverted in the name of national security, more people are being deported than at any point in our history, and the executive branch has seized or accrued more power than it has ever had.
In the end, the test of our democracy is to look at the actions that have been done in our name and under our watch  the wars, the repression, the extra-judicial detention and killings, the torture, the profiling  and ask ourselves: are we in a better position now to stop the acts that continue, to ensure that they dont happen in the future, to ensure that the officials are held accountable, and to put the presidency back in the constitutional box than we were 10 years ago?
The answer to that is yes, to the extent that we are able to demand that our government end the lawlessness, stop stockpiling constitutional power and move back towards a path of lawful, democratic action, but the restoration of the values that we hold dear requires concerted action by many people.
The 10th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks is a painful anniversary, but let us also make it the occasion when, en masse, we say to the government, Enough is enough, and demand an end to the ongoing injustices, and the return of our values.

Also we need to remember West, Texas fertilizer wxplosion


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a whole reply written and lost it. 
SonaS.



peacegoddess said:


> 9/11 We lost lives and we remember and regret the loss of life, but we lost parts of our democracy. This is the conclusion of a long article about those losses. To read the complete article google
> The Center For Constitutional Rights
> 
> Conclusion  bringing power back to the people
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BENGHAZI 9/11--WHAT DIFFERENCE IT MADE

by JOEL B. POLLAK 11 Sep 2013

As Americans pause today to remember the trauma--and heroism--of September 11, 2001, we have a new reason to commemorate the day: the embassy attacks of September 11, 2012. A year later, there have been no arrests and no responses. Those responsible for neglecting embassy security have been restored, while those who raised concerns are still suffering. And the leaders most responsible pretend nothing happened.

The story of how President Barack Obama and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton have escaped accountability for what happened in Benghazi, Libya and in Cairo, Egypt a year ago today is one of the great political escapes, and one of the great media scandals, of our history. "What difference does it make?" Clinton railed in January. The difference is profound indeed, both for the dead and the nation as a whole.

The political consequences were decisive. What should have happened is that the media should have asked what President Obama was doing that evening, why he was not in touch with his top national security advisers throughout the evening, why he flew to Las Vegas for a fundraiser the next day, why the Secretary denied security to Benghazi, and why her officials were apologetic as crowds stormed the Cairo embassy.

Instead, the media pounced on Mitt Romney's response late that night, which addressed the Cairo debacle and was issued before the nation knew about the Benghazi deaths. This was to be the latest of Romney's alleged "gaffes"--none of which were incorrect, and all of which pale in comparison to the incompetence on display a year later in Obama's response to Syria's crossing of the chemical weapons "red line."

Obama and Clinton concocted one of the most audacious lies ever told by an American leader--that the attacks were a reaction to an obscure anti-Islamic video made by a Christian in the U.S. Essentially, he offered fellow Americans to the enemy as scapegoats. When the story unraveled, Obama pretended to have said all along that Benghazi had been a terror attack--another lie, eagerly defended by the media.

Meanwhile, the filmmaker responsible for the video was jailed on an unrelated parole violation--a craven concession to the Muslim Brotherhood--while the terrorists themselves lounged in Libya, secure in the knowledge that Obama was in no rush to pursue them or to deal with the mess that U.S. intervention had left behind.

The collapse of the U.S. deterrent in Syria today began with Egypt and Libya a year ago.

That, ultimately, is the most important difference that Benghazi made. It showed that America is willing to abandon its own citizens to the barbaric, unabashed violence of our enemies. The culpability goes beyond Obama and extends to the Beltway media and political classes--including those Republicans who resist a full inquiry into the events of September 11, 2012, which ignored the warnings and lessons of the first 9/11.

The consequence is that Americans are less safe--as are people around the world who face the violence of tyrants and terrorists alike. Those who, like President Obama, exhort Americans not to turn away from the children of Syria (despite ignoring children killed there by conventional weapons for over two years) should consider what their own indifference to American lives has contributed to our nation's new impotence.

Remember Benghazi


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am not wrong. Computers are pretty amazing things Janie.
> Don't you agree? So are tablets and pads.


BrattyPatty
Good Morning. Wishing you lots of fun. Huck

Remember West, Texas
Remember Iraq
Forget Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld - now that is tough with 5,000 Soldiers + over 150.000 Civilians dead


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> The whole thing that really bothers me is I never see your names with regards to the fiber arts.I personally do not believe that you or your gang participate in any crafts at all.This forum is not labeled as a political forum,I personally don't agree that politics or religion,should be a part of this forum.I will start a petition to have it removed, and make a complaint to administration.I do not even wish to see the topics listed.It infuriates me.I don't have any problems that you people love to talk politics,but please don't do it here.


Lolly12
show us your knitting. I have tons and displayed some of it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So many things that deserve our attention.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Good Morning. Wishing you lots of fun. Huck
> 
> Remember West, Texas
> ...


Remember Bazinga and not to engage!
Remember the firefighters and police along with the victims of 
9/11. and those brave civilians who risked their lives to save the life of another.
Remember West Texas!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Why wern't Lindsay Graham and the rest of the republicans outraged about all the embassy attacks during the Bush administration, but are still outraged about Benghazi? There were 98 people killed. Republicans are hypocrites. 


January 22, 2002. Calcutta, India. Gunmen associated with Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami attack the U.S. Consulate. Five people are killed.

June 14, 2002. Karachi, Pakistan. Suicide bomber connected with al Qaeda attacks the U.S. Consulate, killing 12 and injuring 51.

October 12, 2002. Denpasar, Indonesia. U.S. diplomatic offices bombed as part of a string of "Bali Bombings." No fatalities.

February 28, 2003. Islamabad, Pakistan. Several gunmen fire upon the U.S. Embassy. Two people are killed.

May 12, 2003. Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. Armed al Qaeda terrorists storm the diplomatic compound, killing 36 people including nine Americans. The assailants committed suicide by detonating a truck bomb.

July 30, 2004. Tashkent, Uzbekistan. A suicide bomber from the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan attacks the U.S. Embassy, killing two people.

December 6, 2004. Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Al Qaeda terrorists storm the U.S. Consulate and occupy the perimeter wall. Nine people are killed.

March 2, 2006. Karachi, Pakistan again. Suicide bomber attacks the U.S. Consulate killing four people, including U.S. diplomat David Foy who was directly targeted by the attackers. (I wonder if Lindsey Graham or Fox News would even recognize the name "David Foy." This is the third Karachi terrorist attack in four years on what's considered American soil.)

September 12, 2006. Damascus, Syria. Four armed gunmen shouting "Allahu akbar" storm the U.S. Embassy using grenades, automatic weapons, a car bomb and a truck bomb. Four people are killed, 13 are wounded.

January 12, 2007. Athens, Greece. Members of a Greek terrorist group called the Revolutionary Struggle fire a rocket-propelled grenade at the U.S. Embassy. No fatalities.

March 18, 2008. Sana'a, Yemen. Members of the al-Qaeda-linked Islamic Jihad of Yemen fire a mortar at the U.S. Embassy. The shot misses the embassy, but hits nearby school killing two.

July 9, 2008. Istanbul, Turkey. Four armed terrorists attack the U.S. Consulate. Six people are killed.

September 17, 2008. Sana'a, Yemen. Terrorists dressed as military officials attack the U.S. Embassy with an arsenal of weapons including RPGs and detonate two car bombs. Sixteen people are killed, including an American student and her husband (they had been married for three weeks when the attack occurred). This is the second attack on this embassy in seven months.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't think that anyone is outraged about anything other than that freak Issa. Goodness, who sends that guy to Congress?



NJG said:


> Why wern't Lindsay Graham and the rest of the republicans outraged about all the embassy attacks during the Bush administration, but are still outraged about Benghazi? There were 98 people killed. Republicans are hypocrites.
> 
> January 22, 2002. Calcutta, India. Gunmen associated with Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami attack the U.S. Consulate. Five people are killed.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Today's Republicans are incapable of admitting anything the least bit unpleasant happened on their watch plus they have the attention span of gnats. They also have to conveniently forget the debacles of their past to make Obama's adminostration look worse than Bush's. They don't seem to think there's anything wrong with their own hypocrisy, either.


NJG said:


> Why wern't Lindsay Graham and the rest of the republicans outraged about all the embassy attacks during the Bush administration, but are still outraged about Benghazi? There were 98 people killed. Republicans are hypocrites.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Why wern't Lindsay Graham and the rest of the republicans outraged about all the embassy attacks during the Bush administration, but are still outraged about Benghazi? There were 98 people killed. Republicans are hypocrites.
> 
> January 22, 2002. Calcutta, India. Gunmen associated with Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami attack the U.S. Consulate. Five people are killed.
> 
> ...


Because most people's "outrage" is partisan based. If it happened during a democrats presidency then the republicans are outraged, if it happened during a republicn presidency the the democrats are outraged.

The fact is that our methods of dealing in the Middle East are off base and we create enemies and do little to promote understanding or real peace. Part of it is our partisan political system, part is our materialistic need to have everyting we want as quickly as possible and to hell with other nations, the environment, and anything or anybody who gets in our way. And this is a prevelant attitude of both dems and repubs. Our politicians are heavily influenced by big oil and other big money corporations.

Why aren't we concerned by the incredible pollution happening in the Niger Valley where Shell Oil does whatever the hell it wants to extract the oil? Why didn't Hillary or Condolezza Rice respond to the numerous Nigerian women who have protested for years against Shell?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember West Texas. Bazinga too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the reminders. I will not forget.



NJG said:


> Why wern't Lindsay Graham and the rest of the republicans outraged about all the embassy attacks during the Bush administration, but are still outraged about Benghazi? There were 98 people killed. Republicans are hypocrites.
> 
> January 22, 2002. Calcutta, India. Gunmen associated with Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami attack the U.S. Consulate. Five people are killed.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a scary thought. Kindred souls....or zombies might be apropos.



jelun2 said:


> I don't think that anyone is outraged about anything other than that freak Issa. Goodness, who sends that guy to Congress?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That pretty much sums up why I can't stand them.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Today's Republicans are incapable of admitting anything the least bit unpleasant happened on their watch plus they have the attention span of gnats. They also have to conveniently forget the debacles of their past to make Obama's adminostratio look worse than Bush's. They don't seem to think there's anything wrong with their own hypocrisy, either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Why wern't Lindsay Graham and the rest of the republicans outraged about all the embassy attacks during the Bush administration, but are still outraged about Benghazi? There were 98 people killed. Republicans are hypocrites.
> 
> January 22, 2002. Calcutta, India. Gunmen associated with Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami attack the U.S. Consulate. Five people are killed.
> 
> ...


NJG
THANK YOU.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I don't think that anyone is outraged about anything other than that freak Issa. Goodness, who sends that guy to Congress?


jelun2
low IQers.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks NJG for your reminder. Issa is a real prize, the booby prize! Shows the mentality of the idiots who elected them. Looks like Rand Paul will probably be running for Pres. What do you all think. He is another GOP prize. I would hope he would never get elected but Georgie made it in so anything is possible and you know how safe he kept America on 9/11 while he hid out with a bunch of little school children.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

HAHAHAHA, you can't make me say it!



Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> low IQers.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It's good for laughs you have to admit that. Rand Paul, Issa, Bachmann, Perry... I wonder who else will run. Suggestions?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks NJG for your reminder. Issa is a real prize, the booby prize! Shows the mentality of the idiots who elected them. Looks like Rand Paul will probably be running for Pres. What do you all think. He is another GOP prize. I would hope he would never get elected but Georgie made it in so anything is possible and you know how safe he kept America on 9/11 while he hid out with a bunch of little school children.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Daffy Duck? Goofy(-ier)?



jelun2 said:


> It's good for laughs you have to admit that. Rand Paul, Issa, Bachmann, Perry... I wonder who else will run. Suggestions?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Daffy Duck? Goofy(-ier)?


Sara Palin? Ron Paul? Oh wait, tat IS Daffy Duck and Goofy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GW! You make me laugh. Thank you!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> low IQers.


You beat me to it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Tweety Bird?

I wanted to do "I (s)thought I s(th)aw a puddy tat". Sadly, this is as close as I can come.



damemary said:


> Daffy Duck? Goofy(-ier)?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Remember Bazinga and not to engage!
> Remember the firefighters and police along with the victims of
> 9/11. and those brave civilians who risked their lives to save the life of another.
> Remember West Texas!


So not engaging is sign that what was stated was and is true. Thank you for that acknowledgement.

So not engaging, and announcing it is now the new Lib battle cry. I can visualize them putting their fingers in their ears and screaming Na na na na na over and over again to not hear the truth. Reminds me of Obama


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sara Palin? Ron Paul? Oh wait, tat IS Daffy Duck and Goofy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sara Palin? Ron Paul? Oh wait, tat IS Daffy Duck and Goofy!


Anthony Weiner


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Anthony Weiner


how about the two Dem congressmen from the state of CO that were both thrown out of office in a massive recall election because they wanted more gun control. Even after Bloomberg's massive cash influx and the cash and influence from Obama and the Democratic Party machine, the two Dems who dismissed the opinions of the constituents lost in the recall vote BIG TIME.

Priceless!

(The two Dems ignored the will of the people in their state and were thrown out on their butts in a predominately Blue state)


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So not engaging is sign that what was stated was and is true. Thank you for that acknowledgement.
> 
> So not engaging, and announcing it is now the new Lib battle cry. I can visualize them putting their fingers in their ears and screaming Na na na na na over and over again to not hear the truth. Reminds me of Obama


How do you arrive at that conclusion? What a fine example of twisted "logic". Not engaging is a sign that one cannot be bothered to try to educate pork.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Applause! Well put.



aw9358 said:


> How do you arrive at that conclusion? What a fine example of twisted "logic". Not engaging is a sign that one cannot be bothered to try to educate pork.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Daffy Duck? Goofy(-ier)?


Alfred E. "What? Me worry?" fame.)Neuman for Presdient! :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe Sarah Silverman...



MaidInBedlam said:


> Alfred E. "What? Me worry?" fame.)Neuman for Presdient! :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Maybe Sarah Silverman...


That would be an interesting scenario. What was the percentage of US citizens who said they would not elect anyone but a Christian as POTUS?
Those people whose support for Israel runs so deep wouldn't elect a Jew? Isn't that odd?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> It's good for laughs you have to admit that. Rand Paul, Issa, Bachmann, Perry... I wonder who else will run. Suggestions?


I would actually have some respect for the republicans if they nomnated Elizabeth Dole.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> GW! You make me laugh. Thank you!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That would be an interesting scenario. What was the percentage of US citizens who said they would not elect anyone but a Christian as POTUS?
> Those people whose support for Israel runs so deep wouldn't elect a Jew? Isn't that odd?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not me.



peacegoddess said:


> I would actually have some respect for the republicans if they nomnated Elizabeth Dole.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Daffy Duck? Goofy(-ier)?


damemary
oh what fun would be had if these characters would run. Let the Circus begin.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Anthony Weiner


lovethelake
is he enticing you? Must be that sex thing again. We already rejected him big time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> How do you arrive at that conclusion? What a fine example of twisted "logic". Not engaging is a sign that one cannot be bothered to try to educate pork.


aw9358
could you please put that into plainer language? They won't get it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't beat me up for ageism, she will be 79 in '16.



peacegoddess said:


> I would actually have some respect for the republicans if they nomnated Elizabeth Dole.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I could translate, I don't want to get kicked off KP yet, though.



Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> could you please put that into plainer language? They won't get it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Not me.


damemary
I think Elizabeth Dole has been too chummy with the wrong rich. You know those who give a hoot about us ordinary folk.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You have inspired me, I must put on my new hat.



damemary said:


> Not me.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Love the hat!!! Daisies are so in......


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am waiting for someone to borrow Princess Beatrice's chapeau.



shayfaye said:


> Love the hat!!! Daisies are so in......


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Not me.


Re Elizabeth Dole
Not that I would vote for her off course, but she is moderately pro choice, has a decent (for a republican) view on the environment, and has been known to work with dems on egislation.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I am soooooooo excited, MaddAdam by Margaret Atwood is waiting for me at my library.


I would love to hear her and Marge Piercy on a woman fiction author panel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe she likes his weinie better than we do.



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> is he enticing you? Must be that sex thing again. We already rejected him big time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> could you please put that into plainer language? They won't get it.


They don't listen anyway. That's why we should just discuss among ourselves. It is very annoying that this thread is LOLL League of Liberal Ladies....and the ultra right-wing conspirators feel compelled to distract things. They must find us intelligent and thought-provoking.....and they admire us too much to go away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's one of the reasons I don't trust her. I've got a list in my head somewhere. Doesn't matter. No republican is going to get my vote. Just my principle.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I think Elizabeth Dole has been too chummy with the wrong rich. You know those who give a hoot about us ordinary folk.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She also married Bob Dole.



peacegoddess said:


> Re Elizabeth Dole
> Not that I would vote for her off course, but she is moderately pro choice, has a decent (for a republican) view on the environment, and has been known to work with dems on egislation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Whatever it is dame, you are right. They're drawn to us like moths to a flame. Too bad we are not bug zappers!



damemary said:


> They don't listen anyway. That's why we should just discuss among ourselves. It is very annoying that this thread is LOLL League of Liberal Ladies....and the ultra right-wing conspirators feel compelled to distract things. They must find us intelligent and thought-provoking.....and they admire us too much to go away.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I am waiting for someone to borrow Princess Beatrice's chapeau.


Remember you asked for this. Hope this the right hat. Pretty scary...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Add it to the Raid can.



BrattyPatty said:


> Whatever it is dame, you are right. They're drawn to us like moths to a flame. Too bad we are not bug zappers!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Now that would take real guts, or perhaps total blindness.


jelun2 said:


> I am waiting for someone to borrow Princess Beatrice's chapeau.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll bet the Republicans are despertely searching for female and someone of any ethnicity other than white to run for Pres/Vice Pres in 2016. Anybody think Condi Rice would be a good candidate?


damemary said:


> That's one of the reasons I don't trust her. I've got a list in my head somewhere. Doesn't matter. No republican is going to get my vote. Just my principle.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Waste not your money. Ignoring those who feel compelled to come here and score points for their attacks can simply be ignored, which is free.


damemary said:


> Add it to the Raid can.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

I want to wish all of my LOLL friends a wonderful weekend! I also want to share my excitement with you: I am going to walk my first 1/2 marathon on Sunday AM - yes, 13.1 miles! It is the Allstate Insurance 13.1 Boston race My sport walker is all checked over, my bag is already packed and my outfit has been chosen -I can't wait! To top it all off, one of my dear friends is driving me to race AND walking it with me - and then treating me to lunch after!I hope everyone has a terrific weekend and I'll post my results at some point on Sunday.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

medusa said:


> I want to wish all of my LOLL friends a wonderful weekend! I also want to share my excitement with you: I am going to walk my first 1/2 marathon on Sunday AM - yes, 13.1 miles! It is the Allstate Insurance 13.1 Boston race My sport walker is all checked over, my bag is already packed and my outfit has been chosen -I can't wait! To top it all off, one of my dear friends is driving me to race AND walking it with me - and then treating me to lunch after!I hope everyone has a terrific weekend and I'll post my results at some point on Sunday.


It sounds like you are going to have a fabulously great time. I'm looking forward to your post about the race when it's all done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks MIB - and I love your new hat


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Today is Froday the 13th. I hope my dental appointment isn't jinxed!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> They don't listen anyway. That's why we should just discuss among ourselves. It is very annoying that this thread is LOLL League of Liberal Ladies....and the ultra right-wing conspirators feel compelled to distract things. They must find us intelligent and thought-provoking.....and they admire us too much to go away.


damemary
yeah, right on the button dame.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have always viewed Friday the 13th as one of my lucky days! Lately every day has been a lucky day, so I can't complain.



alcameron said:


> Today is Froday the 13th. I hope my dental appointment isn't jinxed!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I only wish I had the cajones to wear something like that.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Remember you asked for this. Hope this the right hat. Pretty scary...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This may belong on "I've Got a Secret", but it's a story I like to tell. A lesbian friend of mine asked me to ride with her at a Gay Pride Parade because she was one of the ***** on Bikes. I felt quite honored because I'm straight. It is customary for the person who rides behind the **** on her Bike to wear lingerie. I did, as modestly as possible, but it was still lingerie and a challege for me to do in public. That experience is one that helped me develop some cajones.


jelun2 said:


> Oh I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I only wish I had the cajones to wear something like that.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This may belong on "I've Got a Secret", but it's a story I like to tell. A lesbian friend of mine asked me to ride with her at a Gay Pride Parade because she was one of the ***** on Bikes. I felt quite honored because I'm straight. It is customary for the person who rides behind the **** on her Bike to wear lingerie. I did, as modestly as possible, but it was still lingerie and a challege for me to do in public. That experience is one that helped me develop some cajones.


I like to say ovaries as I do not want cajones. Hee hee.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I like to say ovaries as I do not want cajones. Hee hee.


My ex-husband used to use the word "tits". I tend to stick with that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My ex-husband used to use the word "tits". I tend to stick with that.


MaidInBedlam
that seems a universal name for the girls.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They aren't that sweet or religious.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They aren't that sweet or religious.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter. They aren't that sweet or religious.


Cheeky Blighter
L O V E I T. Thank you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter. They aren't that sweet or religious.
> 
> Cheeky Blighter
> L O V E I T. Thank you.


Your welcome, Ladies. :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They aren't that sweet or religious.


Oh we are darlin'. Oh by the way, wrong phrase. If ya'll are so desperate to mock Southern Ladies, please get your attempted put down right. You Yankee's are just plumb ignorant


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh we are darlin'. Oh by the way, wrong phrase. If ya'll are so desperate to mock Southern Ladies, please get your attempted put down right. You Yankee's are just plumb ignorant


No, that would be you off2knit. If you are not off2knit what did you do to her? She was one of the bananaheads and now she is gone. I smell foul play. Oh no that's just your "southern charm" but it smells a lot like stink socks. Do you ever bathe in VA? My I do believe I have the vapors. Dumb as a stump. That's what you are. Now scurry on back to D&P and cry to your friends about how awful you were treated by the Liberal Ladies. Do you want us to go C--p on D&P like you and your friends do on our threads? Our numbers are multiplying and yours are slip sliding away.
and I'm doing my Cheeky dance! Shake shake shake, shake my bootie! Come on darlin' can't they dance in VA or don't you know how. Just playing with you darlin' "cause you are just plumb ignorant!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, that would be you off2knit. If you are not off2knit what did you do to her? She was one of the bananaheads and now she is gone. I smell foul play. Oh no that's just your "southern charm" but it smells a lot like stink socks. Do you ever bathe in VA? My I do believe I have the vapors. Dumb as a stump. That's what you are. Now scurry on back to D&P and cry to your friends about how awful you were treated by the Liberal Ladies. Do you want us to go C--p on D&P like you and your friends do on our threads? Our numbers are multiplying and yours are slip sliding away.
> and I'm doing my Cheeky dance! Shake shake shake, shake my bootie! Come on darlin' can't they dance in VA or don't you know how. Just playing with you darlin' "cause you are just plumb ignorant!


Cheeky Blighter
my sentiments exactly.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh we are darlin'. Oh by the way, wrong phrase. If ya'll are so desperate to mock Southern Ladies, please get your attempted put down right. You Yankee's are just plumb ignorant


And you southern "belles" are dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> I want to wish all of my LOLL friends a wonderful weekend! I also want to share my excitement with you: I am going to walk my first 1/2 marathon on Sunday AM - yes, 13.1 miles! It is the Allstate Insurance 13.1 Boston race My sport walker is all checked over, my bag is already packed and my outfit has been chosen -I can't wait! To top it all off, one of my dear friends is driving me to race AND walking it with me - and then treating me to lunch after!I hope everyone has a terrific weekend and I'll post my results at some point on Sunday.


We will be looking forward to it Medusa!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A perfect day for knitting today! I went to LYS and bought 4 new patterns and some fun yarn to make Brynn some sweaters and cardis with matching hats for fall. I got my groove back!!
It's raining cats and dogs here, finally!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Now, Cheeky, don't be insulting perfectly good stumps. They are an innocent lot, and, like sacks of hammers and dirt, aren't all that dumb. The folks you are pointing at are so far beyond dumb we don't have a word to describe them. Yet. Forgive me for metioning a sad truth.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, that would be you off2knit. If you are not off2knit what did you do to her? She was one of the bananaheads and now she is gone. I smell foul play. Oh no that's just your "southern charm" but it smells a lot like stink socks. Do you ever bathe in VA? My I do believe I have the vapors. Dumb as a stump. That's what you are. Now scurry on back to D&P and cry to your friends about how awful you were treated by the Liberal Ladies. Do you want us to go C--p on D&P like you and your friends do on our threads? Our numbers are multiplying and yours are slip sliding away.
> and I'm doing my Cheeky dance! Shake shake shake, shake my bootie! Come on darlin' can't they dance in VA or don't you know how. Just playing with you darlin' "cause you are just plumb ignorant!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry MIB - You are correct I should not insult stumps and I won't do so in the future.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh we are darlin'. Oh by the way, wrong phrase. If ya'll are so desperate to mock Southern Ladies, please get your attempted put down right. You Yankee's are just plumb ignorant


Exactly how many religions has Cheeks claimed to date LTL? She is in and out of religion and her promises to be polite and charitable to all faster than a snake strikes.

It seems she doesn't know much about any of the religions she claims or acknowledges either because she keeps posting definitions and cannot explain any of her beliefs in her own words.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Now, Cheeky, don't be insulting perfectly good stumps. They are an innocent lot, and, like sacks of hammers and dirt, aren't all that dumb. The folks you are pointing at are so far beyond dumb we don't have a word to describe them. Yet. Forgive me for metioning a sad truth.


Your words; are they what you learned in your Catholic religious classes? I highly doubt it. Better find a new instructor as you display a sad truth of your lack of Christianity. Perhaps you've lied to us about your desire.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Haven't you felt that all along? Bless their black souls.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> They aren't that sweet or religious.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, that would be you off2knit. If you are not off2knit what did you do to her? She was one of the bananaheads and now she is gone. I smell foul play. Oh no that's just your "southern charm" but it smells a lot like stink socks. Do you ever bathe in VA? My I do believe I have the vapors. Dumb as a stump. That's what you are. Now scurry on back to D&P and cry to your friends about how awful you were treated by the Liberal Ladies. Do you want us to go C--p on D&P like you and your friends do on our threads? Our numbers are multiplying and yours are slip sliding away.
> and I'm doing my Cheeky dance! Shake shake shake, shake my bootie! Come on darlin' can't they dance in VA or don't you know how. Just playing with you darlin' "cause you are just plumb ignorant!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooray. I'm still waiting for the weather to break.



BrattyPatty said:


> A perfect day for knitting today! I went to LYS and bought 4 new patterns and some fun yarn to make Brynn some sweaters and cardis with matching hats for fall. I got my groove back!!
> It's raining cats and dogs here, finally!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky, I have never known you to insult religions. It's the bonafide hypocrites who enrage both of us.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry MIB - You are correct I should not insult stumps and I won't do so in the future.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your words; are they what you learned in your Catholic religious classes? I highly doubt it. Better find a new instructor as you display a sad truth of your lack of Christianity. Perhaps you've lied to us about your desire.


Slither on out, serpent.

Sorry, I just insulted a stump.......


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly how many religions has Cheeks claimed to date LTL? She is in and out of religion and her promises to be polite and charitable to all faster than a snake strikes.
> 
> It seems she doesn't know much about any of the religions she claims or acknowledges either because she keeps posting definitions and cannot explain any of her beliefs in her own words.


And we all know who the snake is, don't we ladies? It can't stay away. It just has to adore us or she wouldn't be following us around so much.

More than likely, she is ignoring you, KPG/Cherf


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, that would be you off2knit. If you are not off2knit what did you do to her? She was one of the bananaheads and now she is gone. I smell foul play. Oh no that's just your "southern charm" but it smells a lot like stink socks. Do you ever bathe in VA? My I do believe I have the vapors. Dumb as a stump. That's what you are. Now scurry on back to D&P and cry to your friends about how awful you were treated by the Liberal Ladies. Do you want us to go C--p on D&P like you and your friends do on our threads? Our numbers are multiplying and yours are slip sliding away.
> and I'm doing my Cheeky dance! Shake shake shake, shake my bootie! Come on darlin' can't they dance in VA or don't you know how. Just playing with you darlin' "cause you are just plumb ignorant!


Sorry, wrong again. She was not part of the Banana Heads. But that's okay. Sad that you have to dance alone and threaten people on a Saturday night. Off to crochet or spin


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your words; are they what you learned in your Catholic religious classes? I highly doubt it. Better find a new instructor as you display a sad truth of your lack of Christianity. Perhaps you've lied to us about your desire.


Maybe she has a standing daily appointment with her parish priest for The Sacrament of Reconciliation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And we all know who the snake is, don't we ladies? It can't stay away. It just has to adore us or she wouldn't be following us around so much.
> 
> More than likely, she is ignoring you, KPG/Cherf


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky and friends are dancing all night.



lovethelake said:


> Sorry, wrong again. She was not part of the Banana Heads. But that's okay. Sad that you have to dance alone and threaten people on a Saturday night. Off to crochet or spin


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe it's none of your business. If you think it is your and Cherf's business, maybe you should try it.



lovethelake said:


> Maybe she has a standing daily appointment with her parish priest for The Sacrament of Reconciliation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh we are darlin'. Oh by the way, wrong phrase. If ya'll are so desperate to mock Southern Ladies, please get your attempted put down right. You Yankee's are just plumb ignorant


lovethelake
bless you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly how many religions has Cheeks claimed to date LTL? She is in and out of religion and her promises to be polite and charitable to all faster than a snake strikes.
> 
> It seems she doesn't know much about any of the religions she claims or acknowledges either because she keeps posting definitions and cannot explain any of her beliefs in her own words.


KPG
Cheeky is so far ahead of you that you won't live long enough to catch up with everything she has learned about many Religions. Now I call that a real Student, learn all you can and make an informed decision. Congratulations Cheeky. And none of us owe you any explanations. How often do we have to tell you that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe she has a standing daily appointment with her parish priest for The Sacrament of Reconciliation.


No, that would be you, off2. You must need it after your scathing comments.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We will be looking forward to it Medusa!


OK, my lovely LOLL friends, here is my news: I finished my first 1/2 marathon in 3 hours 13 minute and 48 seconds! It was a gorgeous route through neighborhoods, a salt marsh ( I saw a flock of cranes!) and the shoreline. The was definitely the best race I have done and am looking forward to next year's event!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

medusa said:


> OK, my lovely LOLL friends, here is my news: I finished my first 1/2 marathon in 3 hours 13 minute and 48 seconds! It was a gorgeous route through neighborhoods, a salt marsh ( I saw a flock of cranes!) and the shoreline. The was definitely the best race I have done and am looking forward to next year's event!


Fantastic, Medusa!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

medusa said:


> OK, my lovely LOLL friends, here is my news: I finished my first 1/2 marathon in 3 hours 13 minute and 48 seconds! It was a gorgeous route through neighborhoods, a salt marsh ( I saw a flock of cranes!) and the shoreline. The was definitely the best race I have done and am looking forward to next year's event!


Nicely done!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo medusa. You have completed a wondrous goal....and enjoyed the experience. Thanks for sharing.



medusa said:


> OK, my lovely LOLL friends, here is my news: I finished my first 1/2 marathon in 3 hours 13 minute and 48 seconds! It was a gorgeous route through neighborhoods, a salt marsh ( I saw a flock of cranes!) and the shoreline. The was definitely the best race I have done and am looking forward to next year's event!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Fantastic, Medusa!


Brava!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> OK, my lovely LOLL friends, here is my news: I finished my first 1/2 marathon in 3 hours 13 minute and 48 seconds! It was a gorgeous route through neighborhoods, a salt marsh ( I saw a flock of cranes!) and the shoreline. The was definitely the best race I have done and am looking forward to next year's event!


medusa
congratulations. Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> OK, my lovely LOLL friends, here is my news: I finished my first 1/2 marathon in 3 hours 13 minute and 48 seconds! It was a gorgeous route through neighborhoods, a salt marsh ( I saw a flock of cranes!) and the shoreline. The was definitely the best race I have done and am looking forward to next year's event!


Way to go Medusa!! Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> OK, my lovely LOLL friends, here is my news: I finished my first 1/2 marathon in 3 hours 13 minute and 48 seconds! It was a gorgeous route through neighborhoods, a salt marsh ( I saw a flock of cranes!) and the shoreline. The was definitely the best race I have done and am looking forward to next year's event!


Congratulations, Medusa! Well done! We are all so proud of you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

More gun violence today in DC. When will it ever stop?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It will stop when we make it stop. Not everyone should have a dangerous weapon. The debate continues.



BrattyPatty said:


> More gun violence today in DC. When will it ever stop?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just got home after taking Brynn for a long walk on a beautiful night. She didn't make it home awake. Fresh air, rosy cheeks. Ah, life doesn't get much better! I think it's finally safe to turn off the AC and open the windows.
I scored at the whole food co-op here. Concord grapes! I got the last bag. I'll be passing them around, ladies.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just got home after taking Brynn for a long walk on a beautiful night. She didn't make it home awake. Ah, life doesn't get much better! I think it's finally safe to turn off the AC and open the windows.
> I scored at the whole food co-op here. Concord grapes! I got the last bag.


The way conversation has been going on KP yesterday and last night, you're probably better off knitting, reading, or eating grapes if you have a spare minute. Watching the news isn't too much fun, either.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The way conversation has been going on KP yesterday and last night, you're probably better off knitting, reading, or eating grapes if you have a spare minute. Watching the news isn't too much fun, either.


I noticed that, Al. Some pretty nasty exchanges took place. I decided to start a sweater for GD yesterday, but had no focus.
It's going much better tonite. The news hasn't changed since this AM has it? As tragic as it is, why do they continue to tell what they don't know instead of waiting to report what is known?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Concord grapes are my favorite grape. Yummy!



BrattyPatty said:


> I just got home after taking Brynn for a long walk on a beautiful night. She didn't make it home awake. Fresh air, rosy cheeks. Ah, life doesn't get much better! I think it's finally safe to turn off the AC and open the windows.
> I scored at the whole food co-op here. Concord grapes! I got the last bag. I'll be passing them around, ladies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Concord grapes are my favorite grape. Yummy!


They are a rarity here. Of course I had to taste one before purchasing to make sure they were Concord. Did you know that they are packed with Vitamin C, calcium and phosphorus?
Very good for the bones and they taste wonderfl.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They grew wild in the area I grew up as a kid. We'd pop the fruit out of the shells and eat them to our hearts' content. Love the tang.



BrattyPatty said:


> They are a rarity here. Of course I had to taste one before purchasing to make sure they were Concord. Did you know that they are packed with Vitamin C, calcium and phosphorus?
> Very good for the bones and they taste wonderfl.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Imagine where we could be if the democrats had control of the house or if the republicans would have been willing to work with the democrats instead of obstruct.

http://www.whitehouse.gov/five-years-later?utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=email239-text1&utm_campaign=economy


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> bless you.


That's nice.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake wrote:
Maybe she has a standing daily appointment with her parish priest for The Sacrament of Reconciliation.


No, that would be you, off2. You must need it after your scathing comments.


Darlin' the only place I am off to is the post office to pick up my alpaca roving to spin tomorrow

Maybe saying the Rosary would soothe your troubled heart.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> lovethelake wrote:
> Maybe she has a standing daily appointment with her parish priest for The Sacrament of Reconciliation.
> 
> No, that would be you, off2. You must need it after your scathing comments.
> ...


Maybe getting some XXX would change your sour attitude!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

3.8 Million people could loose food stamps in 2014 if the republicans get their way. Makes a lot of sense doesn't it when the poverty level is increasing too. If it wasn't for republicans tanking the economy we wouldn't have so many people living in poverty and needing food stamps. If it wasn't for the low minimum wage the government wouldn't have to subsidize all the working poor with food stamps. The republicans want to keep all those people poor and dependent so they have someone to look down their noses at and feel superior to. Must make them feel more important to be able to criticize some one else.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> 3.8 Million people could loose food stamps in 2014 if the republicans get their way. Makes a lot of sense doesn't it when the poverty level is increasing too. If it wasn't for republicans tanking the economy we wouldn't have so many people living in poverty and needing food stamps. If it wasn't for the low minimum wage the government wouldn't have to subsidize all the working poor with food stamps. The republicans want to keep all those people poor and dependent so they have someone to look down their noses at and feel superior to. Must make them feel more important to be able to criticize some one else.


 Makes me wonder if there isn't a great deal of mean spiritedness against poor people.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Makes me wonder if there isn't a great deal of mean spiritedness against poor people.


I think there is, but of course it's nothing new. The Puritans believed that abject poverty was an indication of God's disfavor.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think there is, but of course it's nothing new. The Puritans believed that abject poverty was an indication of God's disfavor.


Oh that is it? So if a child is born into a poor family God does not favor that child? Wow!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Makes me wonder if there isn't a great deal of mean spiritedness against poor people.


I think you're right. How many times do you hear people say well, they should have gone to college and it's their own fault. I think it makes them feel good to believe they did things right. Santorum called the president a snob for wanting people to have the opportunity to go to college. He must be one in particular that likes to keep people in a lower class than himself. Why else would you think more education wasn't a good thing for everyone.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Oh that is it? So if a child is born into a poor family God does not favor that child? Wow!


And if God does not favor that child, then it is easier for the rich person to also just cast them aside.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Makes me wonder if there isn't a great deal of mean spiritedness against poor people.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Oh that is it? So if a child is born into a poor family God does not favor that child? Wow!


Yep, and these beliefs led to what we now call the Puritan work ethic--people worked their fannies off to achieve a lifestyle that would be seen as absolute proof of God's favor. I hadn't thought of it before, but this is perhaps why Americans are so fixated on material goods. In the old days a barn full of cows and horses was proof of Grace--now it's expensive cars and a bulging stock portfolio.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, and these beliefs led to what we now call the Puritan work ethic--people worked their fannies off to achieve a lifestyle that would be seen as absolute proof of God's favor. I hadn't thought of it before, but this is perhaps why Americans are so fixated on material goods. In the old days a barn full of cows and horses was proof of Grace--now it's expensive cars and a bulging stock portfolio.


In the good old days, people didn't have TV, radio or the internet to use to further their inate laziness. Good thing, because keeping that barn full of cows healthy took a lot of work, along with building homes and outbuildings, clearing land, chopping enough wood to keep warm in winter, making everyone's clothing, keeping fences in good repair, raising most of the food for the family, etc., etc., etc...

Consider this. Has materialism replaced religion as the great pastime of this country? In the good old days one's church provided social contact and enjoyment along with the sermons. Now we have the great churches of Best Buy, Target, Overstock, etc., to provide our good times. While I don't want to return to that aspect of the good old days, I believe materialism is the new religion in this country. I have no plans to join that "church".


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Makes me wonder if there isn't a great deal of mean spiritedness against poor people.


Didn't you know that it is a sin to be poor in the U.S. peacegoddess. That's what the right wing Christian Tea Party bunch believe. Jesus was taken out of their new politics/religion. He was too obstructionist and was preventing them from carrying out their aganda. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :twisted:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> In the good old days, people didn't have TV, radio or the internet to use to further their inate laziness. Good thing, because keeping that barn full of cows healthy took a lot of work, along with building homes and outbuildings, clearing land, chopping enough wood to keep warm in winter, making everyone's clothing, keeping fences in good repair, raising most of the food for the family, etc., etc., etc...
> 
> Consider this. Has materialism replaced religion as the great pastime of this country? In the good old days one's church provided social contact and enjoyment along with the sermons. Now we have the great churches of Best Buy, Target, Overstock, etc., to provide our good times. While I don't want to return to that aspect of the good old days, I believe materialism is the new religion in this country. I have no plans to join that "church".


I agree with you as well MIB. The $$$$$ is the new god. Greed is what it is all about. Even the poor can be greedy if that is what they are seeking is material things. Then the new "prosperity" religion popping up all over and preachers preaching God wants you to be rich! The only ones getting rich are the preachers. They are not different than the televangelists just maybe slicker than their predecessors.
Is that the Queen of Hearts crown you are wearing? It is lovely!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There are 26 unidentified farmers that had incomes over 1 million last year who are getting farm subsidies from the government. Gotta cut those food stamps to give that money to the rich. Makes sense--doesn't it?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> There are 26 unidentified farmers that had incomes over 1 million last year who are getting farm subsidies from the government. Gotta cut those food stamps to give that money to the rich. Makes sense--doesn't it?


Talk about a joke and misappropriation of money.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Disgusting isn't it? They taook the food from the mouths of childrena nd seniors and many i8n between.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Disgusting isn't it? They taook the food from the mouths of childrena nd seniors and many i8n between.


And yet they say they care about the middle class and the poor. Where is their an ounce of common decency when you will let people go hungry. I guess all those children and disabled and elderly are just a bunch of worthless bums? You know if you work hard all your life nothing bad can ever happen to you. I say, "But for the grace of God go I."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree with you as well MIB. The $$$$$ is the new god. Greed is what it is all about. Even the poor can be greedy if that is what they are seeking is material things. Then the new "prosperity" religion popping up all over and preachers preaching God wants you to be rich! The only ones getting rich are the preachers. They are not different than the televangelists just maybe slicker than their predecessors.
> Is that the Queen of Hearts crown you are wearing? It is lovely!


Maybe it's the Queen of hears. I don't know. I poke dot because of the clock in the middle of th jeart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bizzaro!

I'm sure we're just looking at it wrong. They work hard for their subsidies on their giant corporate farms. They have expenses on their income tax returns. They provide jobs to migrant workers. See? Don't you feel better?



NJG said:


> There are 26 unidentified farmers that had incomes over 1 million last year who are getting farm subsidies from the government. Gotta cut those food stamps to give that money to the rich. Makes sense--doesn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe the GOP is right about shutting down the government.

We should also take the opportunity to withhold salaries from our Congress. A layoff is a layoff.



peacegoddess said:


> Talk about a joke and misappropriation of money.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I hope the tables turn on them.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> And yet they say they care about the middle class and the poor. Where is their an ounce of common decency when you will let people go hungry. I guess all those children and disabled and elderly are just a bunch of worthless bums? You know if you work hard all your life nothing bad can ever happen to you. I say, "But for the grace of God go I."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There's a story out of Michigan where two gun owners got involved in a case of road rage, and ended up shooting and killing each other.

Two drivers are dead after a road rage incident escalated into a shootout. The incident happened around 6:45p.m. Wednesday on M-66 near Steele Street.

Witnesses tell WZZM 13 a one driver was following another driver too closely. The first driver pulled into a car wash parking lot and the other driver followed them into the parking lot.

Witnesses say the driver of the following car fired shots, and the first driver returned fire. Both drivers were shot and killed. Authorities say both men, ages 43 and 56, had licenses to carry concealed weapons.

Haven't heard of something like this happening before.

8:13 AM PT: There's more information from the Detroit Free Press about the shooting. It looks like the tailgater was the one with road rage that caused everything. Looks like the driver in front was protecting his wife and mother who were in the car with him when they were shot at by the tailgater.

10:13 AM PT: OK, more information from MLive.

The mother-in-law of James Pullum, one of two men who died in an apparent road-rage fueled shootout Wednesday, said her daughter and Pullum's mother witnessed the double shooting.

The double shooting happened shortly before 7 p.m. at the Wonder Wand Car Wash at 426 S. Steele St.

Police said the 43-year-old Pullum and the other victim, 56-year-old Robert Taylor, both pulled their vehicles into the car wash after some type of road-rage incident moments earlier.

Both had permits to carry concealed weapons.

After a confrontation between the two men outside of the vehicles, they exchanged shots that ended up being fatal to both men.

All right, it looks like they got out of their cars to argue before they shot each other. That initial story made it seem like the tailgater had fired upon the family when the driver was still inside the car.

Yeah... if neither one has a gun, it probably ends with a broken nose instead of two funerals.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bizzaro!
> 
> I'm sure we're just looking at it wrong. They work hard for their subsidies on their giant corporate farms. They have expenses on their income tax returns. They provide jobs to migrant workers. See? Don't you feel better?


Sorry, but no I don't, but thanks for trying. They also give subsidies to the big oil companies. What kind of idiot would vote for some one who gives subsidies to big oil and millionaire farmers and takes food away from children, the elderly and the disabled? I'm sure they do work hard to get that money, probably have to pay the lobbyist and all. Probably pretty close to asking for food stamps themselves!!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Sorry, but no I don't, but thanks for trying. They also give subsidies to the big oil companies. What kind of idiot would vote for some one who gives subsidies to big oil and millionaire farmers and takes food away from children, the elderly and the disabled? I'm sure they do work hard to get that money, probably have to pay the lobbyist and all. Probably pretty close to asking for food stamps themselves!!!


People who receive political contributions fromm these companies....or have huge investments with such companies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Boehner bailed agian! That man needs to grow some cajones and stand up to the Tea Party. This is a party who claims to love America, but clearly hates Americans.
I say we host another Boston Tea Party only this time throw the party into the harbor and keep the tea!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Boehner bailed agian! That man needs to grow some cajones and stand up to the Tea Party. This is a party who claims to love America, but clearly hates Americans.
> I say we host another Boston Tea Party only this time throw the party into the harbor and keep the tea!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Boehner bailed agian! That man needs to grow some cajones and stand up to the Tea Party. This is a party who claims to love America, but clearly hates Americans.
> I say we host another Boston Tea Party only this time throw the party into the harbor and keep the tea!


Tempting--but I imagine the fines for dumping toxic waste into the Boston Harbor would be prohibitive!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Boehner bailed agian! That man needs to grow some cajones and stand up to the Tea Party. This is a party who claims to love America, but clearly hates Americans.
> I say we host another Boston Tea Party only this time throw the party into the harbor and keep the tea!


I agree. Maybe he needs to get some ovaries and then his capacity for understanding might expand.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Tempting--but I imagine the fines for dumping toxic waste into the Boston Harbor would be prohibitive!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I agree. Maybe he needs to get some ovaries and then his capacity for understanding might expand.


Perfectly stated, Peace! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The tea's much more useful.



BrattyPatty said:


> Boehner bailed agian! That man needs to grow some cajones and stand up to the Tea Party. This is a party who claims to love America, but clearly hates Americans.
> I say we host another Boston Tea Party only this time throw the party into the harbor and keep the tea!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Just received this in an email. Thought it sounded interesting, although the movie won't come to Iowa.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/1413d5a35e46355f

I also just heard that Hubris, about the lead up to the Iraq war will be on MSNBC tonight at 9:00 central time. I watched it before and thought it was very informative.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Tempting--but I imagine the fines for dumping toxic waste into the Boston Harbor would be prohibitive!


susanmos2000
have not found an antidote for that toxicity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> There are 26 unidentified farmers that had incomes over 1 million last year who are getting farm subsidies from the government. Gotta cut those food stamps to give that money to the rich. Makes sense--doesn't it?


NJG
Welfare for the Rich is mighty fine. Food for the hungry is seen as a burden. Christianity in some circles sure has taken a turn to the dark side.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Just received this in an email. Thought it sounded interesting, although the movie won't come to Iowa.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/1413d5a35e46355f
> 
> I also just heard that Hubris, about the lead up to the Iraq war will be on MSNBC tonight at 9:00 central time. I watched it before and thought it was very informative.


NJG
I have seen it several times and hope they keep repeating it. Can imagine the plots hatched while Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld and Rice are walking in the middle of nowhere so not to be heard by others. These folks should be tried for Murder.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They've been pooping there for years.



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> have not found an antidote for that toxicity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Iam working on a sweater/hat set for Brynn. The yarn I chose is called Chunky Marble by James C Brett. I have the back done and one side of the front done. I have 16 little balls plus a brand new one so I can match the colorway of the yarn from front to back. It is time consuming, but it will be cute when finished. Most of my time has been unwinding and measuring the yarn before I knit it. I will do the sleeves 2 at a time so they will match exactly, too.
I did up a test of the front piece and it looked awful not matching the back as it as now does. 
I have 3 more to make, but won't have to worry about yarn matching patterns.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Iam working on a sweater/hat set for Brynn. The yarn I chose is called Chunky Marble by James C Brett. I have the back done and one side of the front done. I have 16 little balls plus a brand new one so I can match the colorway of the yarn from front to back. It is time consuming, but it will be cute when finished. Most of my time has been unwinding and measuring the yarn before I knit it. I will do the sleeves 2 at a time so they will match exactly, too.
> I did up a test of the front piece and it looked awful not matching the back as it as now does.
> I have 3 more to make, but won't have to worry about yarn matching patterns.


I've used chunky marble twice for ponchos, so I didn't have to match the stripes. It's a very nice yarn.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I've used chunky marble twice for ponchos, so I didn't have to match the stripes. It's a very nice yarn.


It's so soft, al! This is done in shades of blues, purple, turquoise, and a smidgeon gold. It will look great with her little red head.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What a beautiful day here in Minnesota. It's in the mid 70's.
Very unusual for this time of year but I will take it. Every window in the houseis open and a nice breeze id blowing through. If it keeps up I may not have to dust today.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's nice in Arizona too.....but the dust is always with us. Enjoy the fall everywhere.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

A day or so later it is lovely in Mass. LOL.



damemary said:


> It's nice in Arizona too.....but the dust is always with us. Enjoy the fall everywhere.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I knit into the wee hours last night trying to get a sweater finished for GD. It was 80 here today. My hands are sore,but all that is left to do is the assembly.
She's worth it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

YAY!!
I looked this thread up again as I need to be away from the harassment and misunderstanding. 
(thinking words I cannot post) Is it the religion thing that makes us the outsiders? 
I cannot figure out why of all the nastiness that gets slung around ours is seen as worse than the rest.



BrattyPatty said:


> I knit into the wee hours last night trying to get a sweater finished for GD. It was 80 here today. My hands are sore,but all that is left to do is the assembly.
> She's worth it.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> YAY!!
> I looked this thread up again as I need to be away from the harassment and misunderstanding.
> (thinking words I cannot post) Is it the religion thing that makes us the outsiders?
> I cannot figure out why of all the nastiness that gets slung around ours is seen as worse than the rest.


It isn't worse. They just try to make it look that way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder to come home to de-stress.



jelun2 said:


> YAY!!
> I looked this thread up again as I need to be away from the harassment and misunderstanding.
> (thinking words I cannot post) Is it the religion thing that makes us the outsiders?
> I cannot figure out why of all the nastiness that gets slung around ours is seen as worse than the rest.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, I know it isn't worse. How could it be? It is just that perception I don't understand. 
That's why the only barrier to at least an equity in blame is the religion connection. People spot those pious connections and stop looking deeper? 
I am going to experiment with that. After all, I could care less what anyone believes. Peace for all, however they gain it, is what matters to me. 
So no more claims of hypocrisy from me. The hypocrites don't even think about it anyway. LOL, it just makes me look at my own lack of peace.



Pixiedust said:


> It isn't worse. They just try to make it look that way.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry I missed you, yesterday was a nasty day.



damemary said:


> Thanks for the reminder to come home to de-stress.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see the wisdom of your words. It's all to easy to lash back when someone pushes all your buttons. With your help and support I intend to try. Thank you.



jelun2 said:


> Oh, I know it isn't worse. How could it be? It is just that perception I don't understand.
> That's why the only barrier to at least an equity in blame is the religion connection. People spot those pious connections and stop looking deeper?
> I am going to experiment with that. After all, I could care less what anyone believes. Peace for all, however they gain it, is what matters to me.
> So no more claims of hypocrisy from me. The hypocrites don't even think about it anyway. LOL, it just makes me look at my own lack of peace.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope today is a good one, start to finish.



jelun2 said:


> Sorry I missed you, yesterday was a nasty day.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So long as I keep my expectations LOW! HAHAHAAA. 
I already stepped in it with one of the low info folks who thinks that we will need MILLIONS of new docs to service 30 million new insurance holders. <smh>



damemary said:


> Hope today is a good one, start to finish.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hope today is a good one, start to finish.


Me, too. Let's come here often for relaxation and chatter.
I'm off to the gym, followed by starting to section off my tile floor for a good scrubbing. Yes, I still do my own housework. It's good for me.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, all kinds of movement is good for us, isn't it? From gym to a walk into the next room. Here I goooooooo



alcameron said:


> Me, too. Let's come here often for relaxation and chatter.
> I'm off to the gym, followed by starting to section off my tile floor for a good scrubbing. Yes, I still do my own housework. It's good for me.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Well, I am sitting in a chair today. RA has got me a bit stiff and unable to do a few things. But, the sun should come out soon and my prednisone should kick in and I'll get up and move with you all. Looking forward to it, I am.
I have spent the morning searching for patterns for my swap buddy and that has been fun.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds like an excellent way to pass the time, shayfaye, here's hoping we can do a little chair shimmy while waiting to cha cha.



shayfaye said:


> Well, I am sitting in a chair today. RA has got me a bit stiff and unable to do a few things. But, the sun should come out soon and my prednisone should kick in and I'll get up and move with you all. Looking forward to it, I am.
> I have spent the morning searching for patterns for my swap buddy and that has been fun.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is what the repubs want before they will agree to raise the debt limit. The president says he will not negotiate with them. I hope he sticks to his word, although crashing the economy again really scares me.

Though Obama has repeatedly insisted that he would not negotiate over the must-pass legislation, leadership is hoping to satisfy conservative members by including every major piece of the Republican agenda save a ban on late-term abortions  and some lawmakers who oppose abortion were arguing to add that, the Washington Post reports. Below is a look at some of their demands:

1. Approve of the Keystone XL oil pipeline. The pipeline would link Albertas tar sands to refineries on the U.S. Gulf Coast and is currently under review at the State Department. The project would create 3,900 temporary construction jobs per year and would would only support 35 permanent and 15 temporary jobs, with negligible socioeconomic impacts, after construction is complete. The Environmental Protection Agency estimated that constructing the pipeline would increase annual carbon emissions by up to 27.6 million metric tons, or the equivalent of nearly 6 million cars on the road. Without completing Keystone, tar sands production is estimated to fall flat by 2020. At least three Democratic senators who support the pipeline  Mark Begich of Alaska, Max Baucus of Montana and Joe Manchin of West Virginia  said in interviews that language for the project should not be included in the debt-ceiling measure. Ive supported Keystone, but we should have a clean debt-limit bill, Begich said. Thats been the traditional way, and its been very successful.

2. Weaken the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Republicans have repeatedly tried to weaken the CFPB, which was created in the aftermath of the 2008 economic crisis to protect consumers from the predatory lending practices of large banks and financial institutions. The agency has increased supervision over mortgage lenders, brokers, consumer reporting agencies, and large banks, cracked down on debt collectors, set up programs to help consumers better understand loan agreements and recoup refunds from deceptive and illegal practices, and wrote new rules to prevent wrongful foreclosures.

3. Delay implementation of Obamacare for one year. The demand comes just days before millions of uninsured Americans begin signing up for health care coverage in the new laws state-based marketplaces, and could actually increase the deficit. A Congressional Budget Office report from July 2012 found that repealing the ACA in its entirety would increase the federal deficit by $109 billion over 10 years and $24 billion in FY 2014. Undoing certain coverage provisions but maintaining the revenues and cuts in the law  a tactic Republicans have used in the past, most prominently in Rep. Paul Ryans (R-WI) budget  would decrease the deficit anywhere between $35 billion and almost $50 billion. Doing so, however, would maintain billions of dollars in cuts to the Medicare program and taxes on various sectors of the health care system, which Republicans say they oppose.

4. Cut $120 billion from federal health programs over the next decade. The savings would come from expanding means testing in the Medicare program, instituting more tort reform, and repealing the Affordable Care Acts Prevention and Public Health Fund, which is designed to support states and communities in fighting chronic diseases like heart disease, stroke and diabetes (conditions which disproportionately afflict Americans living in states represented by Republican members.) The GOP would also force so-called high-income Medicare beneficiaries, defined as those making $85,000 and above for individuals, or $170,000 for families, to pay more for health care coverage. Under their proposal, the definition of high income would actually expand over time until it includes one-fourth of all beneficieries.

5. Increase offshore oil drilling and energy production on federal lands. Fueled by Big Oil interests, Republicans have long supported opening virtually all of the U.S. Atlantic coast, the Pacific coast off Southern California, and much of Alaskas offshore space to new drilling  even though oil production on federal lands has been higher every year from 2009 through 2011 than it was from 2006 through 2008. U.S. oil production is now at its highest level since 1997, according to government figures. However, Congress has yet to pass a single piece of legislation that would make drilling safer in the aftermath of the BP Deepwater Horizon Oil Spill.

6. Block federal regulation of greenhouse gas emissions. Since a 2007 Supreme Court decision found that EPA has the authority to regulate carbon dioxide under the 1973 Clean Air Act, the agency has announced updated draft rules setting a limit on the amount of carbon dioxide that new power plants can emit and will launch a listening tour to hear from industry, environmental groups, and the public on how to regulate power plants already spewing carbon pollution. The GOP would reverse that progress in the face of studies showing that exposure to air pollution leads to about 200,000 premature deaths each year, with California experiencing the most early deaths from air pollution. Up to 3 million premature deaths could be avoided each year globally by 2100 if aggressive emissions cuts are made.

7. Restrict most forms of federal industry regulation. The GOP is pushing for legislation which would require all major regulations to get a vote in Congress and nullify regulations that are not approved within 70 days. The so-called REINS Act would force federal agencies to depend on Congress to find the time to approve changes to vehicle safety standards, reductions in greenhouse emissions or streamlining the FDAs process for approving new drugs.

Republicans increased the debt ceiling 19 times during the presidency of George W. Bush, raising the nations limit by nearly $4 trillion. The vote would pay for the spending Congress has already enacted and is not a determination of how much much the nation should spend.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me that I need to contact the White House and sign a petition to the effect that I am opposed to any negotiations over these points. 
I don't want to see the economy crash either, I can't imagine that anyone does but these right wingers have been handed enough of there flicking, fuming, furled little goodies over the past few years and I am sick and tired of seeing people in need go down in flames so that the rich can get richer.



NJG said:


> This is what the repubs want before they will agree to raise the debt limit. The president says he will not negotiate with them. I hope he sticks to his word, although crashing the economy again really scares me.
> 
> Though Obama has repeatedly insisted that he would not negotiate over the must-pass legislation, leadership is hoping to satisfy conservative members by including every major piece of the Republican agenda save a ban on late-term abortions  and some lawmakers who oppose abortion were arguing to add that, the Washington Post reports. Below is a look at some of their demands:
> 
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I need to contact the White House and sign a petition to the effect that I am opposed to any negotiations over these points.
> I don't want to see the economy crash either, I can't imagine that anyone does but these right wingers have been handed enough of there flicking, fuming, furled little goodies over the past few years and I am sick and tired of seeing people in need go down in flames so that the rich can get richer.


I agree and I think that is the main thing I can do is email the whitehouse and I send lots of emails to my senators and representatives.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Great advice. We have to let them know we are out here, watching and we are about what happens!!!!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is an interesting article on climate change. I think the only way to save this planet and this country is elect more democrats. The republicans are way out of control and getting worse.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/27/opinion/sutter-shishmaref-climate-ipcc/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts exactly. Maybe we also have to send millions of petitions to the media too.



NJG said:


> I agree and I think that is the main thing I can do is email the whitehouse and I send lots of emails to my senators and representatives.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> Great advice. We have to let them know we are out here, watching and we are about what happens!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I agree and I think that is the main thing I can do is email the whitehouse and I send lots of emails to my senators and representatives.


I have sent so many emails and signed so many petitions in the last couple of days asking that President Obama not give anything more to the GOP and asking Congress to do the same. He has given too much already and it has to stop. If the government shuts down it is all on the heads of the Republicans who seem hell bent on destroying the country. The GOP only cares for one thing and we all know it's money and those who have it. I hope the average American who voted for them will wake up and see who their party is taking care of and it isn't the average American family.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky, they aren't even taking care of each other! I think 2014 will find a Democratic House and Senate. I am sick of the Tea Party holding the American people as hostages. 
The craziness and lies have gone on too long. How could the moderate or conservative part of the Republican party lose control to these nuts? Boehner is afraid to vote against them. I have always wondered why Eric Cantor is always about 6 inches behind Boehner. Could he be weilding a knife to Boozy Boehner's back?
I think they chose a whimp for Speaker who will do their bidding in the House. He has absolutely no control of his congress. Outing him would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Does that mean that you have signed the online petition to hold NBC and Chuck Todd accountable for Republican lies?

http://www.credomobilize.com/petitions/tell-nbc-news-correcting-republican-lies-is-part-of-your-job#



damemary said:


> My thoughts exactly. Maybe we also have to send millions of petitions to the media too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeperdoodle.



jelun2 said:


> Does that mean that you have signed the online petition to hold NBC and Chuck Todd accountable for Republican lies?
> 
> http://www.credomobilize.com/petitions/tell-nbc-news-correcting-republican-lies-is-part-of-your-job#


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> I agree and I think that is the main thing I can do is email the whitehouse and I send lots of emails to my senators and representatives.


NJG
I have sent so many letters that my keyboard has lost half of its lettering. Never have I had that experience. Ordered a new keyboard.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> I have sent so many letters that my keyboard has lost half of its lettering. Never have I had that experience. Ordered a new keyboard.


 :XD: :XD: I know what you mean, Huck! My laptop is losing letter function. sometimes they won't work, sometimes they will. But I haven't worn the paint off of them yet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> My thoughts exactly. Maybe we also have to send millions of petitions to the media too.


damemary
write, write, write is what I am doing. Also getting to the Politicians in person as much as possible. Need to bombard the media to present facts and when wrong to make corrections. The power is with the people and the majority must win.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: I know what you mean, Huck! My laptop is losing letter function. sometimes they won't work, sometimes they will. But I haven't worn the paint off of them yet.


Bratty Patty
I have the letter function failure as well. Sometimes I may post as it prints, it is a mess. The letters either are missing or very much out of order. Glad to hear that it happens not to me only. I do not wish it on you but am glad that the problem seems to be elsewhere and not in my equipment.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I just finished 3 Sweater sets (Sweater, Hat and Scarf) to be auctioned off for Kids with Cancer. Here is a picture of one set.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

My contribution to climate change. Learning to peddle this mode of transportation, no gas no electricity. So far no accidents. Was a bit of a challenge at first. Have peddled to the nearest Pharmacy and had lots of fun on the way there. Can imagine to need a softer seat when venturing far. This one is not for tender bottoms.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I just finished 3 Sweater sets (Sweater, Hat and Scarf) to be auctioned off for Kids with Cancer. Here is a picture of one set.


Beautiful, Huck!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> My contribution to climate change. Learning to peddle this mode of transportation, no gas no electricity. So far no accidents. Was a bit of a challenge at first. Have peddled to the nearest Pharmacy and had lots of fun on the way there. Can imagine to need a softer seat when venturing far. This one is not for tender bottoms.


You're a lot braver than I!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> My contribution to climate change. Learning to peddle this mode of transportation, no gas no electricity. So far no accidents. Was a bit of a challenge at first. Have peddled to the nearest Pharmacy and had lots of fun on the way there. Can imagine to need a softer seat when venturing far. This one is not for tender bottoms.


I am one of the bicycle challenged, and scared to death of riding in the street with all those cars so I'm practicing using walking as a good way to get around. Public transportation seems like a good thing to me, too, but then I've only had one driver's license and have only driven a vehicle for one of my 64 years.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I am one of the bicycle challenged, and scared to death of riding in the street with all those cars so I'm practicing using walking as a good way to get around. Public transportation seems like a good thing to me, too, but then I've only had one driver's license and have only driven a vehicle for one of my 64 years.


MaidInBedlam
Since I have become public with my Cycle, I am no longer the only one peddling one. There is a group of 6 already who are brave enough to land on their backside in public. We have a talent to fall backwards now and then. Never knew that Unicycles are quite popular. We are lucky not to have to ride in the Streets. We got all new sidewalks recently where there have never been any and then we have had Bike Path' for a number of years. We ride our local officials very hard. If they keep asking for more Taxes, we are asking for more accomodations particularly for those who do not drive Cars. Lots of people of all ages take multiple daily walks around here. Circling the Lake is particularly popular. Meet the nicest people on these outings. Of course lots of Dogs as well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I just finished 3 Sweater sets (Sweater, Hat and Scarf) to be auctioned off for Kids with Cancer. Here is a picture of one set.


That is beautiful, Huck! I'm sure it will bring in good money for the charity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What a group of fit ladies we have here! al goes to the gym everyday, Huck rides a unicycle, I walk and swim. It's a healthy way to start our best years to come!
Of course with the fibro, there are days that I can't walk or swim, so I knit. Have to keep those wrists slim for pretty bracelets!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is beautiful, Huck! I'm sure it will bring in good money for the charity.


Bratty Patty
thank you very much. I have been very lucky at these auctions. I am making matching sets for large dolls. Very popular since we are getting closer to Christmas.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I bought a porcelain toddler doll for Brynn to play with when she gets older. I had the doll box in my closet. She found it and loves the doll. She hugs and kisses it and laughs. It's not an expensive one, but I am afraid she is going to chip her tooth kissing it. Had to hide it. I am looking for a rubber/plastic baby doll that she can carry around with her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What a group of fit ladies we have here! al goes to the gym everyday, Huck rides a unicycle, I walk and swim. It's a healthy way to start our best years to come!
> Of course with the fibro, there are days that I can't walk or swim, so I knit. Have to keep those wrists slim for pretty bracelets!


Bratty Patty
it was so wonderful to see all of us being very fit even after knee surgery etc. Great to know that we walk off any frustrations we have rather than lift the Bottle and drown them as is the case with some folks. Keep those wrists in shape for all the elegant Jewelry you have or I may have to bid for it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> it was so wonderful to see all of us being very fit even after knee surgery etc. Great to know that we walk off any frustrations we have rather than lift the Bottle and drown them as is the case with some folks. Keep those wrists in shape for all the elegant Jewelry you have or I may have to bid for it.


Speaking of jewelry, the bracelet I ordered from Ed came Friday. It took a long time to get to me,but the right fit is essential. Now I have the full set. I was going to have a safety chain attached, but I catch them on everything.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I bought a porcelain toddler doll for Brynn to play with when she gets older. I had the doll box in my closet. She found it and loves the doll. She hugs and kisses it and laughs. It's not an expensive one, but I am afraid she is going to chip her tooth kissing it. Had to hide it. I am looking for a rubber/plastic baby doll that she can carry around with her.


Bratty Patty
my next door neighbor girl has two which she carries around until you cannot see the color of the outfits anymore. Her Mom has a hard time washing the clothes since she also wants to sleep with them. Well, what is a little dirt. Whenever I take care of their Dogs I look for some of her other dolls and dress them in hopes that she will change her habits. So far no luck. Once a favorite, always a favorite I guess.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL. I used to dress one of my favorite dolls which as a life sized doll in my clothes. It drove my mother crazy. She learned after a while that if the clothes were not in the hamper, check the doll.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Speaking of jewelry, the bracelet I ordered from Ed came Friday. It took a long time to get to me,but the right fit is essential. Now I have the full set.


Bratty Patty
gorgeous. It looks wider than I remembered. I like it. Of course I am for big when it comes to jewelry as you know.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I just finished 3 Sweater sets (Sweater, Hat and Scarf) to be auctioned off for Kids with Cancer. Here is a picture of one set.


That is beautiful Huck -- good job. Someone will be happy to wear that one! I like the color too and your knitting is perfect.! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL. I used to dress one of my favorite dolls which as a life sized doll in my clothes. It drove my mother crazy. She learned after a while that if the clothes were not in the hamper, check the doll.


Bratty Patty
that is cute.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What a group of fit ladies we have here! al goes to the gym everyday, Huck rides a unicycle, I walk and swim. It's a healthy way to start our best years to come!
> Of course with the fibro, there are days that I can't walk or swim, so I knit. Have to keep those wrists slim for pretty bracelets!


I just go to the gym Mon, Wed, and Fri., but I walk the dogs just about everyday. Didn't want you to think I'm some kind of gym rat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is beautiful Huck -- good job. Someone will be happy to wear that one! I like the color too and your knitting is perfect.! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Designer134
thank you very much. I like neutral colors since anyone can wear them. For my dolls and bears I go for pale colors most of the time. Now and then I go a little bold. Will post a picture of what I call bold.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
here is my "bold".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
here is my "bold" again. I knitted a white pillow and from leftover yarns I knitted the triangles. I picked up stitches, knitted each triangle and fastened the tip later. I have done so on jackets as well but made varied size triangles.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> here is my "bold".


lovely-- you do great work! nice to get away from Politics for a little while?

I got in on the 'other site' this morning - lost my good intentions as so many lies about out health care up here in Canada thanks for the support huck.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

love the pillow
! it is beautiful. would you like to teach a workshop????? if you might like the idea - pm me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> here is my "bold" again. I knitted a white pillow and from leftover yarns I knitted the triangles. I picked up stitches, knitted each triangle and fastened the tip later. I have done so on jackets as well but made varied size triangles.


Love the pillow!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> love the pillow
> ! it is beautiful. would you like to teach a workshop????? if you might like the idea - pm me.


Designer1234
I shall PM you. I am actually a very free spirit and create things as they come to mind. I will post a picture of a Hat that was supposed to be something else altogether.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I just go to the gym Mon, Wed, and Fri., but I walk the dogs just about everyday. Didn't want you to think I'm some kind of gym rat.


I used to be a gym rat and proud of it! I went every morning.
One day would be weights and toning, the next would be swimming. Sometimes DH and I would play raquetball to break things up.
You go woman! 3 times a week is stellar!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Love your pillow, Huck!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
can anyone figure out what this was supposed to be originally?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I used to be a gym rat and proud of it! I went every morning.
> One day would be weights and toning, the next would be swimming. Sometimes DH and I would play raquetball to break things up.
> You go woman! 3 times a week is stellar![/
> 
> I do cardio and weights and I'm there for about 2 hours. I think it keeps me healthy and sane. I'm trying my best to avoid all kinds of health problems and cancer recurrence. Of course, a person can't prevent everything from happening, but I can try.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be a gym rat and proud of it! I went every morning.
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> you are the most dedicated Gymnast I have ever known. I cycle a lot but am on no schedule. Can't bear that thought. I thoroughly dislike appointments. Spare of the moment is my routine. Love surprises.


The first year after I retired I did anything I wanted anytime I wanted. Now my exercise schedule has settled into a routine. It's just how my body operates. I wake up at 6, feed the dogs, feed me, and I'm off.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The first year after I retired I did anything I wanted anytime I wanted. Now my exercise schedule has settled into a routine. It's just how my body operates. I wake up at 6, feed the dogs, feed me, and I'm off.


That's a good thing!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now ladies. The sun is out and the temp is perfect for a walk. See how you and Huck have inspired me??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Walk postponed for now. Dh wants to go after dinner.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The first year after I retired I did anything I wanted anytime I wanted. Now my exercise schedule has settled into a routine. It's just how my body operates. I wake up at 6, feed the dogs, feed me, and I'm off.


alcameron
I admire you. I get up anywhere between 6 and 9, make Coffee
and we have Breakfast together and then I do whatever. Hubby has a business routine and I do my thing until afternoon Coffee. Life is good. Dinner is out a lot. Cooking is no longer a routine here, only for some very fancy occasions then I go all out. That becomes Show Time and is great fun. The Table then is set fit for a Queen as yours was Bratty Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed it! Only the best for this group of friends!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I hope Cheeky is feeling better soon. I am doing her Happy Dance right now.
Call the Midwife season 2 is now on Netflix! I will be knitting and relaxing with this great series tonight.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:



> Designer1234
> can anyone figure out what this was supposed to be originally?


A sweater sleeve?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You work is fantastic, Huckleberry, an inspiration. I peeked at all of it before commenting. I love your creative streak.



Huckleberry said:


> I just finished 3 Sweater sets (Sweater, Hat and Scarf) to be auctioned off for Kids with Cancer. Here is a picture of one set.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> A sweater sleeve?


susanmos2000
you got it. Was to be a leeve and turned out too big and rather than frogging, I let it tell me what it wanted to be. It whispered: "Hat". I added the front and the neck and put a pompom in what was to be the wrist end. Often I end up in detours. So much fun when that happens. The hat really looks pretty on. I have a large Dolls which gets to wear it now and then until a child comes to claim it. It is not the one the Doll is wearing in my Avatar.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> You work is fantastic, Huckleberry, an inspiration. I peeked at all of it before commenting. I love your creative streak.


jelun2
thank you very much. It is nice when someone likes what we make. Let us all share what we love to do and it does not have to be knitting. Each one of us has talent. Mine is not quilting. Have done a little of it and wish I could make what I have seen others create.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

to those who sew and those who don't some ideas. 
Round pillow sewn with a Ruffler and that was really easy. Plain and inexpensive material looking quite nice with a little adornment. I change the flower with the season if I display the pillow. Things change a lot in my Home. 
The sewing on the other pillow was simply to clean the edge of a square with a plain hem and I draped the piece of material around a square pillow and made a knot. To offset the knot really adds some elegance. So easy to redecorate without much fuss.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> you got it. Was to be a leeve and turned out too big and rather than frogging, I let it tell me what it wanted to be. It whispered: "Hat". I added the front and the neck and put a pompom in what was to be the wrist end. Often I end up in detours. So much fun when that happens. The hat really looks pretty on. I have a large Dolls which gets to wear it now and then until a child comes to claim it. It is not the one the Doll is wearing in my Avatar.


A spitting image of one of the sleeves on the "bat wing" sweater I knit in January!  The hat came out beautifully, though--an excellent 'save' on your part!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> A spitting image of one of the sleeves on the "bat wing" sweater I knit in January!  The hat came out beautifully, though--an excellent 'save' on your part!


susanmos2000
thank you very much. I just did not like the looks of the sleeve.
After that I knitted some Hats as this one on purpose. Much of what I do happens accidentally. Artists are difficult to keep on the straight. I may plan on something and wind up with something totally different. 
I would love to have the crown in your Avatar. Have a bracelet and earrings to go with it.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huck, I just love your pillow and I think you should take up the offer of leading a workshop! I'd join in a heartbeat!!! You are brave to go on a unicycle - I can't imagine how you balance on it - I'd be in the ER with a broken wrist if I even got up the nerve to try!

Hey, I don't want to be out of the workout loop! I'm dedicated, too! My trainer ( who will be here in 2 hours) has me on the a strict schedule. I have never felt better - I workout 7 days - I have my equipment at home becsue it is cheaper in the long run. I stretch for an hour daily, do my weights MWF and aerobics 6 days a week and then I walk about 20-25 miles per week, depending upon how I feel...

Patty,
I can imagine that you can't exercise but can you do a gentle stretching program or a gentle Yoga class ( or DVD)?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

medusa said:


> Huck, I just love your pillow and I think you should take up the offer of leading a workshop! I'd join in a heartbeat!!! You are brave to go on a unicycle - I can't imagine how you balance on it - I'd be in the ER with a broken wrist if I even got up the nerve to try!
> 
> Hey, I don't want to be out of the workout loop! I'm dedicated, too! My trainer ( who will be here in 2 hours) has me on the a strict schedule. I have never felt better - I workout 7 days - I have my equipment at home becsue it is cheaper in the long run. I stretch for an hour daily, do my weights MWF and aerobics 6 days a week and then I walk about 20-25 miles per week, depending upon how I feel...
> 
> ...


Good for you Medusa! I'm sure the exercise keeps us strong, and I've done it for such a long time that it's a part of my life.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> to those who sew and those who don't some ideas.
> Round pillow sewn with a Ruffler and that was really easy. Plain and inexpensive material looking quite nice with a little adornment. I change the flower with the season if I display the pillow. Things change a lot in my Home.
> The sewing on the other pillow was simply to clean the edge of a square with a plain hem and I draped the piece of material around a square pillow and made a knot. To offset the knot really adds some elegance. So easy to redecorate without much fuss.


I'd be afraid to use these--they're so beautiful!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> Huck, I just love your pillow and I think you should take up the offer of leading a workshop! I'd join in a heartbeat!!! You are brave to go on a unicycle - I can't imagine how you balance on it - I'd be in the ER with a broken wrist if I even got up the nerve to try!
> 
> Hey, I don't want to be out of the workout loop! I'm dedicated, too! My trainer ( who will be here in 2 hours) has me on the a strict schedule. I have never felt better - I workout 7 days - I have my equipment at home becsue it is cheaper in the long run. I stretch for an hour daily, do my weights MWF and aerobics 6 days a week and then I walk about 20-25 miles per week, depending upon how I feel...
> 
> ...


medusa
thank you very much for the compliments. I admire your dedication to exercise. WOW. I will never match it. You are a Doctor's dream.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'd be afraid to use these--they're so beautiful!


susanmos2000
they are not fussy at all. I going to post another pillow rugged for a boy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000
kind of a boat with sails. Can be tossed in a washer and dryer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love it. It would surely pique the imagination.



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> kind of a boat with sails. Can be tossed in a washer and dryer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> kind of a boat with sails. Can be tossed in a washer and dryer.


Perfect! Just what I'm looking for!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Sew and Crochet:
Made a simple Vest made from leftover Fleece which I stabilized a little with double needle stitching. I had some variegated rug yarn and fiddled with it not knowing what I wanted to do with it and crochet a long piece of whatever. The Vest came to mind and I decided to lay the piece on it and see what it would look like. Well, I liked the look and here it is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Practical and beautiful. That is great!



Huckleberry said:


> Sew and Crochet:
> Made a simple Vest made from leftover Fleece which I stabilized a little with double needle stitching. I had some variegated rug yarn and fiddled with it not knowing what I wanted to do with it and crochet a long piece of whatever. The Vest came to mind and I decided to lay the piece on it and see what it would look like. Well, I liked the look and here it is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> Huck, I just love your pillow and I think you should take up the offer of leading a workshop! I'd join in a heartbeat!!! You are brave to go on a unicycle - I can't imagine how you balance on it - I'd be in the ER with a broken wrist if I even got up the nerve to try!
> 
> Hey, I don't want to be out of the workout loop! I'm dedicated, too! My trainer ( who will be here in 2 hours) has me on the a strict schedule. I have never felt better - I workout 7 days - I have my equipment at home becsue it is cheaper in the long run. I stretch for an hour daily, do my weights MWF and aerobics 6 days a week and then I walk about 20-25 miles per week, depending upon how I feel...
> 
> ...


Hi Medusa!
I do yoga stretches in the morning, but sometimes they can cause a flare up. I have the Wii Just Dance video, I can keep up with that without too much pain,unless it's hip hop lol.I am verysorryIleftyou out of the fitgroup. Iknow you worked hard to run that marathon! 
And Cheeky does the Happy Dance at least 5 times daily!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Sew and Crochet:
> Made a simple Vest made from leftover Fleece which I stabilized a little with double needle stitching. I had some variegated rug yarn and fiddled with it not knowing what I wanted to do with it and crochet a long piece of whatever. The Vest came to mind and I decided to lay the piece on it and see what it would look like. Well, I liked the look and here it is.


Very hot, Huck! Love those colors!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is Brynn at her favorite park. Taken by her Auntie yesterday.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is Brynn at her favorite park. Taken by her Auntie yesterday.


Cutie pie!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Cutie pie!


It was pretty windy yesterday,lol. She is a honey!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Love that hair! Is it strawberry blonde?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Medusa!
> I do yoga stretches in the morning, but sometimes they can cause a flare up. I have the Wii Just Dance video, I can keep up with that without too much pain,unless it's hip hop lol.I am verysorryIleftyou out of the fitgroup. Iknow you worked hard to run that marathon!
> And Cheeky does the Happy Dance at least 5 times daily!


Yes, I love dancing and it is such a fun way to exercise. Of course the Happy Dance is my favorite and you do it quite well, Patty. It just feels so good doesn't it!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> to those who sew and those who don't some ideas.
> Round pillow sewn with a Ruffler and that was really easy. Plain and inexpensive material looking quite nice with a little adornment. I change the flower with the season if I display the pillow. Things change a lot in my Home.
> The sewing on the other pillow was simply to clean the edge of a square with a plain hem and I draped the piece of material around a square pillow and made a knot. To offset the knot really adds some elegance. So easy to redecorate without much fuss.


Love the pillows, Huck. They are very pretty.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I love dancing and it is such a fun way to exercise. Of course the Happy Dance is my favorite and you do it quite well, Patty. It just feels so good doesn't it!


Cheeky, do you really dance with a dog just like the picture?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is Brynn at her favorite park. Taken by her Auntie yesterday.


Bratty Patty
Thank you Patty. She is growing so fast and so pretty. A hair color to envy her for.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Cheeky, do you really dance with a dog just like the picture?


Yes, and dogs as well as cats love to dance. I am an equal opportunity pet person, Al, unlike some people I know. Cats and dogs are all good dancers if you play the music they like.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, and dogs as well as cats love to dance. I am an equal opportunity pet person, Al, unlike some people I know. Cats and dogs are all good dancers if you play the music they like.


I don't think I'll ask. I suppose anything from The Lion King?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Love that hair! Is it strawberry blonde?


Yes it is Susan. She got my hair, her fathers cheeks, and her mother's good disposition! I almost hit the floor when I saw a red head coming out. Both her mom and dad are dark brunette. I just smiled. Josh's mom looked pretty perplexed until I explained to her that red hair runs every other generation on my side of the family.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't think I'll ask. I suppose anything from The Lion King?


LOLmy cat Chuck sings along with Sarah Vaughn. But he can't dance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I love dancing and it is such a fun way to exercise. Of course the Happy Dance is my favorite and you do it quite well, Patty. It just feels so good doesn't it!


Yes it does, Cheeky! I hope we can perfect our Temptations dance when we get together next summer. That was fun


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes it does, Cheeky! I hope we can perfect our Temptations dance when we get together next summer. That was fun


Let's dance to Aretha's RESPECT next summer!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga for now. I'm watching Chris Van Hollen speak


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Let's dance to Aretha's RESPECT next summer!


That is a must, al! Next year we will have Susan and Medusa with us and possibly G.W. We can be the Franklinettes. Andyou get to be Aretha


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are so creative! And energetic too. Lovely work.



Huckleberry said:


> Sew and Crochet:
> Made a simple Vest made from leftover Fleece which I stabilized a little with double needle stitching. I had some variegated rug yarn and fiddled with it not knowing what I wanted to do with it and crochet a long piece of whatever. The Vest came to mind and I decided to lay the piece on it and see what it would look like. Well, I liked the look and here it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a punkin! Give her a kiss.



BrattyPatty said:


> Here is Brynn at her favorite park. Taken by her Auntie yesterday.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Will do dame.She will be here tomorrow.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG, what a sweetie- pie! Look at that hair! She is too cute for words!!!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Love the red hair!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is a must, al! Next year we will have Susan and Medusa with us and possibly G.W. We can be the Franklinettes. Andyou get to be Aretha


You need to get better at remembering all your lies that you post. GW went on the original fake trip to MN, remember now? 

Check all her back posts and the posts discussing the trip (only before as 'after' never happened) - you'll see, GW was there ... you must have missed her.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need to get better at remembering all your lies that you post. GW went on the original fake trip to MN, remember now?
> 
> Check all her back posts and the posts discussing the trip (only before as 'after' never happened) - you'll see, GW was there ... you must have missed her.


Go back to your shop, Cherf.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

While you still have it.



alcameron said:


> Go back to your shop, Cherf.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You seem to be the only person around here who has time and inclination to read through thousands of old posts. Remember context can alter meaning....or at least confuse it. But you are never interested in the truth. Begone!



knitpresentgifts said:


> You need to get better at remembering all your lies that you post. GW went on the original fake trip to MN, remember now?
> 
> Check all her back posts and the posts discussing the trip (only before as 'after' never happened) - you'll see, GW was there ... you must have missed her.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you say OCD?



damemary said:


> You seem to be the only person around here who has time and inclination to read through thousands of old posts. Remember context can alter meaning....or at least confuse it. But you are never interested in the truth. Begone!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need to get better at remembering all your lies that you post. GW went on the original fake trip to MN, remember now?
> 
> Check all her back posts and the posts discussing the trip (only before as 'after' never happened) - you'll see, GW was there ... you must have missed her.


Who said she wasn't there? I think you are batsh-t crazy. Because I said that GW possibly will be with us again next year?
What is the point you are trying to make? You make no sense what so ever. Kiss your ficticious grandkids for me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

medusa said:


> OMG, what a sweetie- pie! Look at that hair! She is too cute for words!!!


Thanks,Medusa. She keeps me busy when she is here!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Can you say OCD?


That suits it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

OMG! Look at her! 
Remember in the olden days redheads couldn't/wouldn't wear pink?
silly rule


BrattyPatty said:


> Here is Brynn at her favorite park. Taken by her Auntie yesterday.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> OMG! Look at her!
> Remember in the olden days redheads couldn't/wouldn't wear pink?
> silly rule


I hated that rule! I loved the color pink and never wore it. Now I do! I think that rule was nuts. Lots of 'Gingers' wear pink very well!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Go back to your shop, Cherf.


Cherf needs to get a life. She spends hours out on KP pouring over other people's old posts. What kind of demented mind does that kind of stuff anyway. She was calling many of us by mythological demon names so may be she is one of them and her favorite holiday is coming up this month. I bet she belongs to a coven or something and they do Satanic rituals.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I bet Brynn is going to be taller than Grandma too. That won't be too hard to do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I bet Brynn is going to be taller than Grandma too. That won't be too hard to do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right, of course.



jelun2 said:


> Can you say OCD?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I bet Brynn is going to be taller than Grandma too. That won't be too hard to do.


She is getting there, Cheeky! She is 31" tall already. I just sent her home with her mommy. She is walking now and it is so funny to watch. Her head is up, her back is straight and she stomps. So cute! I figure by the time she is 10 we will be at eye level.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, but we got voodoo. Pins ready.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Cherf needs to get a life. She spends hours out on KP pouring over other people's old posts. What kind of demented mind does that kind of stuff anyway. She was calling many of us by mythological demon names so may be she is one of them and her favorite holiday is coming up this month. I bet she belongs to a coven or something and they do Satanic rituals.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies take a look. Sorry if it hurts your eyes, but does anyone recognize this person? It was in with Cheek'ys vacation pics.
I know we swapped a lot of pics between us and maybe had this on your memory card? 
Look slowly, I don't want any screeches coming out of you all.
Too frumpy to be one of our group. A good candidate for 'What not to Wear"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My grandmother was barely five feet tall. I was taller than her in second grade, and loved her dearly. Brynne will have such fond memories of grandma too. Enjoy!



BrattyPatty said:


> She is getting there, Cheeky! She is 31" tall already. I just sent her home with her mommy. She is walking now and it is so funny to watch. Her head is up, her back is straight and she stomps. So cute! I figure by the time she is 10 we will be at eye level.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If I recall correctly, that is from an Etsy craft site. Guess who?



BrattyPatty said:


> Ladies take a look. Sorry if it hurts your eyes, but does anyone recognize this person? It was in with Cheek'ys vacation pics.
> I know we swapped a lot of pics between us and maybe had this on your memory card?
> Look slowly, I don't want any screeches coming out of you all.
> Too frumpy to be one of our group.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> My grandmother was barely five feet tall. I was taller than her in second grade, and loved her dearly. Brynne will have such fond memories of grandma too. Enjoy!


We do have fun together, dame. She has a great sense of humor and is very affectionate. But when Grandpa comes home it's all about him!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> If I recall correctly, that is from an Etsy craft site. Guess who?


Do I want to guess?

OH NO!!! It is IT! I shall remove it immediately. Don't want that ugly face haunting my dreams at night!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

dame, I just love your avarar. So cute!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> My grandmother was barely five feet tall. I was taller than her in second grade, and loved her dearly. Brynne will have such fond memories of grandma too. Enjoy!


I thought my grandmas were short and I didn't get any taller than they were. My mom and sister are both taller than me but all the next generation of females are tall. 31" at a year is tall isn't it? I like the stomping. We can teach her some of our dance moves and she will probably have some of her own. They are so sweet and funny at that age.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> dame, I just love your avarar. So cute!


Yes the sleepy kitty is really cute. Looks like she is all pooped out from chasing balls of yarn all day.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I have to go fold some laundry and throw another load in the dryer. We may take a drive up north tomorrow to see the leaves before they peak. Depends on the weather. If not maybe go to a movie. The leaves have just started to change here. I will take my leave for tonight, dear Ladies. Bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I thought my grandmas were short and I didn't get any taller than they were. My mom and sister are both taller than me but all the next generation of females are tall. 31" at a year is tall isn't it? I like the stomping. We can teach her some of our dance moves and she will probably have some of her own. They are so sweet and funny at that age.


Cheeky, I swear she came out of the womb dancing. At 2 months she was standing on my lap and dancing to the music.
At 3 mos she added the head to go with the legs. Now she turns in circles. And still sometimes stands on her toes like a ballerina. It is great fun to watch.
I never was tall, always on the petite side. I have shrunk1/2 inch in the last 2 years. The only growing I will do forward is sideways. But I am working on that LOL. I'm 5' 3 1/4'


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I may have to look for something tougher. But thanks. I love the kitten with the light blue yarn.



BrattyPatty said:


> dame, I just love your avarar. So cute!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Goodnight and sweet dreams, Cheeks!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kids seem to grow in spurts. I don't know what tall is anymore.

My youngest daughter grew up to 5'11'. I found myself feeling she was older because she was so tall.

They will always be our babies.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I thought my grandmas were short and I didn't get any taller than they were. My mom and sister are both taller than me but all the next generation of females are tall. 31" at a year is tall isn't it? I like the stomping. We can teach her some of our dance moves and she will probably have some of her own. They are so sweet and funny at that age.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Cheeky, I swear she came out of the womb dancing. At 2 months she was standing on my lap and dancing to the music.
> At 3 mos she added the head to go with the legs. Now she turns in circles. And still sometimes stands on her toes like a ballerina. It is great fun to watch.
> I never was tall, always on the petite side. I have shrunk1/2 inch in the last 2 years. The only growing I will do forward is sideways. But I am working on that LOL. I'm 5' 3 1/4'


I hope you are taking some movies of Brynn dancing. They change so quickly.
You are taller than you look in person. I thought we were about the same height when I saw you. I am shrinking too. I used to be 5'2" and I'm only a smidge over 5' now. I guess everything is heading to the equator but the boobs. I'm sure they will be making the trip too someday.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet dreams to you tow as well! Bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Geez! The righties have bugs up their bums today! Bowling Ball Lady is on the rampage stating how much personal info she has gathered from Cheeky, Susan, Huck, and Jelun. Checking account #'s and email addresses.
Watch your account, Cheeky, I wouldn't put it past Beezelbub
to try and get into it. And if something does go wrong, you know who to blame first. If you others start getting nasty emails block the bi--ch and mark it as Spam.
Hmmm, I wonder if that is her picture up there? She is the one complaining most about it. But then again, there are no horns or cloved hooves in the picture.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need to get better at remembering all your lies that you post. GW went on the original fake trip to MN, remember now?
> 
> Check all her back posts and the posts discussing the trip (only before as 'after' never happened) - you'll see, GW was there ... you must have missed her.


So where does it say she was or wasn't there last year? All it says is she might be there next year or she might not be able to come next year. What is your issue?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> So where does it say she was or wasn't there last year? All it says is she might be there next year or she might not be able to come next year. What is your issue?


NJG, she has many,many, issues!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Geez! The righties have bugs up their bums today! Bowling Ball Lady is on the rampage stating how much personal info she has gathered from Cheeky, Susan, Huck, and Jelun. Checking account #'s and email addresses.
> Watch your account, Cheeky, I wouldn't put it past Beezelbub
> to try and get into it. And if something does go wrong, you know who to blame first. If you others start getting nasty emails block the bi--ch and mark it as Spam.
> Hmmm, I wonder if that is her picture up there? She is the one complaining most about it. But then again, there are no horns or cloved hooves in the picture.


So true, Patty--it's been a while since I've seen Cherf foaming at the mouth. I'm hoping, though, that she and her flunkies stick to their pledge of no longer responding to me--sheer heaven!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Patty--it's been a while since I've seen Cherf foaming at the mouth. I'm hoping, though, that she and her flunkies stick to their pledge of no longer responding to me--sheer heaven!


She lies so much I don't think she can tell the truth anymore. She would probably burst into flame if she did. I wonder how many times she has told almost all of us that she was never going to acknowledge us in any way ever again. Maybe we should go do an inventory or all her fibs and post them like she has done to us. She and her buddies have one set of rules for themselves and a different one for all others. Now isn't that special? Doing the church lady dance.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She lies so much I don't think she can tell the truth anymore. She would probably burst into flame if she did. I wonder how many times she has told almost all of us that she was never going to acknowledge us in any way ever again. Maybe we should go do an inventory or all her fibs and post them like she has done to us. She and her buddies have one set of rules for themselves and a different one for all others. Now isn't that special? Doing the church lady dance.


Cheeky, the graduation picture is too funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's a rainy day here today. It looks like fall has finally arrived. I just put an apple/pear crisp in the oven and I am trying to think of something to make for dinner tonight.
Maybe a beef stew and some crunchy artisan bread.Yes, that's the ticket!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why, Cheeky, I thought you "loved" me but you are saying such hateful things about me! Do you ever look in a mirror?
> 
> All you seem to be able to do is make ugly remarks about people you don't even really know. You need to graduate from that elementary school you are always referring to about us. You seem very familiar with the playground equipment!


Jane -- I hope you read my reply on the other site to your suggestion I should not post . I think it might be an idea, then you will know where I stand about your opinions.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is really quite amusing. What a big freaking surprise that I might have an email that matches my screen name. That gives away so much personal info. LOL.



BrattyPatty said:



> Geez! The righties have bugs up their bums today! Bowling Ball Lady is on the rampage stating how much personal info she has gathered from Cheeky, Susan, Huck, and Jelun. Checking account #'s and email addresses.
> Watch your account, Cheeky, I wouldn't put it past Beezelbub
> to try and get into it. And if something does go wrong, you know who to blame first. If you others start getting nasty emails block the bi--ch and mark it as Spam.
> Hmmm, I wonder if that is her picture up there? She is the one complaining most about it. But then again, there are no horns or cloved hooves in the picture.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Ohhhh, I know this sounds funny but my favorite apple crisp of all time was what we got in elementary school. I never knew if it was a personal recipe or some gov't issue thing. I just loved it, however, and could never match it! How silly is that?
We are having bright sunny weather and my darling grandson and I are enjoying every minute of it!


BrattyPatty said:


> It's a rainy day here today. It looks like fall has finally arrived. I just put an apple/pear crisp in the oven and I am trying to think of something to make for dinner tonight.
> Maybe a beef stew and some crunchy artisan bread.Yes, that's the ticket!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Jelun it was 80 degrees and sunny here Tuesday. 
This is a new recipe for the crisp. Ihave onlymade it once before and the family loves it. I use bosc pears so they don't get mushy, any tart apple, and grated orang and lemon peel. It is delicious!
Sometimes when I have an apple that has gone soft, I will put it in a pot of water with a cinnamon stick. It's cheap potpourri. My husband would walk in with that " O yes, apple pie" look on his face. Today I thought I would surprise him with something he can actually eat.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Uh huh, that sounds wonderful.



BrattyPatty said:


> Jelun it was 80 degrees and sunny here Tuesday.
> This is a new recipe for the crisp. Ihave onlymade it once before and the family loves it. I use bosc pears so they don't get mushy, any tart apple, and grated orang and lemon peel. It is delicious!
> Sometimes when I have an apple that has gone soft, I will put it in a pot of water with a cinnamon stick. It's cheap potpourri. My husband would walk in with that " O yes, apple pie" look on his face. Today I thought I would surprise him with something he can actually eat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/56922-gop-reps-epic-1-minute-beatdown-of-barack-obama-on-house-floor/

All that needs to be said can be said in one minute.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Try it sometime.



knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/56922-gop-reps-epic-1-minute-beatdown-of-barack-obama-on-house-floor/
> 
> All that needs to be said can be said in one minute.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Try it sometime.


I wouln't waste 2 words on that thing, dame. I don't open anything it or LTL post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wouln't waste 2 words on that thing, dame. I don't open anything it or LTL post.


Funny, I heard you chose to waste an entire thread of libelous words on me and no one, other than those you enticed to support your disgusting words, did.

I'm very thankful and grateful to KP Admin who removed your thread.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wouln't waste 2 words on that thing, dame. I don't open anything it or LTL post.


cluck cluck cluck


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Try it sometime.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny, I heard you chose to waste an entire thread of libelous words on me and no one, other than those you enticed to support your disgusting words, did.
> 
> I'm very thankful and grateful to KP Admin who removed your thread.


I have no doubt about that--having your dreadful words and deeds put forth for other KP members to see is, without a doubt, your worst nightmare.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ladies, please, let's bite our tongues. These other posters are not worth the bile they are causing us. They actually enjoy whipping us into a frenzy and I, for one, will not give them the satisfaction. There are too many important things happening in all of our lives for us to let their petty BS get in our way. Stay strong, write your legislators and ask them to hang tough in the face of these barbarians on the right. Hey, I am smiling and I have Eric Cantor to deal with. What a blowhard. Smile, smile, smile!!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> Ladies, please, let's bite our tongues. These other posters are not worth the bile they are causing us. They actually enjoy whipping us into a frenzy and I, for one, will not give them the satisfaction. There are too many important things happening in all of our lives for us to let their petty BS get in our way. Stay strong, write your legislators and ask them to hang tough in the face of these barbarians on the right. Hey, I am smiling and I have Eric Cantor to deal with. What a blowhard. Smile, smile, smile!!!!


I was wondering about the strange interlude of trading insults here. You're so right that some people who have turned up here lately aren't worth getting bothered about.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Ladies, please, let's bite our tongues. These other posters are not worth the bile they are causing us. They actually enjoy whipping us into a frenzy and I, for one, will not give them the satisfaction. There are too many important things happening in all of our lives for us to let their petty BS get in our way. Stay strong, write your legislators and ask them to hang tough in the face of these barbarians on the right. Hey, I am smiling and I have Eric Cantor to deal with. What a blowhard. Smile, smile, smile!!!!


I wish I could email more of them, but most of the time if you are not in their district, you can't send an email. My rep is a democrat so I just try to give him encouragement and then I try to do the same for Sen Harkin. The thorn in my side is Grassley and boy he causes a lot of pain.
You have my sympathy--Eric Cantor-yuk


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny, I heard you chose to waste an entire thread of libelous words on me and no one, other than those you enticed to support your disgusting words, did.
> 
> I'm very thankful and grateful to KP Admin who removed your thread.


You should be. If he didn't, thousands more would know what kind of scum you are. I am satisfied by the number of hits it had.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I have no doubt about that--having your dreadful words and deeds put forth for other KP members to see is, without a doubt, your worst nightmare.


It'll just keep preying, Susan. It'll prey here, It'll prey on other threads. There is no hope for it at all. When one is that mentally demented, you can set your watch by it's next moves.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah, I am so blessed with the representation Massachusetts has. We saw that light after that half term with Mr. Brown. It is back to normal around here. We even have a Kennedy in da house.



shayfaye said:


> Ladies, please, let's bite our tongues. These other posters are not worth the bile they are causing us. They actually enjoy whipping us into a frenzy and I, for one, will not give them the satisfaction. There are too many important things happening in all of our lives for us to let their petty BS get in our way. Stay strong, write your legislators and ask them to hang tough in the face of these barbarians on the right. Hey, I am smiling and I have Eric Cantor to deal with. What a blowhard. Smile, smile, smile!!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I missed it?


BrattyPatty said:


> You should be. If he didn't, thousands more would know what kind of scum you are. I am satisfied by the number of hits it had.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You should be. If he didn't, thousands more would know what kind of scum you are. I am satisfied by the number of hits it had.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It'll just keep preying, Susan. It'll prey here, It'll prey on other threads. There is no hope for it at all. When one is that mentally demented, you can set your watch by it's next moves.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I could only wish we were all so blessed. The times they are a changing.



jelun2 said:


> Ah, I am so blessed with the representation Massachusetts has. We saw that light after that half term with Mr. Brown. It is back to normal around here. We even have a Kennedy in da house.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Jelun, a Kennedy in the house is always a good thing!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Did I see someone post that they were in Eric Cantor's district? How awful would that be?
Though, it can get mighty boring only sending out an occasional thank you letter around here. 
I don't have to prod either of my senators to do the right thing and so far so good with young Kennedy so far. 
Even my state rep who is sadly a Republican always gets back to me in a timely manner and is gentle in her refusal to do anything that I want her to.



damemary said:


> I could only wish we were all so blessed. The times they are a changing.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Did I see someone post that they were in Eric Cantor's district? How awful would that be?
> Though, it can get mighty boring only sending out an occasional thank you letter around here.
> I don't have to prod either of my senators to do the right thing and so far so good with young Kennedy so far.
> Even my state rep who is sadly a Republican always gets back to me in a timely manner and is gentle in her refusal to do anything that I want her to.


I always hear back from Grassley too, as he tells me how glad he is to hear from me. He then tells me of all the things he and the republicans have done to make my life better and how he does what is best for all Iowans and all Americans. He has an excuse for everything he says and does and a reason on why it was the right thing to do. Lately he has said some really stupid things on tv that are hard to deny. Still waiting for some answers on those.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Just wondering if you have written lately to find out if he still thinks it was a good idea to play that game about taking Congress and the staff off the federal insurance rolls. 
LOL, that was soooooo clever. 


NJG said:


> I always hear back from Grassley too, as he tells me how glad he is to hear from me. He then tells me of all the things he and the republicans have done to make my life better and how he does what is best for all Iowans and all Americans. He has an excuse for everything he says and does and a reason on why it was the right thing to do. Lately he has said some really stupid things on tv that are hard to deny. Still waiting for some answers on those.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just heard that my Democratic Rep. from AZ Kristen Sinema was one of 9 Dems who sided with the GOP on the shutdown. She's hearing from me big time. I've been voting a straight Democratic ticket to send a message. I'll be careful she gets no vote from me next time.



jelun2 said:
 

> Did I see someone post that they were in Eric Cantor's district? How awful would that be?
> Though, it can get mighty boring only sending out an occasional thank you letter around here.
> I don't have to prod either of my senators to do the right thing and so far so good with young Kennedy so far.
> Even my state rep who is sadly a Republican always gets back to me in a timely manner and is gentle in her refusal to do anything that I want her to.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmmm, any word on what her reasoning is/was? 
Does she ever have a Green or independent opponent?



damemary said:


> Just heard that my Democratic Rep. from AZ Kristen Sinema was one of 9 Dems who sided with the GOP on the shutdown. She's hearing from me big time. I've been voting a straight Democratic ticket to send a message. I'll be careful she gets no vote from me next time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Just wondering if you have written lately to find out if he still thinks it was a good idea to play that game about taking Congress and the staff off the federal insurance rolls.
> LOL, that was soooooo clever.


Yes, I did mention that in my last email. No reply yet.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Yes, I did mention that in my last email. No reply yet.


Now there's a surprise.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't heard her thinking. I don't think I care.

Granted, this is a conservative state. I remember when she was running & they treated her like a liberal. No 3rd party candidate I know.

I could just kick her can.



jelun2 said:


> Hmmm, any word on what her reasoning is/was?
> Does she ever have a Green or independent opponent?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They have been less than competent in their strategic planning.



NJG said:


> Yes, I did mention that in my last email. No reply yet.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL, I always HATED playing "kick the can". 
I just remember in the old days, which I think I am beginning to appreciate more and more, the leadership would allow a person from a more conservative area to vote the "wrong way" if they were assured of the votes, being that they knew they couldn't affect the end vote. 
Maybe Nancy Pelosi worked that out with her?



damemary said:


> I haven't heard her thinking. I don't think I care.
> 
> Granted, this is a conservative state. I remember when she was running & they treated her like a liberal. No 3rd party candidate I know.
> 
> I could just kick her can.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And unlikely to be forthcoming. How do you answer, except 'I am stupid?' 'I don't know how to think ahead.'



NJG said:


> Yes, I did mention that in my last email. No reply yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That would be the most gracious explanation. I'll calm down. It is good for her to hear that there are less conservative voters in the state she has to answer to though. Thanks for the thought.



jelun2 said:


> LOL, I always HATED playing "kick the can".
> I just remember in the old days, which I think I am beginning to appreciate more and more, the leadership would allow a person from a more conservative area to vote the "wrong way" if they were assured of the votes, being that they knew they couldn't affect the end vote.
> Maybe Nancy Pelosi worked that out with her?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL, that would be the honest answer. 
It really doesn't matter so much for the people who are elected. After all, most of them are rich, own businesses, own medical practices... they have other avenues to get their health care. The poor staffers, tho, have really been stiffed. Again.



damemary said:


> And unlikely to be forthcoming. How do you answer, except 'I am stupid?' 'I don't know how to think ahead.'


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Did I see someone post that they were in Eric Cantor's district? How awful would that be?
> Though, it can get mighty boring only sending out an occasional thank you letter around here.
> I don't have to prod either of my senators to do the right thing and so far so good with young Kennedy so far.
> Even my state rep who is sadly a Republican always gets back to me in a timely manner and is gentle in her refusal to do anything that I want her to.


jelun2
It is a GREAT pleasure seeing Cantor being crushed by Cruz. Cantor has been after Boehner's job and Cruz has taken care of Cantor. So who now has the guts to replace Cruz. Should be very interesting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need to get better at remembering all your lies that you post. GW went on the original fake trip to MN, remember now?
> 
> Check all her back posts and the posts discussing the trip (only before as 'after' never happened) - you'll see, GW was there ... you must have missed her.


KPG
keep posting. You make a bigger fool of yourself with each one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She lies so much I don't think she can tell the truth anymore. She would probably burst into flame if she did. I wonder how many times she has told almost all of us that she was never going to acknowledge us in any way ever again. Maybe we should go do an inventory or all her fibs and post them like she has done to us. She and her buddies have one set of rules for themselves and a different one for all others. Now isn't that special? Doing the church lady dance.


Cheeky Blighter
THANK YOU -


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She lies so much I don't think she can tell the truth anymore. She would probably burst into flame if she did. I wonder how many times she has told almost all of us that she was never going to acknowledge us in any way ever again. Maybe we should go do an inventory or all her fibs and post them like she has done to us. She and her buddies have one set of rules for themselves and a different one for all others. Now isn't that special? Doing the church lady dance.


Cheeky Blighter
THANK YOU - ..........oh that picture is so loverly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> I always hear back from Grassley too, as he tells me how glad he is to hear from me. He then tells me of all the things he and the republicans have done to make my life better and how he does what is best for all Iowans and all Americans. He has an excuse for everything he says and does and a reason on why it was the right thing to do. Lately he has said some really stupid things on tv that are hard to deny. Still waiting for some answers on those.


NJG
one of us here is being bombarded with Republican mailings. It is good to know how they talk to people and what they say on TV and into open microphones. Interesting bunch they are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And they are closer to the people doing the stiffing, if you get my drift. I keep anticipating some interesting tell-all books coming to a store near you.



jelun2 said:


> LOL, that would be the honest answer.
> It really doesn't matter so much for the people who are elected. After all, most of them are rich, own businesses, own medical practices... they have other avenues to get their health care. The poor staffers, tho, have really been stiffed. Again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And it must make it easier to know where the rumors originate......like kicking Catholic priests off of military bases.



Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> one of us here is being bombarded with Republican mailings. It is good to know how they talk to people and what they say on TV and into open microphones. Interesting bunch they are.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> It is a GREAT pleasure seeing Cantor being crushed by Cruz. Cantor has been after Boehner's job and Cruz has taken care of Cantor. So who now has the guts to replace Cruz. Should be very interesting.


I just received an email from Daily Kos and Democracy For America to sign a petition to tell the 21 republicans to join the democrats and sign a discharge petition and go over Boehners head and vote on a clean spending bill. I think someone tried it last week and wasn't successful. Hope they try again. I would think that would be the end of Boehner, except do we want Eric Cantor as speaker?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wouln't waste 2 words on that thing, dame. I don't open anything it or LTL post.


Bratty Patty
since I know THEY are Poison, I open NOTHING that comes from any of them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> I just received an email from Daily Kos and Democracy For America to sign a petition to tell the 21 republicans to join the democrats and sign a discharge petition and go over Boehners head and vote on a clean spending bill. I think someone tried it last week and wasn't successful. Hope they try again. I would think that would be the end of Boehner, except do we want Eric Cantor as speaker?


njg
Cantor wonders what hit him. It was he who was after Boehner's job desperately and look who stepped right over Cantor, "McCarthy Cruz". That is what happens when you blindly pursue something and lose all sight of what goes on around you. The Inmates are running the GOP Asylum. Got to love it. Perhaps we should endorse McCain. There are no great choices but some are better than others. I think that McCain could find his sane self again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> It is a GREAT pleasure seeing Cantor being crushed by Cruz. Cantor has been after Boehner's job and Cruz has taken care of Cantor. So who now has the guts to replace Cruz. Should be very interesting.


No kidding, Huck. Every I see Boehner saying "NO", Cantor is always 6 inches behind him. I have often wondered if Cantor is holding a knife to his back.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I tend to think he is treating him like a ventriloquist's dummy. 


BrattyPatty said:


> No kidding, Huck. Every I see Boehner saying "NO", Cantor is always 6 inches behind him. I have often wondered if Cantor is holding a knife to his back.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No kidding, Huck. Every I see Boehner saying "NO", Cantor is always 6 inches behind him. I have often wondered if Cantor is holding a knife to his back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No kidding, Huck. Every I see Boehner saying "NO", Cantor is always 6 inches behind him. I have often wondered if Cantor is holding a knife to his back.


My, does that bring back memories!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL, great pic of the POTUS and the real POTUS, Susan.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, great pic of the POTUS and the real POTUS, Susan.


Yes the real POTUS was SATAN aka CHENEY


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes the real POTUS was SATAN aka CHENEY


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

So true ladies. And to think, we lived through that BS.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now a new Congressional challenge. I'm sick of it.



shayfaye said:


> So true ladies. And to think, we lived through that BS.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

So, how do we stop them? I, for one, am so sick of the lies and distortions that are being passed around and people believe it! That is the worst part.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

We know that most of the lies are coming from Fox, Rush and Beck, and the republicans in congress but as to how we stop them, that is a good question. I wish I knew. So many times, when I hear them tell another one, I wish I was there to tell them no, that is a lie, but I'm not so I just have to try not to watch them at all in order to save my sanity.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

It really galls me when they speak about work as though only Republicans work for a living. Despite having three chronic conditions, I manage to get up every morning and get myself off to work. I enjoy my work and have no plans to retire although I am of an age that I could. I work with plenty of Democrats who feel as I do. I am sick of their righteousness when it comes to this issue.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Be careful! No government inspection of food!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Republicans and their lies.



Bill Maher: I want to correct this one idea they have, that Americans dont like Obamacare, because I see this poll all the time. 54% of Americans are against Obamacare. Not really true, because 16% of that 54% want it to be more Left. They want single payer. So its really only 38% of the people who are on your team (Tea Party Team).

Matt Kibbe: I dont think thats right.

Bill Maher: No, that is right. Those are facts. We are not arguing opinion now. Those are the facts.

Rep. Alan Grayson: And these are people who recognize that there are fundamental, how should I put this, conflict of interest between you and your insurance company. Even if we switch to no government involvement at all, people would still get insurance and they would be in a situation where every time you needed care you would be taking money out of the pockets, the profit of your insurance company. And we havent taken a step beyond that. But Obamacare does do useful things. Its put 4 million people who are up to the age of 26 on the rolls by joining their parents plans. Its closed 3/4 of the donut hole so seniors dont have to choose between their medicines and pay their rent. It has taken 35 million people including my wife by the way, 35 million people who couldnt get insurance because of pre-existing conditions, now they can. And now, insurance companies if you have expensive care cant literally pull the plug on you when you are in a coma. Those are all good things. And those are all things that the Tea Party is desperate to eliminate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Republicans and their lies.
> 
> Bill Maher: I want to correct this one idea they have, that Americans dont like Obamacare, because I see this poll all the time. 54% of Americans are against Obamacare. Not really true, because 16% of that 54% want it to be more Left. They want single payer. So its really only 38% of the people who are on your team (Tea Party Team).
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Those Kansas republicans are trying to keep up with Texas and North Carolina. They will have the DOJ come down on them too.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/07/1245084/-Kris-Kobach-Kansas-Plans-for-a-Two-Tier-voting-System?detail=email


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

People who already have insurance are looking into this for a lower premium and finding out that they can save money.
So anyone telling you that this is not good has a little too much of the Limbaugh Liquid. 
Al, the picture you posted is scary.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> People who already have insurance are looking into this for a lower premium and finding out that they can save money.
> So anyone telling you that this is not good has a little too much of the Limbaugh Liquid.
> Al, the picture you posted is scary.


The moldy bread is kind of a joke. If it's that bad, we'll be our own inspectors, but just think what would happen if all our food and meat go uninspected.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That's what I meant by scary!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wise words


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Uh huh, on a call in the other day, right after the first of the month, a woman said that her company has had their insurance IDed by the exchange or gov't as unaffordable (otherwise known as toxic) so now she will be able to get a less expensive type through the exchange and her employer can give her a type of bonus to help pay for it. Sounds like a win/win all around. 


BrattyPatty said:


> People who already have insurance are looking into this for a lower premium and finding out that they can save money.
> So anyone telling you that this is not good has a little too much of the Limbaugh Liquid.
> Al, the picture you posted is scary.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Hadn't seen that one for a while. Thanks for posting.



alcameron said:


> Wise words


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, indeed. Another of those gov't services everyone wants and few want to pay for. 
It's probably another job that was never meant to support a family.



alcameron said:


> The moldy bread is kind of a joke. If it's that bad, we'll be our own inspectors, but just think what would happen if all our food and meat go uninspected.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There is another campaign finance law before the supreme court that would allow any amount of money to be donated by any individual, no questions asked. It will allow any billionaire to just purchase a senator or representative. Instead of the congress person having to meet with a group of billionaires, all they have to do is pick one and promise him what he wants and the money is yours. The Koch Bros gave 400 Million in the last election cycle. What does this mean for the rest of us? It means the government will be owned by the wealthy. Shutting down the government was part of the plan of the Koch Bros since Obama won. This kind of government is already visible. How many polls have you heard that tell you the majority of Americans don't approve of the shut down. Has Boehner been swayed by that? No, he is listening to whom ever it is that bought and paid for him. I pray the SCOTUS makes a smart decision in this case.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, this is just what we foresaw. It's gonna be a bumpy ride, Kids. 
To be honest, I was thinking more about an oligarchy than a plutocracy. WhatDuh! as my darling little one would say.



NJG said:


> There is another campaign finance law before the supreme court that would allow any amount of money to be donated by any individual, no questions asked. It will allow any billionaire to just purchase a senator or representative. Instead of the congress person having to meet with a group of billionaires, all they have to do is pick one and promise him what he wants and the money is yours. The Koch Bros gave 400 Million in the last election cycle. What does this mean for the rest of us? It means the government will be owned by the wealthy. Shutting down the government was part of the plan of the Koch Bros since Obama won. This kind of government is already visible. How many polls have you heard that tell you the majority of Americans don't approve of the shut down. Has Boehner been swayed by that? No, he is listening to whom ever it is that bought and paid for him. I pray the SCOTUS makes a smart decision in this case.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> There is another campaign finance law before the supreme court that would allow any amount of money to be donated by any individual, no questions asked. It will allow any billionaire to just purchase a senator or representative. Instead of the congress person having to meet with a group of billionaires, all they have to do is pick one and promise him what he wants and the money is yours. The Koch Bros gave 400 Million in the last election cycle. What does this mean for the rest of us? It means the government will be owned by the wealthy. Shutting down the government was part of the plan of the Koch Bros since Obama won. This kind of government is already visible. How many polls have you heard that tell you the majority of Americans don't approve of the shut down. Has Boehner been swayed by that? No, he is listening to whom ever it is that bought and paid for him. I pray the SCOTUS makes a smart decision in this case.


We already have a House full of repubs bought and paid for. And it's too bad, but I just don't trust the Supreme Court. Oligarchy, here we come!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. This covers the issue of Democrats vs GOP.



alcameron said:


> Wise words


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's how it's supposed to work. And none of that pre-existing condition bunk either.



jelun2 said:


> Uh huh, on a call in the other day, right after the first of the month, a woman said that her company has had their insurance IDed by the exchange or gov't as unaffordable (otherwise known as toxic) so now she will be able to get a less expensive type through the exchange and her employer can give her a type of bonus to help pay for it. Sounds like a win/win all around.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, indeed it will. 
I know that there were days when I would have been very unhappy to have to pay several hundred dollars out of pocket to get health insurance. Not that I wouldn't have wanted it, but, it would have felt like a stretch. The few times that the kids or I needed health care beyond dental I would have loved to have some, though.


damemary said:


> That's how it's supposed to work. And none of that pre-existing condition bunk either.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

While the republicans are doing everything they can to stop minorities from voting they will hire Hispanic State Directors and Hispanic Field Directors in California, Florida, New Jersey, New Mexico, Pennsylvania, Texas, and Virginia. This will be their Hispanic Engagement Staff. So there is something else Boehner has to do. The senate sent the house an immigration bill, but he won't bring that to the floor either.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Wise words


Thanks, Al.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> While the republicans are doing everything they can to stop minorities from voting they will hire Hispanic State Directors and Hispanic Field Directors in California, Florida, New Jersey, New Mexico, Pennsylvania, Texas, and Virginia. This will be their Hispanic Engagement Staff. So there is something else Boehner has to do. The senate sent the house an immigration bill, but he won't bring that to the floor either.


We have a lot of bad stuff going on and I think jelun is right we are in for a bumpy ride. I don't trust the Supreme Court at all and I think it is a big joke that the Bible quoters have no problem with the government being bought and sold to the highest bidder. They are so wrong thinking and hateful it is shocking. Where has their sense of right and wrong gone? They have no moral compass any more. Politics is their religion and they will try to get their way even if they destroy this country. I am really worried for all of us if they keep pushing this agenda and I ask myself to what end? Good night. I need to sleep. See you tomorrow. Bazinga!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, cuz those darned Latinos aren't bright enough to figure out that they are being mistreated by the right wing. 
You have to wonder who these folks think they're kidding.



NJG said:


> While the republicans are doing everything they can to stop minorities from voting they will hire Hispanic State Directors and Hispanic Field Directors in California, Florida, New Jersey, New Mexico, Pennsylvania, Texas, and Virginia. This will be their Hispanic Engagement Staff. So there is something else Boehner has to do. The senate sent the house an immigration bill, but he won't bring that to the floor either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just more insults they don't see as insults so no one else will either. Dimwits.



jelun2 said:


> Yeah, cuz those darned Latinos aren't bright enough to figure out that they are being mistreated by the right wing.
> You have to wonder who these folks think they're kidding.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The latest poll says the American people like hemorrhoids, pot holes and dog poop better than they like congress. Also included on that list of I like better than congress are the IRS cockroaches and toenail fungus. Boy how low can you get?

There are a few things rated lower than congress. They are Anthony Weiner, Honey BooBoo, Putin, ebola and heroin.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is what the president said:

"If you're in negotiations around buying somebody's house, you don't get to say, 'Well, let's talk about the price I'm going to pay, and if you don't give the price then I'm going to burn down your house.' That's not how negotiations work.... In the same way, members of Congress -- and the House Republicans in particular -- don't get to demand ransom in exchange for doing their jobs. And two of their very basic jobs are passing a budget and making sure that America is paying its bills."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am amazed that some people actually give them 30 % approval... sure those aren't numbers of Republicans?



NJG said:


> The latest poll says the American people like hemorrhoids, pot holes and dog poop better than they like congress. Also included on that list of I like better than congress are the IRS cockroaches and toenail fungus. Boy how low can you get?
> 
> There are a few things rated lower than congress. They are Anthony Weiner, Honey BooBoo, Putin, ebola and heroin.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Why are some of the republicans being so stupid about defaulting on the debt, saying it won't affect the world markets, that it might even be good for the economy. Did the last time and the decrease in our credit rating not even register with them? 
Common sense should tell you that you have to pay everybody, on time. Because the way bond owners and traders view things, if you aren't paying somebody, I could be next and they don't like that. How do these guys run their own household?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Head Start programs have been shuttered, small businesses cant get loans and hundreds of thousands of federal government employees are furloughed. But the exclusive gyms available only to members of Congress have remained open throughout the shutdown. And of course the bars and liquor stores are open for Boehner also.

A House aide confirmed to ThinkProgress that the House members gym is open. The House gym features a swimming pool, basketball courts, paddleball courts, a sauna, a steam room and flat screen TVs. While towel service is unavailable, taxpayers remain on the hook for cleaning and maintenance, which has been performed daily throughout the shutdown. There are also costs associated with the power required to heat the pools and keep the lights on.

Oh, the horror. They'll have to launder their own towels? How in the world will they manage? Apparently, the gym has been deemed essential by none other than House Speaker John Boehner. The Senate gym is also open, but the lack of towel service or perhaps janitorial service has a senator with delicate sensibilities (cough, Lindsey Graham) disturbed by the odors. Poor babies.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Someone posted that there was plenty of money left in the coffers. Maybe they honestly believe that there is plenty to pay the debt and SS and Medicare. Maybe they are hopeful that this is endtimes.



NJG said:


> Why are some of the republicans being so stupid about defaulting on the debt, saying it won't affect the world markets, that it might even be good for the economy. Did the last time and the decrease in our credit rating not even register with them?
> Common sense should tell you that you have to pay everybody, on time. Because the way bond owners and traders view things, if you aren't paying somebody, I could be next and they don't like that. How do these guys run their own household?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is about the wealthiest among us inflicting unspeakable pain upon American citizens and doing irreparable harm to the United States in order to protect their deep-pocketed interests.

It's about a child-like greed and self-serving insensitivity that the contemporary GOP has come to embrace with open arms.

It's billionaires going to war against Americans, and against America.

Anyone who is willing to spend 400 million on a campaign is willing to go to any length to destroy the rest of us. They would like there to less of us anyway, which means more for them. They have been preparing for this for a long time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is about the wealthiest among us inflicting unspeakable pain upon American citizens and doing irreparable harm to the United States in order to protect their deep-pocketed interests.
> 
> It's about a child-like greed and self-serving insensitivity that the contemporary GOP has come to embrace with open arms.
> 
> ...


Yay, Bernie. But they don't want less of us; they want more, so they can cut wages even lower and create a servant class. Unfortunately, middle-class people don't want to clean the toilets of the wealthy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Right they would rather cheat their way onto disability. Where was that, OK? 
I am of two minds about this, after all, there are lots of people in that area who have done very physical work for many years. It may be that SSA was wrong to say no the first time around, I am sure that there was some of that and some corruption. 
There are plenty of people who just couldn't face going from earning six figures to earning $600./week, no doubt.



Poor Purl said:


> Yay, Bernie. But they don't want less of us; they want more, so they can cut wages even lower and create a servant class. Unfortunately, middle-class people don't want to clean the toilets of the wealthy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Right they would rather cheat their way onto disability. Where was that, OK?


Did I say that? Or even imply it? You can usually catch my sarcasm.


> I am of two minds about this, after all, there are lots of people in that area who have done very physical work for many years. It may be that SSA was wrong to say no the first time around, I am sure that there was some of that and some corruption.
> There are plenty of people who just couldn't face going from earning six figures to earning $600./week, no doubt.


I was responding to NJG saying that they (Koch Brothers type) want there to be less of us. I do think they want more of us but only if we're much poorer, so we'll be happy to get the kind of jobs they would like us to have.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> Why are some of the republicans being so stupid about defaulting on the debt, saying it won't affect the world markets, that it might even be good for the economy. Did the last time and the decrease in our credit rating not even register with them?
> Common sense should tell you that you have to pay everybody, on time. Because the way bond owners and traders view things, if you aren't paying somebody, I could be next and they don't like that. How do these guys run their own household?


I actually think the GOP leaders DON'T believe it--they're just trying to calm the rank and file.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry, I was just off on my own little riff sparked by the middle class who won't clean toilets and that disability fraud exposure.
I am sure the Kochs would love to have a full return to plantation living and Paula Deen could be the dining overseer.



Poor Purl said:


> I was responding to NJG saying that they (Koch Brothers type) want there to be less of us. I do think they want more of us but only if we're much poorer, so we'll be happy to get the kind of jobs they would like us to have.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am amazed that some people actually give them 30 % approval... sure those aren't numbers of Republicans?


I thought they were much lower as well. This from Yahoo News:

Republicans and Congress in general have taken a public beating in the showdown, with an Associated Press-Gfk survey on Wednesday showing Congress as a whole at a rock-bottom 5 percent approval rating. More than 6 of every 10 Americans blamed Republicans for the impasse.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The graph I posted had to do with how congress was handling the government shut down with a 72% disapproval rating I heard too that congress in general has a 5% approval rating. I don't think it has been lower than that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> The graph I posted had to do with how congress was handling the government shut down with a 72% disapproval rating I heard too that congress in general has a 5% approval rating. I don't think it has been lower than that.


No, I don't think so either--but I bet it will drop even further by tomorrow! We should form a pool--how low can they go?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Broken Military Justice New York Times Editorial Board

The abusive grilling last month of a female midshipman in a case involving three former United States Naval Academy football players provided further evidence that the militarys handling of sexual assault complaints is seriously flawed. 
The woman, who has accused the three athletes of raping her at an alcohol-fueled yoga and toga party, was interrogated for about 30 hours over several days. Defense lawyers asked her questions that were irrelevant to the alleged crime and unlikely to be allowed in civilian courts, like whether she wore a bra.

Her ordeal occurred during a preliminary hearing, known as an Article 32 proceeding, that helps determine whether cases are sent to courts-martial. According to military law experts, the harsh and degrading cross-examination was not unique. 

The Joint Service Committee on Military Justice, which reviews changes to military law, has now approved a proposal that would clarify the rules for Article 32 hearings to better shield sexual assault victims from unreasonably aggressive questioning.

This would be a useful step. But more fundamental structural changes to the military justice system are required to give victims confidence that they will be treated fairly if they come forward.

One crucial change would be to give independent, professionally trained military prosecutors, not commanders with built-in conflicts of interest, the power to decide which sexual assault and other serious cases to try. Senator Kirsten Gillibrand, a Democrat of New York, has offered promising legislation that would make this change, but it has been opposed by the military brass and by Senator Carl Levin, a Michigan Democrat and the chairman of the Senate Armed Services Committee, who favors less sweeping reform.

Ms. Gillibrand now plans to offer her bill has an amendment when the military spending bill reaches the floor for a vote.

Support for her approach is building. Far from stripping commanders of accountability, as some critics have suggested, removing prosecution decisions in sexual assault and other serious crimes from the chain of command would not undermine discipline or end commanders responsibility to set the proper climate.

On the contrary, as Brig. Gen. Loree Sutton of the Army has noted, the bill would remove conflicts of interest inherent in the current system. General Sutton is one of three retired generals who recently endorsed the Gillibrand measure, which has also won support from the Defense Advisory Committee on Women in the Services, an influential policy group, and an increasing number of senators. Forty-six members of the Senate now endorse the bill, including eight Republicans and 16 of 20 women.

All this is making Mr. Levin, Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel and other opponents of the change, look increasingly behind the curve. It remains to be seen whether this needed shake-up of military justice will pass the full Senate and then survive negotiations with the House. But, for the moment at least, momentum is moving in the right direction.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, I don't think so either--but I bet it will drop even further by tomorrow! We should form a pool--how low can they go?


Maybe later I will check with Nate Silver to see if he is doing any type of figure on this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I thought they were much lower as well. This from Yahoo News:
> 
> Republicans and Congress in general have taken a public beating in the showdown, with an Associated Press-Gfk survey on Wednesday showing Congress as a whole at a rock-bottom 5 percent approval rating. More than 6 of every 10 Americans blamed Republicans for the impasse.


Shemal, you are more than brilliant with numbers! Exactly what percentage of a person is more than one that counts in this poll you quoted? i.e. 'more than 6 of every 10 people'

Is that the upper portion of a person or the lower portion, a quarter or just the extremities dear Susan? Is it perhaps a whole person, which would be seven Americans, or maybe two more to make eight?

My goodness, you really, really, really need help with numbers. Perhaps you can turn to your young son for help with simple math and percentages.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Maybe later I will check with Nate Silver to see if he is doing any type of figure on this.


I'm figuring 3%--one percentage point each for Thursday and Friday, and some kind of resolution (hopefully!) on Saturday.
Hmmm...that poses another interesting question--once this thing is settled, how far can the approval rating rise? Will they ever top about 15% again?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry; I'm trying not to read or respond to your messages, but this is about the most ignorant I've seen lately. If you don't know what "more than 6 out of every 10" means, then you surely can't manage to figure out knitting gauge. I'm sure you think you're being funny; if so, then your sense of humor is as lacking as your sense of arithmetic. In fact, using the word "sense" when talking about you is an oxymoron.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Shemal, you are more than brilliant with numbers! Exactly what percentage of a person is more than one that counts in this poll you quoted? i.e. 'more than 6 of every 10 people'
> 
> Is that the upper portion of a person or the lower portion, a quarter or just the extremities dear Susan? Is it perhaps a whole person, which would be seven Americans, or maybe two more to make eight?
> 
> My goodness, you really, really, really need help with numbers. Perhaps you can turn to your young son for help with simple math and percentages.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry; I'm trying not to read or respond to your messages, but this is about the most ignorant I've seen lately. If you don't know what "more than 6 out of every 10" means, then you surely can't manage to figure out knitting gauge. I'm sure you think you're being funny; if so, then your sense of humor is as lacking as your sense of arithmetic. In fact, using the word "sense" when talking about you is an oxymoron.


I get to one of those comments and just roll my eyes and move on. There is no way to figure it out.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm figuring 3%--one percentage point each for Thursday and Friday, and some kind of resolution (hopefully!) on Saturday.
> Hmmm...that poses another interesting question--once this thing is settled, how far can the approval rating rise? Will they ever top about 15% again?


If this goes on much longer, I'll bet they hit 0. Maybe that is what they are trying for.

Time to go make a zucchini quiche for supper. Later ladies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shemal, you are more than brilliant with numbers! Exactly what percentage of a person is more than one that counts in this poll you quoted? i.e. 'more than 6 of every 10 people'
> 
> Is that the upper portion of a person or the lower portion, a quarter or just the extremities dear Susan? Is it perhaps a whole person, which would be seven Americans, or maybe two more to make eight?
> 
> My goodness, you really, really, really need help with numbers. Perhaps you can turn to your young son for help with simple math and percentages.


If you have a problem with the numbers, Cherf, I suggest you take it up with Yahoo news--they're quoted verbatim.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry; I'm trying not to read or respond to your messages, but this is about the most ignorant I've seen lately. If you don't know what "more than 6 out of every 10" means, then you surely can't manage to figure out knitting gauge. I'm sure you think you're being funny; if so, then your sense of humor is as lacking as your sense of arithmetic. In fact, using the word "sense" when talking about you is an oxymoron.


Yes, it is ignorant, Purl. Just her attempt to show me up, but the joke's on her--I simply cut and pasted the info off Yahoo News.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> If this goes on much longer, I'll bet they hit 0. Maybe that is what they are trying for.
> 
> Time to go make a zucchini quiche for supper. Later ladies.


Bye, NJG.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nope, there isn't any way for some of those statements to compute. There does come a time for each for each of us when that darned button just POPs!


NJG said:


> I get to one of those comments and just roll my eyes and move on. There is no way to figure it out.


LOL, a little edit goes a long way!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, it is ignorant, Purl. Just her attempt to show me up, but the joke's on her--I simply cut and pasted the info off Yahoo News.


Of course you did, you cannot think for yourself or form a logical opinion for discussion.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course you did, you cannot think for yourself or form a logical opinion for discussion.


Face it, Cherf--you goofed big time (again). Gotcha!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmmm, maybe not personality disorder. Maybe manic stage off the meds. That sleep deprivation...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Face it, Cherf--you goofed big time (again). Gotcha!


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Hmmm, maybe not personality disorder. Maybe manic stage off the meds. That sleep deprivation...


That would be my diagnosis. Along with some kind of developmental disorder.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Face it, Cherf--you goofed big time (again). Gotcha!


Shemal, Shemal, Shemal,

You copy a Yahoo author's quote, cannot form nor use a personal logical thought, and that 'gets' me?

You're dumber than I even realized.

Got it?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Is someone saying they don't know what Yahoo News is?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Is someone saying they don't know what Yahoo News is?


Apparently so, Jelun. We're dealing with one strange lady here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Now presenting some serious delusions of grandeur...

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/10/truckers-protest-convoy-or-con-98008.html

Sometimes ya feel like a nut... 
For anyone who is interested in this story. Raw Story has a stream of a radio show that the head of this organization did. I have to warn you the language is REALLY bad. 
That's one of the reasons I didn't post Raw Story here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Out of touch much? Ah what that beltway does to the soul.



NJG said:


> Head Start programs have been shuttered, small businesses cant get loans and hundreds of thousands of federal government employees are furloughed. But the exclusive gyms available only to members of Congress have remained open throughout the shutdown. And of course the bars and liquor stores are open for Boehner also.
> 
> A House aide confirmed to ThinkProgress that the House members gym is open. The House gym features a swimming pool, basketball courts, paddleball courts, a sauna, a steam room and flat screen TVs. While towel service is unavailable, taxpayers remain on the hook for cleaning and maintenance, which has been performed daily throughout the shutdown. There are also costs associated with the power required to heat the pools and keep the lights on.
> 
> Oh, the horror. They'll have to launder their own towels? How in the world will they manage? Apparently, the gym has been deemed essential by none other than House Speaker John Boehner. The Senate gym is also open, but the lack of towel service or perhaps janitorial service has a senator with delicate sensibilities (cough, Lindsey Graham) disturbed by the odors. Poor babies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shemal, you are more than brilliant with numbers! Exactly what percentage of a person is more than one that counts in this poll you quoted? i.e. 'more than 6 of every 10 people'
> 
> Is that the upper portion of a person or the lower portion, a quarter or just the extremities dear Susan? Is it perhaps a whole person, which would be seven Americans, or maybe two more to make eight?
> 
> My goodness, you really, really, really need help with numbers. Perhaps you can turn to your young son for help with simple math and percentages.


You need help in every department. Throwing other people's kids into your posts again, Beezelbub?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just tuning out all they're saying. They didn't make any sense at the beginning, now that they're desperate, it's too crazy for me.

Just hoping they don't force default. Their money is at stake too now. That will tell us what they truly believe.



jelun2 said:


> Someone posted that there was plenty of money left in the coffers. Maybe they honestly believe that there is plenty to pay the debt and SS and Medicare. Maybe they are hopeful that this is endtimes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, the ones with billions have even more at risk in default debacle. I'm hoping they will cave at the last minute.



NJG said:


> This is about the wealthiest among us inflicting unspeakable pain upon American citizens and doing irreparable harm to the United States in order to protect their deep-pocketed interests.
> 
> It's about a child-like greed and self-serving insensitivity that the contemporary GOP has come to embrace with open arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Granted, but maybe the middle class would like to put an exploding surprise in the toilets of the wealthy. Why wait for April Fool?



Poor Purl said:


> Yay, Bernie. But they don't want less of us; they want more, so they can cut wages even lower and create a servant class. Unfortunately, middle-class people don't want to clean the toilets of the wealthy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Did you see the clip of Rand Paul walking up to Mitch McConnell? He asked if Mitch had a minute. Mitch said"Yeah, but I'm wired up here." Paul continues to talk and says" I really think we can win this thing."
Now, wouldn't you think if someone says they are wired up that the other guy would would wait? I think it was deliberate on their part. Maybe a little reassurance to the Koch Bros?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Great point, damemary, if the righties are still cheering on 10/29 about how wonderful the shutdown is we can be sure of their integrity.



damemary said:


> I'm just tuning out all they're saying. They didn't make any sense at the beginning, now that they're desperate, it's too crazy for me.
> 
> Just hoping they don't force default. Their money is at stake too now. That will tell us what they truly believe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course you did, you cannot think for yourself or form a logical opinion for discussion.


And you can? pffftt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts. When you are in your 50-60's.....health is deteriorating......no jobs to be had in the 300 mile radius....I can see why they look at SS Disability. $1200 appx is not a princely sum to live on.....but if it's the only choice, it probably looks pretty good. Not pretty, but probably real. I think most of those people would prefer to have a decent paying career than live on Disability.



jelun2 said:


> Right they would rather cheat their way onto disability. Where was that, OK?
> I am of two minds about this, after all, there are lots of people in that area who have done very physical work for many years. It may be that SSA was wrong to say no the first time around, I am sure that there was some of that and some corruption.
> There are plenty of people who just couldn't face going from earning six figures to earning $600./week, no doubt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I actually think the GOP leaders DON'T believe it--they're just trying to calm the rank and file.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Limbo time.



susanmos2000 said:


> No, I don't think so either--but I bet it will drop even further by tomorrow! We should form a pool--how low can they go?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed.



NJG said:


> Broken Military Justice New York Times Editorial Board
> 
> The abusive grilling last month of a female midshipman in a case involving three former United States Naval Academy football players provided further evidence that the militarys handling of sexual assault complaints is seriously flawed.
> The woman, who has accused the three athletes of raping her at an alcohol-fueled yoga and toga party, was interrogated for about 30 hours over several days. Defense lawyers asked her questions that were irrelevant to the alleged crime and unlikely to be allowed in civilian courts, like whether she wore a bra.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Picking at details and missing the point. Cherf, don't you ever try anything new?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Shemal, you are more than brilliant with numbers! Exactly what percentage of a person is more than one that counts in this poll you quoted? i.e. 'more than 6 of every 10 people'
> 
> Is that the upper portion of a person or the lower portion, a quarter or just the extremities dear Susan? Is it perhaps a whole person, which would be seven Americans, or maybe two more to make eight?
> 
> My goodness, you really, really, really need help with numbers. Perhaps you can turn to your young son for help with simple math and percentages.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry; I'm trying not to read or respond to your messages, but this is about the most ignorant I've seen lately. If you don't know what "more than 6 out of every 10" means, then you surely can't manage to figure out knitting gauge. I'm sure you think you're being funny; if so, then your sense of humor is as lacking as your sense of arithmetic. In fact, using the word "sense" when talking about you is an oxymoron.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And she NEVER admits it. Watch her get defensive and lash back at everyone else. This is fun. Cherf the Smurf.



susanmos2000 said:


> Face it, Cherf--you goofed big time (again). Gotcha!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure sounds like it to me. Cherf the Smurf.



jelun2 said:


> Is someone saying they don't know what Yahoo News is?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And she NEVER admits it. Watch her get defensive and lash back at everyone else. This is fun. Cherf the Smurf.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It will be the first to find mistakes and chide the person who makes them. Not once since it's return to KP has it ever admitted to a mistake. I have seen it blame it's keyboard, but NEVER admit it was wrong.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Their devotion to their ignorance?

Seems like there should be a way to pull the plug on Congress when there is gridlock like this causing great damage to the country. If there isn't now, I predict it will come up soon.



jelun2 said:


> Great point, damemary, if the righties are still cheering on 10/29 about how wonderful the shutdown is we can be sure of their integrity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Why do the righties here claim that there is no Tea Party Caucus? That the congressmen or senator is endorsed by them only. Did not Michele Bachmann claim to be head of this Tea Party? Hmmm.....


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Do I dare watch Deb Stabenow's discussion with Senator Cruz?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

There were all those organizations targeted by the IRS... Tea Party this, Tea Party that...



BrattyPatty said:


> Why do the righties here claim that there is no Tea Party Caucus? That the congressmen or senator is endorsed by them only. Did not Michele Bachmann claim to be head of this Tea Party? Hmmm.....


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not unsympathetic, however, lots of people have to suck it up and just get down there and as was said clean those toilets. Nobody likes working for next to nothing. 
I see lots of men gathered at that day labor place down the street and around the corner...4:30 AM looking for work at minimum wage. Many of those men appear to be in their 50s and darned happy to get work.




damemary said:


> My thoughts. When you are in your 50-60's.....health is deteriorating......no jobs to be had in the 300 mile radius....I can see why they look at SS Disability. $1200 appx is not a princely sum to live on.....but if it's the only choice, it probably looks pretty good. Not pretty, but probably real. I think most of those people would prefer to have a decent paying career than live on Disability.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes , there are those who are bilking the system. I would hate to see those that really are disabled get dropped because they are on another witch hunt to defund the cheaters.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Now presenting some serious delusions of grandeur...
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2013/10/truckers-protest-convoy-or-con-98008.html
> 
> ...


Checked out the link--yes, these folks are certifiably nuts. I especially love their plan to "arrest" congressmen--and the righties are still swearing up and down that they aren't terrorists?
Frankly, I'm amazed at how quickly this disaster has turned so many virtuous (in their own minds) conservative Americans into proud and self-righteous lawbreakers. For so long they've played up their good citizenship and willingness to follow the rules--now they're keeping their businesses on federal lands open against government orders, forcing their way in to national parks and monuments, crashing barriers and yellow tape lines. I guess they still mean all that law-and-order stuff--but only as long as the rules are written by one of their own Party members.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Checked out the link--yes, these folks are certifiably nuts. I especially love their plan to "arrest" congressmen--and the righties are still swearing up and down that they aren't terrorists?
> Frankly, I'm amazed at how quickly this disaster has turned so many virtuous (in their own minds) conservative Americans into proud and self-righteous lawbreakers. For so long they've played up their good citizenship and willingness to follow the rules--now they're keeping their businesses on federal lands open against government orders, forcing their way in to national parks and monuments, crashing barriers and yellow tape lines. I guess they still mean all that law-and-order stuff--but only as long as the rules are written by one of their own Party members.


It's those dam ed liberals I tell ya.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In tight labor markets, they won't hire you for something you are 'over-qualified' for......or if you've been out of work for a 'long time.'

As you may have guessed, I am familiar with a particular area of the county, Rust Belt. Moved away many years ago, but know people who wouldn't leave because of family, or because they owned homes they couldn't sell or rent. Just my perspective.



jelun2 said:


> I am not unsympathetic, however, lots of people have to suck it up and just get down there and as was said clean those toilets. Nobody likes working for next to nothing.
> I see lots of men gathered at that day labor place down the street and around the corner...4:30 AM looking for work at minimum wage. Many of those men appear to be in their 50s and darned happy to get work.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you see the clip of Rand Paul walking up to Mitch McConnell? He asked if Mitch had a minute. Mitch said"Yeah, but I'm wired up here." Paul continues to talk and says" I really think we can win this thing."
> Now, wouldn't you think if someone says they are wired up that the other guy would would wait? I think it was deliberate on their part. Maybe a little reassurance to the Koch Bros?


Yes and they both kind of whispered so we wouldn't hear. Hey, but you're wired!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies - I see the crazies are getting even more bizarre. Who would have thought it was possible. They are at loose ends and don't seem to know which way is up anymore. I am not usually at a loss for words but I guess I have never seen a group of people in my country ever carry on as they are and they don't seem to have a clue what fools they are making of themselves not to mention the harm they are causing so many.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shemal, Shemal, Shemal,
> 
> You copy a Yahoo author's quote, cannot form nor use a personal logical thought, and that 'gets' me?
> 
> ...


Wow, you have lost it haven't you? I knew you would. You can't even put together a coherent sentence any longer. You are the tin man, Sharky, Cheryl, Cherf and now KPG. I guess it got to be too much for you keeping all those multiples under control for so long. You've gone the way of all your other former selves and the way of what used to be the GOP, right down the sewer pipe where all smelly, useless stuff belongs. Dumber then a stump but not as useful and I never knew a stump that lied as much as you have. Bye Bye :thumbdown:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, and I can even still call those things reasons and not excuses with a straight face. 
It's just a choice, I guess, and nameless faces of people who opted for this disability choice or even the early retirement option just seem stupid to me. These people are stuck now that things are improving with years of slim options to improve their position.



damemary said:


> In tight labor markets, they won't hire you for something you are 'over-qualified' for......or if you've been out of work for a 'long time.'
> 
> As you may have guessed, I am familiar with a particular area of the county, Rust Belt. Moved away many years ago, but know people who wouldn't leave because of family, or because they owned homes they couldn't sell or rent. Just my perspective.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right, of course.



jelun2 said:


> Yes, and I can even still call those things reasons and not excuses with a straight face.
> It's just a choice, I guess, and nameless faces of people who opted for this disability choice or even the early retirement option just seem stupid to me. These people are stuck now that things are improving with years of slim options to improve their position.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Who knows if I am right, it is an opinion based on years of limited choices. There was a time when I could have gone the disability route, I just couldn't do it. 


damemary said:


> You're right, of course.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Ladies - I see the crazies are getting even more bizarre. Who would have thought it was possible. They are at loose ends and don't seem to know which way is up anymore. I am not usually at a loss for words but I guess I have never seen a group of people in my country ever carry on as they are and they don't seem to have a clue what fools they are making of themselves not to mention the harm they are causing so many.


I don't think they care what harm they are causing until there is an out cry from the public like there was for the death benefit for our soldiers that had been killed. Then they try to fix just that one issue. Why can't they have feeling for everyone like that. In Iowa the Herbert Hoover birth place is closed and the businesses around the area have seen a 75% drop in business income. It isn't just the people that have lost their jobs that are hurting.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Our federal government is being held hostage by a band of Republican extremists who want to radically re-shape our country.

While Republicans have made high-profile attempts to defund President Obamas signature health care law, thats not their only target. 

50 House Republicans, led by Rep. Reid Ribble of Wisconsin, just sent a letter to Speaker Boehner urging him to make cuts to Social Security benefits before the debt ceiling is raised and our government re-opened.

And yesterday morning, Paul Ryan published an op-ed asking for the same thing: Cuts to Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid in exchange for an increase to the debt ceiling.

This is ludicrous.

Rep. Ribbles ideas about Social Security reads like a wish list straight out of Romney/Ryans play book:

Raising the retirement age
Slashing annual cost of living adjustments through a new formula known as Chained CPI
Means testing for Social Security recipients

Cutting benefits for those most in need is outrageous enough. Demanding them as a precondition for funding the government and ensuring we dont default on our national debt obligations is both reckless and irresponsible.

We cant let them get away with it. 
Our Social Security system needs to be expanded, not cut. Cost of living adjustments already struggle to keep up with the rising costs that seniors face every day. If these Ribble Republicans get their way, everyone who receives Social Security now, or who will receive it in the future, will see less and less in return for what they paid in over their lives.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Our federal government is being held hostage by a band of Republican extremists who want to radically re-shape our country.
> 
> While Republicans have made high-profile attempts to defund President Obamas signature health care law, thats not their only target.
> 
> ...


I was in the car so I was not able to pay full attention to the news that I thought was telling me that Speaker Boehner has sent out a message (or trial balloon or sneaker full of dog poo) saying that the Repulicans will provide enough votes to raise the debt ceiling for a few weeks *if* President Obama agrees to link the ACA and the budget negotiations?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> I don't think they care what harm they are causing until there is an out cry from the public like there was for the death benefit for our soldiers that had been killed. Then they try to fix just that one issue. Why can't they have feeling for everyone like that. In Iowa the Herbert Hoover birth place is closed and the businesses around the area have seen a 75% drop in business income. It isn't just the people that have lost their jobs that are hurting.


The Tea Party supported folks are doing exactly what they were sent to DC to do, lower everyone's view of government to such a low level that we would all want to dismantle the safety nets, the departments that regulate business and help people, and just let those smart people, they must be smarter than the rest of us they run businesses, make all the decisions for the nation. 
What is good for GM is good for...
GE, we bring good things to life. 
DuPont's better living through chemistry
You know that they know what is good for us.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I was in the car so I was not able to pay full attention to the news that I thought was telling me that Speaker Boehner has sent out a message (or trial balloon or sneaker full of dog poo) saying that the Repulicans will provide enough votes to raise the debt ceiling for a few weeks *if* President Obama agrees to link the ACA and the budget negotiations?


I'm not sure what was all in their request, but Obama said no. They were going to raise the debt ceiling, but they weren't going to open up the government. I think they were going to raise the debt ceiling for 6 weeks. Then we have to do this all again. They are nuts. The republicans had a meeting with President Obama at the White House for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There is a new fast food place opened up in Michigan called MOO, Cluck, Moo that started out paying 12 an hour and when some workers for places like McDonalds started to picket for 15, they decided that was a good thing for them to do so they raised to 15 an hour. They want to open more stores and I think they said they were going to open 2 in Detroit. He said they were selling quality food, they sell a $3 hamburger, and they are making a profit. He said they are getting lots of calls from people wanting them to open a store in their town.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

How nice is that?



NJG said:


> There is a new fast food place opened up in Michigan called MOO, Cluck, Moo that started out paying 12 an hour and when some workers for places like McDonalds started to picket for 15, they decided that was a good thing for them to do so they raised to 15 an hour. They want to open more stores and I think they said they were going to open 2 in Detroit. He said they were selling quality food, they sell a $3 hamburger, and they are making a profit. He said they are getting lots of calls from people wanting them to open a store in their town.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Short video from World War II veteran.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The other side of the coin. 
Jon Stossel was interviewing people either outside a welfare office or a day labor outlet, I am not sure which. 
His telling questions were "do you have a TV and an AC?" Geez Louise. 
Of course, Elizabeth Hasselhoff had to jump in with comments about entitlements.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/10/10/fox-news-hasselbeck-calls-air-conditioning-the-ugly-side-of-welfare/

Going to nap so I can see this.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Short video from World War II veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Geez Louise is right. How dare the people on welfare try to live a relatively normal life? Air conditioning is much cheaper than it used to be, and you can get a tv for under $100 (new, that is). I'm surprised she isn't complaining that they actually buy new clothes; they can get used clothes for much less.


jelun2 said:


> The other side of the coin.
> Jon Stossel was interviewing people either outside a welfare office or a day labor outlet, I am not sure which.
> His telling questions were "do you have a TV and an AC?" Geez Louise.
> Of course, Elizabeth Hasselhoff had to jump in with comments about entitlements.
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Geez Louise is right. How dare the people on welfare try to live a relatively normal life? Air conditioning is much cheaper than it used to be, and you can get a tv for under $100 (new, that is). I'm surprised she isn't complaining that they actually buy new clothes; they can get used clothes for much less.


Do people really think that AC and a TV are luxuries?
I have lived in spots where if I didn't have some sort of hook up for reception I got snow and voice. Now I could live with that, how about a family with a couple of kids, though? It isn't bad enough to have no money for fun you have to do without TV as well? 
And AC? Live on the 5th floor and have windows that open 2 inches with grates with no air. That would be horrendous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Do people really think that AC and a TV are luxuries?
> I have lived in spots where if I didn't have some sort of hook up for reception I got snow and voice. Now I could live with that, how about a family with a couple of kids, though? It isn't bad enough to have no money for fun you have to do without TV as well?
> And AC? Live on the 5th floor and have windows that open 2 inches with grates with no air. That would be horrendous.


Elizabeth Hasselbeck thinks those are luxuries. She might as well have said "Let them eat cake." Of course, if her driver didn't show up one day and she had to take a taxi to work, she'd scream bloody murder.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Elizabeth Hasselbeck thinks those are luxuries. She might as well have said "Let them eat cake." Of course, if her driver didn't show up one day and she had to take a taxi to work, she'd scream bloody murder.


Elizabeth frequently speaks of the lessons she wants to teach her children. Perhaps they should do without central air for a summer or two to build character. 
Elizabeth and her cohosts should give up AC in the studio as a good will gesture. 
I have done my part, I never watch them or Fox...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Was that the same Elizabeth Hasselbeck that was on the View?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Was that the same Elizabeth Hasselbeck that was on the View?


Yes, Ma'am. It seems that now she has free rein to be a nutty as she needs to be.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I loved the comment that Elizabeth Hasselbeck was the ugly side of freedom of speech. Hilarious and true!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> I loved the comment that Elizabeth Hasselbeck was the ugly side of freedom of speech. Hilarious and true!!!


The ugly side is so true. Important that we have it just so we can see how some married to a lousy pro ball player can forget where she came from and why she can only get a job at fixed noise.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

One day a florist went to a barber for a haircut. After the cut, he
asked about his bill, and the barber replied, 'I cannot accept money
from you, I'm doing community service this week.'
The florist was pleased and left the shop.
When the barber went to open his shop the next morning, there was a
'thank you' card and a dozen roses waiting for him at his door.
Later, a cop comes in for a haircut, and when he tries to pay his bill,

the barber again replied, 'I cannot accept money from you, I'm doing
community service this week.' The cop was happy and left the shop.
The next morning when the barber went to open up, there was a 'thank
you' card and a dozen doughnuts waiting for him at his door.
Then a Member of Congress came in for a haircut, and when he went to
pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I cannot accept money from
you. I'm doing community service this week.' The Member of Congress
was very happy and left the shop.
The next morning, when the barber went to open up, there were a dozen
Members of Congress lined up waiting for a free haircut.
And that, my friends, illustrates the fundamental difference between
the citizens of our country and the politicians who run it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The next morning, when the barber went to open up, there were a dozen
> Members of Congress lined up waiting for a free haircut.
> And that, my friends, illustrates the fundamental difference between
> the citizens of our country and the politicians who run it.


Wonderful joke, NJG


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> One day a florist went to a barber for a haircut. After the cut, he
> asked about his bill, and the barber replied, 'I cannot accept money
> from you, I'm doing community service this week.'
> The florist was pleased and left the shop.
> ...


Loved this one NJG. So true.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The other side of the coin.
> Jon Stossel was interviewing people either outside a welfare office or a day labor outlet, I am not sure which.
> His telling questions were "do you have a TV and an AC?" Geez Louise.
> Of course, Elizabeth Hasselhoff had to jump in with comments about entitlements.
> ...


That is just what you expect from Fox Lies. They have no compassion Stossel and Hasselbeck are just like Mitt Romney, completely out of touch with the real world. I'll bet he never questions big business about corporate welfare, which I am sure there is a lot more of than social welfare. Did he ask the people if they were "Bush" phones? If you live in an apartment, AC probably came with it. Romney thought people without insurance lived in apartments, cause he said if they they had a heart attack the ambulance would pick them up at their "apartment" and take them to the hospital so they got care. 
I've said before that the right groups everyone together. If you are on welfare, you immediately loose at least half of your self worth. If you also have AC and a phone, you are going down hill fast. I heard some republican complaining at one point that those people weren't so bad off, they even had refrigerators. Wish I could remember who that was.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> That is just what you expect from Fox Lies. They have no compassion Stossel and Hasselbeck are just like Mitt Romney, completely out of touch with the real world. I'll bet he never questions big business about corporate welfare, which I am sure there is a lot more of than social welfare. Did he ask the people if they were "Bush" phones? If you live in an apartment, AC probably came with it. Romney thought people without insurance lived in apartments, cause he said if they they had a heart attack the ambulance would pick them up at their "apartment" and take them to the hospital so they got care.
> I've said before that the right groups everyone together. If you are on welfare, you immediately loose at least half of your self worth. If you also have AC and a phone, you are going down hill fast. I heard some republican complaining at one point that those people weren't so bad off, they even had refrigerators. Wish I could remember who that was.


I don't remember this guy, but I recall a politician who went to Guantanamo on some "fact-finding" mission and came back with a menu, complaining about the great meals the prisoners were getting. Which must be why there have been so many hunger strikes there.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't remember this guy, but I recall a politician who went to Guantanamo on some "fact-finding" mission and came back with a menu, complaining about the great meals the prisoners were getting. Which must be why there have been so many hunger strikes there.


Well, of course, those prisoners should be happy to be our guests. They get 3 "good" meals a day and medical care and cloths and a bed to sleep in. What more could they want. Just like those welfare people. They all need to suffer more than they are. Do all republicans really feel this way and there are just a few idiots that actually say it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't remember this guy, but I recall a politician who went to Guantanamo on some "fact-finding" mission and came back with a menu, complaining about the great meals the prisoners were getting. Which must be why there have been so many hunger strikes there.


Yep--these fiends are living in the lap of luxury. 
:hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep--these fiends are living in the lap of luxury.
> :hunf:


A little piece of heaven.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> That is just what you expect from Fox Lies. They have no compassion Stossel and Hasselbeck are just like Mitt Romney, completely out of touch with the real world. I'll bet he never questions big business about corporate welfare, which I am sure there is a lot more of than social welfare. Did he ask the people if they were "Bush" phones? If you live in an apartment, AC probably came with it. Romney thought people without insurance lived in apartments, cause he said if they they had a heart attack the ambulance would pick them up at their "apartment" and take them to the hospital so they got care.
> 
> I've said before that the right groups everyone together. If you are on welfare, you immediately loose at least half of your self worth. If you also have AC and a phone, you are going down hill fast. I heard some republican complaining at one point that those people weren't so bad off, they even had refrigerators. Wish I could remember who that was.


That apartment/AC connection was one I had made, NJG, even here in New England where summers and need are relatively short air conditioning has been common place since the late '60s. 
I didn't come up with a pol making the comment about fridges. I did find this, however...

http://angryblacklady.com/2011/08/18/the-daily-show-on-class-warfare-poor-people-have-refrigerators-shock-horror/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That apartment/AC connection was one I had made, NJG, even here in New England where summers and need are relatively short air conditioning has been common place since the late '60s.
> I didn't come up with a pol making the comment about fridges. I did find this, however...
> 
> http://angryblacklady.com/2011/08/18/the-daily-show-on-class-warfare-poor-people-have-refrigerators-shock-horror/


It's wonderful to see Ann Coulter and Bill O'Reilly, and Sen. John Kyl, delivering the Sermon on the Mount. These people have no shame.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That apartment/AC connection was one I had made, NJG, even here in New England where summers and need are relatively short air conditioning has been common place since the late '60s.
> I didn't come up with a pol making the comment about fridges. I did find this, however...
> 
> http://angryblacklady.com/2011/08/18/the-daily-show-on-class-warfare-poor-people-have-refrigerators-shock-horror/


Hilarious, Jelun! Thanks for the link.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep--these fiends are living in the lap of luxury.
> :hunf:


Hairy cells those guys have. All that white with nothing to make it interesting. I'm surprised the blue blanket is allowed. That cell looks like a form of torture. Make sure inmates have nothing to look at that might give some comfort, and then wait 'til they break. There have been a lot of suicides at Gitmo.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Hairy cells those guys have. All that white with nothing to make it interesting. I'm surprised the blue blanket is allowed. That cell looks like a form of torture. Make sure inmates have nothing to look at that might give some comfort, and then wait 'til they break. There have been a lot of suicides at Gitmo.


It's easy to see why. It's one thing to be tried, convicted, and left to sit out the days of one's sentence...quite another to never be sentenced or even charged, but imprisoned in a sort of limbo that could stretch 10/30/50 years--or perhaps forever.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I know this is minute in the grand scheme of things, I would never heat a cold meal up in one of those styrofoam containers. I wonder if we are facilitating the development of cancer on top of everything else we are torturing these illegally held prisoners with?


susanmos2000 said:


> Yep--these fiends are living in the lap of luxury.
> :hunf:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's easy to see why. It's one thing to be tick be tried, convicted, and left to sit out the days of one's sentence...quite another to never be sentenced or even charged, but imprisoned in a sort of limbo that could stretch 10/30/50 years--or perhaps forever.


Guantanemo is terrible blot on our reputation. I'm ashamed of my own country for having such a place. The prisoners there should either be put into whatever justice system of ours applies to their supposed crimes or repatriated, and subjected to the justice of their own countries if they have broken any laws of same.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I know this is minute in the grand scheme of things, I would never heat a cold meal up in one of those styrofoam containers. I wonder if we are facilitating the development of cancer on top of everything else we are torturing these illegally held prisoners with?


We didn't hesitate to torture the Gitmo prisoners. If we could do that, we could do anything to those prisoners.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I know this is minute in the grand scheme of things, I would never heat a cold meal up in one of those styrofoam containers. I wonder if we are facilitating the development of cancer on top of everything else we are torturing these illegally held prisoners with?


Well, that would solve the problem of what to do with these guys, right? Not trying to sound flip--I think we honestly are at a loss as to how to deal with that place and its inmates. One of my major beefs with Obama is that he swore his Administration would shut Gitmo down, and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Guantanemo is terrible blot on our reputation. I'm ashamed of my own country for having such a place. The prisoners there should either be put into whatever justice system of ours applies to their supposed crimes or repatriated, and subjected to the justice of their own countries if they have broken any laws of same.


Agree 100%--either charge or release them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, that would solve the problem of what to do with these guys, right? Not trying to sound flip--I think we honestly are at a loss as to how to deal with that place and its inmates. One of my major beefs with Obama is that he swore his Administration would shut Gitmo down, and it hasn't happened yet.


It's definitely a blot on his administration.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree 100%--either charge or release them.


It seems like a really simple solution. Some will say that repatriating any of them will add more terrorosts to the mix, terrorists who may be admired in their own countries and have experience and motive to do their worst, but I don't think that's what's important. Terrorists and terrorism are alive and well all over the world and a few more, even sophisticated, experienced, popular ones won't change that. I agree, this is something that really ticks me off about Obama's campaign promises. he didn't open the place, but he certainly could shut it down.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It seems like a really simple solution. Some will say that repatriating any of them will add more terrorosts to the mix, terrorists who may be admired in their own countries and have experience and motive to do their worst, but I don't think that's what's important. Terrorists and terrorism are alive and well all over the world and a few more, even sophisticated, experienced, popular ones won't change that. I agree, this is something that really ticks me off about Obama's campaign promises. he didn't open the place, but he certainly could shut it down.


Yes--unless we're planning to execute them, or hold them until they die of natural causes, they'll have to be released sometime. And the longer they stew in there, the more they'll come to hate us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--unless we're planning to execute them, or hold them until they die of natural causes, they'll have to be released sometime. And the longer they stew in there, the more they'll come to hate us.


The longer they're there, the more some people in other parts of the world will hate us, too. Those prisoners don't even have to be repatriated to help terrorists in their won countries. They do that merely by being imprisoned. I'll bet we're just barely observing the Geneva Conventions except for that little matter of torturing those prisoners. At some point we even gave them the Koran. Big mistake, of course, as they have the solace of their religion as a result.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That apartment/AC connection was one I had made, NJG, even here in New England where summers and need are relatively short air conditioning has been common place since the late '60s.
> I didn't come up with a pol making the comment about fridges. I did find this, however...
> 
> http://angryblacklady.com/2011/08/18/the-daily-show-on-class-warfare-poor-people-have-refrigerators-shock-horror/


That was awesome. I love John Stewart and try to watch him as often as I can. For some reason I keep thinking Mike Huckabee made the refrigerator comment, but I couldn't find any reference to it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe you heard him refer to this poll?
Mike Huckabee is one who would think that people shouldn't be able to have any food to refrigerate.



NJG said:


> That was awesome. I love John Stewart and try to watch him as often as I can. For some reason I keep thinking Mike Huckabee made the refrigerator comment, but I couldn't find any reference to it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Geez! I have to run around to too many threads to read everything! Such a chore!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, and if I keep a tab up for each I get confused about where I am without even leaving the comfort of my office chair.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, and if I keep a tab up for each I get confused about where I am without even leaving the comfort of my office chair.


I know the feeling, and I don't like it!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I just found some chicken in my freezer that was packaged at one of the plants that sent out the salmonella. I've decided to boil the heck out of it and give it to one of my dogs. Maybe.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It really should be safe so long as it is well cooked. It does seem like a real shame to waste it.


alcameron said:


> I just found some chicken in my freezer that was packaged at one of the plants that sent out the salmonella. I've decided to boil the heck out of it and give it to one of my dogs. Maybe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi ladies,
I am asking for good thoughts and prayers for my MIL.
She fell and broke her hip last night. While in the hospital today she suffered a heart attack and respiratory arrest,
They put 2 stents in and she is in critical condition.
Will update you when I can.
Hugs,
Patty


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am asking for good thoughts and prayers for my MIL.
> She fell and broke her hip last night. While in the hospital today she suffered a heart attack and respiratory arrest,
> They put 2 stents in and she is in critical condition.
> ...


Patty--I hope all goes well. There are a lot of people still walking around after heart attacks and stents, and if my sister can recover from a broken hip at her age, chances are she can too. I pray that the heart attack wasn't a massive one, and that she'll pull through.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am asking for good thoughts and prayers for my MIL.
> She fell and broke her hip last night. While in the hospital today she suffered a heart attack and respiratory arrest,
> They put 2 stents in and she is in critical condition.
> ...


Oh gee, positive thoughts and prayers sent. 
One good thing about this forum, every time we see this post we are reminded...


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am asking for good thoughts and prayers for my MIL.
> She fell and broke her hip last night. While in the hospital today she suffered a heart attack and respiratory arrest,
> They put 2 stents in and she is in critical condition.
> ...


I wish the best for your dear MIL and family!!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Patty--read your news and am wishing you and your family all the best. I know from my own mother's experience (she broke hers in her 50s) what a horror they can be, but recovery from them and the complications they can lead to isn't insurmountable. At the very least your MIL is receiving treatment now for the cardiac problems she probably didn't know she had, so there's at least that. Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am asking for good thoughts and prayers for my MIL.
> She fell and broke her hip last night. While in the hospital today she suffered a heart attack and respiratory arrest,
> They put 2 stents in and she is in critical condition.
> ...


Patty, all good thoughts and hopes for a quick recovery for your MIL.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got this from Lion Brand Yarn Studio newsletter:

*Free Classes for Furloughed Workers!*

Our community has always been there for us so we think it's time to give back. If you have been furloughed due to the government shut down please accept our offer of free beginner knitting classes.Have a friend who is a furloughed worker? Tell them about our offer!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Think I will go post this on my FB page. 
Thanks, Empress Poor Purl


Poor Purl said:


> Just got this from Lion Brand Yarn Studio newsletter:
> 
> *Free Classes for Furloughed Workers!*
> 
> Our community has always been there for us so we think it's time to give back. If you have been furloughed due to the government shut down please accept our offer of free beginner knitting classes.Have a friend who is a furloughed worker? Tell them about our offer!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to all of you. Hope things turn around for your MIL and begin to improve. Norma


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am asking for good thoughts and prayers for my MIL.
> She fell and broke her hip last night. While in the hospital today she suffered a heart attack and respiratory arrest,
> They put 2 stents in and she is in critical condition.
> ...


Hello Patty
so sorry about your MIL. It is very possible that her fall was due to some Heart trouble she may have ignored. Lucky to have been in the Hospital when the Heart attack happened. My thoughts are with you and your Family and I wish her a good recovery. Keep us posted. Hugs Huck


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Patty keeping your MIL in my prayers for a recovery from her heart attack. Please keep us posted on how she is doing. Many good thoughts being sent your way. Hugs, Cheeky


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. Mom passed away last night. It was only a few minutes after I posted that the CCU was calling us back in. She had another heart attack and there was no bringing her back.
Thanks again friends for your warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. Mom passed away last night. It was only a few minutes after I posted that the CCU was calling us back in. She had another heart attack and there was no bringing her back.
> Thanks again friends for your warm thoughts and prayers.


So sorry to hear this. She must have been sicker than you knew.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. Mom passed away last night. It was only a few minutes after I posted that the CCU was calling us back in. She had another heart attack and there was no bringing her back.
> Thanks again friends for your warm thoughts and prayers.


Oh Patty, I'm so sorry. It all happened so quickly! My best wishes and prayers.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. Mom passed away last night. It was only a few minutes after I posted that the CCU was calling us back in. She had another heart attack and there was no bringing her back.
> Thanks again friends for your warm thoughts and prayers.


Hugs and prayers, Patty, for you and your family.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. Mom passed away last night. It was only a few minutes after I posted that the CCU was calling us back in. She had another heart attack and there was no bringing her back.
> Thanks again friends for your warm thoughts and prayers.


Sorry to hear that, BP, I hope you do OK with it, and that she didn't suffer.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. Mom passed away last night. It was only a few minutes after I posted that the CCU was calling us back in. She had another heart attack and there was no bringing her back.
> Thanks again friends for your warm thoughts and prayers.


I am very sad to hear of your loss. You still have all the warm and loving memories in your heart, and when you think and remember she will still be with you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. Mom passed away last night. It was only a few minutes after I posted that the CCU was calling us back in. She had another heart attack and there was no bringing her back.
> Thanks again friends for your warm thoughts and prayers.


We are all thinking of you Patty dear and keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs, Cheeky


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, Patty, I am so very sorry for your and your family's loss. We are all thinking of you and I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. Mom passed away last night. It was only a few minutes after I posted that the CCU was calling us back in. She had another heart attack and there was no bringing her back.
> Thanks again friends for your warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

dear Patty
my Heart is with you. May you celebrate her Life with tears and laughter.
Hugs Huck


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss Patty. Stay close with family, thoughts and prayers to all of you.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd like to add my condolences too. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Hello Friends
just finished some items knitted in combination of machine and hand. Got some terrific lessons from someone who not only taught how to do it right but what to do when having done wrong.

Yellow: a twin set. Sweater with Arms and sleeveless Vest
Aran : sleeveless Sweater

now looking for some ideas from knitters here.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Love the vest.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Hello Friends
just finished some items knitted in combination of machine and hand. Got some terrific lessons from someone who not only taught how to do it right but what to do when having done wrong.

Yellow: a twin set. Sweater with Arms and sleeveless Vest
Aran : sleeveless Sweater

now looking for some ideas from knitters here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Hello Friends
> just finished some items knitted in combination of machine and hand. Got some terrific lessons from someone who not only taught how to do it right but what to do when having done wrong.
> 
> Yellow: a twin set. Sweater with Arms and sleeveless Vest
> ...


The vest is lovely, but I really like the yellow sweater, with that dark border going down one side.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The vest is lovely, but I really like the yellow sweater, with that dark border going down one side.


Poor Purl
here is the back of the Vest


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The vest is lovely, but I really like the yellow sweater, with that dark border going down one side.


Poor Purl
I should have taken separate pictures. The Sweater is all yellow and the sleeveless Vest has the dark border on one side and a double dark stripe down the middle of the back.
The dark stripe is a combination of the yellow yarn combined with black.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Really nice, Empress Huck. 
Are you new to machine knitting or have you been doing it for a while?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Really nice, Empress Huck.
> Are you new to machine knitting or have you been doing it for a while?


Empress jelun2
longtime hand knitter, fairly new on machine. Love it. Can knit a large piece in a very short time and then like to finish it by hand either via knitting or crochet. Here a hat done on machine.

The vest is dark blue and the trim silver grey which is an Icord which I remove and switch out with a different color now and then to match something I am wearing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I should have taken separate pictures. The Sweater is all yellow and the sleeveless Vest has the dark border on one side and a double dark stripe down the middle of the back.
> The dark stripe is a combination of the yellow yarn combined with black.


The stripes give it zip. Is the sweater always open? Didn't notice any buttons.

Isn't machine-knitting wonderful for large stretches of stockinette? (I only have one of those cheapo things that I bought from Woolworth when they were closing their stores, but it does simple things very well.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies, thanks for all your warm thoughts and prayers. The wake was this afternoon and tomorrow morning we have the funeral. 
She was an avid knitter, so we found a purple (her fav color) ball of yarn and a pair of knitting needles and placed them in the casket with her. She would have laughed at that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for all your warm thoughts and prayers. The wake was this afternoon and tomorrow morning we have the funeral.
> She was an avid knitter, so we found a purple (her fav color) ball of yarn and a pair of knitting needles and placed them in the casket with her. She would have laughed at that.


How cool to put the yarn in the casket. I had a cousin that use to have a shot of whiskey every day when he came home from work. Didn't drink a lot, just that one shot every day. His boys put a fifth of whiskey and a shot glass in the casket with him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The stripes give it zip. Is the sweater always open? Didn't notice any buttons.
> 
> Isn't machine-knitting wonderful for large stretches of stockinette? (I only have one of those cheapo things that I bought from Woolworth when they were closing their stores, but it does simple things very well.)


Poor Purl
no buttons on anything. Sometimes when I want to close the front I use a Brooch or a Kilt Needle (like a fancy Safety Pin)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for all your warm thoughts and prayers. The wake was this afternoon and tomorrow morning we have the funeral.
> She was an avid knitter, so we found a purple (her fav color) ball of yarn and a pair of knitting needles and placed them in the casket with her. She would have laughed at that.


What a sweet gesture, to keep her from getting bored for eternity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for all your warm thoughts and prayers. The wake was this afternoon and tomorrow morning we have the funeral.
> She was an avid knitter, so we found a purple (her fav color) ball of yarn and a pair of knitting needles and placed them in the casket with her. She would have laughed at that.


Bratty Patty
celebrating parts of her Life is wonderful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> no buttons on anything. Sometimes when I want to close the front I use a Brooch or a Kilt Needle (like a fancy Safety Pin)


Never any buttons? Or just on this set?

I know what a kilt needle is; I watched Highlander for 6 years.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for all your warm thoughts and prayers. The wake was this afternoon and tomorrow morning we have the funeral.
> She was an avid knitter, so we found a purple (her fav color) ball of yarn and a pair of knitting needles and placed them in the casket with her. She would have laughed at that.


What a wonderful thing to do, Patty. Great idea. I'm sure she is very appreciative.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for all your warm thoughts and prayers. The wake was this afternoon and tomorrow morning we have the funeral.
> She was an avid knitter, so we found a purple (her fav color) ball of yarn and a pair of knitting needles and placed them in the casket with her. She would have laughed at that.


It sounds like a lovely idea. Your MIL must have been quite a gal!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Never any buttons? Or just on this set?
> 
> I know what a kilt needle is; I watched Highlander for 6 years.


Poor Purl
Buttons only if I find some very unusual ones or make some from Clay or Wood.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Buttons only if I find some very unusual ones or make some from Clay or Wood.


This was on Knitting Paradise today, wood buttons and antler buttons. Some looked pretty neat.

http://www.favourvalley.com/Buttons.php


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, what lovely knitting! Love the cardigan. You master everything quickly. With machine knitting, do you sew the pieces together? 

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry for your family's loss. Great send off for a knitter. hugs.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for all your warm thoughts and prayers. The wake was this afternoon and tomorrow morning we have the funeral.
> She was an avid knitter, so we found a purple (her fav color) ball of yarn and a pair of knitting needles and placed them in the casket with her. She would have laughed at that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You could do a frog closing too. Beautiful and useful.



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Buttons only if I find some very unusual ones or make some from Clay or Wood.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> This was on Knitting Paradise today, wood buttons and antler buttons. Some looked pretty neat.
> 
> http://www.favourvalley.com/Buttons.php


NJG
thank you for the site. I make Antler Buttons as well. NEVER cut anything as hard as Antlers. Messed up a few saw blades. The drilling of the holes goes fine. I love wooden buttons. I can shape them to my liking. Some I oil, some I polyurethane and some I paint. I also crochet buttons.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You could do a frog closing too. Beautiful and useful.


damemary
I like frog closings very much and use them more than anything.
Also have special closures like two pretty buttons with a chain connecting them. That way I can remove them easily and use them elsewhere. To be able to do that I usually crochet the edge of the item so that a button can be entered easily.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anybody seen this on Main?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206970-1.html
I'm in love. She's even offered to give out the pattern once she writes it up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, what lovely knitting! Love the cardigan. You master everything quickly. With machine knitting, do you sew the pieces together?
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.


damemary
I mostly crochet the pieces together with a chain stitch in case I do not like how it looks and I can unravel quickly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Has anybody seen this on Main?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206970-1.html
> I'm in love. She's even offered to give out the pattern once she writes it up.


Poor Purl
thank you. Really creative.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What wonderful creative ideas! I'm not surprised, but I am delighted for the ideas.



Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> thank you for the site. I make Antler Buttons as well. NEVER cut anything as hard as Antlers. Messed up a few saw blades. The drilling of the holes goes fine. I love wooden buttons. I can shape them to my liking. Some I oil, some I polyurethane and some I paint. I also crochet buttons.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

More great tips. I may never finish an article again without checking with you.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I like frog closings very much and use them more than anything.
> Also have special closures like two pretty buttons with a chain connecting them. That way I can remove them easily and use them elsewhere. To be able to do that I usually crochet the edge of the item so that a button can be entered easily.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Welcome back Empress dame! OOh youare doubly titled!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Patty, when was the coronation? Or is it something else?



BrattyPatty said:


> Welcome back Empress dame! OOh youare doubly titled!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Here a few items to fasten a Vest or Jacket. To make the black ring (button) on the grey Neckband I used the little ring which is left on the Milk Jug after you open it for the first time and crochet around it. It works well because it remains somewhat flexible. I use Kabob sticks as pins to go through the double rings. If you have some pretty old Hat Pins they will work well and look pretty. I use the double rings on scarves as well after draped over the shoulder just for adornment. Have to dig up buttons I made from Clay and Wood. Please show me your things. Want to get some new ideas.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hey Patty, when was the coronation? Or is it something else?


damemary
we all have been elevated to Empress. Our need for fairness for all lifted us up to the position earned. In some circles Leaders are essential. We do not have such a need, we have reached the position each in our own way and are deserving of the same top Title. Your coronation took place in absentia and we toasted your Highness.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Very cool, Empress Huck, maybe I will Freecycle my recumbent bike and pick up a knitting machine. 
Perhaps I will go to the machine knitting section and see what kind of luck people have had with used machines before I plan anything. I think that I read some time ago that folks had bad luck with used machines. 
I do like recycling except that a bargain is only a bargain if you can actually use it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> What wonderful creative ideas! I'm not surprised, but I am delighted for the ideas.


Welcome home, Empress damemary, you have been missed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Very cool, Empress Huck, maybe I will Freecycle my recumbent bike and pick up a knitting machine.
> Perhaps I will go to the machine knitting section and see what kind of luck people have had with used machines before I plan anything. I think that I read some time ago that folks had bad luck with used machines.
> I do like recycling except that a bargain is only a bargain if you can actually use it.


jelun2
here my story about knitting machines. I was given one which had problems since I am seen as Ms. Fix it. Got the plain knitting part working well but not the computer pattern part. Well, am very pleased with the plain knitting but too nosy not to get into pattern knitting and so I checked within dirving distance about Knitting Shops which carry machines and bought a used one. I opted for a bulky since the other one is a standard. The one which was given to me was bought on Ebay and obviously had been abused but return was not possible. I know several people who bought on ebay and got fine machines. If the seller says "I know nothing about the machine" hands off. There are some Knit Shops which sell used machines and have a good reputation. If money is no object, buy new. I did a lot of research and got plenty of tips from expert machine knitters. I am VERY happy with my used purchase.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Hope not to bore anyone but nice buttons have gotten expensive and so I am tryng to fashion my own and look for other ways of closures.
In the picture are closures made from Icord and on the inside I have a piece of plain tubing to give it body, the LARGE beaded button has a brooch closure on the back and originaly was a long Necklace, the strange looking long painted piece I use for a heavy Winter Coat and made from Chicken Bone, the Pretzel like item was made from copper foil and the large colorful button made of clay and so are the still raw ones. 

BTW some meat bones can be cut down in different ways, drill a few holes and you have a unique button. I also have used small bottle caps as buttons. Painted them and they are like none other. Your turn folks.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Has anybody seen this on Main?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206970-1.html
> I'm in love. She's even offered to give out the pattern once she writes it up.


That is SO adorable!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You obviously have a good eye for pieces that will work, Empress, if it were my search I would just hit St. Vincent de Paul Thrift shops and the like. Those are the ones around here that seem to let things go for a song that are good for repurposing. 


Huckleberry said:


> Hope not to bore anyone but nice buttons have gotten expensive and so I am tryng to fashion my own and look for other ways of closures.
> In the picture are closures made from Icord and on the inside I have a piece of plain tubing to give it body, the LARGE beaded button has a brooch closure on the back and originaly was a long Necklace, the strange looking long painted piece I use for a heavy Winter Coat and made from Chicken Bone, the Pretzel like item was made from copper foil and the large colorful button made of clay and so are the still raw ones.
> 
> BTW some meat bones can be cut down in different ways, drill a few holes and you have a unique button. I also have used small bottle caps as buttons. Painted them and they are like none other. Your turn folks.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> thank you for the site. I make Antler Buttons as well. NEVER cut anything as hard as Antlers. Messed up a few saw blades. The drilling of the holes goes fine. I love wooden buttons. I can shape them to my liking. Some I oil, some I polyurethane and some I paint. I also crochet buttons.


I have never made buttons, but back when I was sewing clothes for my girls I always spent a lot of time picking out buttons. Don't sew any more, but am making a sweater now for my daughter and want to order some from this site for that sweater. I have seen crocheted buttons, but not tried that yet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry, your buttons and other closures are so clever. Who else has ever thought of using the ring on the milk jug for anything. Chicken bones. Meat bones. I need to study your stuff a lot more.

One thing I've saved up but don't know what to do with are the plastic and foam rings that come inside dvd packages. Maybe one day a light will go on.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl 
see if this will give you some ideas. Candleholders in progress.

Bottom as you can see (a little) Jar lids, next piece the inside of Serger Yarn Cones, next a Cork because the top piece is Marrow Bone and needs a bottom to hold the candle. The uneven pieces on top of the Jar lids are rocks to weigh down the whole thing so it won't topple. Right now it is in the raw. I most likely paint it with glass paint in different layers and it will look like enamel when finished.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Tea time, everyone. Chocolate coconut meringue bars


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, Empress Al, you did a great job!! Perfect for a night like tonight!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> see if this will give you some ideas. Candleholders in progress.
> 
> Bottom as you can see (a little) Jar lids, next piece the inside of Serger Yarn Cones, next a Cork because the top piece is Marrow Bone and needs a bottom to hold the candle. The uneven pieces on top of the Jar lids are rocks to weigh down the whole thing so it won't topple. Right now it is in the raw. I most likely paint it with glass paint in different layers and it will look like enamel when finished.


Very cool, Empress Huck!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, Empress Al, you did a great job!! Perfect for a night like tonight!


I'll make them next summer when we go on vacation!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Tea time, everyone. Chocolate coconut meringue bars


Wonderful, Al! Let me round up something to drink....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Sparkling cider, anyone?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll make them next summer when we go on vacation!


I'll hold you to it!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sparkling cider, anyone?


Yum!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll make them next summer when we go on vacation!


Oh they look delicious, Andrea as is everything you bake! I need a glass of milk, please.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> see if this will give you some ideas. Candleholders in progress.
> 
> Bottom as you can see (a little) Jar lids, next piece the inside of Serger Yarn Cones, next a Cork because the top piece is Marrow Bone and needs a bottom to hold the candle. The uneven pieces on top of the Jar lids are rocks to weigh down the whole thing so it won't topple. Right now it is in the raw. I most likely paint it with glass paint in different layers and it will look like enamel when finished.


Huck you are always amazing. You don't waste anything and I love that. Wouldn't it be great if we were all so good at recycling? What would be fun is to have gift shops where people could sell items that were totally made of recycled items. I would definitely shop at a place like that. Create some jobs and recycle is a win win.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck you are always amazing. You don't waste anything and I love that. Wouldn't it be great if we were all so good at recycling? What would be fun is to have gift shops where people could sell items that were totally made of recycled items. I would definitely shop at a place like that. Create some jobs and recycle is a win win.


Huck really has the ideas. I'm a dullard when it comes to things like that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll make them next summer when we go on vacation!


Oh they are so good, Andrea. Thank you!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Tea time, everyone. Chocolate coconut meringue bars


alcameron
when the Empress calls to Tea and Sweets, we scurry to answer her call. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sparkling cider, anyone?


susanmos2000
I see you got into my reserve. Never am without it. When thirsty I mix it with Ginger Ale or Tonic Water.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> when the Empress calls to Tea and Sweets, we scurry to answer her call. Thank you.


We'll need to borrow your candlesticks, please.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see them when they are done!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I think we need some entertainment...how about this guy?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck you are always amazing. You don't waste anything and I love that. Wouldn't it be great if we were all so good at recycling? What would be fun is to have gift shops where people could sell items that were totally made of recycled items. I would definitely shop at a place like that. Create some jobs and recycle is a win win.


Cheeky Blighter
There are many young creative people around but they are not organized so people get to know their talents.
Many things I make do not really fit into the decor of my Home but I have a room in which the things wind up and whoever comes and likes something and can figure out its origin is welcome to it. Everywhere I go visit with friends, there seems to be a part of me. I love that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think we need some entertainment...how about this guy?


susanmos2000
Mama dressed him up, didn't she.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can't wait to see them when they are done!


Bratty Patty
hope you are not in a rush. I may get a brainstorm and will finish it but than can be a while down the road. Most of my Life is on a schedule, my hobbies never are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> We'll need to borrow your candlesticks, please.


alcameron
the Sheffield ones are more appropriate to grace your table.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> hope you are not in a rush. Usually all of a sudden I get a brainstorm and will finish it but than can e a while down the road. Most of my Life is on a schedule, my hobbies never are.


I know what you mean. :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Mama dressed him up, didn't she.


She did--now let's see if he knows how to dance. Anyone have a pea shooter?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Tea time, everyone. Chocolate coconut meringue bars


They look fabulous. They taste fabulous. Thank you, Empress Cameron V.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> There are many young creative people around but they are not organized so people get to know their talents.
> Many things I make do not really fit into the decor of my Home but I have a room in which the things wind up and whoever comes and likes something and can figure out its origin is welcome to it. Everywhere I go visit with friends, there seems to be a part of me. I love that.


I think that is wonderful that you give your stuff away, Ingried. I think that is a very good tradition. I am very sentimental and I still have gifts I was given as a little girl when we would visit the homes of friends and relatives many of which were hand made like handkerchiefs that were embroidered or lace colors that were crocheted that you wore over blouses or sweaters with plain necks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> see if this will give you some ideas. Candleholders in progress.
> 
> Bottom as you can see (a little) Jar lids, next piece the inside of Serger Yarn Cones, next a Cork because the top piece is Marrow Bone and needs a bottom to hold the candle. The uneven pieces on top of the Jar lids are rocks to weigh down the whole thing so it won't topple. Right now it is in the raw. I most likely paint it with glass paint in different layers and it will look like enamel when finished.


I find it all ingenious. Now marrow bones, too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think we need some entertainment...how about this guy?


susanmos2000
Tom Aiken anyone? Remember?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think that is wonderful that you give your stuff away, Ingried. I think that is a very good tradition. I am very sentimental and I still have gifts I was given as a little girl when we would visit the homes of friends and relatives many of which were hand made like handkerchiefs that were embroidered or lace colors that were crocheted that you wore over blouses or sweaters with plain necks.


Cheeky Blighter
I love it that you honor such items and keep them. Same here. The most valuable things I possess are little items given to me by some kind person who was so pleased that I liked them. To me they are priceless. It moves me to tears thinking of their happy faces when they gifted me the items.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

what do you think this was made from?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hear hear. How lovely and how fitting. The toast will be complete when the voting's done.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> we all have been elevated to Empress. Our need for fairness for all lifted us up to the position earned. In some circles Leaders are essential. We do not have such a need, we have reached the position each in our own way and are deserving of the same top Title. Your coronation took place in absentia and we toasted your Highness.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a nice time and I'm refreshed.



jelun2 said:


> Welcome home, Empress damemary, you have been missed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you ever sleep? Your output amazes and delights me.



Huckleberry said:


> Hope not to bore anyone but nice buttons have gotten expensive and so I am tryng to fashion my own and look for other ways of closures.
> In the picture are closures made from Icord and on the inside I have a piece of plain tubing to give it body, the LARGE beaded button has a brooch closure on the back and originaly was a long Necklace, the strange looking long painted piece I use for a heavy Winter Coat and made from Chicken Bone, the Pretzel like item was made from copper foil and the large colorful button made of clay and so are the still raw ones.
> 
> BTW some meat bones can be cut down in different ways, drill a few holes and you have a unique button. I also have used small bottle caps as buttons. Painted them and they are like none other. Your turn folks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mmmmmmm. Favorite flavors of mine and they look scrumptious. Drool, drool.



alcameron said:


> Tea time, everyone. Chocolate coconut meringue bars


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Every day is a celebration, especially with good friends. Ching, ching.



susanmos2000 said:


> Sparkling cider, anyone?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

More great ideas Cheeky! Save the earth and enjoy it too.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck you are always amazing. You don't waste anything and I love that. Wouldn't it be great if we were all so good at recycling? What would be fun is to have gift shops where people could sell items that were totally made of recycled items. I would definitely shop at a place like that. Create some jobs and recycle is a win win.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, but we can get our imagination sparked by the idea machine.



alcameron said:


> Huck really has the ideas. I'm a dullard when it comes to things like that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm bowing and scraping to the call. Tea dance.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> when the Empress calls to Tea and Sweets, we scurry to answer her call. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A vote will enhance the jubilation. Hope they've learned their lesson. Big money is really sick of this repeated foolishness. Should be interesting.....wonder if the usual suspects will grow quiet at last?



susanmos2000 said:


> I think we need some entertainment...how about this guy?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a lovely tradition. A true win/win. I love the range of your ideas.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> There are many young creative people around but they are not organized so people get to know their talents.
> Many things I make do not really fit into the decor of my Home but I have a room in which the things wind up and whoever comes and likes something and can figure out its origin is welcome to it. Everywhere I go visit with friends, there seems to be a part of me. I love that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like copper foil around the back.....buttons on Styrofoam tray? Painted and sealed? Actually, I haven't a clue. Lovely medallion for over a sweater.



Huckleberry said:


> what do you think this was made from?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You all were at the top of your form last night. I am so glad we have the opportunity to celebrate. 
Here's hoping that those fiscal conservatives look at how much money the shut down and scaring investors costs us and puts an end to the garbage thinking. 

Skol!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> A vote will enhance the jubilation. Hope they've learned their lesson.


I doubt it--but at least we should have a spell of peace while the Republicans regroup and decide what to do with Cruz. Too bad they're not asking for suggestions--I'd be glad to put in my two cents!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Looks like copper foil around the back.....buttons on Styrofoam tray? Painted and sealed? Actually, I haven't a clue. Lovely medallion for over a sweater.


I think I see a penny on the left--can't figure out what the rest are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> what do you think this was made from?


I think I see beads. And copper foil (some left over from cutting out a circle). Also a peach-colored rose that couldn't take the heat. I don't know, but it looks good.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Seashells?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good point Tootsie. The GOP is not worried about all spending. So let them articulate their reasons. We say people who need support come first.



jelun2 said:


> You all were at the top of your form last night. I am so glad we have the opportunity to celebrate.
> Here's hoping that those fiscal conservatives look at how much money the shut down and scaring investors costs us and puts an end to the garbage thinking.
> 
> Skol!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Here the answer to the Pendant:

The bottom piece is half of a Mango Seed with the edge wrapped in copper foil
The pieces inside it mostly unpopped Popcorn Kernels
The paint and some of the build up, Glass Paint.
Yes, the flower wilted a little but is acceptable.

I dry the Mango seeds and sand them to remove most of the hair (fuzz).

Ready for the next?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, Ma'am, since I missed that one completely I am looking forward to a puzzle I can help solve.


Huckleberry said:


> Here the answer to the Pendant:
> 
> The bottom piece is half of a Mango Seed with the edge wrapped in copper foil
> The pieces inside it mostly unpopped Popcorn Kernels
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I doubt it--but at least we should have a spell of peace while the Republicans regroup and decide what to do with Cruz. Too bad they're not asking for suggestions--I'd be glad to put in my two cents!


susanmos2000
Cruz needs to clean the Toilets on the Hill to remove all of the crap he left there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

The actual colors are a little darker (to my liking).

What is it and what is it made from?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> The actual colors are a little darker (to my liking).
> 
> What is it and what is it made from?


Pill box? The bottom could be almost anything, but the three green things look like Coricidin tablets (if you remember what those are) or some kind of hard candy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Pill box? The bottom could be almost anything, but the three green things look like Coricidin tablets (if you remember what those are) or some kind of hard candy.


Poor Purl
no pill box, no pills. See what others come up with.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> no pill box, no pills. See what others come up with.


Oh, well. Love your avatar.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, well. Love your avatar.


Poor Purl
thank you. Made the little monkey from sculpting clay.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Love your recycled things Huck. My daughter has good friends that have turned their recycling into a business called Vintage Sculpture, It all started with their son, in 2nd grade at the time, was suppose to make a turkey as a family project for school. They made the turkey out of old tin ceiling tiles and he came home the next day with 4 orders from teachers and other parents and now 13 years later the rest is history.
http://www.vintagesculpture.com/Home.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Pill box? The bottom could be almost anything, but the three green things look like Coricidin tablets (if you remember what those are) or some kind of hard candy.


The green things remind me of those decorative glass "pebbles" folks buy in bulk to put at the bottom of clear vases and such.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Love your recycled things Huck. My daughter has good friends that have turned their recycling into a business called Vintage Sculpture, It all started with their son, in 2nd grade at the time, was suppose to make a turkey as a family project for school. They made the turkey out of old tin ceiling tiles and he came home the next day with 4 orders from teachers and other parents and now 13 years later the rest is history.
> http://www.vintagesculpture.com/Home.html


What a wonderful story, and some really good pieces. The buffalo with the car window handle is marvelous (Tatonka).


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a wonderful story, and some really good pieces. The buffalo with the car window handle is marvelous (Tatonka).


Yes, they now travel all over the us to craft fairs and flea markets selling their things, and have their things in gift shops also.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Love your recycled things Huck. My daughter has good friends that have turned their recycling into a business called Vintage Sculpture, It all started with their son, in 2nd grade at the time, was suppose to make a turkey as a family project for school. They made the turkey out of old tin ceiling tiles and he came home the next day with 4 orders from teachers and other parents and now 13 years later the rest is history.
> http://www.vintagesculpture.com/Home.html


NJG
THANK YOU. I looked at their site and am very impressed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The green things remind me of those decorative glass "pebbles" folks buy in bulk to put at the bottom of clear vases and such.


susanmos2000
it is a Brooch (Pin)
the base is the little tray which holds the make-up - see picture. Tough to get out of the enclosure. 
The inside is glass paint layered and the three round pieces look like pretty clear Jade Cabochons since I built them up.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> it is a Brooch (Pin)
> the base is the little tray which holds the make-up - see picture. Tough to get out of the enclosure.
> The inside is glass paint layered and the three round pieces look like pretty clear Jade Cabochons since I built them up.


Excellent


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG wrote:
Love your recycled things Huck. My daughter has good friends that have turned their recycling into a business called Vintage Sculpture, It all started with their son, in 2nd grade at the time, was suppose to make a turkey as a family project for school. They made the turkey out of old tin ceiling tiles and he came home the next day with 4 orders from teachers and other parents and now 13 years later the rest is history.
http://www.vintagesculpture.com/Home.html

Poor Purl says...
What a wonderful story, and some really good pieces. The buffalo with the car window handle is marvelous (Tatonka).

Without doubt cats are intellectuals who have been, by some mysterious decree of
Providence, deprived of the comfort of the word. - Dame Rebecca West

That is some fun stuff, isn't it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> NJG wrote:
> Love your recycled things Huck. My daughter has good friends that have turned their recycling into a business called Vintage Sculpture, It all started with their son, in 2nd grade at the time, was suppose to make a turkey as a family project for school. They made the turkey out of old tin ceiling tiles and he came home the next day with 4 orders from teachers and other parents and now 13 years later the rest is history.
> http://www.vintagesculpture.com/Home.html
> 
> ...


jelun2
it has to be fun to create when you have no blueprint to have to adhere to and anything goes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amazing.



Huckleberry said:


> Here the answer to the Pendant:
> 
> The bottom piece is half of a Mango Seed with the edge wrapped in copper foil
> The pieces inside it mostly unpopped Popcorn Kernels
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Necklaces:
top one made from pieces of wallpaper, bottom one from plain white paper and painted it.

cut paper into long narrow triangles - starting with about an inch wide down to nothing at about 6 inches - wrap around a kabob stick, start with wide end and use Glue Stick as you wrap it. When dry, I use Polyurethane or Mod Podge to give it shine.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Necklaces:
> top one made from pieces of wallpaper, bottom one from plain white paper and painted it.
> 
> cut paper into long narrow triangles - starting with about an inch wide down to nothing at about 6 inches - wrap around a kabob stick, start with wide end and use Glue Stick as you wrap it. When dry, I use Polyurethane or Mod Podge to give it shine.


Excellent!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> What is it and what is it made from?


Sorry - couldn't resist this pic.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry - couldn't resist this pic.


Poor Purl
what a sad expression. Looking for someone to rescue him no doubt.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> what a sad expression. Looking for someone to rescue him no doubt.


The poor baby.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry - couldn't resist this pic.


He is still getting too darned much attention. What's that saying about no bad publicity. 
oink oink


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry - couldn't resist this pic.


I had to follow this up with his most recent Partner in Crime...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/18/megyn-kelly-sarah-palin_n_4121732.html?ref=topbar

Please, be sure to read the transcript. Good golly and God bless.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I had to follow this up with his most recent Partner in Crime...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/18/megyn-kelly-sarah-palin_n_4121732.html?ref=topbar
> 
> Please, be sure to read the transcript. Good golly and God bless.


The transcript seems to end in the middle. But the part I read (and heard) had enough lies in it to bother even the hostess, who is, after all, a Fox employee. Palin's one of those people, like the TPers on KP, who are never deterred by the facts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> He is still getting too darned much attention. What's that saying about no bad publicity.
> oink oink


jelun2
remember about rope, give someone enough and they hang themselves with it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The transcript seems to end in the middle. But the part I read (and heard) had enough lies in it to bother even the hostess, who is, after all, a Fox employee. Palin's one of those people, like the TPers on KP, who are never deterred by the facts.


Poor Purl
I truly enjoy when folks like Palin keep ranting. They spew so much idiocity that even most of the dumb among us eventually recognize it. It can only benefit the sane. Wonder why she is being addressed as Governor. She quit that job mid-term because she could not handle it. Never forget she is being used for entertainment of the simple minded.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The transcript seems to end in the middle. But the part I read (and heard) had enough lies in it to bother even the hostess, who is, after all, a Fox employee. Palin's one of those people, like the TPers on KP, who are never deterred by the facts.


I think that the transcipt only went as far as it took for Ms. Kelly to shut her up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I truly enjoy when folks like Palin keep ranting. They spew so much idiocity that even most of the dumb among us eventually recognize it. It can only benefit the sane. Wonder why she is being addressed as Governor. She quit that job mid-term because she could not handle it. Never forget she is being used for entertainment of the simple minded.


Don't worry about me, Huck. I have never forgotten how much fun it was to have the half-governor around.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> remember about rope, give someone enough and they hang themselves with it.


I just read that he is being investigated for an ethics violation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I just read that he is being investigated for an ethics violation.


Do you know what for?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you know what for?


Some Caribbean Island "investment, I think.

Hold on. It is only an investigation, of course.

http://freakoutnation.com/2013/10/18/ted-cruz-failed-to-disclose-ties-to-caribbean-holding-company-which-violates-ethics-committee-rules/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Some Caribbean Island "investment, I think.
> 
> Hold on. It is only an investigation, of course.
> 
> http://freakoutnation.com/2013/10/18/ted-cruz-failed-to-disclose-ties-to-caribbean-holding-company-which-violates-ethics-committee-rules/


Rep. Charlie Rangel (D,NY) had something similar recently, but he's still in Congress. I have no hope even if they find that Cruz has committed ethical violations.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I just read that he is being investigated for an ethics violation.


jelun2
I volunteer to help with checking it thoroughly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Rep. Charlie Rangel (D,NY) had something similar recently, but he's still in Congress. I have no hope even if they find that Cruz has committed ethical violations.


Poor Purl
there are "degrees" of such infractions. See what he did.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2
Love your Avatar. It really stands out well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Rep. Charlie Rangel (D,NY) had something similar recently, but he's still in Congress. I have no hope even if they find that Cruz has committed ethical violations.


Poor Purl
I watched the Rangel hearings - some of the darkest hours his Life.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

An interesting read about Hillary.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/18/1248523/-You-won-t-see-Hillary-Clinton-in-the-same-light-ever-again?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The Koch brothers will make money, regardless of who gets hurt.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/18/1248541/-The-Kochs-Dirty-Secret-is-Out-in-Chicago?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The Koch brothers will make money, regardless of who gets hurt.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/18/1248541/-The-Kochs-Dirty-Secret-is-Out-in-Chicago?detail=email


...and they won't have to clean up after themselves - that's for the little people, like us.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> there are "degrees" of such infractions. See what he did.


It seems he is claiming ignorance. His wife is a biggie at Goldman Sachs...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> ...and they won't have to clean up after themselves - that's for the little people, like us.


Lots and lots of little people, that would have to be the ones who don't get lung diseases from this disaster.

I am ashamed to admit filling the Washington Monument is meaningless to me. I guess it didn't seem all that big. I wish that they could estimate how many people will die from respiratory diseases.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

And all they talk about is less and less regulation. Let all big business do exactly what they want. They live up in their ivory towers and this kind of thing doesn't affect them. The black stuff isn't all over everything where they live. OMG, we will all be destroyed if they ever let the republicans get complete control again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Now it is time for someone to go to jail.

http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/19/investing/jpmorgan-settlement/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Now it is time for someone to go to jail.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/19/investing/jpmorgan-settlement/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


Still waiting after all these years.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. It shows that what goes on behind the scenes is important.



NJG said:


> An interesting read about Hillary.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/18/1248523/-You-won-t-see-Hillary-Clinton-in-the-same-light-ever-again?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One can only hope that what goes around, comes around for these men too.



NJG said:


> The Koch brothers will make money, regardless of who gets hurt.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/18/1248541/-The-Kochs-Dirty-Secret-is-Out-in-Chicago?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Tea Party is doing all it can to prevent Republicans gaining control. Bless their black hearts.



NJG said:


> And all they talk about is less and less regulation. Let all big business do exactly what they want. They live up in their ivory towers and this kind of thing doesn't affect them. The black stuff isn't all over everything where they live. OMG, we will all be destroyed if they ever let the republicans get complete control again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Now it is time for someone to go to jail.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/19/investing/jpmorgan-settlement/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


I wouldn't hold my breath, though Holder seems to have stood up to Dimon. Good for him.

I've never been able to understand why those banks that foreclosed on people's homes illegitimately haven't been forced to make reparations to the homeowners and then simply been put out of business.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

In the run up to the 2008 presidential elections I supported Hillary Clinton. I supported her to the extent that I was a hold out on supporting President Obama, not that I didn't cry on election night; not that I didn't know that I would support him on several occasions when Republicans wanted to make life difficult. 
I recognized Hillary Clinton for two things. 1. She is a pragmatist, 1. She is a woman. 
I don't want her to run in 2016, I believe that she has given enough of herself to this nation. 
After reading this KOS article, though, if she chooses to run, I will be there working for her.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/18/1248523/-You-won-t-see-Hillary-Clinton-in-the-same-light-ever-again?detail=email#


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> It seems he is claiming ignorance. His wife is a biggie at Goldman Sachs...


jelun2
Oh sure, like he did not know about his Canadian Citizenship. Would anyone believe that she does things without his knowledge? I got a Bridge to sell.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> Oh sure, like he did not know about his Canadian Citizenship. Would anyone believe that she does things without his knowledge? I got a Bridge to sell.


oh my. 
I misread your response. 
Well, some people do function without communicating. I am constantly amazed by how little my daughter and her husband talk about day to day issues. <shrug>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> It seems he is claiming ignorance. His wife is a biggie at Goldman Sachs...


I guess that's as good a basis as there is for claiming innocence...or ignorance. That rich woman seduced him with her whiles.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I guess that's as good a basis as there is for claiming innocence. That rich woman seduced him with her whiles.


LOL... or something!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Work and organize for the next elections. We can make it happen, and the world will be a better place.



NJG said:


> And all they talk about is less and less regulation. Let all big business do exactly what they want. They live up in their ivory towers and this kind of thing doesn't affect them. The black stuff isn't all over everything where they live. OMG, we will all be destroyed if they ever let the republicans get complete control again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May it be so....and not just one scapegoat. Follow the money and see who benefitted. Then ask yourself, 'Where did they think this money came from?'



NJG said:


> Now it is time for someone to go to jail.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/19/investing/jpmorgan-settlement/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath, though Holder seems to have stood up to Dimon. Good for him.
> 
> I've never been able to understand why those banks that foreclosed on people's homes illegitimately haven't been forced to make reparations to the homeowners and then simply been put out of business.


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:

Indeed. Why not? Sometimes simple is best.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> In the run up to the 2008 presidential elections I supported Hillary Clinton. I supported her to the extent that I was a hold out on supporting President Obama, not that I didn't cry on election night; not that I didn't know that I would support him on several occasions when Republicans wanted to make life difficult.
> I recognized Hillary Clinton for two things. 1. She is a pragmatist, 1. She is a woman.
> I don't want her to run in 2016, I believe that she has given enough of herself to this nation.
> After reading this KOS article, though, if she chooses to run, I will be there working for her.
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> jelun2 said:
> 
> 
> > In the run up to the 2008 presidential elections I supported Hillary Clinton. I supported her to the extent that I was a hold out on supporting President Obama, not that I didn't cry on election night; not that I didn't know that I would support him on several occasions when Republicans wanted to make life difficult.
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope Hillary will run. I think she would be a wonderful President. I was torn about who I wanted to support before too and then went with Obama because he was the candidate. It is her time and I think we have some young men who she could pick from that would be good running mates for her. We are way overdue for a woman. I find it amusing how the right finds the idea so controversial. There again they forget about all the hundreds of women who have led nations going back to ancient times but if it hasn't happened in the U.S. it doesn't count. They are so provincial it is frightening. As MIB commented they think the U.S. is the center of the universe and all others rotate around us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Please post photos or other images on LOLL of fall or Halloween to share. It will make our little oasis a more pleasant get away from the harsh realities on the other threads that we can sometimes get too caught up in. This is our place to relax.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a couple of nice pictures I'd like to post but can't figure out how to do it. Could someone take pity on me and explain how to do it?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Not fall but spring here. Taken up the hill from where I live. They were taken at Mundaring Weir.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I have a couple of nice pictures I'd like to post but can't figure out how to do it. Could someone take pity on me and explain how to do it?


If you go to the reply section and click on "browse" in the file/picture attachments your pics should come up for viewing. 
Highlight your pic, click on "open" the title/caption will show up on the small section next to "browse" and you hit send! Done! Good Luck.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think this is actually a May pic, but what the hell.
Edit: Good thing I was honest!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I just found the software disc for my camera. This inventory liquidation thing is coming in handy. So I can take some pics.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing the lovely photos.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the lovely photos.


On my way to the public library, not so much to take pics of there.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope Hillary doesn't have too much baggage from her stint as Secretary of State and the overflow from some ot the scandals President Clinton was embroiled in. I tend to think that even if she does have some damaging baggage, the fragmentation of the Republican Party will make all that irrelevant. I also love the idea that, in essence, we would have two Presidents if Hillary runs and is elected in 2016. Of course, as the First Gentleman, former President Clinton would have a very private role, but he does have a lot of experience to share with Hillary. Actually, he probably has shared his experiences in politics with Hillary all throughout his career. This country is sorely in need of a Super President with far more energy that only one person can bring to the office. Hillary will also need an active Vice President to meet the challenges of the Presidency if she attains it.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> I hope Hillary will run. I think she would be a wonderful President. I was torn about who I wanted to support before too and then went with Obama because he was the candidate. It is her time and I think we have some young men who she could pick from that would be good running mates for her. We are way overdue for a woman. I find it amusing how the right finds the idea so controversial. There again they forget about all the hundreds of women who have led nations going back to ancient times but if it hasn't happened in the U.S. it doesn't count. They are so provincial it is frightening. As MIB commented they think the U.S. is the center of the universe and all others rotate around us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a picture of a place where I spent many happy summer days, and the kitchen there wher I spent a lot of fun times.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Here's a picture of a place where I spent many happy summer days.


Wow, very rustic. We used to go to a place on Moosehead Lake in Maine when I was a child.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks! I though it was something simple that I didn't quite manage to figure out.


jelun2 said:


> If you go to the reply section and click on "browse" in the file/picture attachments your pics should come up for viewing.
> Highlight your pic, click on "open" the title/caption will show up on the small section next to "browse" and you hit send! Done! Good Luck.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks! I though it was something simple that I didn't quite manage to figure out.


Took me a bit to figure out, the first time is always the hardest. 
Thanks for the little boost about getting out of Obamacare. Jaysus, I was really getting out of control and then to get sucked in again by that mean man... 
Anyway... Yippee! it's a brand new day.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The plc I posted is of the summer place a friend's parents owned in the foothills of the Sierras a bit north and east of Fresno, CA. It's called Sweet's Mill because there was once a sawmill there owned by a man named Sweet. The main house in the pic posted above was built on the foundation of the old mill. It's a patch of 240 acres entirely surrounded by national forest. The property was private before the national park was created and as a result remained private property that could be sold.

The parents of my friend were active in the Fresno Folklore Society and sponsored weekend music gatherings there for many years. When their son was in college, he started expanding these events. I once spent an entire month there. I still think of that time as very special. I also got to spend time there on my own several times.

One day i thought it would be a nice thing to make donuts. There were about 30 people there enjoying what were called "stretch out weeks" when a few people who had attended a weekend event stayed on and got ready for the next weekend's program. Well, I made a big batch of donuts. They were inhaled and everyone clamored for more. I ended up making about 12 dozen donuts. I guess I should have known no one would be content with only one or two each...  

In 1991 a forest fire swept through the place and all the buildings, including the main house pictured above, and many old trees were burned to the ground. The property has since been rebuilt and a lot of trees were planted to replace those that were lost. The weekend music events continue and are very popular.


jelun2 said:


> Wow, very rustic. We used to go to a place on Moosehead Lake in Maine when I was a child.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

These are from the Hudson Valley of New York State. I didn't expect them to come out so small - anyone know how to make them bigger?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mount Index in the Cascades near Seattle, WA. One of my favorite places to hike. It's kind of unusual in that as one climbs, the weather changes. It's possible to experience many weather conditions in one hike. There's a lookout at the top, Just right for a well-deserved picnic with great views.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Indian Rock in Berkeley, CA. A great place to hang out and get a great view of SF Bay. It's especially lovely to watch the fog come in through the Golden Gate. Forst it's wway out ther around the bridge and suddenly you're enveloped in it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> These are from the Hudson Valley of New York State. I didn't expect them to come out so small - anyone know how to make them bigger?


Do you have a snipping tool in your program? When I want a larger picture I enlarge the screen, clip the bigger image out, and post it that way. Like this:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Do you have a snipping tool in your program? When I want a larger picture I enlarge the screen, clip the bigger image out, and post it that way. Like this:


I'll try that. Thanks.

[time passes]

Didn't work. I mean I couldn't get it to work. Another day - I've been on here practically since I woke up, and I need to do laundry if I want to get dressed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Let's see whether this comes out - we're heading for the anniversary:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I love the pictures of the snow covered mountains. I am so jealous. No mountains or snow i hot and dry Western Australia. The Darling Ranges are in fact a fault escarpment, not ranges and not very high either.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I love the pictures of the snow covered mountains. I am so jealous. No mountains or snow i hot and dry Western Australia. The Darling Ranges are in fact a fault escarpment, not ranges and not very high either.


All the better for climbing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Some exchanges are just TOO funny for words.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So it is not just me who sees the irony of a phoney Christian claiming that all of her Jewish friends believe in the Holy Bible, both books? I am almost breathless with laughter.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amazing views. I'm not this good of a hiker. Go girl.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Mount Index in the Cascades near Seattle, WA. One of my favorite places to hike. It's kind of unusual in that as one climbs, the weather changes. It's possible to experience many weather conditions in one hike. There's a lookout at the top, Just right for a well-deserved picnic with great views.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love nature of all kinds. Unfortunately I'm slow and wobbly now, but my DH takes me on fabulous road trips with spectacular views....Sedona AZ high desert with red rocks and pines......North Rim of Grand Canyon....Four Points...Pacific Coast Highway One from LA to San Simeon. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> So it is not just me who sees the irony of a phoney Christian claiming that all of her Jewish friends believe in the Holy Bible, both books? I am almost breathless with laughter.


No, not just you,jelun. We call them chinos. Christian in name only.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you suppose that I broke my updater? I am not getting any notices of new posts. 
Maybe everyone just wore themselves out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> So it is not just me who sees the irony of a phoney Christian claiming that all of her Jewish friends believe in the Holy Bible, both books? I am almost breathless with laughter.


Can you imagine how it affected me?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Do you have a snipping tool in your program? When I want a larger picture I enlarge the screen, clip the bigger image out, and post it that way. Like this:


Geez, this reminds me of LTL. You'll have to excuse me. My vision is cloudy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Geez, this reminds me of LTL. You'll have to excuse me. My vision is cloudy.


Omigod, what an avatar! I'm going to hide in my closet.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Omigod, what an avatar! I'm going to hide in my closet.


No, not my avatar. The photo of the lake. The avatar is me with my eye shield! I'm wearing it for Halloween.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, not just you,jelun. We call them chinos. Christian in name only.


I like that. 
I have often wondered of the person who first came up with RINO realized that it fit so many other descriptions.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, not my avatar. The photo of the lake. The avatar is me with my eye shield! I'm wearing it for Halloween.


I'm sorry - I haven't asked how the surgery went. How did it (the surgery) go? How long will you need to keep it (the eye) covered? And can you knit?

But your avatar is scary, in a very arty way.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, not my avatar. The photo of the lake. The avatar is me with my eye shield! I'm wearing it for Halloween.


Glad you're back, Al! Hope the surgery went well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Can you imagine how it affected me?


Well, yes. I was. One really does have to wonder if these people realize just how freaking asinine they sound. I couldn't figure out the motivation there.
I certainly don't know all I should or all I would like to about Judaism.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry - I haven't asked how the surgery went. How did it (the surgery) go? How long will you need to keep it (the eye) covered? And can you knit?


I just wear the patch at night for a week. The surgery was a breeze, but I have a lot of swelling so my vision is cloudy. I can't really read or knit. Maybe tomorrow. Every time I have surgery I think about how easy it would be to get addicted to a drug that makes you feel so nice and relaxed.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Geez, this reminds me of LTL. You'll have to excuse me. My vision is cloudy.


Welcome home.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I see everyone is as sick of Obamacare as I am.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I just stopped in to say 'hi' so I'm leaving you all for tonight. I'm going to watch TV for a bit and close my eyes.
Latergators


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Well, yes. I was. One really does have to wonder if these people realize just how freaking asinine they sound. I couldn't figure out the motivation there.
> I certainly don't know all I should or all I would like to about Judaism.


Just ask KPG. She'll tell you more than you want to know, though most of it will be incorrect.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I just wear the patch at night for a week. The surgery was a breeze, but I have a lot of swelling so my vision is cloudy. I can't really read or knit. Maybe tomorrow. Every time I have surgery I think about how easy it would be to get addicted to a drug that makes you feel so nice and relaxed.


Yeah.

There are audiobooks. Many, many of them.

Get well fast. We need you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Al! Hope everything went well with your surgery. That eyepatch becomes you!!
here's a little something to make you smile,


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Al! Hope everything went well with your surgery. That eyepatch becomes you!!
> here's a little something to make you smile,


She is just delicious.

(And now here comes LTL to accuse me of cannibalism.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She is just delicious.
> 
> (And now here comes LTL to accuse me of cannibalism.)


LOL! I saw that. But from LTL, it's pretty much expected!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She is just delicious.
> 
> (And now here comes LTL to accuse me of cannibalism.)


That little girl looks good enough toeat with a spoon ans the old saying goes. Eeek! More cannabilistic imagery. Patty, what an absolutely lovely little girl. Thank you for giving us all such a delightful break from the everyday trials we all get enough of. If I could I'd give that little dear a big hug and tell her she's the sweetest pea in the pod.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That little girl looks good enough toeat with a spoon ans the old saying goes. Eeek! More cannabilistic imagery. Patty, what an absolutely lovely little girl. Thank you for giving us all such a delightful break from the everyday trials we all get enough of. If I could I'd give that little dear a big hug and tell her she's the sweetest pea in the pod.


She would hug you right back, MIB!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Purl, You are the best!! Thanks again.  
Those pics of the Verranzano Bridge were awesome. If it were any other storm, my cousin Tom and I would be down there watching it. This one frightened him. Lucky for them they have a train that runs paralell to the ocean with about a thirty foot 'ditch' to catch the water. I hear that some still haven't received their money from insurance companies to rebuild.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Work and organize for the next elections. We can make it happen, and the world will be a better place.


I will be doing the phone bank for Sen. Al Franken and our Governor Mark Dayton next week.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful Patty. I have always wanted that color of hair, so pretty.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> No, not my avatar. The photo of the lake. The avatar is me with my eye shield! I'm wearing it for Halloween.


I am glad your surgery went well and you are on the road to recovery.

Oh, sorry. I thought you may have been injured by the bridesmaids when you all went out on the town for the hen's night. Joke, I know the hen's night was controlled to just singing hymns and praying, praying that you didn't spy a better looking hunk than the hubby at the wedding breakfast. Too late to change your mind then, or too soon after the ceremony?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Beautiful little girl.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Well, I just stopped in to say 'hi' so I'm leaving you all for tonight. I'm going to watch TV for a bit and close my eyes.
> Latergators


I am so happy that your surgery went well! Close your eyes and sweet dreams, my friend!!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Patty, she is cuter in each picture that you post! OMG - that hair and those eyes!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

OH OH OH
What a little charmer. She is going to be bringing smiles for so many years to come.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I just LOVE this tree.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That picture of the tree bark is one of my favorites, I have 3 variations in the house.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That picture of the tree bark is one of my favorites, I have 3 variations in the house.


 I can see why. It's natural and abstract in one - amazing how artful nature can be.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I know that this makes no sense, faith doesn't, after all. 
I have gone full circle with my belief in God, I suppose any thinking person has, it is nature that makes me a believer.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Al! Hope everything went well with your surgery. That eyepatch becomes you!!
> here's a little something to make you smile,


Thank you for posting the pictures, Bratty. She's a doll----and a child prodigy! Very, very cute!

Still having OS7 glitches and cloudy vision! Rats!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures, Bratty. She's a doll----and a child prodigy! Very, very cute!
> 
> Still having OS7 glitches and cloudy vision! Rats!


I am sorry to hear you are still having problems with your eye and honestly hope it improves. you may have to go back to the doctor and tell them you are not happy. I remember my sister had trouble with her first op. No trouble with the second eye. She had the ops about 30 years ago and is now 86 and having a bit of bother again. We are all behind you and wishing you well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures, Bratty. She's a doll----and a child prodigy! Very, very cute!
> 
> Still having OS7 glitches and cloudy vision! Rats!


Maybe, like me, you need to clean your computer screen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am sorry to hear you are still having problems with your eye and honestly hope it improves. you may have to go back to the doctor and tell them you are not happy. I remember my sister had trouble with her first op. No trouble with the second eye. She had the ops about 30 years ago and is now 86 and having a bit of bother again. We are all behind you and wishing you well.


Thanks for the good thoughts. I even went to my knitting group today out of boredom. I actually made 3 little easy sachet bags because I didn't have to see that well. My husband had to drive me there, though, and one of the knitters took me home. I'm not ready to be out on the road like this!
I'm sure my eye will clear up. The doc wasn't too worried after he examined it. I still have swelling that'll probably take awhile to go away. It's mostly on the left side of my eye where the little incision is made. I trust my doc, and he's done of lot of these procedures. I used to have a lot of patience, but not being able to see well isn't much fun.
And it's not my iPad screen, Jelun! Another OS7 glitch. My iPad "corrected" my "it's not" to it' snot. It isn't very understanding of contractions.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Al! Hope everything went well with your surgery. That eyepatch becomes you!!
> here's a little something to make you smile,


Patty she is just adorable and the camera loves her! I think you have a little diva on your hands. Thanks so much for posting the photos.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's one for you MIB


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That picture of the tree bark is one of my favorites, I have 3 variations in the house.


Love your beautiful photos. I want to touch that tree bark. As you say it is pictures that me know there is something out there that cares about us putting out so much beauty wherever we look.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Here's one for you MIB


I love to see photos of guys with cats. Makes a change from guys with pit bulls or ridgebacks. It is a great photo.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I love to see photos of guys with cats. Makes a change from guys with pit bulls or ridgebacks. It is a great photo.


Okay, Ms Eve, here's one for you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, Ms Eve, here's one for you.


Thank you, that is just beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts. I even went to my knitting group today out of boredom. I actually made 3 little easy sachet bags because I didn't have to see that well. My husband had to drive me there, though, and one of the knitters took me home. I'm not ready to be out on the road like this!
> I'm sure my eye will clear up. The doc wasn't too worried after he examined it. I still have swelling that'll probably take awhile to go away. It's mostly on the left side of my eye where the little incision is made. I trust my doc, and he's done of lot of these procedures. I used to have a lot of patience, but not being able to see well isn't much fun.
> And it's not my iPad screen, Jelun! Another OS7 glitch. My iPad "corrected" my "it's not" to it' snot. It isn't very understanding of contractions.


Darn it, I always go to the easy way out first! Hope it clears up soon. The only experience I have with cataract removal is through my former clients and they were not especially skilled at passing on progress reports.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

For nobody in particular.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks! Dylan didn't spend all his time scowling and it's nice to see him smiling. :thumbup:


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Here's one for you MIB


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Patty! What a doll! I know you'd love her is she looked like King Kong's granddaughter, but she is a beauty. Thanks for sharing.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Al! Hope everything went well with your surgery. That eyepatch becomes you!!
> here's a little something to make you smile,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She is just delicious.
> 
> (And now here comes LTL to accuse me of cannibalism.)


Oh, bite her head off and do us all a favor.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Oh, bite her head off and do us all a favor.


koff koff.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Here's one for you MIB


OMG, another cat lover! I didn't know.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OMG, another cat lover! I didn't know.


Well, add me to the list. I have two shelter cat (both hopelessly spoiled) that I adore. I'm not too crazy about dogs, though.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, add me to the list. I have two shelter cat (both hopelessly spoiled) that I adore. I'm not too crazy about dogs, though.


Could I be halfway on the list? I always had a few cats, I worked at a group home that had abandoned cats we would take home. I was up to 6 at one point. My mother stole a few from me. 
It just doesn't work right now, though.

Perhaps we could have an amendment to the US Constitution that the group with the most cats gets to make the immigration rules.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Could I be halfway on the list? I always had a few cats, I worked at a group home that had abandoned cats we would take home. I was up to 6 at one point. My mother stole a few from me.
> It just doesn't work right now, though.
> 
> Perhaps we could have an amendment to the US Constitution that the group with the most cats gets to make the immigration rules.


LOL jelun. I am a cat lover too. I only have 2. They take very good care of us!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Could I be halfway on the list? I always had a few cats, I worked at a group home that had abandoned cats we would take home. I was up to 6 at one point. My mother stole a few from me.
> It just doesn't work right now, though.
> 
> Perhaps we could have an amendment to the US Constitution that the group with the most cats gets to make the immigration rules.


No fair! Discriminatory! We have dogs. I'm a dog person.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you are familiar with 23andme, if any of you have or know anyone who has done the testing.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenkotler/2012/12/13/what-is-23andme-really-selling-the-moral-quandary-at-the-center-of-the-personalized-genomics-revolution/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL jelun. I am a cat lover too. I only have 2. They take very good care of us!


Geez! What's to become of the dog people? How could this cat fetish take over the thread?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Susan and I are having a "conversation" with a woman over on that Ben Stein thread, Susan is, as usual, being much nicer than I. 
This woman thinks that because she got to the US before it was the US she gets to reject recent immigrants if they are not up to her (Christian) standards.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Susan and I are having a "conversation" with a woman over on that Ben Stein thread, Susan is, as usual, being much nicer than I.
> This woman thinks that because she got to the US before it was the US she gets to reject recent immigrants if they are not up to her (Christian) standards.


I would join you, but my eyes are going buggy and I must take my leave.
Nighty night, all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I was wondering if any of you are familiar with 23andme, if any of you have or know anyone who has done the testing.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenkotler/2012/12/13/what-is-23andme-really-selling-the-moral-quandary-at-the-center-of-the-personalized-genomics-revolution/


Hadn't heard of this before, but no...I don't think I'd do it. The technology for analyzing so many genes is still so primitive that I'd feel like I was trying to predict my future by looking into a crystal ball.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent amendment suggestion. I'm in.



jelun2 said:


> Could I be halfway on the list? I always had a few cats, I worked at a group home that had abandoned cats we would take home. I was up to 6 at one point. My mother stole a few from me.
> It just doesn't work right now, though.
> 
> Perhaps we could have an amendment to the US Constitution that the group with the most cats gets to make the immigration rules.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hadn't heard of this before, but no...I don't think I'd do it. The technology for analyzing so many genes is still so primitive that I'd feel like I was trying to predict my future by looking into a crystal ball.


I posted a link over on whatever that was Ben Stein for the jewish/Indian link


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I would join you, but my eyes are going buggy and I must take my leave.
> Nighty night, all.


Take care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love both, but cats rule. So much simpler to take care of....and travel is better too.



alcameron said:


> No fair! Discriminatory! We have dogs. I'm a dog person.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I love both, but cats rule. So much simpler to take care of....and travel is better too.


I am definitely a cat person, they are so independent. You know when they come for some lovin' they really want yours.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I would join you, but my eyes are going buggy and I must take my leave.
> Nighty night, all.


Night, Al.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have not done the testing. I am not willing to risk my health and privacy for 'the greater good.' IMO



jelun2 said:


> I was wondering if any of you are familiar with 23andme, if any of you have or know anyone who has done the testing.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenkotler/2012/12/13/what-is-23andme-really-selling-the-moral-quandary-at-the-center-of-the-personalized-genomics-revolution/


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am definitely a cat person, they are so independent. You know when they come for some lovin' they really want yours.


Exactly. I don't dislike dogs, but all that jumping and fawning gets on my nerves after a while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What can I say? Cats have decided to take over, and what Lola wants, Lola gets. Don't worry. I'll always love you and the pooches too.



alcameron said:


> Geez! What's to become of the dog people? How could this cat fetish take over the thread?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love both, but cats rule.


Yes, mine most definitely do! They run the house and have graciously allowed us to share it with them.

:-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tell Janey I said to have a nice cocktail hour. (Am I right? And Susan is much nicer than either of us.)



jelun2 said:


> Susan and I are having a "conversation" with a woman over on that Ben Stein thread, Susan is, as usual, being much nicer than I.
> This woman thinks that because she got to the US before it was the US she gets to reject recent immigrants if they are not up to her (Christian) standards.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

OK, bedtime. 5:30 comes mighty early.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's because we keep the pantry stocked with food they like. (Okay, they love us too, but they don't drive the car. Although I didn't know my fourteen year old did....maybe I better go check.)



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, mine most definitely do! They run the house and have graciously allowed us to share it with them.
> 
> :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I posted a link over on whatever that was Ben Stein for the jewish/Indian link


Heehee! I know--I couldn't resist asking KnitPick myself how she came to that conclusion. I don't think she'll respond, though.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga all. Tomorrow.....



jelun2 said:


> OK, bedtime. 5:30 comes mighty early.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Tell Janey I said to have a nice cocktail hour. (Am I right? And Susan is much nicer than either of us.)


Not nicer--just a major softy. I can't help feeling sorry for some of these folks...they're totally lost.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bazinga all. Tomorrow.....


Goodnight, Dame.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Oh, bite her head off and do us all a favor.


As a geek would to a chicken.

:mrgreen: :XD: :mrgreen: :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, add me to the list. I have two shelter cat (both hopelessly spoiled) that I adore. I'm not too crazy about dogs, though.


Ditto here. But only one cat; her sweet sister (the one in my avatar) died of cancer 5 years ago, but the remaining one, 16 and weighing less than 7 lbs., seems to plan to go on forever. Her vet advised against getting another bc supposedly new ones carry germs the old ones aren't accustomed to, so she's been an only chi - cat for 5 years.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I would join you, but my eyes are going buggy and I must take my leave.
> Nighty night, all.


Good night.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bazinga all. Tomorrow.....


Night, Dame.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not nicer--just a major softy. I can't help feeling sorry for some of these folks...they're totally lost.


You're also very clever. The day you did all those fortune cookie and Confucius quotes had me in stitches.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Susan and I are having a "conversation" with a woman over on that Ben Stein thread, Susan is, as usual, being much nicer than I.
> This woman thinks that because she got to the US before it was the US she gets to reject recent immigrants if they are not up to her (Christian) standards.


Drat. Another thread I have to check out.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Ditto here. But only one cat; her sweet sister (the one in my avatar) died of cancer 5 years ago, but the remaining one, 16 and weighing less than 7 lbs., seems to plan to go on forever.


Wow! That's really getting on in cat years. Ours are age two (Missy) and about seven (Pumpkin). The shelter claimed Mr. P was about two and a half when we adopted him...our vet said said more like four or five! He's a sweet boy but very timid--no surprise as he was dumped on the highway as a kitten, taken in by the shelter, adopted, then dumped AGAIN when his new owners couldn't or wouldn't take care of him any longer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're also very clever. The day you did all those fortune cookie and Confucius quotes had me in stitches.


Thanks--LL was driving me nuts that day, and I guess desperation fueled my creativity.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This one is for you Andrea from Conan and Lilly


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, add me to the list. I have two shelter cat (both hopelessly spoiled) that I adore. I'm not too crazy about dogs, though.


My cats are thoroughly spoiled. I think it's actually a law that they must be spoiled. They're the only crittters I talk baby talk to, too. My mother tells me they sit at the door and cry for me when I'm out of the house... One of them brings his ball and sits right outside my bedroom door meowing his "Play with me!! Play with me!! meow as soon as I turn the light off and get all settled in to go to sleep. I sometimes even indulge him. Gives the phrase "pussy whipped" (if you'll pardon the crudeness) a whole new meaning. See, the catch is that cats remember Egypt...

The cat I've got for my avatar looks just like my goofy ball player.Maybe he moonlights. I wonder what he gets paid.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This one is for you Andrea from Conan and Lilly


GREAT cartoon, Cheeky. I'm gonna write that down.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks--LL was driving me nuts that day, and I guess desperation fueled my creativity.


You ladies have been doing marvelously well with the crazies. I have had to back off lately as I felt like I was throwing the s--t at the side of the barn and just watching it slide off. They seem impervious to anything and I have to be in the right frame of mind to even interact with them any more. As I am sure you noticed they just keep coming out of the woodwork like a bunch of roaches. They may even be able to survive a nuclear winter. I have never seen such ignorance and blatant lies in my life.
I posted my cat cartoon for Andrea as she hates my cats. Actually she hates all cats and she would not even stay at my house if the cats were going to be present. All our dear Kitties have been from the humane society too and we get ones that are a little older and leave the kittens for others. I prefer males as they have been my favorites but I have loved them all and Peake Paddington made it to 20. We couldn't live without a cat in our home. Well, you understand. Good night and hope to see you tomorrow. Cheeky Bazinga!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Geez! What's to become of the dog people? How could this cat fetish take over the thread?


Don't worry, there are lots of dog lovers. There are more dogs in the city of San Francisco than there are children. I confess I am both a cat and a dog lover and wish I could have a dog where I live.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> GREAT cartoon, Cheeky. I'm gonna write that down.


Thanks, MIB. Yes, cats do train us so well. I am putty in their paws. Good night now. See you later.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, mine most definitely do! They run the house and have graciously allowed us to share it with them.
> 
> :-D


Have you noticed that no matter how big your bed is and even if you only have one cat, you only get one tenth of the bed for yourself?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Good night and a happy bazinga to all. Time for a bit of audio book listening and falling asleep (and having to hunt for the last bit of what I heard the next time I start the audio book again...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Have you noticed that no matter how big your bed is and even if you only have one cat, you only get one tenth of the bed for yourself?


Sure have! And two take up TEN times the room--I'm lucky to get even a corner for myself. After a while my husband puts them outside and shuts the door...no use. They scratch and meow until I let them back in, then take over the bed once more. I'd probably get more sleep if I gave in immediately and just slept on the carpet.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good night and a happy bazinga to all. Time for a bit of audio book listening and falling asleep (and having to hunt for the last bit of what I heard the next time I start the audio book again...


Night, Maid!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've often thought the same thing. Do you find yourself in an uncomfortable position but you don't want to disturb the cat, by moving......as if anything would disturb them when they want to sleep?



susanmos2000 said:


> Sure have! And two take up TEN times the room--I'm lucky to get even a corner for myself. After a while my husband puts them outside and shuts the door...no use. They scratch and meow until I let them back in, then take over the bed once more. I'd probably get more sleep if I gave in immediately and just slept on the carpet.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning from the dogs


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> As a geek would to a chicken.
> 
> :mrgreen: :XD: :mrgreen: :XD: :mrgreen:


OMG, I haven't thought of geeks in years!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hadn't heard of this before, but no...I don't think I'd do it. The technology for analyzing so many genes is still so primitive that I'd feel like I was trying to predict my future by looking into a crystal ball.


There was a segment about it on the radio the other day. It seems that they give percentages related to any of the typical issues. Percentage of Neanderthal... which is intriguing. I guess the amount is typically as much as 4%.
A participant really needs to take the info to a good geneticist following the test. 
I am asking my kids if they would be interested as a Santa Day gift.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Good morning from the dogs


Oh, those eyes. 
Very cute.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good morning from the dogs


Thank you. They are adorable. How old are they?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Good morning from the dogs


They're very sweet looking. Lucky you to have them. As I said here somewhere, I love dogs and would love to have one but that's not possible right now.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> There was a segment about it on the radio the other day. It seems that they give percentages related to any of the typical issues. Percentage of Neanderthal... which is intriguing. I guess the amount is typically as much as 4%.
> A participant really needs to take the info to a good geneticist following the test.
> I am asking my kids if they would be interested as a Santa Day gift.


Do you ever watch the PBS program, "Genealogy Roadshow"? I find it fascinating.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I still can't see well, but I'm going to try. I had breast cancer when I was 50 yrs old. I'm the youngest of 4, and nobody in my immediate family had any kind of cancer, although I had cousins with it. When I was 57 one of my sisters was diagnosed with ovarian cancer, and a new test came out to test for the BRCA1 and BRCA2 gene mutations---to the tune of $3,000. After some thinking and counseling, I had the test and the results were negative for BRCA1 and "undetermined" for BRCA2. In other words there was a mutation, but it hadn't yet been deemed a "bad" one. About 5 years later, after more research, my diagnosis turned to a "bad" BRCA2 gene mutation. I had already had breast cancer. There was greater risk for more breast cancer, ovarian cancer, and certain other cancers. In the meantime my sister died after being treated off and on for 7 years. The information I got from that test makes me more vigilant. I had my ovaries removed and have a yearly mammogram and a yearly MRI. My other sister was negative, so her children were OK, and I have no daughters. Getting genetic testing is a difficult decision, but some times the information is of benefit for you or your family.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Do you ever watch the PBS program, "Genealogy Roadshow"? I find it fascinating.


The genetic test I'd really love to take is the one that shows one's ethnic makeup. My father's mother had black curly hair and a sandy complexion ("OLIVE!" she always insisted)--definite red flags in the small Southern town in which she grew up. She was a horrible bigot, and the possibility that she might have some African-American heritage drove her crazy--I don't know how many ancestral searches she undertook and how many genealogists she paid to research her background.

None of it was ever successful, though, as each time the researcher ran into a roadblock in the form of an early nineteenth-century adoption that left no records. Finally someone hooked her up with a charlatan who came to the amazing conclusion that she was related to Anne Boleyn or someone like that--absolute hogwash! But she was happy, and the rest of the family was so relieved to see her let the matter drop that no one ever dared challenge it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The genetic test I'd really love to take is the one that shows one's ethnic makeup. My father's mother had black curly hair and a sandy complexion ("OLIVE!" she always insisted)--definite red flags in the small Southern town in which she grew up. She was a horrible bigot, and the possibility that she might have some African-American heritage drove her crazy--I don't know how many ancestral searches she undertook and how many genealogists she paid to research her background.
> 
> None of it was ever successful, though, as each time the researcher ran into a roadblock in the form of an early nineteenth-century adoption that left no records. Finally someone hooked her up with a charlatan who came to the amazing conclusion that she was related to Anne Boleyn or someone like that--absolute hogwash! But she was happy, and the rest of the family was so relieved to see her let the matter drop that no one ever dared challenge it.


Getting info about ethnicity would be more interesting, but I guess that could end up causing anxiety, too. No matter why one seeks genetic information, one has to take dealing with results into consideration.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Do you ever watch the PBS program, "Genealogy Roadshow"? I find it fascinating.


There was mention of that on a thread not so long ago. 
I really have to have my family members hook up my 2nd TV so that I have some access. My son, who has come to stay with me, has the TV pretty much tied up. :-(


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Getting info about ethnicity would be more interesting, but I guess that could end up causing anxiety, too. No matter why one seeks genetic information, one has to take dealing with results into consideration.


There is no doubt about that. 
Which is why I am making this an offer to my offspring rather than just going ahead with it. 
My older daughter never knew her father, by the time she found out where he was he had died. She has many medical questions, which only increased when she found out that he had passed by the time he as 63.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I really admire you for doing so much to educate yourself and using the tools you could to reduce the likelihood of developing cancer again. You're one fine, brave and intelligent person.:thumbup: :thumbup: .:thumbup: :thumbup:.:thumbup: :thumbup:


alcameron said:


> I still can't see well, but I'm going to try. I had breast cancer when I was 50 yrs old. I'm the youngest of 4, and nobody in my immediate family had any kind of cancer, although I had cousins with it. When I was 57 one of my sisters was diagnosed with ovarian cancer, and a new test came out to test for the BRCA1 and BRCA2 gene mutations---to the tune of $3,000. After some thinking and counseling, I had the test and the results were negative for BRCA1 and "undetermined" for BRCA2. In other words there was a mutation, but it hadn't yet been deemed a "bad" one. About 5 years later, after more research, my diagnosis turned to a "bad" BRCA2 gene mutation. I had already had breast cancer. There was greater risk for more breast cancer, ovarian cancer, and certain other cancers. In the meantime my sister died after being treated off and on for 7 years. The information I got from that test makes me more vigilant. I had my ovaries removed and have a yearly mammogram and a yearly MRI. My other sister was negative, so her children were OK, and I have no daughters. Getting genetic testing is a difficult decision, but some times the information is of benefit for you or your family.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Getting info about ethnicity would be more interesting, but I guess that could end up causing anxiety, too. No matter why one seeks genetic information, one has to take dealing with results into consideration.


Yes, my grandmother would have been one of those--if the test results showed what she feared, she might have had a heart attack on the spot. I don't feel any anxiety over my ethnic makeup, but detailed genetic testing that tried to root out any hidden mutations for breast cancer or whatever would be another story entirely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Andrea, you know how much I love your dogs. They are adorable. Give then a hug and a treat from me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I trust you will be with us for many years to come....reminding us to take care. hugs



alcameron said:


> I still can't see well, but I'm going to try. I had breast cancer when I was 50 yrs old. I'm the youngest of 4, and nobody in my immediate family had any kind of cancer, although I had cousins with it. When I was 57 one of my sisters was diagnosed with ovarian cancer, and a new test came out to test for the BRCA1 and BRCA2 gene mutations---to the tune of $3,000. After some thinking and counseling, I had the test and the results were negative for BRCA1 and "undetermined" for BRCA2. In other words there was a mutation, but it hadn't yet been deemed a "bad" one. About 5 years later, after more research, my diagnosis turned to a "bad" BRCA2 gene mutation. I had already had breast cancer. There was greater risk for more breast cancer, ovarian cancer, and certain other cancers. In the meantime my sister died after being treated off and on for 7 years. The information I got from that test makes me more vigilant. I had my ovaries removed and have a yearly mammogram and a yearly MRI. My other sister was negative, so her children were OK, and I have no daughters. Getting genetic testing is a difficult decision, but some times the information is of benefit for you or your family.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I really admire you for doing so much to educate yourself and using the tools you could to reduce the likelihood of developing cancer again. You're one fine, brave and intelligent person.:thumbup: :thumbup: .:thumbup: :thumbup:.:thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks,Maid. We do the best we can and struggle through the things we can't change.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Good morning from the dogs


I love your dogs, they are so cute.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I love your dogs, they are so cute.


Thank you. Each has his/her own personality and peculiarities.
I have to take a break from the Obamacare haters. I'm going to knit a little on something big and simple that doesn't require sharp eyes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bet your fingers are sharp knitters. Your work is beautiful.



alcameron said:


> Thank you. Each has his/her own personality and peculiarities.
> I have to take a break from the Obamacare haters. I'm going to knit a little on something big and simple that doesn't require sharp eyes.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Thank you. Each has his/her own personality and peculiarities.
> I have to take a break from the Obamacare haters. I'm going to knit a little on something big and simple that doesn't require sharp eyes.


I hope that big and simple was very relaxing and gave you some peace. 
It's really funny to think I am working so hard to make people see the positives in Obamacare since I did not in anyway want to be building a system that benefits the insurance industry most of which, as you know, fuels the investment industry. 
Geez.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

That is gorgeous. I've copied it and just might use it as my avatar for a little while if you don't mind. It's so good to see something beautiful after all the ugly stff Janeway has been posting on Obamacare #2 lately.


jelun2 said:


> .


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That is gorgeous. I've copied it and just might use it as my avatar for a little while if you don't mind. It's so good to see something beautiful after all the ugly stff Janeway has been posting on Obamacare #2 lately.


Exactly why I thought we needed that little bit of refuge from the BS. It is one thing to try to post away in order for those who read the thread even though they don't say anything. It is quite another (OMG, I sound like my mother) to be bombarded by stupid and insulting pictures that nobody can say anything about.
Oh, and yes, of course you can use that lovely pic. LOL, I stole it which is why I didn't know who to credit. I got it from Facebook.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

In this instance, i think it's OK for you to sound like your mother. :-D


jelun2 said:


> Exactly why I thought we needed that little bit of refuge from the BS. It is one thing to try to post away in order for those who read the thread even though they don't say anything. It is quite another (OMG, I sound like my mother) to be bombarded by stupid and insulting pictures that nobody can say anything about.
> Oh, and yes, of course you can use that lovely pic. LOL, I stole it which is why I didn't know who to credit. I got it from Facebook.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Jelun2, that dragonfly pic is wonderful. It looks as though it's covered in gems.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Awesome pic, jelun.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I really liked it I actually made out the label as bejewelled.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I stole it which is why I didn't know who to credit. I got it from Facebook.
> .


http://gencept.com/stunning-macro-photography-of-insects-by-david-chambon

French photographer David Chambon is a master of macro insect photography. Originally from Lyon, France, Chambon currently resides in Dampierre-les-Bois. An amateur photographer for over 10 years, his goal is to capture the magical beauty of nature through his imagery. His photographs are mostly shot using a Canon EOS-1D Mark III at 252mm. All of his macro shots are amazing, but its his morning dew series that stands out from the rest. He ventures out early in the morning, and photographs various insects perched on flowers and leaves, glowing from the tiny beads of dew that coat their bodies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> http://gencept.com/stunning-macro-photography-of-insects-by-david-chambon
> 
> French photographer David Chambon is a master of macro insect photography. Originally from Lyon, France, Chambon currently resides in Dampierre-les-Bois. An amateur photographer for over 10 years, his goal is to capture the magical beauty of nature through his imagery. His photographs are mostly shot using a Canon EOS-1D Mark III at 252mm. All of his macro shots are amazing, but its his morning dew series that stands out from the rest. He ventures out early in the morning, and photographs various insects perched on flowers and leaves, glowing from the tiny beads of dew that coat their bodies.


Eve, thanks so much for the information. His photographs deserve to be studied.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

The Sunday NYTimes Magazine had a long piece on how New York City's subway system prepared for the water surges that they expected when Sandy got to the city. One thing they did was build a walls to act as dams and prevent river water from flooding the subway tunnels.

This is a picture of one such wall. Note the water levels on the opposite sides. (I couldn't paste it in, prob. because it's a pdf file.)


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Where would those of us receiving Social Security today be if Bush had been able to privatize social security? I know they want the big banks to be able to get their hands on it and play with it and stuff it in their pockets. How do those of you on the right feel about privatizing social security? Do you trust the republicans to do what is in your best interest when it comes to social security and medicare?

Bernie Sanders said:

Lets be clear. Despite right-wing rhetoric:

Social Security is not going broke. According to the Social Security Administration, Social Security has a surplus today of $2.8 trillion and can pay out every benefit owed to every eligible person for the next 20 years.
Social Security has not contributed to the deficit. Social Security is funded independently by FICA taxes which are paid by workers and their employers.

Please stand with me today and demand that Congress and the President oppose any grand bargain which cuts Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid benefits.

When one out of four U.S. corporations pay nothing in federal income taxes; when Bushs tax breaks for the rich remain in place for many wealthy Americans; when the U.S. spends almost as much as the rest of the world combined on defense, there are much fairer and economically sound ways to address the budget than cutting programs desperately needed by the most vulnerable people in our country.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I cannot figure out if I feel that this one is beautiful or a travesty.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> Where would those of us receiving Social Security today be if Bush had been able to privatize social security? I know they want the big banks to be able to get their hands on it and play with it and stuff it in their pockets. How do those of you on the right feel about privatizing social security? Do you trust the republicans to do what is in your best interest when it comes to social security and medicare?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said:
> 
> ...


This could not be truer. There is no reason to hurt the most vulnerable among us, those who have only one way to provide for themselves by playing with their income levels. 
Why would anyone even consider doing that?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> This could not be truer. There is no reason to hurt the most vulnerable among us, those who have only one way to provide for themselves by playing with their income levels.
> Why would anyone even consider doing that?


That's what I would like to know? How many seniors are struggling today because Bush and the republicans crashed the economy and a lot of people lost a lot of their retirement. Thank God they didn't get to privatize it. I am waiting for someone on the right to explain why they agree or disagree with the republicans on this.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I cannot figure out if I feel that this one is beautiful or a travesty.


Looks kind of creepy to me, but it is clever. I can't see it as "beautiful."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> That's what I would like to know? How many seniors are struggling today because Bush and the republicans crashed the economy and a lot of people lost a lot of their retirement. Thank God they didn't get to privatize it. I am waiting for someone on the right to explain why they agree or disagree with the republicans on this.


Uh huh, it put a big dent in my savings. I recovered some before I retired. It would have been a whole lot better if I had hung on for a couple of years longer of the Obama Administration. I was too tired, however.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen the movie, "Hot Coffee"? We watched it this weekend. Such an eyeopener about how our rights are being eroded by corporations.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Has anyone seen the movie, "Hot Coffee"? We watched it this weekend. Such an eyeopener about how our rights are being eroded by corporations.


I haven't seen the movie, but I heard an interview with the woman who made it. The poor woman whose skin was melted by the coffee continues to be a joke, even to some on the left. It's so easy for a company to trivialize its responsibility for damage it caused, and so hard for an individual to fight the consequences.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Uh huh, it put a big dent in my savings. I recovered some before I retired. It would have been a whole lot better if I had hung on for a couple of years longer of the Obama Administration. I was too tired, however.


I am with you there Jelun. I too should have worked another year, but there was no way I could do it. I have a lot of back issues--no discs left in my lower back--so it was time which brings up another issue. The republicans wanting to raise the retirement age. If they aren't able to screw us over one way, they will try something else. I know Tom Harkin has introduced a bill in the senate to strengthen social security, but of course that won't get anywhere in the house. There are a lot of people that worked very hard all their lives and can not work past the age of 66, and are struggling to even make it to 66, but the republicans could care less. They sit on their behinds, behind a desk and don't care. As Ed Schultz says this is for the people who take a shower after work.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I asked several of my coworkers this morning what they knew about this case and every one of them said she was driving and spilled hot coffee on herself as she drank it. The movie let us know that she was a passenger and that the car was stopped while they all prepared their food to eat. I thought she was driving too. Did you know that she was 79 years old? Her burns were awful, third degree and they required skin grafts.



Poor Purl said:


> I haven't seen the movie, but I heard an interview with the woman who made it. The poor woman whose skin was melted by the coffee continues to be a joke, even to some on the left. It's so easy for a company to trivialize its responsibility for damage it caused, and so hard for an individual to fight the consequences.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I asked several of my coworkers this morning what they knew about this case and every one of them said she was driving and spilled hot coffee on herself as she drank it. The movie let us know that she was a passenger and that the car was stopped while they all prepared their food to eat. I thought she was driving too. Did you know that she was 79 years old? Her burns were awful, third degree and they required skin grafts.


I remember that case--always wondered what the crew did to make that coffee so lava-hot. My guess was always that someone slapped the pot down on the grill for a few moments to warm the stuff, then forgot and let it reach boiling point.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Actually, McDonald's kept their coffee warm at a temperature of 180-190 degrees Fahrenheit at that time. It was their common practice. McDonald's had had over 700 cases of people being burned and they did nothing to lower the temperatures or change the design of the cup. 
All the lady did was ask them to cover her medical bills which amounted to $10,000 for the skin grafts. They offered $800 and her children convinced her to sue at that point. You need to see the movie.
My McDonald's now asks how many cream and sugars I want in my coffee and they make it for me. I still let it set a few minutes before I drink it. Afraid not to do so.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They are quiet on this one now. Only mention it when market is up big time....like Clinton administration. They'd rather shout Benghazi or Obamacare.



NJG said:


> That's what I would like to know? How many seniors are struggling today because Bush and the republicans crashed the economy and a lot of people lost a lot of their retirement. Thank God they didn't get to privatize it. I am waiting for someone on the right to explain why they agree or disagree with the republicans on this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't interest me much. Sorry.



Poor Purl said:


> Looks kind of creepy to me, but it is clever. I can't see it as "beautiful."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My health changed my plans.



jelun2 said:


> Uh huh, it put a big dent in my savings. I recovered some before I retired. It would have been a whole lot better if I had hung on for a couple of years longer of the Obama Administration. I was too tired, however.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We got a movie from the library the other day. 'Carnage' with Jodie Foster, Kate Winslet & two guys. A real sleeper. Great stuff.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And....their retirement is much BETTER than yours and mine. And the taxpayers pay for that.



NJG said:


> I am with you there Jelun. I too should have worked another year, but there was no way I could do it. I have a lot of back issues--no discs left in my lower back--so it was time which brings up another issue. The republicans wanting to raise the retirement age. If they aren't able to screw us over one way, they will try something else. I know Tom Harkin has introduced a bill in the senate to strengthen social security, but of course that won't get anywhere in the house. There are a lot of people that worked very hard all their lives and can not work past the age of 66, and are struggling to even make it to 66, but the republicans could care less. They sit on their behinds, behind a desk and don't care. As Ed Schultz says this is for the people who take a shower after work.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

NJG said:


> I am with you there Jelun. I too should have worked another year, but there was no way I could do it. I have a lot of back issues--no discs left in my lower back--so it was time which brings up another issue. The republicans wanting to raise the retirement age. If they aren't able to screw us over one way, they will try something else. I know Tom Harkin has introduced a bill in the senate to strengthen social security, but of course that won't get anywhere in the house. There are a lot of people that worked very hard all their lives and can not work past the age of 66, and are struggling to even make it to 66, but the republicans could care less. They sit on their behinds, behind a desk and don't care. As Ed Schultz says this is for the people who take a shower after work.


My thoughts run along the lines of people (who are physically able, of course) working a certain number of years in order to receive a full benefit. If you start work at 18 you have to work for 47 years to 65. If you begin working at 28 then the age is 75. If you take 10 years off in the middle to raise your children, same formula takes effect.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Actually, McDonald's kept their coffee warm at a temperature of 180-190 degrees Fahrenheit at that time. It was their common practice. McDonald's had had over 700 cases of people being burned and they did nothing to lower the temperatures or change the design of the cup.
> All the lady did was ask them to cover her medical bills which amounted to $10,000 for the skin grafts. They offered $800 and her children convinced her to sue at that point. You need to see the movie.
> My McDonald's now asks how many cream and sugars I want in my coffee and they make it for me. I still let it set a few minutes before I drink it. Afraid not to do so.


I think I saw this or a really long trailer here on line (surprise, surprise), it is odd how these corporations rather than making human type decisions shoot themselves in the foot by taking such hard line positions. 
It seems to happen all the time.
I had known before, however, that the woman was truly seriously injured and deserved every penny she got.

You all might have noticed I have had it with that raving loon and her toadies. I just can't stand any more of her for a bit. I am ready to say something really nasty.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I cannot figure out if I feel that this one is beautiful or a travesty.


It is mesmerizing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I think I saw this or a really long trailer here on line (surprise, surprise), it is odd how these corporations rather than making human type decisions shoot themselves in the foot by taking such hard line positions.
> It seems to happen all the time.
> I had known before, however, that the woman was truly seriously injured and deserved every penny she got.
> 
> You all might have noticed I have had it with that raving loon and her toadies. I just can't stand any more of her for a bit. I am ready to say something really nasty.


It's easy to do jelun. Just ignore her posts like the rest of us try to do. She's all ego and hot air.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I think I saw this or a really long trailer here on line (surprise, surprise), it is odd how these corporations rather than making human type decisions shoot themselves in the foot by taking such hard line positions.
> It seems to happen all the time.
> I had known before, however, that the woman was truly seriously injured and deserved every penny she got.
> 
> You all might have noticed I have had it with that raving loon and her toadies. I just can't stand any more of her for a bit. I am ready to say something really nasty.


I say "go for it!" :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Truer words were never spoken. Not only will she never change. I think I make it worse when I feed her immense ego by replying. I just fell for it again. I'm not perfect....just getting better.



BrattyPatty said:


> It's easy to do jelun. Just ignore her posts like the rest of us try to do. She's all ego and hot air.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 wrote:
I think I saw this or a really long trailer here on line (surprise, surprise), it is odd how these corporations rather than making human type decisions shoot themselves in the foot by taking such hard line positions. 
It seems to happen all the time.
I had known before, however, that the woman was truly seriously injured and deserved every penny she got.

You all might have noticed I have had it with that raving loon and her toadies. I just can't stand any more of her for a bit. I am ready to say something really nasty.

I say "go for it!"

Oh great, now libs are supporting the Second Amendment

Here is where you can join other patriotic Americans
http://home.nra.org/


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, that is the way Virginians seem to handle things, with guns.


lovethelake said:


> jelun2 wrote:
> I think I saw this or a really long trailer here on line (surprise, surprise), it is odd how these corporations rather than making human type decisions shoot themselves in the foot by taking such hard line positions.
> It seems to happen all the time.
> I had known before, however, that the woman was truly seriously injured and deserved every penny she got.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Yeah, that is the way Virginians seem to handle things, with guns.


 Jelun's message had nothing to do with guns, yet LOL seemed to think it did. What a strange connection.

And I thought "they" wouldn't come in here and annoy us. Who invited her?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Julen supported someone shoot themselves in the foot and Medusa supported that idea.

Just wanted to show my support for the Second Amendment too


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Julen supported someone shoot themselves in the foot and Medusa supported that idea.
> 
> Just wanted to show my support for the Second Amendment too


Then you don't understand the use of metaphor, either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think of it as having really nosy, annoying neighbors who bother you when you step foot out of the house. Maybe we need guard dogs?



Poor Purl said:


> Jelun's message had nothing to do with guns, yet LOL seemed to think it did. What a strange connection.
> 
> And I thought "they" wouldn't come in here and annoy us. Who invited her?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Then you don't understand the use of metaphor, either.


She doesn't understand much.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> She doesn't understand much.


What she really doesn't understand is.......well just about everything.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What she really doesn't understand is.......well just about everything.


I wonder what she would understand if I started hanging around on D&P.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think of it as having really nosy, annoying neighbors who bother you when you step foot out of the house. Maybe we need guard dogs?


Or we could just cover our ears and say "Neener Neener, I can't hear you."

Nah, then we'd sound like them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's easy to do jelun. Just ignore her posts like the rest of us try to do. She's all ego and hot air.


Jelun, I am already taking a respite from the beast as I like to call her. She had promised to leave and never return because we were such savages to her and she couldn't take all the hurt we were heaping upon her. You must have been here by then and seen that I think. She is the biggest liar, most ignorant monster on KP and she will tear anyone to shreds if she can. As Patty said she is a big bag of hot air and crap with a lot of ego. I think tomorrow night is here big night to howl as I think she is a devil not a kindly wicken. LTL is one of her little minions and a few other devotees who can't make a move without her pointing them in the direction she wants them to go. I'm trying to ease my way back on to KP. Maybe I should pull a LPG and repost her posts where she says she is never coming back on KP to the big bad political/religious threads that have been so unkind to her. Maybe we should all cast a spell on her tomorrow and see if we can get rid of her that way. She is tiresome.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I wonder what she would understand if I started hanging around on D&P.


We could all gang up on her on D&P. We have been accused of seeking out one of them at a time and then going after that crazy just like a pack of wolves, werewolves perhaps. Then she would really have something to whine about.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Jelun's message had nothing to do with guns, yet LOL seemed to think it did. What a strange connection.
> 
> And I thought "they" wouldn't come in here and annoy us. Who invited her?


LTL lives in the uncivil outback of VA and she goes to some radical offshoot of the Catholic church. She claims to be an expert on all things Catholic and I have yet to hear one true thing come out of her mouth about the Catholic religion or anything else for that matter. I think she is more closely akin to the KKK version of Christianity. I wonder how old she is as she is either young and dumb or old and hasn't learned a thing. I can't believe that they really believe God sanctions the hate and animosity they feel for anyone who disagrees with them. She is going to have a lot of trouble with the new Pope who is trying to be more inclusive 'cause she doesn't like to many people.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jelun, I am already taking a respite from the beast as I like to call her. She had promised to leave and never return because we were such savages to her and she couldn't take all the hurt we were heaping upon her. You must have been here by then and seen that I think. She is the biggest liar, most ignorant monster on KP and she will tear anyone to shreds if she can. As Patty said she is a big bag of hot air and crap with a lot of ego. I think tomorrow night is here big night to howl as I think she is a devil not a kindly wicken. LTL is one of her little minions and a few other devotees who can't make a move without her pointing them in the direction she wants them to go. I'm trying to ease my way back on to KP. Maybe I should pull a LPG and repost her posts where she says she is never coming back on KP to the big bad political/religious threads that have been so unkind to her. Maybe we should all cast a spell on her tomorrow and see if we can get rid of her that way. She is tiresome.


Cheeky, I vote for the spell.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Yeah, that is the way Virginians seem to handle things, with guns.


shayfaye LTL was raised by a pack of wolves in the outback. I think she is one of those doomsday prepers. She probably has a bunker and tons of guns and ammo so she can fight all the bad people who want to do her harm. You already know most humans have some manners but she just shows up where ever she wants to plop down her butt and starts chatting away like somebody cares what she has to say. She just doesn't get it that we don't like her company.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, I vote for the spell.


I'll second that!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> shayfaye LTL was raised by a pack of wolves in the outback. I think she is one of those doomsday prepers. She probably has a bunker and tons of guns and ammo so she can fight all the bad people who want to do her harm. You already know most humans have some manners but she just shows up where ever she wants to plop down her butt and starts chatting away like somebody cares what she has to say. She just doesn't get it that we don't like her company.


I think she is annoyed that we have so many empresses here, Empress Cheeky!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, I vote for the spell.


Purl, let's each come up with a spell and I think I have one of those little dolls and some pins we can poke in it. We should meet up here on LOLL tomorrow night and say what our spell is and then stick a pin in. Anyone else who belongs on LOLL can participate as well. Will this time tomorrow work for you Purl? If you have any special potions or other items please bring them with.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl, let's each come up with a spell and I think I have one of those little dolls and some pins we can poke in it. We should meet up here on LOLL tomorrow night and say what our spell is and then stick a pin in. Anyone else who belongs on LOLL can participate as well. Will this time tomorrow work for you Purl? If you have any special potions or other items please bring them with.


I will be here. I do have some toads tongue and lizard eyeballs to add to the pot.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jelun, I am already taking a respite from the beast as I like to call her. She had promised to leave and never return because we were such savages to her and she couldn't take all the hurt we were heaping upon her. You must have been here by then and seen that I think. She is the biggest liar, most ignorant monster on KP and she will tear anyone to shreds if she can. As Patty said she is a big bag of hot air and crap with a lot of ego. I think tomorrow night is here big night to howl as I think she is a devil not a kindly wicken. LTL is one of her little minions and a few other devotees who can't make a move without her pointing them in the direction she wants them to go. I'm trying to ease my way back on to KP. Maybe I should pull a LPG and repost her posts where she says she is never coming back on KP to the big bad political/religious threads that have been so unkind to her. Maybe we should all cast a spell on her tomorrow and see if we can get rid of her that way. She is tiresome.


I Do think I was here then, to be honest I don't pay much attention to what she says. 
After our conversation the other day, I was thinking the thing that I am smartest about is knowing that I don't know something, I have to go back and check what someone said half the time. 
Time to go watch the Red Sox win so we won't have to have the World Series celebration meld with Halloween. 
Cross your fingers, we don't need any more sports related deaths here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think she is annoyed that we have so many empresses here, Empress Cheeky!


Probably so Empress Patty. She gets annoyed and a bit jealous that we are all "royals" and all they have is a what? Do they even have a fake queen any longer? They are a sad lot I must say.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> LTL lives in the uncivil outback of VA and she goes to some radical offshoot of the Catholic church. She claims to be an expert on all things Catholic and I have yet to hear one true thing come out of her mouth about the Catholic religion or anything else for that matter. I think she is more closely akin to the KKK version of Christianity. I wonder how old she is as she is either young and dumb or old and hasn't learned a thing. I can't believe that they really believe God sanctions the hate and animosity they feel for anyone who disagrees with them. She is going to have a lot of trouble with the new Pope who is trying to be more inclusive 'cause she doesn't like to many people.


Even if it's mostly conjecture on your part, Cheeky, a lot of what you say rings true. I got the impression that she's only recently become Catholic - I can't recall what was said - but if so, that could explain why she's so rigid about Catholicism. My friends who were raised Catholic are much more relaxed about it. Some have even said they like the new pope.

But the hatred she and her pals show is sometimes shocking. The few times I've been at a Catholic church service, what stood out for me was how often the priest used the word "love." She must have a very different priest.

In the end, though, who cares what makes her the way she is?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl, let's each come up with a spell and I think I have one of those little dolls and some pins we can poke in it. We should meet up here on LOLL tomorrow night and say what our spell is and then stick a pin in. Anyone else who belongs on LOLL can participate as well. Will this time tomorrow work for you Purl? If you have any special potions or other items please bring them with.


Good idea. I'll be around most of the evening. We're too old for trick-or-treating.

But we should use a size 000 double point to stick into the doll. It would hurt more than a pin.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I Do think I was here then, to be honest I don't pay much attention to what she says.
> After our conversation the other day, I was thinking the thing that I am smartest about is knowing that I don't know something, I have to go back and check what someone said half the time.
> Time to go watch the Red Sox win so we won't have to have the World Series celebration meld with Halloween.
> Cross your fingers, we don't need any more sports related deaths here.


I'm cheering for the Sox, jelun. Sox are up in the bottom of the 8th and it's 6 to 1 Sox! Yeah Sox!!!!!!! I love Boston. Several years ago we decided to go up through the New England states and all the way up to Nova Scotia and Cape Breton Island. I love that part of our country and all the amazing history and natural beauty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A little hocus pocus for you!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good idea. I'll be around most of the evening. We're too old for trick-or-treating.
> 
> But we should use a size 000 double point to stick into the doll. It would hurt more than a pin.


Good idea. Can you bring some extras to share? Anyone that rude needs to be taught some manners. She may need an exorcism too but I am not up for that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm cheering for the Sox, jelun. Sox are up in the bottom of the 8th and it's 6 to 1 Sox! Yeah Sox!!!!!!! I love Boston. Several years ago we decided to go up through the New England states and all the way up to Nova Scotia and Cape Breton Island. I love that part of our country and all the amazing history and natural beauty.


I didn't make it out yet, I am not a true sports fan, more of a YES, it's post season fan. I do know that a lot of true Bostonians are hoping that a Sox win can heal some of the pain of the Marathon bombings. There was also a young lady killed by the police a few years back, and awful situation.

You brought tears to my eyes at the Nova Scotia mention, that was my mother's last vacation we took the Scotia Prince (gone now) for one of those mini vacas to NS. It was a great time, but, also the true determinant that my mother was losing her cognitive abilities quickly. 
The trip was great fun. She really had a great time, total serendipity we hit a street fair in Halifax, what a time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I didn't make it out yet, I am not a true sports fan, more of a YES, it's post season fan. I do know that a lot of true Bostonians are hoping that a Sox win can heal some of the pain of the Marathon bombings. There was also a young lady killed by the police a few years back, and awful situation.
> 
> You brought tears to my eyes at the Nova Scotia mention, that was my mother's last vacation we took the Scotia Prince (gone now) for one of those mini vacas to NS. It was a great time, but, also the true determinant that my mother was losing her cognitive abilities quickly.
> The trip was great fun. She really had a great time, total serendipity we hit a street fair in Halifax, what a time.


How lucky for you both that you had that time to share together.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good idea. Can you bring some extras to share? Anyone that rude needs to be taught some manners. She may need an exorcism too but I am not up for that.


I have 5 of them, so there should be enough to go around.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I will be here. I do have some toads tongue and lizard eyeballs to add to the pot.


Shucks, all I have is leftover Chinese. I'll see what else I can scrounge up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDidHzwYu3E
> 
> A little hocus pocus for you!


Thanks for this, Empress Patty. It was fun, and Bette Midler, was, as usual, hilarious. She is that rare talent that doesn't take herself seriously.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks for this, Empress Patty. It was fun, and Bette Midler, was, as usual, hilarious. She is that rare talent that doesn't take herself seriously.


I remember seeing her for the first time on Johnny Carson singing "The Boogey Woogey Bugle Boy". I went out and bought the album the next day. I think she is so talented and so bawdy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks for this, Empress Patty. It was fun, and Bette Midler, was, as usual, hilarious. She is that rare talent that doesn't take herself seriously.


If we can't dig up any worms we can fake it with the noodles!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Until we type tomorrow, everyone have a pleasant evening. I am off to bed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Good night, Empress Patty. Sleep well.


BrattyPatty said:


> Until we type tomorrow, everyone have a pleasant evening. I am off to bed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You'd bore yourself to tears. I think that's why they keep following us.



jelun2 said:


> I wonder what she would understand if I started hanging around on D&P.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, but we'd be kidding. Neener, neener....



Poor Purl said:


> Or we could just cover our ears and say "Neener Neener, I can't hear you."
> 
> Nah, then we'd sound like them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Halloween is a good time for an exorcism. Do you think we can put it together or do we have to wait for Mardi Gras and enlist a Voodoo Queen? Nothing else has worked and we all seem sick of it.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jelun, I am already taking a respite from the beast as I like to call her. She had promised to leave and never return because we were such savages to her and she couldn't take all the hurt we were heaping upon her. You must have been here by then and seen that I think. She is the biggest liar, most ignorant monster on KP and she will tear anyone to shreds if she can. As Patty said she is a big bag of hot air and crap with a lot of ego. I think tomorrow night is here big night to howl as I think she is a devil not a kindly wicken. LTL is one of her little minions and a few other devotees who can't make a move without her pointing them in the direction she wants them to go. I'm trying to ease my way back on to KP. Maybe I should pull a LPG and repost her posts where she says she is never coming back on KP to the big bad political/religious threads that have been so unkind to her. Maybe we should all cast a spell on her tomorrow and see if we can get rid of her that way. She is tiresome.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDidHzwYu3E
> 
> A little hocus pocus for you!


Love it Empress Patty!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let me know when you want to howl. Semper fi.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> We could all gang up on her on D&P. We have been accused of seeking out one of them at a time and then going after that crazy just like a pack of wolves, werewolves perhaps. Then she would really have something to whine about.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I have 5 of them, so there should be enough to go around.


Thanks, Purl. I am looking for my dolls. I know which one to use I just have to find it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a pond with tadpoles and lizards galore. Point me to a spell book if anyone finds one. My familiar cat will help.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl, let's each come up with a spell and I think I have one of those little dolls and some pins we can poke in it. We should meet up here on LOLL tomorrow night and say what our spell is and then stick a pin in. Anyone else who belongs on LOLL can participate as well. Will this time tomorrow work for you Purl? If you have any special potions or other items please bring them with.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Red Sox won. Safe celebrations.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Let me know when you want to howl. Semper fi.


We will have to consult with jelun and see how she would like to handle the situation. Just be prepared. Who knows what may happen on All Hallow's Eve. I am getting so excited.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great memories to have.



jelun2 said:


> I didn't make it out yet, I am not a true sports fan, more of a YES, it's post season fan. I do know that a lot of true Bostonians are hoping that a Sox win can heal some of the pain of the Marathon bombings. There was also a young lady killed by the police a few years back, and awful situation.
> 
> You brought tears to my eyes at the Nova Scotia mention, that was my mother's last vacation we took the Scotia Prince (gone now) for one of those mini vacas to NS. It was a great time, but, also the true determinant that my mother was losing her cognitive abilities quickly.
> The trip was great fun. She really had a great time, total serendipity we hit a street fair in Halifax, what a time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Empress jelun I am happy that the Soxs won tonight. It will never even begin to ease the loss that Boston suffered but to just have something to cheer about and smile about is a good thing.
Yes, I loved Nova Scotia and Halifax was wonderful. I could not believe how clean it was. Did your Mom suffer from Dementia? My Mom had Alzheimer's for years as did her sister. My Mom always wanted to go to Halifax and I was going there for her as much as I was for myself. I know she would have loved it. Did you get to the cemetery where the Titanic victims are buried? That was really interesting and a very sad place to visit. I love to go to cemeteries too, the older the better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga my pretties.....and KPG and the minions too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bazinga my pretties.....and KPG and the minions too.


Double double toil and trouble

and sweet dreams, Empress Dame.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night all Empresses. Sleep well and see you tomorrow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love old cemeteries. There was an old one in my hometown. Headstones and mausoleums from bygone days....a dog on a child's grave....a huge boulder larger than a man for someone who died in an accident. Interesting thoughts for Halloween. Boo to all.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Empress jelun I am happy that the Soxs won tonight. It will never even begin to ease the loss that Boston suffered but to just have something to cheer about and smile about is a good thing.
> Yes, I loved Nova Scotia and Halifax was wonderful. I could not believe how clean it was. Did your Mom suffer from Dementia? My Mom had Alzheimer's for years as did her sister. My Mom always wanted to go to Halifax and I was going there for her as much as I was for myself. I know she would have loved it. Did you get to the cemetery where the Titanic victims are buried? That was really interesting and a very sad place to visit. I love to go to cemeteries too, the older the better.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Great point.



damemary said:


> You'd bore yourself to tears. I think that's why they keep following us.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Shucks, all I have is leftover Chinese. I'll see what else I can scrounge up.


I have two avocados and some black bean salad we could have an ethnic exorcism. Anyone have Indian? Curry could help! Ohhhhhh, or some JERK chicken, that could be appropriate.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> LTL lives in the uncivil outback of VA and she goes to some radical offshoot of the Catholic church. She claims to be an expert on all things Catholic and I have yet to hear one true thing come out of her mouth about the Catholic religion or anything else for that matter. I think she is more closely akin to the KKK version of Christianity. I wonder how old she is as she is either young and dumb or old and hasn't learned a thing. I can't believe that they really believe God sanctions the hate and animosity they feel for anyone who disagrees with them. She is going to have a lot of trouble with the new Pope who is trying to be more inclusive 'cause she doesn't like to many people.


Oh once again, so very wrong. Living in a rural area does not make one ignorant, just as living in an urban area makes you smart.

I don't hate anyone, you only feel I do. And feelings are emotions not facts.

Our 'new' Pope is not going to change any Church Doctrine. When he made his statement about inclusion, he meant in the context of the Church's renewed focus on Evangelicalism. Meaning, not being so focused on subgroups. People are readily accepted as they come, but the laws are the laws, and those will not be changed. In other words, the Church will maintain Church Doctrine and it is up to the individual to follow that Doctrine if they wish to remain Catholic.

This is why the Vatican has decreed that Nancy Pelosi is not to receive any of the Sacraments because of her pro abortion stance (she is not a Catholic in good standing with the Church). That is why a Catholic can have a civil divorce, but considered married by the Church unless one receives an annulment. Therefore if one remarries without an annulment, they too are viewed as a Catholic not in good standing with the Church (because it is considered adultery) and may not receive the Sacraments. You don't see divorced Catholics rise up in protest, because they understand the Doctrine and understand the consequences. Besides that, divorced Catholics are not a headline grabber, so the media focuses on political issues. One is a valued member of the Church if gay or divorced, if they follow Church doctrine. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, you sound like a lawyer of the Church. Glad someone is smug in all the teachings. Must be lonely.



lovethelake said:


> Oh once again, so very wrong. Living in a rural area does not make one ignorant, just as living in an urban area makes you smart.
> 
> I don't hate anyone, you only feel I do. And feelings are emotions not facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a chant to start the day copied from elsewhere in KP Anon-

Plain is our background of the day.

Purl is the love strewn our way.

Make one prayer for each suffering heart. 

Knit two together if torn apart. 

Slip one warm hand 'neath a needy arm. 

Decrease temptation causing harm.

Increase the good in all we meet. 

Finishing off, our task complete.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky, I love your present avatar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Cheeky, I love your present avatar.


I do, too. That little cat face peeking out from the hat is very cute.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh once again, so very wrong. Living in a rural area does not make one ignorant, just as living in an urban area makes you smart.
> 
> I don't hate anyone, you only feel I do. And feelings are emotions not facts.
> 
> ...


The Roman Catholic Church is a fine entity to be worrying about anyone else and their good standing in Christ. 
The regime in charge still harbors rapists. I guess killing the spirit is nicer than disposing of tissue.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

https://www.google.com/ , Google's opening page, today has a very clever Halloween theme. If you have time to kill: you need to pop 2 items in the cauldron to make things happen, and different pairs cause different events.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have two avocados and some black bean salad we could have an ethnic exorcism. Anyone have Indian? Curry could help! Ohhhhhh, or some JERK chicken, that could be appropriate.


jelun that combination may help the uninvited rude anal retentive one in our midst loosen up a bit. Save a spoonful or two for our ceremony this evening. We may see some fireworks shooting out of her derriere!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> jelun that combination may help the uninvited rude anal retentive one in our midst loosen up a bit. Save a spoonful or two for our ceremony this evening. We may see some fireworks shooting out of her derriere!


Nobody would be saying " I don't give a ...... " Maybe that should be " I don't give two..."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Happy Halloween


Fierce!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh once again, so very wrong. Living in a rural area does not make one ignorant, just as living in an urban area makes you smart.
> 
> I don't hate anyone, you only feel I do. And feelings are emotions not facts.
> 
> ...


The church lady told me you must be Satan because Satan lies just like you do. Please read what the National Catholic Register has to say about Nancy Pelosi. You are living your life with blinders on and you freely lie to make sense of your outrageous beliefs both political and religious. I never said people who are from rural areas are ignorant and people from urban areas are smart. Usually people who are well rounded, well educated and well traveled are more open minded than you, hence my assumption. If you have been exposed to much of anything in life it certainly doesn't show. What is obvious is you have a mind that is nailed shut so there is no hope of you ever learning anything new and also no chance that you will ever have to question any of your beliefs. Now isn't that special? Can you dance LTL? Bet you can't. Catholic wedding dances are the best. That's where I learned some of my best moves. I'm doing my church lady dance! Empress Cheeky sure does love to dance!

http://www.ncregister.com/blog/has-the-vatican-excommunicated-nancy-pelosi-8-things-to-know-and-share/ - 378k


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification Cheeky. This also illustrates why laypersons should not attempt to interpret and explain doctrine.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> The church lady told me you must be Satan because Satan lies just like you do. Please read what the National Catholic Register has to say about Nancy Pelosi. You are living your life with blinders on and you freely lie to make sense of your outrageous beliefs both political and religious. I never said people who are from rural areas are ignorant and people from urban areas are smart. Usually people who are well rounded, well educated and well traveled are more open minded than you, hence my assumption. If you have been exposed to much of anything in life it certainly doesn't show. What is obvious is you have a mind that is nailed shut so there is no hope of you ever learning anything new and also no chance that you will ever have to question any of your beliefs. Now isn't that special? Can you dance LTL? Bet you can't. Catholic wedding dances are the best. That's where I learned some of my best moves. I'm doing my church lady dance! Empress Cheeky sure does love to dance!
> 
> http://www.ncregister.com/blog/has-the-vatican-excommunicated-nancy-pelosi-8-things-to-know-and-share/ - 378k


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy Halloween again


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Happy Halloween again


Oh you are so cute, Andrea! Your pumpkins are so jolly and hugable. We have been getting so many trick or treaters tonight and some really creative and darling costumes. I loved Halloween when I was a kid. First we went trick or treating and then one of the churches had a party later that all the kids would go to and we would bob for apples and play games and eat more candy and caramel apples and popcorn balls. What fun!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh you are so cute, Andrea! Your pumpkins are so jolly and hugable. We have been getting so many trick or treaters tonight and some really creative and darling costumes. I loved Halloween when I was a kid. First we went trick or treating and then one of the churches had a party later that all the kids would go to and we would bob for apples and play games and eat more candy and caramel apples and popcorn balls. What fun!


As soon as it gets dark, they start coming. Last year we had about 120 kids. My husband and I will take turns answering the door because we want to watch basketball, too!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thank you for the clarification Cheeky. This also illustrates why laypersons should not attempt to interpret and explain doctrine.


It also illustrates and clarifies why no person should slap God in the face with the spewing of lie upon lie.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Nobody would be saying " I don't give a ...... " Maybe that should be " I don't give two..."


That's the spirit, I think you've got it! Or should I say that's the ghost? It is Halloween. Did any of you ever play with Ouija boards or tell really scary stories? I loved all that kind of stuff. Anything for a good scare.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Happy Halloween


I've never seen anything quite like that. I need to excuse myself before I mess up my chair.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

After reading S & O?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> After reading S & O?


HAHAHAHAAAAAA 
That truly seems to be painful.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It also illustrates and clarifies why no person should slap God in the face with the spewing of lie upon lie.


Yes, the lies are in the top 10 and then all the judging of everyone she doesn't personally approve of. I guess being rude isn't a sin but she certainly has no manners.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> As soon as it gets dark, they start coming. Last year we had about 120 kids. My husband and I will take turns answering the door because we want to watch basketball, too!


This is our third Halloween in this house, not a single trick or treater. I am devastated.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Happy Halloween again


Okay, now I've seen something like it. This time I was prepared. Truly wonderful pumpkins, Empress V.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> After reading S & O?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Trick or treat


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

For Janeway


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Trick or treat


AaaWWwwwwwww


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Go, Vikings!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Trick or treat


What vicious-looking animals! Do you use them as watchdoggies?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> For Janeway


The artist captured her expression perfectly. He just got the gender wrong.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

No, my old policy didn't cover sutures


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Our dogs are going crazy tonight, especially Hiro!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Defund Obamacare!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

No more food stamps


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you all check out the threads (chit chat) titled onions and onions2(?), very cute.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What? My fly is open?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Pumpkins by Ray Villafane


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What? My fly is open?


SMH, you know that food stamp one reminded me... the one person I know who is on food stamps just received notice of an increase... seems strange. 
Tho, I think they just messed up his last re-up and cut him when he shouldn't have been.

Night, Folks.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The teeth are really something, aren't they?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Pumpkins by Ray Villafane


The pumpkins are amazing, Al. Are the doggies upset by all the kids coming to the door? The cats would run down stairs to see who was there but got a little nervous when the kids would approach them. One little girl asked if she could take Conan home but her mom said he had to stay here. I don't think she would have even been able to pick him up. We had a lot of kids for a couple hours and then went down to nothing by about 8:30. The kids do have school tomorrow. We do like to see them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The pumpkins are amazing, Al. Are the doggies upset by all the kids coming to the door? The cats would run down stairs to see who was there but got a little nervous when the kids would approach them. One little girl asked if she could take Conan home but her mom said he had to stay here. I don't think she would have even been able to pick him up. We had a lot of kids for a couple hours and then went down to nothing by about 8:30. The kids do have school tomorrow. We do like to see them.


We had to put Hiro in the laundry room and Lucy is standing behind our doggie gate. Lucy doesn't bark, but she would want to kiss all the kids. Hiro is a barker. The first little kids started coming at 6 p.m. and by 9 I'll turn off the outside lights---sooner if I run out of candy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We had to put Hiro in the laundry room and Lucy is standing behind our doggie gate. Lucy doesn't bark, but she would want to kiss all the kids. Hiro is a barker. The first little kids started coming at 6 p.m. and by 9 I'll turn off the outside lights---sooner if I run out of candy.


Lucy is a lover and Hiro a fighter. Does he bark because he is angry or frightened? Probably defending his house like all males.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh you are so cute, Andrea! Your pumpkins are so jolly and hugable. We have been getting so many trick or treaters tonight and some really creative and darling costumes. I loved Halloween when I was a kid. First we went trick or treating and then one of the churches had a party later that all the kids would go to and we would bob for apples and play games and eat more candy and caramel apples and popcorn balls. What fun!


I am just loving those carved pumpkins, I honestly have never seen anything so well done. Well, pumpkin carving is not a big thing down here in the land of Oz.

As for trick or treaters, I did not have a single one call last night, Thursday. Yes it is 10.00 am Friday, here. I did see three very small boys going into a property down the road when I returned from the gym about 7.00 pm. I thought it was not safe as I could not see any parents or adults nearby. considering the properties on this side of the road are half acre and the houses are a bit of a distance from the road with no lights, it is not safe for kids to go door knocking there. We did have three small boys call last year, perhaps it was the same small boys. The only lollies I had were three 250 gram bars of chocolate that I had just purchased on special from Coles, so my son game the boys a bar of chocolate each. I have just been thinking, there are no small boys living in this street, at least not down our end and for quite a way up the other end, so I do not know where they came from. In fact, there are very few children living in the street.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Lucy is a lover and Hiro a fighter. Does he bark because he is angry or frightened? Probably defending his house like all males.


He's scared, I guess, although he sounds vicious. He's very gentle with us, and loves to have his tummy rubbed and snuggle with us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Go, Vikings!


Are you really that optimistic?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> As soon as it gets dark, they start coming. Last year we had about 120 kids. My husband and I will take turns answering the door because we want to watch basketball, too!


You have to be joking, you must live in an area with a lot of children living close by.

Just an aside, this pumpkin carving thing, I think it is the best thing you can do with a pumpkin, I do not like eating it, never have. Is there a special pumpkin you carve? I could not imagine trying to carve a Queensland Blue or an Ironbark pumpkin.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you really that optimistic?


Nummy!
No, I can't see the Vikes winning another game this year.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> He's scared, I guess, although he sounds vicious. He's very gentle with us, and loves to have his tummy rubbed and snuggle with us.


He sounds like the doggie version of the Conan. He is really just a big goofy looking baby. He grows on you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Al are you going to answer Eve's question about pumpkins?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You have to be joking, you must live in an area with a lot of children living close by.
> 
> Just an aside, this pumpkin carving thing, I think it is the best thing you can do with a pumpkin, I do not like eating it, never have. Is there a special pumpkin you carve? I could not imagine trying to carve a Queensland Blue or an Ironbark pumpkin.


They come from our section of our city. Our city is divided into 5 little sub-areas. Our immediate area used to have a lot of kids when our son was a child, then we went through a period of calm when the children grew up. Now more young people have come in and they're starting their families again. We live in a nice area, and people used to drive up in vans and drop tons of kids off. Halloween is a very big deal here. I've had a few parents come in costume tonight carrying little kids who probably can't even walk yet with their candy bags. They're sure starting the candy habit at an early age! Many years ago I gave out pencils because I was in one of my phases, and I found that the kids played pencil karate with them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

People here make pumpkin pie, but I can't stand it! I don't know a thing about pumpkin varieties. To me, a pumpkin is a pumpkin.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> People here make pumpkin pie, but I can't stand it! I don't know a thing about pumpkin varieties. To me, a pumpkin is a pumpkin.


Aren't they related to squash and other gourds? I hated pumpkin pie until I was grown up. It's OK with a lot of whipped cream but probably my least favorite.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Aren't they related to squash and other gourds? I hated pumpkin pie until I was grown up. It's OK with a lot of whipped cream but probably my least favorite.


Even gourds don't taste like other gourds, and summer and winter squash don't even look like varieties of the same veg. Zucchini (prob. courgettes to Eve) is nothing like acorn squash, and the only thing the latter has in common with pumpkin, far as I can tell, is that the seeds are all in the same place. In my opinion, the only edible parts of the pumpkin are the seeds. The rest should remain a medium for carving.

Whipped cream is better without pumpkin pie.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Even gourds don't taste like other gourds, and summer and winter squash don't even look like varieties of the same fruit. Zucchini (prob. courgettes to Eve) is nothing like acorn squash, and the only thing the latter has in common with pumpkin, far as I can tell, is that the seeds are all in the same place. In my opinion, the only edible parts of the pumpkin are the seeds. The rest should remain a medium for carving.
> 
> Whipped cream is better without pumpkin pie.


Yes, I could eat a nice bowl of whipped cream without the pie. I'm not too good with what categories vegies belong in but I guess you already figured that one out.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Purl did you bring your pointed sticks? Not sure if we need to do the deed. Suzi had written some very clever spells but she is feeling under the weather. Maybe we should cast a spell on her to make her feel better.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I had one good Halloween experience today. About 7 pm I was riding home on the subway, which was pretty crowded, and I was very tired. Somebody tapped my arm, and it turned out to be the wolf granny from Little Red Riding Hood. It was a really good costume: a shabby wolf suit, topped by a floral-print dress that could have come from the thirties. I've never before been offered a seat by a wolf, so I took it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi! Sorry I'm late. I fell asleep around 6 and just woke up .
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl did you bring your pointed sticks? Not sure if we need to do the deed. Suzi had written some very clever spells but she is feeling under the weather. Maybe we should cast a spell on her to make her feel better.


I have my 000 double points, but I have to bake bread tonight so can't hang out. Do you have a feel-good spell? I can't even think of one. Let's hold on to the idea for another time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Al your pumpkins are great!! Thanks for posting them. Your dogs are so cute!
DH said we only had 8 kids tonite. The weather is rotten.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I have my 000 double points, but I have to bake bread tonight so can't hang out. Do you have a feel-good spell? I can't even think of one. Let's hold on to the idea for another time.


Thanks for bringing your needles, Purl. I don't have a feel-good spell either. Lets all send positive energy to Empress mary that she will be feeling fit as a fiddle in the blink of a newt's eye. That should do it. I'm clicking my heels together too just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I could eat a nice bowl of whipped cream without the pie. I'm not too good with what categories vegies belong in but I guess you already figured that one out.


And I thought "who cares?" Varieties of squash are pretty low on my list of important things to know. I only know all this bc my son has been making dinners lately for friends and wanted to know how to cook squash.

Here's something for you, Cheeky. Do NOT bake it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Al your pumpkins are great!! Thanks for posting them. Your dogs are so cute!
> DH said we only had 8 kids tonite. The weather is rotten.


It rained most of the day here, Patty but then quit before dark. We had a lot more kids this year than we normally have.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

There seem to be millions of these carved pumpkins around. Not as good as Andrea posted, but fun to see.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And I thought "who cares?" Varieties of squash are pretty low on my list of important things to know. I only know all this bc my son has been making dinners lately for friends and wanted to know how to cook squash.
> 
> Here's something for you, Cheeky. Do NOT bake it.


Thank you so much, Purl. It is beautiful in a scary sort of way. I promise I will not cook it and eat it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for bringing your needles, Purl. I don't have a feel-good spell either. Lets all send positive energy to Empress mary that she will be feeling fit as a fiddle in the blink of a newt's eye. That should do it. I'm clicking my heels together too just to be on the safe side.


Good idea. I don't have ruby slippers, but topaz might work.

Goodnight, all. My yeast awaits me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have two avocados and some black bean salad we could have an ethnic exorcism. Anyone have Indian? Curry could help! Ohhhhhh, or some JERK chicken, that could be appropriate.


I have some curry powder and turmeric, will that do?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Cheeky, I love your present avatar.


MIB your avatar looks just like Beeper Louise, my daughter's cat.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good idea. I don't have ruby slippers, but topaz might work.
> 
> Goodnight, all. My yeast awaits me.


Good night Empress Purl! May your bread rise doubly!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They must have heard you are nice and give good treats. Wait til next year.



EveMCooke said:


> I am just loving those carved pumpkins, I honestly have never seen anything so well done. Well, pumpkin carving is not a big thing down here in the land of Oz.
> 
> As for trick or treaters, I did not have a single one call last night, Thursday. Yes it is 10.00 am Friday, here. I did see three very small boys going into a property down the road when I returned from the gym about 7.00 pm. I thought it was not safe as I could not see any parents or adults nearby. considering the properties on this side of the road are half acre and the houses are a bit of a distance from the road with no lights, it is not safe for kids to go door knocking there. We did have three small boys call last year, perhaps it was the same small boys. The only lollies I had were three 250 gram bars of chocolate that I had just purchased on special from Coles, so my son game the boys a bar of chocolate each. I have just been thinking, there are no small boys living in this street, at least not down our end and for quite a way up the other end, so I do not know where they came from. In fact, there are very few children living in the street.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sweet Dreams, cheeky!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sweet Dreams, Empress Cheeky!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Aren't they related to squash and other gourds? I hated pumpkin pie until I was grown up. It's OK with a lot of whipped cream but probably my least favorite.


I love pumpkin pie, but like Cheeky, I use whipped cream on it. I made an acorn squash pie and you couldn't tell the difference between that and pumpkin.
Sometimes for a side dish I will bake an acorn squash and season it with pumpkin pie seasoning, top it with butter and a little brown sugar. It's really good!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BAZINGA ladies, I am off to read a new book I bought called Angelology by Dan Trussoni. It is good. I was captivated from the first paragraph. Have any of you read it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just starting to feel better. Sorry I'm late, but here's the info we need to bombard those who need a wakeup call. 

1. Take a bath to relax yourself and anoint yourself with 
fragrant oil. 
2. Dress in a robe and meditate to clear your mind. 
3. Draw a large circle to sit in. Add incense or candles, and a figure of the divine. 
4. Focus on your desire. 
5. Our spell:

A curse, a pox, a chanted hex
Any one should do.
To make you (_names_) understand
The annoyance made by you. 

6. Write spell on paper and fold. Focus on casting your spell, and burn the sheet watching the smoke rise. Visualize the offending names and or avatars.
7. Give thanks and clean up.

This will give us a start. Pins in dolls are fine too. Let me know if you have something to add to our chants. This is a heavy case and I anticipate it will take several tries. 

I thought it best to start small til we get good at this. Don't want to take a chance on a nasty bouncing right back at us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm hearing ugly things the FDA is finding in spices. Any thoughts anyone?



BrattyPatty said:


> I have some curry powder and turmeric, will that do?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> MIB your avatar looks just like Beeper Louise, my daughter's cat.


The black cat looks like he could be the twin of the one in my avatar. I was looking gor a Halloween themed picture and found the cat while surfing through a bunch of photos. I just had to use that picture for my avatar. I'm reading a biography about Malcolm X, who I greatly admire. Maybe I'll change to a picture of him for a while.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> They must have heard you are nice and give good treats. Wait til next year.


There are some truly beautiful little children in our neighbourhood, but not in our street, mostly older people living here. We seem blessed that we do not have a problem with problem teenagers.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That's the spirit, I think you've got it! Or should I say that's the ghost? It is Halloween. Did any of you ever play with Ouija boards or tell really scary stories? I loved all that kind of stuff. Anything for a good scare.


Hi everyone! Happy Halloween!!! Oh, Cheeky, those were the best times! When I was a little girl, my friends and I would play for hours scaring ourselves. We would sit in the basement of our homes, using only a flashlight for lighting. Each mother would send us downstairs with a snack and there we would sit all afternoon asking our questions or telling spooky stories. What fun!

The best time I had was when I bought a Ouija board for my son ( 8 or 9, then) - he loves "creepy stuff". We would play with it all the time, too! The look on his little face was priceless when it "answered" his first question. None of his friends had one at the time and believe it or not ( and we lived in a VERY liberal city) none of the parents wanted their children to own one, let alone play with it! So, I was the only person to play with him!
I had forgotten all about that until you mentioned it. Yes, he still has his Ouija board somewhere packed away at his house!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

A pumpkin saw?

http://www.joke.co.uk/content/blog-artists-show-off-pumpkin-skills


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> People here make pumpkin pie, but I can't stand it! I don't know a thing about pumpkin varieties. To me, a pumpkin is a pumpkin.


My kids both loved pumpkin pie. Theirs came from a can, of course. I did do the roasted seed thing for a few years. That was too much like work.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl did you bring your pointed sticks? Not sure if we need to do the deed. Suzi had written some very clever spells but she is feeling under the weather. Maybe we should cast a spell on her to make her feel better.


There you go, I have LOTS of leftover candy, though that may just make her go further under...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm hearing ugly things the FDA is finding in spices. Any thoughts anyone?


Insect legs? 
Though many insects would be repelled by spices, I would think.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We have tons of leftover candy too....unfortunately all candies I love. I used to be able to palm some off at the office, but I'm retired now. Help!



jelun2 said:


> There you go, I have LOTS of leftover candy, though that may just make her go further under...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dead and living insects. Salmonella. I guess it has always been so and it hasn't killed me yet.



jelun2 said:


> Insect legs?
> Though many insects would be repelled by spices, I would think.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> My kids both loved pumpkin pie. Theirs came from a can, of course. I did do the roasted seed thing for a few years. That was too much like work.


I like pumpkin pie as a seasonal dish, maybe two or three times a year. I've always wanted to try squash pie too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> My kids both loved pumpkin pie. Theirs came from a can, of course. I did do the roasted seed thing for a few years. That was too much like work.


When I was a kid my Mom would have us rinse off the seeds really thoroughly and then she'd roast them. It was hard to wait intil they cooled off enough to touch. They all disappeared as fast as we could manage to eat them.

One year one of the moms on my street had a horrible case of poison oak on her face so she dressed up as a witch with her face liberally covered with calamine lotion. Great way to turn a lemon into a scary costume.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Insect legs?
> Though many insects would be repelled by spices, I would think.


I saw a story on CBS Evening News about that recently, and last night there was a really scary piece about ahere out chicken in pre-prepared packages comes from. A lot comes from China and contains all sorts of yucky things.

I am even more grateful now than I was before that I live close to a shop that sells herbs and spices and is very, very picky about where their inventory comes from. If they can find a contaminate, they won't sell whatever it's in.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Insect legs?
> Though many insects would be repelled by spices, I would think.


The legs end up in the spices when the rats spit them out after eating the insects.

Ogod, now I've disgusted myself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> A pumpkin saw?
> 
> http://www.joke.co.uk/content/blog-artists-show-off-pumpkin-skills


What did a pumpkin see?

:?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I like pumpkin pie as a seasonal dish, maybe two or three times a year. I've always wanted to try squash pie too.


My pies often come out squashed.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The legs end up in the spices when the rats spit them out after eating the insects.
> 
> Ogod, now I've disgusted myself.


Yuck Yuck Yuck

It's enough to make one SPEW~


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a kid my Mom would have us rinse off the seeds really thoroughly and then she'd roast them. It was hard to wait intil they cooled off enough to touch. They all disappeared as fast as we could manage to eat them.
> 
> One year one of the moms on my street had a horrible case of poison oak on her face so she dressed up as a witch with her face liberally covered with calamine lotion. Great way to turn a lemon into a scary costume.


One smart mom.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I saw a story on CBS Evening News about that recently, and last night there was a really scary piece about ahere out chicken in pre-prepared packages comes from. A lot comes from China and contains all sorts of yucky things.
> 
> I am even more grateful now than I was before that I live close to a shop that sells herbs and spices and is very, very picky about where their inventory comes from. If they can find a contaminate, they won't sell whatever it's in.


An all natural or organic place in NH just had a HUGE lot of chicken product recalled. I forget the specifics. I only checked to be sure I don't use her stuff.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Yuck Yuck Yuck
> 
> It's enough to make one SPEW~


That's the only correct use of the word I've around here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's the only correct use of the word I've around here.


I am waiting for KPG to use my description of her against me. I have adopted pig puke for her. 
Yes, that is the true use of spew... a form of projectile vomit, I would suppose.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am waiting for KPG to use my description of her against me. I have adopted pig puke for her.
> Yes, that is the true use of spew... a form of projectile vomit, I would suppose.


Shame on you. That's not a name to call such a wonderful human being whose only flaw is her crippling modesty.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a little scary when an all natural and organic grocer had a lot of contaminated chicken. That chicken deal was kind of weird, too, IMHO. There's always salmonella with chicken. That's why we never use a cutting board that we've cut up raw chicken on unless we've washed it thorouhly with hot, soapy wateI know this recall invilved higher than normal level of salmonella, but there seems to be a lack of knowledge on handling chicken at home operating here, too.


jelun2 said:


> An all natural or organic place in NH just had a HUGE lot of chicken product recalled. I forget the specifics. I only checked to be sure I don't use her stuff.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Shame on you. That's not a name to call such a wonderful human being whose only flaw is her crippling modesty.


I humbly beg your pardon, Empress AWe


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I am waiting for KPG to use my description of her against me. I have adopted pig puke for her.
> Yes, that is the true use of spew... a form of projectile vomit, I would suppose.


I swear every time I read the word "spew" on one of the political topics I know it comes from one of the ultra-conservative, deeply Christian (NOT) "ladies". I would love to see even one of the "ladies" who uses that word and "nasty" find new words to use instead. I am obviously a hopeless idealist. :mrgreen: :twisted: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I used to oven roast pumpkin seeds with a bit of butter, then sprinkle lightly with salt when they come out browned slightly. Yummy!



MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a kid my Mom would have us rinse off the seeds really thoroughly and then she'd roast them. It was hard to wait intil they cooled off enough to touch. They all disappeared as fast as we could manage to eat them.
> 
> One year one of the moms on my street had a horrible case of poison oak on her face so she dressed up as a witch with her face liberally covered with calamine lotion. Great way to turn a lemon into a scary costume.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I used to oven roast pumpkin seeds with a bit of butter, then sprinkle lightly with salt when they come out browned slightly. Yummy!


So sorry you didn't get to skewer anyone last night, empress damemary


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wish I had your shop. Mine comes from big groceries and I bet they buy on price only.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I saw a story on CBS Evening News about that recently, and last night there was a really scary piece about ahere out chicken in pre-prepared packages comes from. A lot comes from China and contains all sorts of yucky things.
> 
> I am even more grateful now than I was before that I live close to a shop that sells herbs and spices and is very, very picky about where their inventory comes from. If they can find a contaminate, they won't sell whatever it's in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry I started this. I'm ready to throw out all spices and use only salt and fresh herbs. If salt is implicated, I eat whatever's in it because I am a salt freak.



Poor Purl said:


> The legs end up in the spices when the rats spit them out after eating the insects.
> 
> Ogod, now I've disgusted myself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pumpkin seed, sorry. You clean out the center of the pumpkin and rinse it discarding everything except the seeds.



Poor Purl said:


> What did a pumpkin see?
> 
> :?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like all short cuts are out. Scratch only....and buy organic...cook thoroughly ...and check all the recalls.



jelun2 said:


> An all natural or organic place in NH just had a HUGE lot of chicken product recalled. I forget the specifics. I only checked to be sure I don't use her stuff.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Leave it to our dear Jelun.



Poor Purl said:


> That's the only correct use of the word I've around here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you are graced with a flair for sarcasm. Go girl!



aw9358 said:


> Shame on you. That's not a name to call such a wonderful human being whose only flaw is her crippling modesty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My blood pressure is probably better, but I regret to have missed the opportunity to skew someone last night. Oh well tomorrow is another day.



jelun2 said:


> So sorry you didn't get to skewer anyone last night, empress damemary


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If you happen to live in the San Francisco Bay Area, check out Lhasa Karnak in Berkeley. that's the shop I've been using for eons. It's also hugely less expensive than the grocery stores and carries many different herbal remedies and tea mixtures of their own..


damemary said:


> Wish I had your shop. Mine comes from big groceries and I bet they buy on price only.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> And you are graced with a flair for sarcasm. Go girl!


Thank you, dame. I've tried taking it seriously but the only way to stay sane is to make fun of it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I live in Arizona. Shucks. Do they have catalog or website?



MaidInBedlam said:


> If you happen to live in the San Francisco Bay Area, check out Lhasa Karnak in Berkeley. that's the shop I've been using for eons. It's also hugely less expensive than the grocery stores and carries many different herbal remedies and tea mixtures of their own..


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Shame on you. That's not a name to call such a wonderful human being whose only flaw is her crippling modesty.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Pumpkin seed, sorry. You clean out the center of the pumpkin and rinse it discarding everything except the seeds.


You were fine. I was responding to Jelun's message, which said simply "A pumpkin saw?" Wanted to know what it saw.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You were fine. I was responding to Jelun's message, which said simply "A pumpkin saw?" Wanted to know what it saw.


LOL, the pumpkin saw a pumpkin saw.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am sick, sick, sick of ACA, there must be something else to talk about.

So far there is a new high tech naval ship. 
I just got myself in trouble for being mean to some woman who was in a robbery in a neighborhood store over (what else) RACE. 
I have no doubt that Aprilknits will swoop in any minute to declare me a bully. 
Aw well, what fun.

Now I was looking for a site like this last night... should have known I just needed to look up a tool and I would get full instructions. How to make a beautiful pumpkin.

http://wls.wwco.com/garden/pumpkin.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am sick, sick, sick of ACA, there must be something else to talk about.
> 
> So far there is a new high tech naval ship.
> I just got myself in trouble for being mean to some woman who was in a robbery in a neighborhood store over (what else) RACE.
> ...


You sound like someone on her last nerve. Log off here; the pumpkin website looks like a good one - get thee to a pumpkin patch, or a supermarket, and buy a pumpkin and take out your frustration on it.

Do pumpkin sellers have clearance sales after Halloween?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You sound like someone on her last nerve. Log off here; the pumpkin website looks like a good one - get thee to a pumpkin patch, or a supermarket, and buy a pumpkin and take out your frustration on it.
> 
> Do pumpkin sellers have clearance sales after Halloween?


I don't think so. I could ask. I could always steal them from a neighbor's yard, for most they are useless now. It would save them from having to compost them. I could use the back beat the pulp out of. LOL


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I don't think so. I could ask. I could always steal them from a neighbor's yard, for most they are useless now. It would save them from having to compost them. I could use the back beat the pulp out of. LOL


I knew you'd come up with the perfect solution.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

These folks should be on clearance.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> These folks should be on clearance.


Ken Cuccinelli, who's already attorney general in Virginia, is the guy who wanted women to report miscarriages to the police. This guy is running for governor against Terry Mcauliffe.
How do these nuts gain legitimacy as candidates for anything? In the past, a person just commented that so-and-so is a nutcase and went on with business as usual. Now the fringe element gets a good deal of press and is actually taken seriously. (Heck, now they have their own press, networks, websites, etc.) The 2+ years I've been on KP has taught me that they're alive and well and live among us. How did this change occur??


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Ken Cuccinelli, who's already attorney general in Virginia, is the guy who wanted women to report miscarriages to the police. This guy is running for governor against Terry Mcauliffe.
> How do these nuts gain legitimacy as candidates for anything? In the past, a person just commented that so-and-so is a nutcase and went on with business as usual. Now the fringe element gets a good deal of press and is actually taken seriously. (Heck, now they have their own press, networks, websites, etc.) The 2+ years I've been on KP has taught me that they're alive and well and live among us. How did this change occur??


You are correct, of course. Thanks for that. 
I don't get the media attention thing, they like the circus I suppose. Then those on the right call them the liberal press and discount all that they report after they grant these folks legitimacy. 
The internet stuff is easy, I think, put up a few sites that will report Hillary having sex with aliens and you are all set. 
It used to just be Drudge who was big on the internet, though. Those were the days. 
That Rep. Rep was a hoot on CNN (I think). Did you see that video?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Good night, sweet ladies. 
A few more pages of this ambitious book before sleep overtakes me. 
562 more pages, maybe a year. Sheesh.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ken Cuccinelli, who's already attorney general in Virginia, is the guy who wanted women to report miscarriages to the police. This guy is running for governor against Terry Mcauliffe.
> How do these nuts gain legitimacy as candidates for anything? In the past, a person just commented that so-and-so is a nutcase and went on with business as usual. Now the fringe element gets a good deal of press and is actually taken seriously. (Heck, now they have their own press, networks, websites, etc.) The 2+ years I've been on KP has taught me that they're alive and well and live among us. How did this change occur??


My own favorite nutcase is Coburn, the senator from Oklahoma. All he did this week was insult Harry Reed, but a few years ago he was concerned about high school girls. "Lesbianism is so rampant in some of the schools in southeast Oklahoma that they'll only let one girl go to the bathroom. Now think about it. Think about that issue. How is it that that's happened to us?" This is wingnuttery of a high order. And he's an ob-gyn. I wouldn't let this guy anywhere near my lady parts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> These folks should be on clearance.


What is that about cheap shoes?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Good night, sweet ladies.
> A few more pages of this ambitious book before sleep overtakes me.
> 562 more pages, maybe a year. Sheesh.


Good morning, Empress. What book is that?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! You CAN order their products and they ship within the continental US. I think this is a pretty recent development. This url takes you to the page that tells you how to place an order. Right now they're only taking orders by phone. You can tiptoe through their inventory and then try to restrain yourself. LOL.

I'm not an employee and I'm not trying to advertise for them, I've just been going there since they opened, sometimes even when I lived in Seattle and Vancouver BC and was visiting down here because I like the place.

I use a lot of dried herbs and spices because my mother likes to have a wide variety of things to eat, and I cook in part to tempt her to eat. With the dried condiments, I can make something that she requests as I head into the kitchen to make a meal.http://www.herb-inc.com/index.html


damemary said:


> I live in Arizona. Shucks. Do they have catalog or website?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My own favorite nutcase is Coburn, the senator from Oklahoma. All he did this week was insult Harry Reed, but a few years ago he was concerned about high school girls. "Lesbianism is so rampant in some of the schools in southeast Oklahoma that they'll only let one girl go to the bathroom. Now think about it. Think about that issue. How is it that that's happened to us?" This is wingnuttery of a high order. And he's an ob-gyn. I wouldn't let this guy anywhere near my lady parts.


So how many girls will end up with bladder and UTI's because they can't go to the bathroom when they need to.
What is this man thinking? Or is he thinking at all?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just started reading Angelology by Danille Trussoni.
I was captured by the first paragraph. I hear there is a sequel to it, but I have to finish his one first.
BAZINGA ladies. Sweet dreams to all of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So how many girls will end up with bladder and UTI's because they can't go to the bathroom when they need to.
> What is this man thinking? Or is he thinking at all?


It just means more business for him if he loses his next election and reopens his medical practice.

Your avatar is beautiful. Can she be an empress, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just started reading Angelology by Danille Trussoni.
> I was captured by the first paragraph. I hear there is a sequel to it, but I have to finish his one first.
> BAZINGA ladies. Sweet dreams to all of you.


Back at you, Empress Bratty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. I'm going shopping for spice and everything nice.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Wow! You CAN order their products and they ship within the continental US. I think this is a pretty recent development. This url takes you to the page that tells you how to place an order. Right now they're only taking orders by phone. You can tiptoe through their inventory and then try to restrain yourself. LOL.
> 
> I'm not an employee and I'm not trying to advertise for them, I've just been going there since they opened, sometimes even when I lived in Seattle and Vancouver BC and was visiting down here because I like the place.
> 
> I use a lot of dried herbs and spices because my mother likes to have a wide variety of things to eat, and I cook in part to tempt her to eat. With the dried condiments, I can make something that she requests as I head into the kitchen to make a meal.http://www.herb-inc.com/index.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> These folks should be on clearance.


jelun2
psychiatric lockup would be appropriate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes things just happen:

Officials from the Christian Science Church in Dixon, Illinois are upset after a satellite image from Google Maps began to go viral, showing their new church had a rather unusual shape.

Originally designed around an old oak tree, the design has provided a lot of laughs amongst online communities. But, no more! Representatives say they intend to give the building a "fig leaf" as soon as possible:

The Church recently moved into their new premises, but failed to notice the phallic design until one resident looked at the building from an aerial position using Google Earth and posted a screen grab online.

Established in 1903, Christian Science teaches "love, growth and spiritual healing" based on teachings from the bible and the writings of founder Mary Baker Eddy. The phallus shaped church also has the slogan "rising up" as its motto.

On the Christian Science Dixon Facebook page, they explained that the "building [was] intentionally designed around a beautiful oak tree (instead of removing it)", adding that "southern exposure means it can be heated with the same energy generated by a single light bulb."

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/31/1252103/-Phallic-shaped-church-to-get-fig-leaf?detail=email


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Good morning, Empress. What book is that?


I am reading Jean Auel's last book in the Earth Children's story line called Land of the Painted Caves. 
It is pretty true to the conjecture of human progress so I like it. It is just soooooo long.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sometimes things just happen:
> 
> Officials from the Christian Science Church in Dixon, Illinois are upset after a satellite image from Google Maps began to go viral, showing their new church had a rather unusual shape.
> 
> ...


What the heck? I seem to remember a penis as a nice thing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It just means more business for him if he loses his next election and reopens his medical practice.
> 
> Your avatar is beautiful. Can she be an empress, too.


I have an idea that she is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So how many girls will end up with bladder and UTI's because they can't go to the bathroom when they need to.
> What is this man thinking? Or is he thinking at all?


He isn't thinking, he is a Republican male.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What is that about cheap shoes?


 I walked out on her interview to be honest. So I missed the reference to the cheap shoes. 
She riffed on the mandate infringing on people's right to buy cheap crap... solo cups rather than crystalware... 
on CNN Iguess it was buying Payless instead of Marvin K.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am reading Jean Auel's last book in the Earth Children's story line called Land of the Painted Caves.
> It is pretty true to the conjecture of human progress so I like it. It is just soooooo long.


Is he the one who wrote _Clan of the Cave Bear?_I've heard about it but have never been able to stick with anything that long. At least, not on my own.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> What the heck? I seem to remember a penis as a nice thing.


You're not a Christian Scientist, are you?

Truth to tell, it may be nice, but it sure is funny-looking.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Is he the one who wrote _Clan of the Cave Bear?_I've heard about it but have never been able to stick with anything that long. At least, not on my own.


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're not a Christian Scientist, are you?
> 
> Truth to tell, it may be nice, but it sure is funny-looking.


Nope, but... I know that at eye level that entrance looks like a set of doors and a bunch of windows. 
They saved a tree.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sometimes things just happen:
> 
> Officials from the Christian Science Church in Dixon, Illinois are upset after a satellite image from Google Maps began to go viral, showing their new church had a rather unusual shape.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Too good! Freudian slip?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a whole series of them and I've enjoyed them all very much.



jelun2 said:


> I am reading Jean Auel's last book in the Earth Children's story line called Land of the Painted Caves.
> It is pretty true to the conjecture of human progress so I like it. It is just soooooo long.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, but not when we're talking about Dick.



jelun2 said:


> What the heck? I seem to remember a penis as a nice thing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> There is a whole series of them and I've enjoyed them all very much.


I really do enjoy them. I reread the fifth as it had been a while since I had read it. I think that made this one feel doubly long. LOL
Thanks for coming to LOLL to post, Empress dm, it saved me the trouble of searching for the thread. 
You lovely ladies have put a smile on my face again today. 
That, and my son's news that his temp agency told him that he is FINALLY being hired at the company he has been working at. YAY!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Jean Auel is female. Give it a try. I think you'll like it. I got a kick of how reasonable she makes evolution....and it's a fascinating story.



Poor Purl said:


> Is he the one who wrote _Clan of the Cave Bear?_I've heard about it but have never been able to stick with anything that long. At least, not on my own.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Catholics don't believe in sex much.



Poor Purl said:


> You're not a Christian Scientist, are you?
> 
> Truth to tell, it may be nice, but it sure is funny-looking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good for your son. I hope it all works out great for him.

I'm enjoying the posts from you and Purl very much. Onward!



jelun2 said:


> I really do enjoy them. I reread the fifth as it had been a while since I had read it. I think that made this one feel doubly long. LOL
> Thanks for coming to LOLL to post, Empress dm, it saved me the trouble of searching for the thread.
> You lovely ladies have put a smile on my face again today.
> That, and my son's news that his temp agency told him that he is FINALLY being hired at the company he has been working at. YAY!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think Jean Auel is female. Give it a try. I think you'll like it. I got a kick of how reasonable she makes evolution....and it's a fascinating story.


Her acknowledgements make it clear how open scientists have been with her during her research phase. It has been so interesting to read of the conjecture for decades. 
Now with the genome info and knowing that we share DNA with Neanderthals ... the lessons about the domestication of animals. It is all just fascinating.
I think I have been reading these books for darn close to 20 years.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Good for your son. I hope it all works out great for him.
> 
> I'm enjoying the posts from you and Purl very much. Onward!


Thanks, he has been working with this company for about 5 months and likes it quite well. Being hired by the actual business means a significant raise in pay. And yes, I am thinking that he can move out soon. Whew! 
Do you "belong" to GoodReads? It is a site that people use to rate, recommend, and have books recommended for them to read. I have fun just reading reviews there.

www.goodreads.com

I wonder why we let POV and LOLL slip so far back, this is really quite pleasant, isn't it?
Night now, rest easy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Too good! Freudian slip?


Some kind of slip, anyway.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I really do enjoy them. I reread the fifth as it had been a while since I had read it. I think that made this one feel doubly long. LOL
> Thanks for coming to LOLL to post, Empress dm, it saved me the trouble of searching for the thread.
> You lovely ladies have put a smile on my face again today.
> That, and my son's news that his temp agency told him that he is FINALLY being hired at the company he has been working at. YAY!


That's really good news. Too many companies keep people as temps permanently. Your son must be good at what he does.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think Jean Auel is female. Give it a try. I think you'll like it. I got a kick of how reasonable she makes evolution....and it's a fascinating story.


You're right; she's a woman. And even older than I am, which is becoming a rarity. For some reason, I think of "Jean" as a man's name, even though I love Jean Arthur.

I can't read it now, or for the immediate future. I'm committed to reading some other long books.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Catholics don't believe in sex much.


Did you mean "Catholics don't believe in much sex"? I guess not.

Some do. We used to have a super in this apartment building who was Irish, as was his wife. They had 6 kids under the age of 10, and one day I ran into the wife, who was obviously working on #7. I said something to her, maybe congratulations, and she burst out crying. "He said he would do something, but he didn't." She was waiting for him to take care of birth control. Good luck with that.

Is it against church doctrine to have a vasectomy?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I really do enjoy them. I reread the fifth as it had been a while since I had read it. I think that made this one feel doubly long. LOL
> Thanks for coming to LOLL to post, Empress dm, it saved me the trouble of searching for the thread.
> You lovely ladies have put a smile on my face again today.
> That, and my son's news that his temp agency told him that he is FINALLY being hired at the company he has been working at. YAY!


I am glad to hear you son has won a permanent position with the company. I know that feeling, I worked for over 6 years with a state government department on a month by month basis before I finally said enough is enough, I am looking for a permanent position elsewhere. This was due to a state government cost cutting directive to lower public servant numbers and not to hire any new public servants. All a vote catching and budget cutting exercise. People in the department received their voluntary redundancy pay and party on Friday but on Monday morning their bum was on the same seat doing the same job but receiving a 25% increase in their hourly wage. They had been hired as a contractor and the increased salary was because they did not receive pay for 4 weeks annual leave, 4 week sick pay, 10 days public holidays each year, nor did they accrue long service leave, but more money in their pockets each pay day. I quit the end of the month and looked for another job and I then had two offers from two different local government offices within a matter of weeks.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Her acknowledgements make it clear how open scientists have been with her during her research phase. It has been so interesting to read of the conjecture for decades.
> Now with the genome info and knowing that we share DNA with Neanderthals ... the lessons about the domestication of animals. It is all just fascinating.
> I think I have been reading these books for darn close to 20 years.


Your comments have aroused my interests. Neanderthals have been a favourite topic of mine since childhood. I have never believed that they just snuffed it once the more modern humanoids appeared on the scene. I had too many questions, but reading about what DNA we may share with them is very interesting. Modern day Australian Aboriginals are said to show a DNA connection with the Neanderthals plus also a connection to an even older hominid that was said to have left Africa very early and the scientists found traces of their DNA in indigenous people living in Siberia. Unfortunately I have not been able to find the link to the quote again and I cannot remember the name of the Siberian people link, but I have a feeling it began with D. Vague I know.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you mean "Catholics don't believe in much sex"? I guess not.
> 
> Some do. We used to have a super in this apartment building who was Irish, as was his wife. They had 6 kids under the age of 10, and one day I ran into the wife, who was obviously working on #7. I said something to her, maybe congratulations, and she burst out crying. "He said he would do something, but he didn't." She was waiting for him to take care of birth control. Good luck with that.
> 
> Is it against church doctrine to have a vasectomy?


Oh yes--that's a definite no-no.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, it is a true pleasure. Thanks for the goodread.com tip.



jelun2 said:


> Thanks, he has been working with this company for about 5 months and likes it quite well. Being hired by the actual business means a significant raise in pay. And yes, I am thinking that he can move out soon. Whew!
> Do you "belong" to GoodReads? It is a site that people use to rate, recommend, and have books recommended for them to read. I have fun just reading reviews there.
> 
> www.goodreads.com
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's just a male-dominated think tank. The Church spent a lot of time shaming about sex. Go to hell for even thinking about sex without absolution. Sex approved only in sanctified marriage and then only for the purpose of procreation. No fun allowed.

I don't remember a word about vasectomy, but I would assume that since it would prevent procreation, it's a no-no.



Poor Purl said:


> Did you mean "Catholics don't believe in much sex"? I guess not.
> 
> Some do. We used to have a super in this apartment building who was Irish, as was his wife. They had 6 kids under the age of 10, and one day I ran into the wife, who was obviously working on #7. I said something to her, maybe congratulations, and she burst out crying. "He said he would do something, but he didn't." She was waiting for him to take care of birth control. Good luck with that.
> 
> Is it against church doctrine to have a vasectomy?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga good buddy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Your comments have aroused my interests. Neanderthals have been a favourite topic of mine since childhood. I have never believed that they just snuffed it once the more modern humanoids appeared on the scene. I had too many questions, but reading about what DNA we may share with them is very interesting. Modern day Australian Aboriginals are said to show a DNA connection with the Neanderthals plus also a connection to an even older hominid that was said to have left Africa very early and the scientists found traces of their DNA in indigenous people living in Siberia. Unfortunately I have not been able to find the link to the quote again and I cannot remember the name of the Siberian people link, but I have a feeling it began with D. Vague I know.


I think I recall that the average DNA match with Neanderthals is in the 3-4% range. There is not evolution, don't let anyone tell you that there is! :wink: 
I suppose we will never know in our lifetimes with any certainty what the trail is. It is certainly is interesting, though.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're not a Christian Scientist, are you?
> 
> Truth to tell, it may be nice, but it sure is funny-looking.


I wonder if the architect realized that it looked like a flaccid phallus.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you mean "Catholics don't believe in much sex"? I guess not.
> 
> Some do. We used to have a super in this apartment building who was Irish, as was his wife. They had 6 kids under the age of 10, and one day I ran into the wife, who was obviously working on #7. I said something to her, maybe congratulations, and she burst out crying. "He said he would do something, but he didn't." She was waiting for him to take care of birth control. Good luck with that.
> 
> Is it against church doctrine to have a vasectomy?


I thought sex for fun... parenting more than a couple of kids certainly isn't. 
Seven? Ugh. 
I wonder if a vasectomy is an abortion waiting to happen? 
One of the T.R.O.L.L.s said something about someone not being in good standing with the Roman Catholic Church. Oh, Nancy Pelosi for recognizing other people's rights to choose an abortion. How in God's name can that group of men make a determination like that? These are not uneducated people. 
I just don't understand all of this need to manipulate and control.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's just a male-dominated think tank. The Church spent a lot of time shaming about sex. Go to hell for even thinking about sex without absolution. Sex approved only in sanctified marriage and then only for the purpose of procreation. No fun allowed.
> 
> I don't remember a word about vasectomy, but I would assume that since it would prevent procreation, it's a no-no.


"Think tank"? Very funny.

Interestingly, priests were not required to be celibates until about the 12th century. Monks would bring whole families to live in the monasteries. Abelard and Eloise only became a platonic couple after he was castrated by his fellow scholars for reasons unrelated to religion (I think they were just annoyed at his smart-aleckness).

Then the rules changed, and all the fun went out of it. Or "no fun intended" came to be the rule.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh yes--that's a definite no-no.


Does the Church still maintain that only the rhythm method is legitimate birth control? No tubal ligation, either?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Does the Church still maintain that only the rhythm method is legitimate birth control? No tubal ligation, either?


I just read that the Roman Catholic Church has OKed the use of condoms in order to prevent the spread of HIV and STDs, so I guess promiscuity (past and/or present) is better than the avoidance of LOTS of children. 
I will never understand how people come up with the guidelines they do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I thought sex for fun... parenting more than a couple of kids certainly isn't.
> Seven? Ugh.


They were 7 of the runniest-nosed kids I'd ever seen. Mom was incapable of taking care of them, and all their relatives were back in Ireland. This was also probably before there was city-supported day care, so she always had the three youngest with her.



> I wonder if a vasectomy is an abortion waiting to happen?


 I would see it as a far better choice, but I bet a lot of men think it's icky. Some of them (e.g., Lush Rimbaugh) speak as though women love having abortions. No sane person wants surgery of any kind unless there's a good reason, but those guys have no idea of sanity.


> One of the T.R.O.L.L.s said something about someone not being in good standing with the Roman Catholic Church. Oh, Nancy Pelosi for recognizing other people's rights to choose an abortion. How in God's name can that group of men make a determination like that? These are not uneducated people.


That's exactly how they do it: in God's name. I can't imagine he'd really care.

Someone found a link to a website that said she wasn't in as bad standing as all that. Maybe it was me, and I forgot to post it. No time to look this morning. I'm under knitting and sewing pressure today.


> I just don't understand all of this need to manipulate and control.


People who can't control their own urges take great comfort in controlling others.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> People who can't control their own urges take great comfort in controlling others.


Great points all, and yes, it may very well have been you who set folks straight on the Nancy Pelosi rumors.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> "Think tank"? Very funny.
> 
> Interestingly, priests were not required to be celibates until about the 12th century. Monks would bring whole families to live in the monasteries. Abelard and Eloise only became a platonic couple after he was castrated by his fellow scholars for reasons unrelated to religion (I think they were just annoyed at his smart-aleckness).
> 
> Then the rules changed, and all the fun went out of it. Or "no fun intended" came to be the rule.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Your comments have aroused my interests. Neanderthals have been a favourite topic of mine since childhood. I have never believed that they just snuffed it once the more modern humanoids appeared on the scene. I had too many questions, but reading about what DNA we may share with them is very interesting. Modern day Australian Aboriginals are said to show a DNA connection with the Neanderthals plus also a connection to an even older hominid that was said to have left Africa very early and the scientists found traces of their DNA in indigenous people living in Siberia. Unfortunately I have not been able to find the link to the quote again and I cannot remember the name of the Siberian people link, but I have a feeling it began with D. Vague I know.


Australia has given birth to a few unique animal species. Why not humans/hominids? Has any DNA connection been made between kangaroos and any animal that evolved outside your continent?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great question. I don't have a clue.



Poor Purl said:


> Australia has given birth to a few unique animal species. Why not humans/hominids? Has any DNA connection been made between kangaroos and any animal that evolved outside your continent?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not unless it was a female architect with a sense of humor.



jelun2 said:


> I wonder if the architect realized that it looked like a flaccid phallus.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They may not know what a tubal ligation is. Condoms just came on their radar. In the beginning that the birth control pill ( for women, of course ) had to be stopped.



jelun2 said:


> I just read that the Roman Catholic Church has OKed the use of condoms in order to prevent the spread of HIV and STDs, so I guess promiscuity (past and/or present) is better than the avoidance of LOTS of children.
> I will never understand how people come up with the guidelines they do.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Not unless it was a female architect with a sense of humor.


A couple of architects I know have great funny bones.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Australia has given birth to a few unique animal species. Why not humans/hominids? Has any DNA connection been made between kangaroos and any animal that evolved outside your continent?


That I do not know, I do not know if they have undertaken a study but I will have to check it out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> That I do not know, I do not know if they have undertaken a study but I will have to check it out.


No you don't. Don't check it out because I asked it in an offhand moment. You must have better things to do.

Like find out how the moas in NZ became extinct.

Or, for that matter, look up how the words "extinct" and "instinct" are related?

See how silly my questions are today? Seriously, don't waste your time answering me. Spend it wisely on things *you* want to know.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> A couple of architects I know have great funny bones.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


>


Can you imagine what those dresses much have been like to sit down in?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Can you imagine what those dresses much have been like to sit down in?


I bet they rarely sat. Weren't they so corseted on top that they couldn't bend, or breathe?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I bet they rarely sat. Weren't they so corseted on top that they couldn't bend, or breathe?


I am not sure with this era, I would guess they were all bound up. 
Ugh, I would prefer to be a peasant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't imagine such a thing. I'm so used to total comfort now.



jelun2 said:


> I am not sure with this era, I would guess they were all bound up.
> Ugh, I would prefer to be a peasant.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am not sure with this era, I would guess they were all bound up.
> Ugh, I would prefer to be a peasant.


Didn't you see Gone With the Wind? There's a whole scene devoted to the "girls" dressing for a ball, with their "servants" pulling tightly on the laces.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I can't imagine such a thing. I'm so used to total comfort now.


You needn't resort to such clothing. You are every inch an empress.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I can't imagine such a thing. I'm so used to total comfort now.


I hear that one, now if I just had a man around who liked to rub shoulders...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I can't imagine such a thing. I'm so used to total comfort now.


The older I get the more important comfort is. Things that use to be important, no longer are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, they'd have to chase me. I'd dance in the woods in comfortable clothes....at least I hope so. Peer pressure is much more effective when you're young.



Poor Purl said:


> Didn't you see Gone With the Wind? There's a whole scene devoted to the "girls" dressing for a ball, with their "servants" pulling tightly on the laces.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Empress Purl. We can do as we please.



Poor Purl said:


> You needn't resort to such clothing. You are every inch an empress.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Massage Therapy school? My legs and feet need it.

I just saw my avatar and thought, 'don't be afraid of the claws, just rub.'



jelun2 said:


> I hear that one, now if I just had a man around who liked to rub shoulders...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amen, Sister.



NJG said:


> The older I get the more important comfort is. Things that use to be important, no longer are.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You all (plural) are so funny.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Massage Therapy school? My legs and feet need it.
> 
> I just saw my avatar and thought, 'don't be afraid of the claws, just rub.'


I can just imagine that cat kneading my back the way my own does.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cats of all sizes share the same moves and characteristics. I love them all. My kids have Maine **** cats which are a great middle ground. They are long-haired and huge. Very good fine motor skills...great amusement. And they follow people around like dogs, but I wouldn't mention that to them unless you want a fight. (The accept dogs in the same house, but think they are inferior to cats in every way. )



Poor Purl said:


> I can just imagine that cat kneading my back the way my own does.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Cats of all sizes share the same moves and characteristics. I love them all. My kids have Maine **** cats which are a great middle ground. They are long-haired and huge. Very good fine motor skills...great amusement. And they follow people around like dogs, but I wouldn't mention that to them unless you want a fight. (The accept dogs in the same house, but think they are inferior to cats in every way. )


My cat is a Maine **** half-breed. She has all that soft fur, but she weighs about 7 pounds. She is incredibly graceful - sometimes she appears to fly from one spot to another. At 16 years of age, yet. I love Maine *****.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My cat is a Maine **** half-breed. She has all that soft fur, but she weighs about 7 pounds. She is incredibly graceful - sometimes she appears to fly from one spot to another. At 16 years of age, yet. I love Maine *****.


I'm on my fourth and last Maine ****. She is a beautiful and enormous brown and white tabby. She's my last because I just cannot afford to buy any more, but they are my favourite cat and such characters.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Cats of all sizes share the same moves and characteristics. I love them all. My kids have Maine **** cats which are a great middle ground. They are long-haired and huge. Very good fine motor skills...great amusement. And they follow people around like dogs, but I wouldn't mention that to them unless you want a fight. (The accept dogs in the same house, but think they are inferior to cats in every way. )


A cat with fine motor skills? How's her knitting? :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm on my fourth and last Maine ****. She is a beautiful and enormous brown and white tabby. She's my last because I just cannot afford to buy any more, but they are my favourite cat and such characters.


They certainly are characters. My current cat, Lazy, had a littermate, Crazy, who died of cancer six years ago. She was totally original and put her own spin on everything she did. She would tap my knee when she wanted my attention; she would use the tops of furniture as helipads to get her onto the bed; she figured out how to open drawers that had interesting stuff in them; and several times I found her rummaging through my purse looking for god-knows-what. I've missed her all these years - Lazy is so normal by comparison. Crazy was short-haired, but seemed to have all the other characteristics of a Maine ****.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> A cat with fine motor skills? How's her knitting? :-D


Given a ball of yarn and furniture with legs, I bet she could weave a very intricate shawl. I know mine can.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if there is a Maine **** rescue group.



aw9358 said:


> I'm on my fourth and last Maine ****. She is a beautiful and enormous brown and white tabby. She's my last because I just cannot afford to buy any more, but they are my favourite cat and such characters.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They're great with a ball of yarn. Not much interested in using knitting needles.



alcameron said:


> A cat with fine motor skills? How's her knitting? :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My guy, Faro, looks like a black cat at first glance. He is actually a very darkly colored tabby cat whose markings are a rich, dark brown and black. I think he's very handsome, and so does he.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am going to bring this up here as it is safer than talking about it on the thread that prompted my curiosity. 

If you are dating/living with (whatever) a person and his/her mother interferes in your life for six long years wouldn't you expect that to continue for the years to come? 
If you really couldn't stand it and wanted to get married to the partner wouldn't you say "we need to move"?
I just don't understand tying oneself up in angst for decades to come.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am going to bring this up here as it is safer than talking about it on the thread that prompted my curiosity.
> 
> If you are dating/living with (whatever) a person and his/her mother interferes in your life for six long years wouldn't you expect that to continue for the years to come?
> If you really couldn't stand it and wanted to get married to the partner wouldn't you say "we need to move"?
> I just don't understand tying oneself up in angst for decades to come.


Are you asking whether a leopard will change her spots. Probably not. Is the couple living with the mother? That would be disaster.

I think this needs to be talked out by the couple, and if the child of evil mom likes it the way it is, it may be best to call it off while the couple is still young enough to meet other people. Even if they move, moms can be very interfering on the phone.

Now, if I were the mother I'd be pushing them to marry, but I'm grandchild-deprived.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you asking whether a leopard will change her spots. Probably not. Is the couple living with the mother? That would be disaster.
> 
> I think this needs to be talked out by the couple, and if the child of evil mom likes it the way it is, it may be best to call it off while the couple is still young enough to meet other people. Even if they move, moms can be very interfering on the phone.
> 
> Now, if I were the mother I'd be pushing them to marry, but I'm grandchild-deprived.


They are not living with the mother, no. 
I guess the leopard changing its spots is the main thrust. After 6 years of relationship wouldn't an adult figure out that the scenario is going to remain the same and flee?

This came up because of a thread; you know how this goes 5 pages in the OP lets it be known that the couple was together for 6 years then married and has been married for 11. 
The strife with Mommy in Law has been ongoing, I guess. 
:-o


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> They are not living with the mother, no.
> I guess the leopard changing its spots is the main thrust. After 6 years of relationship wouldn't an adult figure out that the scenario is going to remain the same and flee?
> 
> This came up because of a thread; you know how this goes 5 pages in the OP lets it be known that the couple was together for 6 years then married and has been married for 11.
> ...


The first 6 years may be just a hint, but the last 11 years is a sign that dil has really accepted the situation. Instead of complaining, she ought to be getting therapy focused on coming to terms with the mil-dil relationship.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The first 6 years may be just a hint, but the last 11 years is a sign that dil has really accepted the situation. Instead of complaining, she ought to be getting therapy focused on coming to terms with the mil-dil relationship.


LOL, she is. Knitting Paradise therapy. 
I don't think they allow Obamacare coverage, though.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, she is. Knitting Paradise therapy.
> I don't think they allow Obamacare coverage, though.


I bet she's getting a zillion different suggestions. Well, some may work. And if they don't, she's already in so deep, it won't make much difference.

That sounds about as empathic as Solo or LTL. I hope I'm not turning into them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I bet she's getting a zillion different suggestions. Well, some may work. And if they don't, she's already in so deep, it won't make much difference.
> 
> That sounds about as empathic as Solo or LTL. I hope I'm not turning into them.


That could never happen, never fear.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Did any of you see the high-school kid's video that was posted under the title USA History in 2 Minutes? It is brilliant.

You can see it at http://marcbrecy.perso.neuf.fr/history.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Terry McAuliffe is now the democratic governor of Virginia.
Bye Bye, Gov ultrasound and Cuccinelli!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Terry McAuliffe is now the democratic governor of Virginia.
> Bye Bye, Gov ultrasound and Cuccinelli!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219632-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

